# Naruto 673 Prediction Thread



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

Predict, you guys



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2014)

Good chapter naruto is in bsm mystic gohan style


----------



## vered (Apr 9, 2014)

Red Rinnegan Sasuke
and Naruto showing awesome powers.


----------



## Rai (Apr 9, 2014)

Madara's left eye.:ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 9, 2014)

Sasuke arrives with Snake Sage Markings around his eyes with his EMS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 9, 2014)

Naruto shows off a little of his skills while Sasuke pops up and begins to show off the beginning of his. They don't get too serious but they show off enough.


----------



## Jad (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't make any more Gai predictions  Hopefully Lee goes to help the Alliance with Gaara and they double team Spiral Zetsu


----------



## Weapon (Apr 9, 2014)

- Naruto Showcase
- Take Arrives
- Sasuke + Naruto Showcase
- Some reaction panels here and there, maybe from Orochimaru + Jugo again. 

Orochimaru will be happy seeing Sasuke with such power and start laughing, then we will get another Jugo thought panel along the same lines of the others:

"What are you planning Orochimaru"?


or


- Madara questions them when Sasuke + Taka arrives
- Then showcase begins


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 9, 2014)

We'll see a little bit of Naruto showcasing his new powers again(maybe he will heal all the people who were fighting Madara),Sasuke will arrive showing his and we'll have some Madara's comments about the whole situation.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 9, 2014)

predict : sasuhina moment....


----------



## TRN (Apr 9, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> predict : sasuhina moment....



hinata would would rather die by fire


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2014)

Reaction panels, reaction panels galore.

We'll probably see Sasuke return somewhere. 

Madara gets BZ and his other eye, gets up and laughs everything off. Chapter ends. Breaktime.


----------



## vered (Apr 9, 2014)

We'll probably see a Naruto centered chapter where he shows some of his new powers against Madara.similar to the Chapter where Naruto got to show his SM powers against Pain in a dominant fashion.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 9, 2014)

*Chapter 673 Prediction:*   Destiny's Decision

The final battle begins at last.  Naruto and Sasuke fight Madara for the fate of the planet.


Guy is saved and is rushed off, along with everyone else, because things are going to get crazy.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 9, 2014)

Madara vs. Naruto, Sasuke vs. Spiral Zetsu with Yamato exposed and Killer Bee's fate revealed.


----------



## NarutoFan122134 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sasuke arrives and a full chapter of dialogue with Madara.


----------



## RBL (Apr 9, 2014)

i predict gai is gonna die.

drunken rock lee

and neji revives.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2014)

Sasuke appears lee and kakashi take gais so he can heal and madara gets obitos eye somehow


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 9, 2014)

I predict:

Naruto talks with Madara while he regenerates, explains that Gai won't die and that he is much more powerful than before.

Black Zetsu: Rips out Obito's Rinnegan and gives it to Madara.  This leaves Madara completely regenerated and at full strength.

Sasuke arrive on the battlefield.

Somehow Naruto takes Obito's rikudou staff and Sasuke takes Madara's.  We then see a final power showing Naruto's powered up form and Sasuke's new eyes.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 9, 2014)

If Kishi does show Naruto's new form next week, I want to see Naruto with a sword. His predecessors had one.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 9, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If Kishi does show Naruto's new form next week, I want to see Naruto with a sword. His predecessors had one.



Something like this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Just replace the circle at the end of the tsuka by a half one and you get next sasuke's sword!


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

vered said:


> We'll probably see a Naruto centered chapter where he shows some of his new powers against Madara.similar to the Chapter where Naruto got to show his SM powers against Pain in a dominant fashion.



Agreed.

If we're lucky, Sasuke will arrive at the end.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2014)

A lot of reaction panels. I also predict that the preview page that will be taken a pic from like in the previous weeks will center around Sasuke.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been silent for months.

No time to hold back. The wank will be fucking REAL next week.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's see we'll have Naruto looking badass, Kakashi or Madara serving as Kishi's voice explaining to us in detail how awesome Naruto is. Sakura trying to act as if she still had any reason of existence in the manga and Sasuke just being fabulous.

Something like this:

Chapter starts with Gai being brought from the brink of death by Naruto's seal. Kakashi (or Madara) uses his special eyesight to explain what is happening. Once Gai is looking less like a lump of coal Naruto will leave the rest to Sakura and will focus fully on Madara. Talk ensues. Naruto spouting his ideals and Madara countering with his own. Finally, the two have enough and they fight for a bit and Naruto will be completely overwhelming Madara. Continuing where Gai left off he will kick Madara around like a ragdoll until Madara is forced to reabsorb the Shinju to show his full power as the Juubi jinchuuriki. His first attack will almost obliterate Naruto but Sasuke arrives fashionably late having been held up shopping at the outlet store of the shinobi cats getting a new outfit.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 9, 2014)

I pray to god That Naruto does not have a dumb moment next chapter. Because if he ruins guy's glorious death just to revert back to idiot mode next chapter. The amount of bashing I do shall leave me banned till Kishi son decides to take up the Mangas and write a part 3.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I pray to god That Naruto does not have a dumb moment next chapter. Because if he ruins guy's glorious death just to revert back to idiot mode next chapter. The amount of bashing I do shall leave me banned till Kishi son decides to take up the Mangas and write a part 3.



What does being dumb have to do with saving gai. He will defiantly save guy and do dumb things it's his character. He will not go for the kills as he should and will waste time with gai while madara gets the other eye somehow. Madara has to get stronger


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2014)

Before Madara dies, he must reveal his remaining Mangekyou techniques, and two new Rinnegan abilities.

I'll never forgive Kishi otherwise.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 10, 2014)

Sasuke arrives and performs his moon seal on Obito thus killing black Zetsu.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 10, 2014)

I say this is how most of these next chapters will go: 

673 - Naruto shows a little of what he can do in this "base/Sage" mode
674 - Sasuke shows a little of what he can do in his "base/Sage" mode
675 - Naruto and Sasuke push Madara back as Madara decides to get serious (or activates a trump card he has in play, whatever)
676 - Madara is doing well most of the chapter as it ends with Naruto and Sasuke deciding to get serious
677 - Chapter is dedicated to Naruto and Sasuke entering their new modes as the volume ends


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess i was wrong to say gai is gonna die, the glimmer of lige within gai was fixed by naruto, so gai will live. So that one of narutos power, giving life, i reckon sasukes power is desrruction

I predicted that gai will be dead, so i guess im wrong, but u know im not sad, i accepted the fact that he will die, but now that naruto made gai live, lets all acept it.  My prediction is that black zetsi is the brother of hagamoro, he is the final enemy


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 10, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> I predicted that gai will be dead, so i guess im wrong, but u know im not sad, i accepted the fact that he will die, but now that naruto made gai live, lets all acept it.  My prediction is that black zetsi is the brother of hagamoro, he is the final enemy



Black Zetsu is madara's will. He is not the final villian


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 10, 2014)

We will se about that, BLACK ZETSU IS THE FINAL VILLAIN.


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 10, 2014)

Madara gets lolstomped by Naruto and Sasuke


Madara then eats the Shinju fruit and turns the tables.


Hinata then meets Kaguya and it then revealed that she reincarnates into Uzumaki and Hyuga every time major conflict between RS's sons arise.

Kaguya mode Hinata awakens


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Sasuke arrives and performs his moon seal on Obito thus killing black Zetsu.



Uchiha/Yin/Moon power is the power of imagination.


----------



## takL (Apr 10, 2014)

i predict maddys turn. 
and then narutos turn and then maddys turn +naruto in a tight corner and then sasuke enters to save naruto.



Invcitusmaster said:


> I guess i was wrong to say gai is gonna die, the glimmer of lige within gai was fixed by naruto, so gai will live.


maybe maddy just kill the saved guy in the upcoming chap.  
who knows.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> Uchiha/Yin/Moon power is the power of imagination.



Kinda like Gremmy in Bleach?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 10, 2014)

"let me imagine how you will simply disappear from the face of the planet"


----------



## Mariko (Apr 11, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> We will se about that, BLACK ZETSU IS THE FINAL VILLAIN.



I forgot him! 

Hope Kishi willn't forget him too...  



Harbour said:


> Bleach got 3 spoiler pics already.
> What about Naruto?



Really? :33


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 11, 2014)

here you can find all the spoiler but i can't see naruto pics


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

it will probably get updated soon.
can't wait to see some of Narutos new powers, and hopefully the pages will show something.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

There's no Naruto pics there. That's pretty odd unless there's no chapter this week, but I didn't here anything about there being a break.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> There's no Naruto pics there. That's pretty odd unless there's no chapter this week, but I didn't here anything about there being a break.



The page is still getting updated, it will come unless a huge trolling awaits us.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 11, 2014)

in that thread still missing gintama & naruto


----------



## Mariko (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> it will probably get updated soon.
> can't wait to see some of Narutos new powers, and hopefully the pages will show something.



I hope the pages are late due to their awesomeness...


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

ok from the title it seems they posted 11 mangas out of expected 18.
so more to come including hopefully naruto.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> ok from the title it seems they posted 11 mangas out of expected 18.
> so more to come including hopefully naruto.



Good to hear.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 11, 2014)

i predict,we will see Naruto and Sasuke show off their new power in the next chapter.and at the end of the chapter Madara will reveal that he wasn't even using his full power against Gai.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

they just added more mangas but still no naruto so its 15 mangas out of 18.3 more to go with Naruto with teh last 3 mangas.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> they just added more mangas but still no naruto so its 15 mangas out of 18.3 more to go with Naruto with teh last 3 mangas.



Come on Red Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

If something interesting/exciting appears in those first three pages, this prediction/discussion thread is going to be the greatest of its era.

Please, show Sasuke with the Rinnegan.


----------



## TRN (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> If something interesting/exciting appears in those first three pages, this prediction/discussion thread is going to be the greatest of its era.
> 
> Please, show Sasuke with the Rinnegan.



Madara has rinnegan?   What if sasuke has crescent moon eyes


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

TRN said:


> Madara has rinnegan?   What if sasuke has crescent moon eyes



Ugh... Not sure how to respond???


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

We're not going to see Sasuke's eyes until he shows up to the battlefield and that's not happening in the first 3 pages. That's more likely to happen at the end of the chapter or during some point in the following chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2014)

yeah i dont think we will be seeing teh sauce

I am also expecting him to get the forehead tatoo eye , because this seems to represent the mind's eye, which should be symbolic for Rikudou's yin half.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ugh... Not sure how to respond???



I wouldn't know what to say as well.Creascent moon eye?That sounds like something out of bad fan fiction Wouldn't put it past Kishi though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2014)

i think that the majority is pretty curious about Sasuke's because we are kind of in the dark about it

Naruto we can predict because we have seen other displays, but Sasuke... even if we can predict the create form from nothing thing, there is an infinite amount of possibilities of how Kishi can actually make it work


without forget that this power might have been exacly what gave origin to ninjutsu itself, we have been waiting for detailed explanation about this


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that the majority is pretty curious about Sasuke's because we are kind of in the dark about it
> 
> Naruto we can predict because we have seen other displays, but Sasuke... even if we can predict the create form from nothing thing, there is an infinite amount of possibilities of how Kishi can actually make it work



Indeed.

And it can manifest in so many ways. Like Naruto, he has a mark on his hand, but will Rikudou's gift cause a change in his eye?

What about the chakra Hashirama gave Sasuke? Did Kabuto really place Hashirama's cells in his body?

Last but certainly not least, we have Senjutsu to consider. He'll need it to fight Madara. Hashirama, Rikudou, or even Kabuto could have given him Senjutsu power some how.

I'm surprised to find myself excited to see Sasuke. :sanji


----------



## TRN (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And it can manifest in so many ways. Like Naruto, he has a mark on his hand, but will Rikudou's gift cause a change in his eye?
> 
> ...



I wonder if sauske will get mad after he see what naruto power is capable of doing on a another level?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

TRN said:


> I wonder if sauske will get mad after he see what naruto power is capable of doing on a another level?



Lol, why? They're pretty much equals now.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And it can manifest in so many ways. Like Naruto, he has a mark on his hand, but will Rikudou's gift cause a change in his eye?
> 
> ...



Yeah, senjutsu is definitely necessary for Sasuke, but I can't help but thinking that Sasuke and Naruto's new marks are somehow related to the curse seal and therefore senjutsu.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

TRN said:


> I wonder if sauske will get mad after he see what naruto power is capable of doing on a another level?



Why exactly would he be mad? Hagoromo gave each of them half of his power. It's not like one got more than the other.

This does beg the question of how will they react when they see each others new powers as neither should even know that the other went through the exact same experience seeing as their talk with Hagoromo took place in separate planes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Yeah, senjutsu is definitely necessary for Sasuke, but I can't help but thinking that Sasuke and Naruto's new marks are somehow related to the curse seal and therefore senjutsu.



Lol, why the cursed seal? How would that even work?


----------



## TRN (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, why? They're pretty much equals now.



A thing that goes with his character from part 1 to 2.


hashirama vs madara part 2


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

TRN said:


> A thing that goes with his character from part 1 to 2.



Naruto was pretty jealous of Sasuke for quite some time - a feeling suppressed by the butt hurt of Sasuke's departure from Team 7.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And it can manifest in so many ways. Like Naruto, he has a mark on his hand, but will Rikudou's gift cause a change in his eye?
> 
> ...


imagine how the Sasuke fans are feeling! We have been getting teased by Kishi for so long


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine how the Sasuke fans are feeling! We have been getting teased by Kishi for so long



Indeed.

And outside of PS, he trolled the EMS.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, why the cursed seal? How would that even work?



Why the cursed seal.  If you look at what Naruto did to guy you can see the area around his heart getting sealed in a manner that just reminded me of the cursed seal.  Also, we know that Shukaku had a cursed seal so it had to originate with rikudou.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke are rivals. They are supposed to get their jimmies rustled when they see each other displaying growth, its their dynamic.

I bet they will be both side looking each other when they use their new powers 

but the best part will be when they join forces and something that they didnt expect happen


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> but the best part will be when they join forces and something that they didnt expect happen



I never thought you support the fusion theory.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

From battle point of view, Sasuke's power may be the most impressive in terms of flexibility.
However Naruto taking control of his environment and giving it life, and possibility giving life to his jutsus? as well, has allot of potential on its own.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> From battle point of view, Sasuke's power may be the most impressive in terms of flexibility.
> However Naruto taking control of his environment and giving it life, and possibility giving life to his jutsus? as well, has allot of potential on its own.



It would be pretty cool to see Naruto control the environment - the same Rikudou ability Kabuto revealed.

Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## TRN (Apr 11, 2014)

With kish lack of creative writing, i'm not expecting much from naruto/sasuke


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 11, 2014)

I dont know. I have a Gut wrenching feeling comic relief is going to happen and Naruto is going to look like an Idiot with his dramatic entrance. This chapter. Rock Lee and Naruto Kakashi, Sakura try to hold off Madara. We wonder where Obito is. It stated he still is Kamui land and he is feeling extremely extremely weak.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> I never thought you support the fusion theory.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason why I was capable of accumulating so many post.


they dont need to fuse exacly, but they will certainly combine their yin and yang release, its obvious


----------



## theworks (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm expecting more on Naruto's power and Gai's condition. We'll probably get a flashback to Naruto waking up from Sakura. Obito and Sakura will be back and Madara might get serious and make a bid for Obito's rinnegan in the next few chapters. 

Sasuke will be delayed until the end of the volume.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> From battle point of view, Sasuke's power may be the most impressive in terms of flexibility.
> However Naruto taking control of his environment and giving it life, and possibility giving life to his jutsus? as well, has allot of potential on its own.



i am still waiting for naruto to use a wind related jutsu and for sasuke to use a............. any jutsu that is no sharingan related 

i miss hebi sasuke and his cool fire, lightning jutsus 

madara and hashi are considered the strongest but they are so limited when they fought each other and indara's/ashura's mechas don't seem to stray from that path.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2014)

Kishi should stop with the mecha stuff.

The good thing is that this time we might see them fight in compact form at least for a while


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi should stop with the mecha stuff.
> 
> The good thing is that this time we might see them fight in compact form at least for a while



Pff, doubt it.

Their megazords will receive upgrades.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi should stop with the mecha stuff.
> 
> The good thing is that this time we might see them fight in compact form at least for a while



if kishi wanted to stop using the mecha stuff, he would have done that with hashirama and madara but no, ashura vs indara is just an indication to naruto vs sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> if kishi wanted to stop using the mecha stuff, he would have done that with hashirama and madara but no, ashura vs indara is just an indication to naruto vs sasuke.



Come on.

I know you guys are a little excited to see a Juubi Jinchuuriki's Megazord.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Pff, doubt it.
> 
> They're megazords will receive upgrades.


at least before they pull it out again


----------



## Mariko (Apr 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> if kishi wanted to stop using the mecha stuff, he would have done that with hashirama and madara but no, *ashura vs indara is just an indication to naruto vs sasuke.*



Well, seeing how things're going, I'm not sure about it anymore...

Maybe their bromance will go on peacefully while they rule the narutoverse hand in hand...


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Come on.
> 
> I know you guys are a little excited to see a Juubi Jinchuuriki's Megazord.



id rather see the love ninja professing his love to sakura again


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> if kishi wanted to stop using the mecha stuff, he would have done that with hashirama and madara but no, ashura vs indara is just an indication to naruto vs sasuke.



I was kinda obvious that both Asura and Indra fought the same way. Though, I did believe Asura was a Wood Release user - his mecha surprised me.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 11, 2014)

Madara has third eye waiting to awaken. His forehead still is hidden which seems suspicious.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Why the cursed seal.  If you look at what Naruto did to guy you can see the area around his heart getting sealed in a manner that just reminded me of the cursed seal.  Also, we know that Shukaku had a cursed seal so it had to originate with rikudou.



Thats basic sealing. He just sealed chakra into Naruto. Their are only two known curse marks that involve Senjutsu that is the CS of Heaven and the CS of Earth. Sasuke was stated to have both back in the CHuunin exams. I wouldn't be suprised if Sasuke ultimate form involves Combing Sage Mode and CS2 Transformations.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2014)

i have a strong feeling that sennin transformation is the Yin half of the body power. It does create form from nothing after all.

I was thinking, the deal with Kimimaro might have been related to Yin power too, because he was basically creating form from nothing when he put the bones out...

we might be pretty close to the explanation now


btw, considering Kishi's current path i cant help but think that he might associate Sasuke to Shiva. I dont think he will stop by with the Indra and Ashura stuff, they are not Sasuke and Naruto, so i expect another type of reference. Naruto's might very well be Vishnu.

Shiva is fitting Sasuke too well in the current situation:

>mind's eye
>third eye that can burn things on sight
>snakes
>crescent moon
>god of destruction for regeneration
>spiritual energy representation
>Rudra associations(the red one, god of storm and thunder)


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2014)

Spoiler pics:


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 11, 2014)

Madara is feeling fear.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Are those real naruto can use the power of each bijuu insane if real


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Did he really just infuse lava with his RS?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Futon lava rasenshuriken


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh dear, Madara is horribly outclassed


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

HOLY FUCK, NARUTO!!! :sanji


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not even sure why that would affect him though as he can use preta path to absorb it, so I'm guessing there's got to be something more to the jutsu than it just being a lava futon rasenshuriken.

And I just noticed the part where Naruto blitzed the living hell out of Madara. Oh my...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 11, 2014)

Guys there's no way _sasuke_ could be the final antagonist he's too weak, just look at Madara he's unsurpassable


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm not even sure why that would affect him though as he can use preta path to absorb it, so I'm guessing there's got to be something more to the jutsu than it just being a lava futon rasenshuriken.
> 
> And I just noticed the part where Naruto blitzed the living hell out of Madara. Oh my...



Madara blocked in time. 

Blitz failed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm not even sure why that would affect him though as he can use preta path to absorb it, so I'm guessing there's got to be something more to the jutsu than it just being a lava futon rasenshuriken.
> 
> And I just noticed the part where Naruto blitzed the living hell out of Madara. Oh my...



And Naruto is still in base mode.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Senjutu infused flrs

He can probably do a bubble one because of the slug fire from the 2 tail, sand from one tail
And an attack from each
He probably has every element now from each insane

Also naruto grabbed the black orb turned to a rod


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

If Madara's thoroughly outclassed by just Naruto then just think how he's gonna fare when Sasuke arrives. This just isn't fair anymore.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If Madara's thoroughly outclassed by just Naruto then just think how he's gonna fare when Sasuke arrives. This just isn't fair anymore.



He needs his other Rinnegan. It's all up to Black Zetsu and Obito now. 



Gabe said:


> Also naruto grabbed the black orb turned to a rod



Madara grabbed and shaped it into his staff or a rod, and used it to block Naruto's punch.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara grabbed and shaped it into his staff or a rod, and used it to block Naruto's punch.


I see it I was confused the aura or cloak on narutos hand or whatever it is


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm loving Naruto fucking shit up! You better get serious Madara.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2014)

Is Madara getting his ass handed to him? *Chortles*.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2014)

Calling it.:ignoramus


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2014)

Hagoromo>>>>>>>>> Madara sorry I love you but I'm being honest Madara


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like no art error he lack the sage makeup on the eyes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Calling it.:ignoramus



Looks pretty fucking epic.

I approve. :ignoramus


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If Madara's thoroughly outclassed by just Naruto then just think how he's gonna fare when Sasuke arrives. This just isn't fair anymore.


He's still recovering from his fight with Guy + he doesn't have the other Rinnegan yet. Don't worry.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> He's still recovering from his fight with Guy + he doesn't have the other Rinnegan yet. Don't worry.



I won't forgive Kishi if he fails to retrieve his remaining eye. Though, at this point, what prevents Obito from destroying it?

He is in full control.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Is Madara getting his ass handed to him? *Chortles*.



Yes he is. AGAIN. 

I mean it's amusing seeing this, but the guy is the fucking Juubi Jinchuuriki. He shouldn't be constantly getting his ass handed to him like this. Obito gave off more of a were fucked vibe than Madara has since he became the Juubi Jinchuuriki and that's sad.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2014)

Insanely early spoiler...wow.

Yea looks like Naruto looks good for a bit. Chapter obviously ends with Madara having the advantage.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Insanely early spoiler...wow.
> 
> Yea looks like Naruto looks good for a bit. Chapter obviously ends with Madara having the advantage.



Or Sasuke appearing.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> I won't forgive Kishi if he fails to retrieve his remaining eye. Though, at this point,* what prevents Obito from destroying it?*
> 
> *He is in full control. *


He probably won't be for much longer. Plot dictates that Madara has to get that eye back.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Madara blocked and jumped away. He isn't getting his ass handed to him yet.

Just doesn't look cool right now.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 11, 2014)

That's my boy!
I guess he can use all the abilities from all the Buujs?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> He probably won't be for much longer. Plot dictates that Madara has to get that eye back.



I agree fully, just don't see how Kishi can pull it off reasonably.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 11, 2014)

Holy shit, did Naruto just make a _YOTON:_ Rasenshuriken!?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Holy shit, did Naruto just make a _YOTON:_ Rasenshuriken!?



Yeah, completely caught me off guard. But if he makes a bubble Rasengan, I'm hitting the quit button.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, I suspected that he would be able to use Lava, Oil, Sand ( and whatever elements the other Bijuu used). I wonder if he will be able to use the individual components of those elements: fire, rock, water.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Sand rasengan is coming


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, completely caught me off guard. But if he makes a bubble Rasengan, I'm hitting the quit button.


Bubble's a Suiton jutsu klue, I think Naruto's gonna use a Katon variant and perhaps an Acid.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2014)

And now, we'll see if Kishi is going to do it.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Bubble's a Suiton jutsu klue, I think Naruto's gonna use a Katon variant and perhaps an Acid.



I can't picture an Acid Rasengan.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

The 2 tail used something like a fire attack, the 3 tail had the coral, one acid, bubbles, ink, steam maybe aswell. If he grows wings that be beyond weird though


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2014)

A Youton: Rasenshuriken, with a *single hand*.

Wow.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2014)

Just imagined that Planet Rasengan and each planet has a bijuu power


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 11, 2014)

The Final Rasengan is going to be a combination of all the elements.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Naruto possess Yang power, which Sasuke counters with Yin power. Naruto also has Sage Mode, and Sasuke is going to need Senjutsu to face Madara. Kurama mode is still matched by Perfect Susanoo.

But what about the powers of all Nine Bijuu? How will Sasuke equal the playing field?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Just imagined that Planet Rasengan and each planet has a bijuu power



That be awesome

Maybe he will be able to merge them and use the black orb eventually


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 11, 2014)

SaiST said:


> A Youton: Rasenshuriken, with a *single hand*.
> 
> Wow.


Wait a second, its larger than a normal Rasenshuriken. He did a Cho Odama Rasenshuriken without any help. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Just imagined that Planet Rasengan and each planet has a bijuu power



Sand Rasengan?

No.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, guys, i wonder if Rikudou gave Naruto the ability to use all Five Elements or Naruto just  naturally had the Fire, Earth added to Air affinity.
Because there is no way to create Lava without Fire and Earth affinity.

Predict more KG and other Element's Rasengans.
And all KG abilities at all.

Fucking Cheatruto.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, guys, i wonder if Rikudou gave Naruto the ability to use all Five Elements or Naruto just  naturally had the Fire, Earth added to Air affinity.
> Because there is no way to create Lava without the ability to use Fire and Earth.
> 
> Predict more KG and other Element's Rasengans.
> ...



Goku can make lava so he got it from him no kg

Maybe if he can use a water one from one of them he can do what him and Yamato did vs kakuzu combine water and wind


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> But what about the powers of all Nine Bijuu? How will Sasuke equal the playing field?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, guys, i wonder if Rikudou gave Naruto the ability to use all Five Elements or Naruto just  naturally had the Fire, Earth added to Air affinity.
> Because there is no way to create Lava without the ability to use Fire and Earth.
> 
> Predict more KG and other Element's Rasengans.
> ...



The ability is coming from the bijuu. Naruto himself doesn't possess those chakra natures, but he does have a bijuus chakra that does and thus is capable of using yoton.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, guys, i wonder if Rikudou gave Naruto the ability to use all Five Elements or Naruto just  naturally had the Fire, Earth added to Air affinity.
> Because there is no way to create Lava without Fire and Earth affinity.
> 
> Predict more KG and other Element's Rasengans.
> ...



It's Son Goku's chakra Naruto is using to create the Rasengan from his right hand. Rikudou probably fused the power of all Nine Bijuu into that seal/marking.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> That be awesome
> 
> Maybe he will be able to merge them and use the black orb eventually


Or make a Black Role. 



Klue said:


> Sand Rasengan?
> 
> No.


So you are saying that Shukaku is something like Pluto?


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

All Nine Bijuu power vs Perfect Susanoo?



PS gets raped, easy.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 11, 2014)

> Goku can make lava so he got it from him no kg


Lava = Fire Chakra + Earth Chakra. It cant be created without source elements. Otherwise explaine me how it can be created without Earth and Fire at all. 
Given the info about Rikudou having Five Elements affinity i find it possible for him to give this affinity to Naruto.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Well at least this is better than Naruto becoming another Juubi Jinchuuriki like so many were predicting.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> All Nine Bijuu power vs Perfect Susanoo?
> 
> 
> 
> PS gets raped, easy.


PS would behead all 9 biju


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Lava = Fire Chakra + Earth Chakra. It cant be created without source elements. Otherwise explaine me how it can be created without Earth and Fire at all.
> Given the info about Rikudou having Five Elements affinity i find it possible for him to give this affinity to Naruto.



He's using Goku's chakra.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Lava = Fire Chakra + Earth Chakra. It cant be created without source elements. Otherwise explaine me how it can be created without Earth and Fire at all.
> Given the info about Rikudou having Five Elements affinity i find it possible for him to give this affinity to Naruto.



Goku wields this ability and naruto has it he may have all the elements because of each bijuu. But he can do it because of them


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> He's using Goku's chakra.


Just like Roshi did. So Naruto would have the Yoton element, as well as Katon and Doton added to his arsenal.

After all these years, Naruto gets three elements!



BlinkST said:


> PS would behead all 9 biju


Not even close. Perfect Susano'o's slashes are inferior in power to a Bijudama, which the Biju can tank.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well at least this is better than Naruto becoming another Juubi Jinchuuriki like so many were predicting.


Yes! Thank God for that.

Man, even if it's due to Son Goku's chakra, Naruto suddenly using Youton has got me hoping even more for Mokuton.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Just like Roshi did. So Naruto would have the Yoton element, as well as Katon and Doton added to his arsenal.
> 
> After all these years, Naruto gets three elements!



Yeah, he can use it. But it looks as if the power is isolated to his right hand? Regardless, it doesn't really matter.

It's all Naruto's power now.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

If the bijuu allow him to mix elements one I would like to see but doubt will happen is ice one of my favorites


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2014)

Seems like Madara uses Rinbo at the end of that third page.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Seems like Madara uses Rinbo at the end of that third page.



Is that what the Kanji says?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Maybe Hashirama got mokuton from RS when he was a kid we did not see a sign of his kg. not till he was a bit older by the flashback of him and madara fighting through the years. RS did say he ignored the older son maybe he just awaken ashura in hashi. Stretch though


----------



## RBL (Apr 11, 2014)

can someone translate the chapter? specially in the part in which gai is lying in the floor, i want to know if he died or not


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Is that what the Kanji says?



It probably is Rinbo as the panel specifically focuses on Madara's rinnegan. We've only seen that when he's used Rinbo.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Yes! Thank God for that.
> 
> Man, even if it's due to Son Goku's chakra, Naruto suddenly using Youton has got me hoping even more for Mokuton.



If Naruto doesn't use it, there is still hope for Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Rinbo is a cool Jutsu that he should have tried to use on gai. But it would be good to see again


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It probably is Rinbo as the panel specifically focuses on Madara's rinnegan. We've only seen that when he's used Rinbo.



It could be something new.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyanBro said:


> Not even close. Perfect Susano'o's slashes are inferior in power to a Bijudama, which the Biju can tank.


It's been a while

Hash's wood could tank a bijudama as well, and we all know what PS did to his wood.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It's been a while
> 
> Hash's wood could tank a bijudama as well, and we all know what PS did to his wood.



Got torn off the Kyuubi?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Is that what the Kanji says?


Yussir.



> _If Naruto doesn't use it, there is still hope for Sasuke. _


*Shaddap*, Klue.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Got torn off the Kyuubi?


Like the Biju can match the striking power of Shinsusenju.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 11, 2014)

Nothing like the kindling of a Naruto vs Sasuke dispute to spoil the mood.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Yussir.



Eh! I'll take it.

vered-sama will be pleased; though, I expect Naruto to troll the fuck out of it. He is sorta having his moment.



SaST said:


> *Shaddap*, Klue.



Only a matter of time.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Seems like Madara uses Rinbo at the end of that third page.


It does.

輪: リン (rin) - 墓: ボ (bo)


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 11, 2014)

The rasengan will just cockblock Limbo.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep, everything's going according to what I've been saying. Naruto and Sasuke's strength is far more than people were expecting. Mind you Naruto is pulling off these stunts and is being pretty confident. Madara's been regenerating well. Overall Naruto's strength is crazy. 

But you know what is the funniest part about this? 

Naruto hasn't even transformed into his full mode yet. He still has to enter that "full Bijuu Mode" form and that will be serious. His current form is similar to KN0 compared to KN1 or KCM compared to BM. Sasuke's going to be just as strong and mind you we're seeing what the strength is without the full transformation. We likely won't see Naruto transform into this mode until Sasuke shows off what he can do in his own "base/SM". That way when they transform we'll see it all together. 

Either way, Madara might use Rimbo here but it is pretty clear that this is a Naruto hype chapter. If he uses it during a Naruto hype chapter he'll be shot down. Anyone expecting that to save Madara and have Naruto and his powers shut down will be severely disappointed. We probably will see Sasuke at the end of the chapter. I stick by what I've been saying: 

673 - Naruto shows a little of what he can do in this "base/Sage" mode
674 - Sasuke shows a little of what he can do in his "base/Sage" mode
675 - Naruto and Sasuke push Madara back as Madara decides to get serious (or activates a trump card he has in play, whatever, gets other eye, either way he steps it up)
676 - Madara is doing well most of the chapter as it ends with Naruto and Sasuke deciding to get serious
677 - Chapter is dedicated to Naruto and Sasuke entering their new modes as the volume ends

Overall things are going pretty much how I expected it. I'm all for a Naruto hype chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> It does.
> 
> 輪: リン (rin) - 墓: ボ (bo)



And Csdabest's "Juubi Jinchuuriki's can't use ocular powers" theory meets its end.

As I knew it would. :ignoramus


----------



## RBL (Apr 11, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> It does.
> 
> 輪: リン (rin) - 墓: ボ (bo)



majin boo please, tell me what does the chapter says, in the panel in which gai appears?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Can somebody translate the first page as I'm kind of curious as to what Naruto did to Gai.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> majin *boo* please, tell me what does the chapter says, in the panel in which gai appears?


I'm not a translator, I only know some words, katakana and stuff like that 

The bolded:


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2014)

It'd be funny if the Rasengan clips Madara so hard he ends up near Sasuke, who then puts another beat down on him.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Apr 11, 2014)

DAMN!!! The start of this chapter already looks better than 431 (Pain VS Naruto). We seriously need someone to translate, especially the first page (Madara commenting on Gai's renewed life force).


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol, if Naruto trolls Rinbo.


----------



## RBL (Apr 11, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm not a translator, I only know some words, katakana and stuff like that
> 
> The bolded:





damn, well thanks anyway boo.

i just wanted to know what the gai panel said.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It probably is Rinbo as the panel specifically focuses on Madara's rinnegan. We've only seen that when he's used Rinbo.



It is renbo. It does actually say it in the panel.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Can somebody translate the first page as I'm kind of curious as to what Naruto did to Gai.



It says

The tenketsu's chakra didn't disappear.  What on earth did he do? It's as though he stopped the Hachimon's end.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Naruto is going to troll Rimbo. 

Madara is afraid of Naruto's strength and he's using Rimbo on page 3 of a chapter debuting Naruto's new powers given to him by Rikudou......this chapter is dedicated to the new strength of Naruto.....not Madara.....he isn't going to suddenly take down Naruto in the middle of this....let alone to one of Naruto's most important power ups. There has not been any time in this entire manga where the first chapter of Naruto's new "power display" Naruto has been shut down. The first chapter always has Naruto doing amazing. Rimbo's going to be trolled. Besides that know Naruto isn't stupid. The guy probably has a Kage Bunshin somewhere and this is before Sasuke even shows up in Naruto's base mode. 

Oh this is going to be straight hilarious. 

Madara is like this



:rofl


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> It says
> 
> The tenketsu's chakra didn't disappear.  What on earth did he do? It's as though he stopped the Hachimon's end.



So Naruto did prevent Gai from dying. Fucking hell Kishi. 

Also, Madara's going to need the fruit or something. If he's going to get pressured and tossed around by Naruto in his base mode then he's shit out of luck when Sasuke arrives.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Also, Madara's going to need the fruit or something. If he's going to get pressured and tossed around by Naruto in his base mode then he's shit out of luck when Sasuke arrives.



Don't underestimate the Rinnegan.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 11, 2014)

i'm sure Naruto now will be able to make bijuu bombs with one hand.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

If you guys want a trans for the rest of it is says

Madara (getting punched)  It is because I haven't completely recovered yet.  No, his power has rapidly expanded. 

Naruto:  Son, please lend me your chakratebayo.  Senpo youton rasenshuriken

Madara: This is dangerous.  Rinbo


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 11, 2014)

Damn!

I'm excited for what Sasuke will bring to the table.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't underestimate the Rinnegan.



That's not going to be enough against two guys who just received a Rikudo power-up, one of which might possibly have the rinnegan as well and the other one is already pressuring him while only in base. The likelihood of rinbo being trolled in this chapter is pretty high as well as it's quite clear this chapter is meant to hype Naruto.



Ghost14 said:


> If you guys want a trans for the rest of it is says
> 
> Madara (getting punched) * It is because I haven't completely recovered yet.  No, his power has rapidly expanded. *
> 
> ...



That sounds a bit odd. Is it more like "Is it because I haven't completely recovered yet" (as in a question to himself)? Because that seems to flow better with the cohesiveness of the statement than "It is because I haven't completely recovered yet"


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That's not going to be enough against two guys who just received a Rikudo power-up, one of which might possibly have the rinnegan as well and the other one is already pressuring him while only in base. The likelihood of rinbo being trolled in this chapter is pretty high as well as it's quite clear this chapter is meant to hype Naruto.



The only power he has in sight is his other eye. Shinju fruit means the end of the world.

That can't happen.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> If you guys want a trans for the rest of it is says
> 
> Madara (getting punched)  It is because I haven't completely recovered yet.  No, his power has rapidly expanded.
> 
> ...



So Madara initially blamed it on the fact he hasn't recovered but then said that isn't it but it is because of Naruto's power up that he's getting schooled. Oh this is hilarious. 

Where's that guy that said Madara would stomp Naruto and Sasuke until the end of the fight?


----------



## RBL (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> It says
> 
> The tenketsu's chakra didn't disappear.  What on earth did he do? It's as though he stopped the Hachimon's end.



wtf, so gai is not dying? 

thank you btw


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Is it really base or maybe this is how narutos transformations will be no cloak just the eyes. I like it no cloak like I said before it's kinda mystic Gohan style


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That's not going to be enough against two guys who just received a Rikudo power-up, one of which might possibly have the rinnegan as well and the other one is already pressuring him while only in base. The likelihood of rinbo being trolled in this chapter is pretty high as well as it's quite clear this chapter is meant to hype Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds a bit odd. Is it more like "Is it because I haven't completely recovered yet" (as in a question to himself)? Because that seems to flow better with the cohesiveness of the statement than "It is because I haven't completely recovered yet"




Yeah, it is "Is it,  I just had a bit of a typo."  Madara is asking the question to himself.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Gai's survival was made obvious last chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> wtf, so gai is not dying?
> 
> thank you btw



Come on it was obvious last chapter that gai was saved


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Is it really base or maybe this is how narutos transformations will be no cloak just the eyes. I like it no cloak like I said before it's kinda mystic Gohan style



Well I think most people are calling it his base because his strongest form is likely to be his avatar/mech. Same with Sasuke. 



Ghost14 said:


> Yeah, it is "Is it,  I just had a bit of a typo."  Madara is asking the question to himself.



Ok. Thanks for the translation.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Is it really base or maybe this is how narutos transformations will be no cloak just the eyes. I like it no cloak like I said before it's kinda mystic Gohan style



It is like this. 

- Base Naruto > KN0 > KN1 (tailed) 
- Base Naruto >KCM > BM

now it is

- Base Naruto > "New Mode" > ???

We're now seeing the "New Mode". It appears to be a mix of Sage Mode and some type of Bijuu Mode. He will have some "super mech" mode in the future likely with Sasuke's future God Susanoo. 

We'll see his next mode after he and Sasuke show off the strength of their current modes. They'll both transform together and it'll be a double page. Until we get to that though, we will have to see this mode show off a bit and then Sasuke will show off a bit in his own mode and then they'll transform. That'll probably happen after Madara turns it up after he either gets his other eye or activates a plan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 11, 2014)

Eh, until Gai's body stops turning to ash, I'll say his survival isn't assured.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Well I think most people are calling it his base because his strongest form is likely to be his avatar/mech. Same with Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Thanks for the translation.



Np.  Yeah, their final forms are probably going to be their mechs, but I'm sure that that they'll have non base forms that will be significantly more powerful than base. Also, I guess that this chapter confirms that Naruto's weird bijuu/senpo/base mode is a real thing and not simply an art error.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Eh, until Gai's body stops turning to ash, I'll say his survival isn't assured.



Which would make Naruto's action pointless. He's going to survive.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Which would make Naruto's action pointless. He's going to survive.



Which is a shame.  They should have just let Gai die a long time ago and have Oorochimaru or Tobirama revive him.  He would be completely unstoppable.  Night Gai spam would be insane.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

rasengan......  again 


told you so


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Which is a shame.  They should have just let Gai die a long time ago and have Oorochimaru or Tobirama revive him.  He would be completely unstoppable.  Night Gai spam would be insane.



More Edo Tensei? Just so we can see the same 8 Gate attacks agin?


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 11, 2014)

I've called it before, but I'm calling it again for posterity's sake. When Naruto activates the chakra of the Nine Bijuu, he'll awaken Rainbow Chakra Mode.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Which would make Naruto's action pointless. He's going to survive.



obito,  saasuke,  madara or naruto. 


gai will come back to life weather he is revived  by them  or survive.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> If you guys want a trans for the rest of it is says
> 
> Madara (getting punched)  It is because I haven't completely recovered yet.  No, his power has rapidly expanded.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Please, post your translation in the Spoiler Thread :33


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> I've called it before, but I'm calling it again for posterity's sake. When Naruto activates the chakra of the Nine Bijuu, he'll awaken Rainbow Chakra Mode.



and i will call it again,  no new jutsu.... and ot seems i am right


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> and i will call it again,  no new jutsu.... and ot seems i am right



We all know this same will be with sasuke he will just revolve his new power around ameratsu. Same with naruto it will always be a rasengan inspired Jutsu. Just wait for the exploding bubble rasengan


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Damn!
> 
> I'm excited for what Sasuke will bring to the table.



naruto: rasengan  varient as expected  and predicted. 


sasuke: ametrasu  varient. 

very  exciting


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> and i will call it again,  no new jutsu.... and ot seems i am right



I'm confused, are you saying all Nine Bijuu won't lend Naruto chakra at the same time?


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> More Edo Tensei? Just so we can see the same 8 Gate attacks agin?



I meant from a strategy standpoint.  Not that the plot would actually allow them to do it.  Gai is obviously the strongest thing that they have and he only really has a limit in that he is a one chance only killer.  If you were to remove that weakness he would be scary strong.


----------



## Azula (Apr 11, 2014)

i think the rasenshuriken+yoton is going to explode into a huge ball of lava, like how rasenshuriken+enton exploded into a huge ball of amaterasu flames

intentions


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> We all know this same will be with sasuke he will just revolve his new power around ameratsu. Same with naruto it will always be a rasengan inspired Jutsu. Just wait for the exploding bubble rasengan


i want ro say i am disappointed  but i already  knew  it was gonna  happen. 

it is still  frustrating  that i am right.  rasengans rasengans and more rasengans. 



i miss when sasukes fire jutsu that at least looked different  even if all of them are basically  the same jutsu. rasengan  is just a ball with different  decorations.


----------



## RBL (Apr 11, 2014)

damn i don't understand why people want gai to surive.

i could say the same of 'naruto healed him, he is gonna live', what were the purpose of the flashbacks, of kakashi addmiting gai > him, of rock lee crying and then he got a little development, of gai cool words, of the epic fight, if freaking gai is not going to die. 

OT : i predict gai dying in the next chapter, and not being saved by naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I meant from a strategy standpoint.  Not that the plot would actually allow them to do it.  Gai is obviously the strongest thing that they have and he only really has a limit in that he is a one chance only killer.  If you were to remove that weakness he would be scary strong.



Oh, I agree with you - just don't want to see it.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 11, 2014)

The spoiler also confirms that what Naruto did to Gai was some type of seal. I'm guessing Naruto now has access to all yang based jutsu. So healing/med jutsu is definitely now in his repertoire.

I'm also thinking Hagoromo's chakra gave Naruto an intelligence boost. How else would our regular old dumbass Naruto know to use Son's chakra, when he couldn't even remember Nagato's Rinnegan abilities.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

wow, just got up to see the pages.
Narutos power is insane,he can use all bijuus powers and fusions!:lava,bubbles etc.....
and his base is physicaly on the lv to contend with Jin madara!
Hagoromo probably gave him the ability to use all their powers with his right hand aside of the Yang tech that saved Gai.
His base SM/Bijuu form is insane!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Wonder if the seal naruto placed on gai will keep expanding until he activates each chakra point and possibly accelerate the healing process on gai


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

he xan use all the bijuus powers....  in rasengns.  truly  a power  to be feared!!! :ignoramus


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 11, 2014)

with this new information Sasuke being able to perform all MS jutsu and a rikudou level power up seems like a distinct possibility.  That would be equally ridiculous.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if the seal naruto placed on gai will keep expanding until he activates each chakra point and possibly accelerate the healing process on gai



yea, its a seal, and it seems like it prevented Gai from dying, however his body still needs to heal up, so we need to see if it can be done with the new Yang seal.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> yea, its a seal, and it seems like it prevented Gai from dying, however his body still needs to heal up, so we need to see if it can be done with the new Yang seal.



Guarantee you Rikudou's Yang power healed Gai too.

Hashirama's healing ability, any one?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> with this new information Sasuke being able to perform all MS jutsu and a rikudou level power up seems like a distinct possibility.  That would be equally ridiculous.



That'd be OP beyond belief. Can you imaging one having Susanoo/PS, Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi, Kamui, KA and Enton? :sanji


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

I always expected to see the juubi Jin do this use each of the bijuu abilities. But who would have thought it would be naruto not obito or madara. Wonder if naruto can use Tenpenchii


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2014)

Sasuke might well end up with healing abilities.

Hashirama chakra + ability to create something from nothing (which is probably his new gift)... 

I can't say I'd be surprised. The Rinnegan may be a given, but I think he will have more than that.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 11, 2014)

I can finally see how madara's present is important! It's cool that everyone is basically showing their power on him.  

I think that is the whole point of his character. XD


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

Rinbo is being used which is great since it's about time, and Naruto actually used lava and futton together in the sage FRS.
This rasengan is huge and it's not even the biggest sage rasengan Naruto has, its simply Sage FRS, not the chu one or the bigger one. Naruto can probably create rasengans the size of chibaku tensei now when he powers up.
Also we need to know how his hand is protected from the black staff,perhaps the bijuus chakra?or the yang chakra?


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke might well end up with healing abilities.
> 
> Hashirama chakra + ability to create something from nothing (which is probably his new gift)...
> 
> I can't say I'd be surprised. The Rinnegan may be a given, but I think he will have more than that.



he will have the rennigan but just like obito,  he won't  use it or will just use one or two jutsu of it once.  if naruto's more than that is a rasengan then i expect  sasukes to be another  ametrasu.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> Rinbo is being used which is great since it's about time, and Naruto actually used lava and futton together in the sage FRS.
> This rasengan is huge and it's not even the biggest sage rasengan Naruto has, its simply Sage FRS, not the chu one or the bigger one. Naruto can probably create rasengans the size of chibaku tensei now when he powers up.
> Also we need to know how his hand is protected from the black staff,perhaps the bijuus chakra?or the yang chakra?





I was wondering what that was the thing protecting narutos hand from the rod. Kinda looks like madaras hand after he absorbed hashis sage mode


----------



## Gortef (Apr 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> I can't picture an Acid Rasengan.



The end result would propably resemble something like this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> rasengan......  again
> 
> 
> told you so



Yep. Looks like he can now create rasengans based on the specialties of each bijuu.

Now we have nine new rasengans to add to his repertoire. Thrilling.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 11, 2014)

I really doubt that Sasuke is getting the Rinnegan. Kishi has something special planned for Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2014)

It's Naruto choice to use the bijuuus chakras within the rasengans but in theory he should be able to use their chakra to whatever purpose that he wants to.
Bubbles, acid, ink, lava, sand.
That's insane if you think about it.
Imagine what Sasuke will be able to do now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I really doubt that Sasuke is getting the Rinnegan. Kishi has something special planned for Sasuke.



He might. Naruto has Yang + Senjutsu + 9 Bijuu Chakra. Sasuke has Yin + Hashirama's Chakra.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> It's Naruto choice to use the bijuuus chakras within the rasengans but in theory he should be able to use their chakra to whatever purpose that he wants to.
> Bubbles, acid, ink, lava, sand.
> That's insane if you think about it.
> Imagine what Sasuke will be able to do now.



Naruto is about to troll Rimbo with another one of his Bijuu skills next chapter. There hasn't been 1 chapter since the manga's started that Naruto gets trolled/defeated/outdone in the first chapter after he gains a power up. The first chapter Naruto always appears to be incredibly powerful. Now we see Madara is finally using Rimbo. 

I wonder what Bijuu skill Naruto will use to trump it. He has so many different options to use, he's incredible. And Sasuke? Wow, we're about to see Sasuke busting out Kirin/Amaterasu Dragon combos. 

This is insane.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> It's Naruto choice to use the bijuuus chakras within the rasengans but in theory he should be able to use their chakra to whatever purpose that he wants to.
> Bubbles, acid, ink, lava, sand.
> That's insane if you think about it.
> Imagine what Sasuke will be able to do now.



Naruto is just too interested in rasengans. He may be able to do whatever he wants but I wouldn't expect him to start branching out this late in the game.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2014)

vered said:


> It's Naruto choice to use the bijuuus chakras within the rasengans but in theory he should be able to use their chakra to whatever purpose that he wants to.
> Bubbles, acid, ink, lava, sand.
> That's insane if you think about it.
> Imagine what Sasuke will be able to do now.



people  are treating  this like naruto and sasuke will have any new jutsu


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 11, 2014)

Those spoilers...god damn.

Madara better get that second Rinnegan soon or thing's won't end well for him if Naruto is beating the shit out of him so easily and Sasuke hasn't even shown up and he should have power comparable to Naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

I think he may use sand to as a shield or if he can mix the elements the black chakra ball. To block rinbo


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> people  are treating  this like naruto and sasuke will have any new jutsu



Naruto and Sasuke actually have more variety than Madara so honestly I don't mind them using variations of the same jutsu. What do people expect? Now they have all these different options to potentially use to power up their arsenal. 

I mean if Madara has less variation in his attacks than Naruto and Sasuke.....that says a lot.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Yes! Thank God for that.
> 
> Man, even if it's due to Son Goku's chakra, Naruto suddenly using Youton has got me hoping even more for Mokuton.



Sasuke gonna have mokuton and sage mode,  and use Izanagi along amaterasu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Those spoilers...god damn.
> 
> Madara better get that second Rinnegan soon or thing's won't end well for him if Naruto is beating the shit out of him so easily and Sasuke hasn't even shown up and he should have power comparable to Naruto.



Madara is still recovering. But yeah, he needs his other eye.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto is about to troll Rimbo with another one of his Bijuu skills next chapter. There hasn't been 1 chapter since the manga's started that Naruto gets trolled/defeated/outdone in the first chapter after he gains a power up. The first chapter Naruto always appears to be incredibly powerful. Now we see Madara is finally using Rimbo.
> 
> I wonder what Bijuu skill Naruto will use to trump it. He has so many different options to use, he's incredible. And Sasuke? Wow, we're about to see Sasuke busting out Kirin/Amaterasu Dragon combos.
> 
> This is insane.



I'm going to go with Shukaku's zettai bogyo.  It makes perfect sense, and it would be cool to see Naruto use it rather than Gaara.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto is about to troll Rimbo with another one of his Bijuu skills next chapter. There hasn't been 1 chapter since the manga's started that Naruto gets trolled/defeated/outdone in the first chapter after he gains a power up. The first chapter Naruto always appears to be incredibly powerful. Now we see Madara is finally using Rimbo.
> 
> I wonder what Bijuu skill Naruto will use to trump it. He has so many different options to use, he's incredible. And Sasuke? Wow, we're about to see Sasuke busting out Kirin/Amaterasu Dragon combos.
> 
> This is insane.



perhaps he will use the Yang power to trump Rinbo, since Rinbo is a power unlike any other.
i expect sasuke to have an equally insane powers like the ability to use all MS jutsus?with Yin power as well.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> he xan use all the bijuus powers....  in rasengns.  truly  a power  to be feared!!! :ignoramus



everyone will fear a planet level rasengan.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I'm going to go with Shukaku's zettai bogyo.  It makes perfect sense, and it would be cool to see Naruto use it rather than Gaara.



Which one is this Jutsu is it the sand funeral

Maybe sasuke will use yin to make genjutsu things real


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto one-upping rinbo is idiotic.

The jutsu that one-shot 9 bijuu at once can suddenly be stopped by a human with a small fraction of each bijuu's power? How are we supposed to take that seriously if it happens?


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto one-upping rinbo is idiotic.
> 
> The jutsu that one-shot 9 bijuu at once can suddenly be stopped by a human with a small fraction of each bijuu's power? How are we supposed to take that seriously if it happens?



Just ignore it. Just as I ignored Gai some how beating the crap out of the Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto one-upping rinbo is idiotic.
> 
> The jutsu that one-shot 9 bijuu at once can suddenly be stopped by a human with a small fraction of each bijuu's power? How are we supposed to take that seriously if it happens?



RS power up can do everything when first shown I bet


----------



## auem (Apr 12, 2014)

the pictures are too small...how you guys seeing so much details..?


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Rinbo wont be trumped by his bijuus powers, however i can see it being avoided prevented using the Yang power from his right hand.
This chapter is a showing chapter for Naruto, which means that Naruto will look great in it against anything Madara throws at him.
someone needs to do a list of all known bijuus powers.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Which one is this Jutsu is it the sand funeral
> 
> Maybe sasuke will use yin to make genjutsu things real



Zettai bogyo suna no tate is just Gaara's passive sand shield.  Sabaku Sousou and Sabaku Soutaisou are the funeral ones.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Rinbo wont be trumped by his bijuus powers, however i can see it being avoided prevented using the Yang power from his right hand.
> This chapter is a showing chapter for Naruto, which means that Naruto will look great in it against anything Madara throws at him.
> someone needs to do a list of all known bijuus powers.



We know, it can't be helped.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone think he will get the 7 tails wings would be funny and weird


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

All known bijuu powers?

One spits sand at people. One...pisses electric, blue ink? One probably throws moss-covered rocks. One likes lava balls. One is gives off derpy steam. One has acid bubbles. One has...uh, a nice carapace. One likes water. There you go. 

Actually, I think the kyuubi is the only one that doesn't have a very obvious elemental affinity (7-tails is iffy but I'm saying it's lightning-related).


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

The 2 tail uses fire, own tail sand, 3 tails had the coral attacks, 4 tail lava attacks, 5 tail steam, 6 tail acid and bubbles 7 tail flew, and bite naruto, 8 tail ink. Also will he have the 10 tails attack as we'll like tenpenchi


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> All known bijuu powers?
> 
> One spits sand at people. One...pisses electric, blue ink? One probably throws moss-covered rocks. One likes lava balls. One is gives off derpy steam. One has acid bubbles. One has...uh, a nice carapace. One likes water. There you go.
> 
> Actually, I think the kyuubi is the only one that doesn't have a very obvious elemental affinity (7-tails is iffy but I'm saying it's lightning-related).



his added elements should be:
Water, fire, lightning?, earth and of course wind. and Yang.
With the bijuus Naruto possess 5 elements that can be combined and Yang power.
He could be able to create the Yin balls though it will probably be Yang light balls.
Kishi just gave him an insane power-up with not precedence.
steam,lava, acid, sand ,coral?ink?all of them are probably KG elements.
Thats like giving Naruto 5 based elements+Yang+6(?) KG fusions=insane.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 12, 2014)

Gabe said:


> The 2 tail uses fire, own tail sand, 3 tails had the coral attacks, 4 tail lava attacks, 5 tail *steam*, 6 tail acid and *bubbles* 7 tail flew, and bite naruto, 8 tail ink. Also will he have the 10 tails attack as we'll like tenpenchi



no those were the Jinchuiriki abilities exclusively.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Just ignore it. Just as I ignored Gai some how beating the crap out of the Juubi Jinchuuriki.



if  Madara fully  recovers,  his fight  with  gai ill be as gokd as filler.  then  again,  the past  100 chapters  were mostly  filler lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto and Sasuke actually have more variety than Madara so honestly I don't mind them using variations of the same jutsu. What do people expect? Now they have all these different options to potentially use to power up their arsenal.
> 
> I mean if Madara has less variation in his attacks than Naruto and Sasuke.....that says a lot.



Correction: Juubi jin Madara has little variation. So far, that is. I doubt that he can do less than Obito did with RS powers.

On another note, where is Sasuke? Kishimoto seemed to imply that he's like on the other side of the planet, but it was Madara that put him down so he should be nearby.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Correction: Juubi jin Madara has little variation. So far, that is. I doubt that he can do less than Obito did with RS powers.
> 
> On another note, where is Sasuke? Kishimoto seemed to imply that he's like on the other side of the planet, but it was Madara that put him down so he should be nearby.



We do not know how far sasuke was madara did fly to where he was and Gaara used to his sand to fly there to and needed Sakura to keep naruto alive along the way as if it was far.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 12, 2014)

Goodness Madz looks so much better with his own hairstyle, so much less like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like the previous form.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Gabe said:


> The 2 tail uses fire, own tail sand, 3 tails had the coral attacks, 4 tail lava attacks, 5 tail steam, 6 tail acid and bubbles 7 tail flew, and bite naruto, 8 tail ink. Also will he have the 10 tails attack as we'll like tenpenchi



Naruto flying via wings popping out of his right hand?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Iruel said:


> Goodness Madz looks so much better with his own hairstyle, so much less like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like the previous form.



It still isn't as good as his former majestic black hair, but this will do.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto flying via wings popping out of his right hand?



Yeah in circles like birds who injured one wind. not really though if the powers only come from the hand then yes. I was expecting him to be able to use them on his body like he could with kurama when he used the cloak. But RS may have just made the had his focal point to use the power. Wonder how that will work with sasuke. If he has to use the left hand to use the Justus what the point of new eyes.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Yeah in circles like birds who injured one wind. not really though if the powers only come from the hand then yes. I was expecting him to be able to use them on his body like he could with kurama when he used the cloak. But RS may have just made the had his focal point to use the power. Wonder how that will work with sasuke. If he has to use the left hand to use the Justus what the point of new eyes.



Not necessarily just his hand, after all he's always used this hand for Rasengan.
So we'll just have to wait and see, though /Naruto having wings would be weird to see.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> Spoiler pics:
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



Wow. 

That Yang seal sure is handy. Still I miss the red sage pigmentation around his eyes. But at the same time this is too OP even for my likings. I'll enjoy it while it last, have a feeling this could be temporary to defeat Madara.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes he is. AGAIN.
> 
> I mean it's amusing seeing this, but the guy is the fucking Juubi Jinchuuriki. He shouldn't be constantly getting his ass handed to him like this. Obito gave off more of a were fucked vibe than Madara has since he became the Juubi Jinchuuriki and that's sad.



I think a good part of that had to do with how he became the Juubi Jinchuuriki when all odds were against him, so yeah.



-Azula- said:


> i think the rasenshuriken+yoton is going to explode into a huge ball of lava, like how rasenshuriken+enton exploded into a huge ball of amaterasu flames
> 
> intentions



True.



Gabe said:


> I was wondering what that was the thing protecting narutos hand from the rod. Kinda looks like madaras hand after he absorbed hashis sage mode



I saw it too. I think it is Madara seeing with his Rin'negan the Senjutsu that surrounds Naruto, and any Sage user, when he's using Sage Mode. Like we saw it back in the Pain arc. Either that or his Kyuubi shroud has become invisible due to it being mixed with Senjutsu, which isn't able to be seen...



PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto one-upping rinbo is idiotic.
> 
> The jutsu that one-shot 9 bijuu at once can suddenly be stopped by a human with a small fraction of each bijuu's power? How are we supposed to take that seriously if it happens?



You are forgetting that he recieved the chakra of six of them in previous chapters. Afterwards Obito got the ones belonging to Shukaku and Gyuuki and finally Yin Kurama as a whole.

And after seeing Obito reviving the Juubi, becoming it's Jinchuuriki by  making it up with the Hachibi's tentacle and KinGin plus then pulling out the Shinju, which is still standing, it isn't that farfetched that this small fraction as you say won't be an x-factor.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

"Indra, also known as Śakra in the Vedas, is the leader of the Devas or gods and the lord of Svargaloka or heaven in the Hindu religion. He is the god of rain and thunderstorms.

 He wields a lightning thunderbolt known as vajra (...)"



I like the sound of that. There's a chance that lightning techniques will return to Sasuke's fighting style. 

I swear, ever since Sasuke got the MS it's been like he only knows two fucking jutsus. Susano and Amaterasu.

That's even less variation than Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That's even less variation than Naruto.



Loving the irony.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wow.
> 
> That Yang seal sure is handy. Still I miss the red sage pigmentation around his eyes. But at the same time this is too OP even for my likings. I'll enjoy it while it last, have a feeling this could be temporary to defeat Madara.
> 
> ...



I have have to agree about it being most likely temporary.It's just too insane to have all these powers and elements in one body.Perhaps Naruto will revive the jin? and give them back the bijuus?or make new ones after the war?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Loving the irony.



Yes, I realized the moment I said it...


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Correction: Juubi jin Madara has little variation. So far, that is. I doubt that he can do less than Obito did with RS powers.
> 
> On another note, where is Sasuke? Kishimoto seemed to imply that he's like on the other side of the planet, but it was Madara that put him down so he should be nearby.



Madara  was flying  to get to where he is right  now. 


i doubt sasukes hawk can go mach 3 lol


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Wonder if sasuke will try and remove the rods from tobis body. That Kage is to awesome to be pinned in the floor. Maybe or or will just undo edo Jutsu on him and Hashirama then have them the way they currently are.


----------



## navy (Apr 12, 2014)

After Madara's pathetic performance against Guy and the new powerups  Kishi needs to kill Madara off so Naruto can fight Sasuke.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

I doubt Naruto is losing the Bijuu he has inside of him right now. It doesn't exactly seem to interfere with their independent existence, as they're still sealed inside of Madara. I think this is just the level Naruto and Sasuke are at, peerless. That's kind of why weakening them would be pointless; if you think about things they were on a completely different level to begin with, anyway.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

navy said:


> After Madara's pathetic performance against Guy and the new powerups  Kishi needs to kill Madara off so Naruto can fight Sasuke.



he needs to get his other eye, that's all that he needs, though its obvious now that Naruto and sasuke together will defeat him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe now Naruto can finally do that small-sized Bijuu Rasengan that he was training earlier in KCM with Bee inside the Bijuu chamber? I'd love to see that specially since the process of doing the Bijuudama looks cool. Better yet to see it if he now does it and holds it in his hand.



vered said:


> I have have to agree about it being most likely temporary.It's just too insane to have all these powers and elements in one body.Perhaps Naruto will revive the jin? and give them back the bijuus?or make new ones after the war?



I have no idea really. But like Itachi said, all the jutsus in the Narutoverse have a weakeness or draw so this Yang seal might have a time limit or something like that so that it isn't spammed around.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Kishi loves making parallels wonder that after this having naruto and sasuke represent asura and Indra he will make then eventually represent RS and his brother. If madara gets more powerful maybe by taking the fruit somehow. It took RS and his brother to beat the shinju in the last. Weird to have him expect asura and Indra beat him now. Unless asura and Indra were superior to RS and his brother before the shinju being sealed in them.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 12, 2014)

FLYING NINJAS, FLYING NINJAS EVERYWHERE


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh i think we all forgot to mention about Naruto's ability to use FRS with one hand,one hand!!!
I think that beings all past arguments to an end here.
His SM is confirmed to be one with no signs on the eyes so i wonder how he does that.perhaps the bijuus take in natural energy?or the yang seal on his hand?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

People saying Madara has no variety in his arsenal? Wow.  Since his debut he's used all kinds of crap. Just because he isn't doing much now because we haven't even seen him really fight yet, you can't ignore everything else he's done. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You are forgetting that he recieved the chakra of six of them in previous chapters. Afterwards Obito got the ones belonging to Shukaku and Gyuuki and finally Yin Kurama as a whole.
> 
> And after seeing Obito reviving the Juubi, becoming it's Jinchuuriki by  making it up with the Hachibi's tentacle and KinGin plus then pulling out the Shinju, which is still standing, it isn't that farfetched that this small fraction as you say won't be an x-factor.



I am not forgetting anything. I said he has a small portion of each one's chakra.

He has half of the kyuubi, and a tiny bit of everyone else's.


----------



## navy (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> he needs to get his other eye, that's all that he needs, though its obvious now that Naruto and sasuke together will defeat him.



The other eye to do what? Spam Juubi balls?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

navy said:


> The other eye to do what? Spam Juubi balls?



Maybe he can become closer to RS mom with the other eye. They may evolve to the juubis eye now if he gains both eyes with the senjutsu and all the bijuu.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I'm going to go with Shukaku's zettai bogyo.  It makes perfect sense, and it would be cool to see Naruto use it rather than Gaara.



I wouldn't doubt it. That would be pretty nice if he used that. 





vered said:


> perhaps he will use the Yang power to trump Rinbo, since Rinbo is a power unlike any other.
> i expect sasuke to have an equally insane powers like the ability to use all MS jutsus?with Yin power as well.



I really think Sasuke will be able to use all MS jutsu and beyond that I expect them to be even more insane once he uses them. There is really no limit to what he might be able to do. 





vered said:


> his added elements should be:
> Water, fire, lightning?, earth and of course wind. and Yang.
> With the bijuus Naruto possess 5 elements that can be combined and Yang power.
> He could be able to create the Yin balls though it will probably be Yang light balls.
> ...



Naruto's strength is ridiculous and he hasn't even transformed yet. I'm loving this, the possibilities are endless. I wonder how strong he'll be once he transforms. 





Klue said:


> We know, it can't be helped.


Yep Rimbo will either be knocked out of the way, avoided, easily tanked or whatever. 

The fact Kishi is letting it be shown during the first pages of a Naruto power hype chapter says enough. Everything Madara launches to Naruto this chapter will be used to show Naruto's strength. 

Dayum. 





Luiz said:


> Correction: Juubi jin Madara has little variation. So far, that is. I doubt that he can do less than Obito did with RS powers.
> 
> On another note, where is Sasuke? Kishimoto seemed to imply that he's like on the other side of the planet, but it was Madara that put him down so he should be nearby.



He's not going to have as much variation as Naruto and Sasuke that's for sure.

Sasuke will likely appear at the very end of the chapter or the beginning of the next chapter after Naruto shows off this entire one. Sasuke's strength will be insane as well. I think we'll finally see Sasuke's Katons and Raitons be around the same level of usage here. He needs a whole chapter as well to stunt. 



Gunners said:


> I doubt Naruto is losing the Bijuu he has inside of him right now. It doesn't exactly seem to interfere with their independent existence, as they're still sealed inside of Madara. I think this is just the level Naruto and Sasuke are at, peerless. That's kind of why weakening them would be pointless; if you think about things they were on a completely different level to begin with, anyway.



Yeah Naruto will keep this power himself when it is all said and done. Once Madara is defeated, the Bijuu inside of Madara can potentially run free if need be considering Kishi's apparently letting the power Naruto have right now be legit. 

Even if the other Bijuu go free, Kurama will return to Naruto in the end though. 

When Naruto is battling Sasuke, I can easily see Naruto losing the battle until his original Kurama returns. He'll say something like "the others can leave but we're a team Naruto" and then reunite with him giving Naruto a brand new level with that Kurama fusing with the other Bijuu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

navy said:


> The other eye to do what? Spam Juubi balls?



To use his full power. 

He even uses Limbo on the third page.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 12, 2014)

I really doubt that the other Rinnegan will make all that much of a different! It shouldn't anyway, but we will see.
I think madara should be defeated in the next volume at most!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe now Naruto can finally do that small-sized Bijuu Rasengan that he was training earlier in KCM with Bee inside the Bijuu chamber? I'd love to see that specially since the process of doing the Bijuudama looks cool. Better yet to see it if he now does it and holds it in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea really. But like Itachi said, all the jutsus in the Narutoverse have a weakeness or draw so this Yang seal might have a time limit or something like that so that it isn't spammed around.



Yin Kurama as a whole.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe now Naruto can finally do that small-sized Bijuu Rasengan that he was training earlier in KCM with Bee inside the Bijuu chamber? I'd love to see that specially since the process of doing the Bijuudama looks cool. Better yet to see it if he now does it and holds it in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea really. But like Itachi said, all the jutsus in the Narutoverse have a weakeness or draw so this Yang seal might have a time limit or something like that so that it isn't spammed around.



Naruto already did the hand held bijuudama thing.  He just needed bijuu mode.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Overpowered people everywhere.


----------



## navy (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> To use his full power.
> 
> He even uses Limbo on the third page.



Been there done that. Kishi has dragged this on long enough. Get Naruto vs Sasuke started and let's end this shit.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Oh i think we all forgot to mention about Naruto's ability to use FRS with one hand,one hand!!!
> I think that beings all past arguments to an end here.
> His SM is confirmed to be one with no signs on the eyes so i wonder how he does that.perhaps the bijuus take in natural energy?or the yang seal on his hand?



Didn't even think about that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am not forgetting anything. I said he has a small portion of each one's chakra.
> 
> He has half of the kyuubi, and a tiny bit of everyone else's.



So much splitting. And the most ridiculous part is that even a tiny portion generates clones of the bijuu themselves.

That's just... 

I wonder if they'll become whole again after all is said and done. I mean the bijuu individually.

Hopefully the two Kuramas will also become a single massive Kyuubi like back in the old days.


----------



## auem (Apr 12, 2014)

people,with this many power ups,what do you think about long awaited 'that jutsu'..?
what could Jiraiya have taught Naruto that can trump this level of shit..?
are we to assume Kishi simply forgot or bijudama was the jutsu Minato intended Naruto to master..?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

auem said:


> people,with this many power ups,what do you think about long awaited 'that jutsu'..?
> what could Jiraiya have taught Naruto that can trump this level of shit..?
> are we to assume Kishi simply forgot or bijudama was the jutsu Minato intended Naruto to master..?



People are still talking about ''That Jutsu''? Didn't realise it was 2006.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

auem said:


> people,with this many power ups,what do you think about long awaited 'that jutsu'..?
> what could Jiraiya have taught Naruto that can trump this level of shit..?
> are we to assume Kishi simply forgot or bijudama was the jutsu Minato intended Naruto to master..?



We already saw it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

auem said:


> people,with this many power ups,what do you think about long awaited 'that jutsu'..?
> what could Jiraiya have taught Naruto that can trump this level of shit..?
> are we to assume Kishi simply forgot or bijudama was the jutsu Minato intended Naruto to master..?



I think that was either the chakra transfer or the seal he used on kurama


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

auem said:


> people,with this many power ups,what do you think about long awaited 'that jutsu'..?
> what could Jiraiya have taught Naruto that can trump this level of shit..?
> are we to assume Kishi simply forgot or bijudama was the jutsu Minato intended Naruto to master..?



He used that jutsu against Orochimaru. Let's just accept the fact that Jiraiya was referring to Naruto's Kyuubi transformations.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

You kind of know that Sasuke is going to be there with the verbal ether. The pride he has in the Uchiha clan, you done know that he's going to belittle Madara's decision to modify his body and go ahead with the ET plan.


----------



## auem (Apr 12, 2014)

navy said:


> The other eye to do what? Spam Juubi balls?



if we consider the theory that there are ten paths of Rinnegan and Rinbo is also a path power,then there should be 2 more power left...maybe be Madara can utilise those once he get both eyes....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

New Folder said:


> I really doubt that the other Rinnegan will make all that much of a different! It shouldn't anyway, but we will see.
> I think madara should be defeated in the next volume at most!



Yeah he isn't surviving the next volume, well I mean the fight with him is definitely ending the next volume. We have around 5 chapters left of this one. I'm guessing it'll be mostly Naruto and Sasuke showing their skills off then switching to Madara powering up somehow and then the volume ends with Naruto and Sasuke transforming into their super modes. 

The Rinnegan will help Madara but he isn't going to gain some "super god level strength" that can topple Naruto and Sasuke. Naruto is doing this without even transforming into his strongest mode and Sasuke hasn't even arrived yet, Sasuke is also just as strong. By the time Sasuke arrives and they both transform, that'll be enough to put Madara down. 

Their strength comes directly from Rikudou. They're the truth.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2014)

This will be fun in a future Storm installment and/or a sequel to the J-Stars game.



vered said:


> Oh i think we all forgot to mention about Naruto's ability to use FRS with one hand,one hand!!!
> I think that beings all past arguments to an end here.
> His SM is confirmed to be one with no signs on the eyes so i wonder how he does that.perhaps the bijuus take in natural energy?or the yang seal on his hand?



If by any chance he has a Kyuubi shroud that is not visible due to it being mixed with Senjutsu plus that Yang seal doing it's work then maybe what he used there were chakra limbs but they are invisible. The member Wrath has had this type of theory for a while IIRC.



PikaCheeka said:


> I am not forgetting anything. I said he has a small portion of each one's chakra.
> 
> He has half of the kyuubi, and a tiny bit of everyone else's.



Well I wouldn't say a tiny bit considering he was in direct contact with six Bijuus before. My point was that we've seen already what small portions are capable of doing, as Obito first said. Therefore this hold grounds on what we have seen in the past.



Gunners said:


> Obito first said.





Ghost14 said:


> Naruto already did the hand held bijuudama thing.  He just needed bijuu mode.



True, but now he could do it without Bijuu Mode from what it looks like. It could also be stronger. Plus both time he's missed. 

Third time's the charm might be on it's way.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This will be fun in a future Storm installment and/or a sequel to the J-Stars game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



possible, but even in SM he always needed to use extra hands to do FRS however this time there are no extra hands or extra chakra limbs around since he is in his base without bijuu mode. There is a chance it's nature energy itself that is his "extra hand" so to speak.And of course the Yang power of Hagoromo from his "sun seal"since he is using this from the Yang powered hand.
We'll see later on.


----------



## Darkmanure (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> So much splitting. And the most ridiculous part is that even a tiny portion generates clones of the bijuu themselves.
> 
> That's just...
> 
> ...



Yeah, Naruto needs to save his old buddy. The other half of Kurama. Funny how he is the damsel in distress.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder if Naruto's mecha will take on characteristics of all of the Bijuu, like a megazord.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well I wouldn't say a tiny bit considering he was in direct contact with six Bijuus before. My point was that we've seen already what small portions are capable of doing, as Obito first said. Therefore this hold grounds on what we have seen in the past.



Madara one-shot 8 mostly-powered bijuu and then half a bijuu that was also a jinn with rinbo. I say tiny bit, you say small portion. It's ridiculous to think that whatever Naruto got outweighs the real bijuu. 

But it seems like pretty much everything magically becomes ultra-haxxed once Naruto gets it. The kyuubi is fodder on its own but half of it inside Naruto can heal the entire world somehow. So I guess yea, this is perfectly valid.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 12, 2014)

yawns.

another rasengan.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I think I have figured out what's going to go on for most of the chapter.  Hagoromo said that the prophacy says that the blond haired boy will call out the names of the bijuu and play with them. So far Naruto called out the name of Son Goku to have him lend him chakra.

So to start.

Naruto calls the name of the most/all of individual bijuu and counters/attacks Madara. 

They fight on more or less equal standing.

At the end Naruto calls out the name of Kurama, and uses the chakra of all the bijuu simultaneously.

The chapter ends with Naruto's new Rikudou Bijuu mode.  

Madara will probably get his rinnegan back next chapter and push Naruto back.  Only to have Sasuke show up to match Doujutsu with Doujutsu.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara one-shot 8 mostly-powered bijuu and then half a bijuu that was also a jinn with rinbo. I say tiny bit, you say small portion. It's ridiculous to think that whatever Naruto got outweighs the real bijuu.
> 
> But it seems like pretty much everything magically becomes ultra-haxxed once Naruto gets it. The kyuubi is fodder on its own but half of it inside Naruto can heal the entire world somehow. So I guess yea, this is perfectly valid.



Well, with regards to Madara, you should remember that he has to actually subjugate the Bijuu, unlike Naruto, who has the Bijuu cooperation. 

In addition to that, there is the Ashura bit of business, and the fact that he is a better Sage. It's also probable that Naruto has a better body than Madara, who is still primarily an Uchiha.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

My god naruto jumping out the gate with new feats and OP attacks...and this is just the beginning.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Well, with regards to Madara, you should remember that he has to actually subjugate the Bijuu, unlike Naruto, who has the Bijuu cooperation.
> 
> In addition to that, there is the Ashura bit of business, and the fact that he is a better Sage. It's also probable that Naruto has a better body than Madara, who is still primarily an Uchiha.



You're making an awful big jump to say that Naruto is a better sage. Madara was stated recently to have the powers of the RS because he was able to combine _both_ Indra and Ashura chakra. 

As far as we know, Naruto only has Ashura chakra. If we had some revelation where Naruto was the reincarnation of the sage himself, you'd have your argument. As it is? No. He's the "reincarnation" of one of the sons, just like Sasuke is.

He's "better" in that he's a good guy like the sage was (), so he is more like him as a character, but power-wise? Illogical.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You're making an awful big jump to say that Naruto is a better sage. Madara was stated recently to have the powers of the RS because he was able to combine _both_ Indra and Ashura chakra.
> 
> As far as we know, Naruto only has Ashura chakra. If we had some revelation where Naruto was the reincarnation of the sage himself, you'd have your argument. As it is? No. He's the "reincarnation" of one of the sons, just like Sasuke is.
> 
> He's "better" in that he's a good guy like the sage was (), so he is more like him as a character, but power-wise? Illogical.



I meant Sennin Mode, when I said Sage.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

the new rasengan looks like a gaint pizza lol


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You're making an awful big jump to say that Naruto is a better sage. Madara was stated recently to have the powers of the RS because he was able to combine _both_ Indra and Ashura chakra.
> 
> As far as we know, Naruto only has Ashura chakra. If we had some revelation where Naruto was the reincarnation of the sage himself, you'd have your argument. As it is? No. He's the "reincarnation" of one of the sons, just like Sasuke is.
> 
> He's "better" in that he's a good guy like the sage was (), so he is more like him as a character, but power-wise? Illogical.



Madara is a makeshift sage, he became that strong unnaturally as opposed to Nardo who received power from Rikudou himself. Madara reminds me of Kabuto a bit, he's a mess, some kind of ninja Frankenstein monster.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 12, 2014)

Kaguya's power is getting more and more unfathomable, it looks like Madara isn't even close to her offspring's level even with the Juubi, or even the further diluted strength of the third generation


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 12, 2014)

....so Gai's death is still ruined.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 12, 2014)

^Well it makes Naruto and Sasuke beating Madara not as ridiculous if he is not on the same tier as Kaguya.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 12, 2014)

Well...That's _one_ way to add more Nature based techs to Naruto's arsenal 

But I do hope to see a touch more variety.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Iruel said:


> ^Well it makes Naruto and Sasuke beating Madara not as ridiculous if he is not on the same tier as Kaguya.



At this point pre jubbi Hagoromo seems like he would rape him, all Madara is a wannabe.


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2014)

Wait, I thought yonton was a god damn kekei Genkei, how can Naruto use it now?

   Much suprise!


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> 4th tail gave naruto his chakra.
> 
> now, how can naruto  think of that and mix that chakra into FRS on the fly when he never trained for it..... idk


 Bijuu's chakra now gives you access to Kekei Genkei? 

Thats just nuts


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> and that is where the problem begins. it is  a jutsu that is rasengan which means naruto cant do it :33



He could if he wanted to but Naruto has an obsession with rasengans


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

I will like to just say.....I FUCKING TOLD KNEW IT.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> At this point pre jubbi Hagoromo seems like he would rape him, all Madara is a wannabe.



Pre-juubi RS needed help against the juubi, so no. Geez are people really still fapping over that guy as if he soloed the juubi?


----------



## Shattering (Apr 12, 2014)

I like what we have already but I have to say it doesn't make any sense...

Madara has everything Naruto has plus talent, Indra's chakra, more Bijuu/Juubi chakra and one Rinnegan, he shouldn't be pushed back this early even if we take in consideration he is not 100% yet, I know he will turn the fight around but again too much non sense and plot induced stupidity to make the good guys look good, we got enought with Gai to write a book about how retarded Madara was, let's hope it doesn't go the same way with the main characters.

And what's up with Preta Path????? Madara used it as an edo, and Obito didn't use it a single time sooo assuming Rinnegan Paths are attached to one of the Rinnegans there are two options:
- Obito is retarded because his Rinnegan had Preta Path and never used it.
- Madara PIS is increasing with time and soon he will be so confuse he will attack himself like a Pokemon


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He could if he wanted to but Naruto has an obsession with rasengans




this is something that plagues this manga for the past 600 chapters.  a rasengan that is lava based, sand based, or wind based is still a rasengan. 

it is not about if he wanted to or not. at this point, it is about if he can or not.  

we used to make fun of the movies with it ending with a rasengan variant but that is as close to the manga as it gets.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 12, 2014)

What's the name of the chapter btw?


----------



## Jad (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh man, Kishmoto is finally getting serious. Naruto finally manning up, no chit-chat, just instant trying to kill. He didn't even let the dude get up properly. And Naruto's power is instant OP, Mega Sized Rasenshuriken with Lava? Can't be touched by the _Truth Seeking_ material? Shit man, then you have Sasuke whose probably gonna combine Ameterasu and Shinra Tensei with some Gloopy shit.

Get ready for two-handed Rasen-Shuriken Bijuu Bombs

What's the bet Naruto will make Shadow clones, and each one is possessed by a Bijuu's chakra? So each one gets to do that Bijuu's abilities and combinations...


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pre-juubi RS needed help against the juubi, so no. Geez are people really still fapping over that guy as if he soloed the juubi?



You seem to forget that was a prime Jubbi.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> this is something that plagues this manga for the past 600 chapters.  a rasengan that is lava based, sand based, or wind based is still a rasengan.
> 
> it is not about if he wanted to or not. at this point, it is about if he can or not.
> 
> *we used to make fun of the movies with it ending with a rasengan variant but that is as close to the manga as it gets.*



Seven-colored Rasegan incoming.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I like what we have already but I have to say it doesn't make any sense...
> 
> Madara has everything Naruto has plus talent, Indra's chakra, more Bijuu/Juubi chakra and one Rinnegan, he shouldn't be pushed back this early even if we take in consideration he is not 100% yet, I know he will turn the fight around but again too much non sense and plot induced stupidity to make the good guys look good, we got enought with Gai to write a book about how retarded Madara was, let's hope it doesn't go the same way with the main characters.
> 
> ...



i said it before and i will say it again, madara is going the obito path.

he is super strong. now, he is super stupid. 

this is why i love how oro was defeated by itachi or sasuke. he was just too weak  to win against these two even at his 100% itachi whipped his ass. 

however, obito and madara are too strong but  now, they are too stupid.

and that inturn makes this battle look even less serious than it already is.

if kishi wanted to be serious about naruto's power up then let him counter madara's perta path......... not ignore it


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

I honestly want Orchimaru for final villain let him eat the fruit! Muwhaha!


----------



## Jad (Apr 12, 2014)

I honestly don't care if Gai survives, his my favorite (alongside Rock Lee), and if I get a chance to he him fight again [help the alliance in this case] _cool beans..._


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I honestly want Orchimaru for final villain let him eat the fruit! Muwhaha!



I can almost see this happening 

Wouldn't be against it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You seem to forget that was a prime Jubbi.



Madara one-shot 8.5 bijuu at once, two of them being jinnchuuriki (which supposedly makes them more powerful, which should make up for the other .5 bijuu). Yes, the juubi as one entity might be stronger than the 9 bijuu combined, but it's not going to be so much stronger that one-shotting all of the latter at once is inferior to assisting someone wage an actual battle with the former. Whatever makes you feel better, though.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Orchimaru is the snake aka devil of the manga,  I don't want Sasuke to be the final villain, I want Sasuke and Naruto to go back to what they we're in part one.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara one-shot 8.5 bijuu at once, two of them being jinnchuuriki (which supposedly makes them more powerful, which should make up for the other .5 bijuu). Yes, the juubi as one entity might be stronger than the 9 bijuu combined, but it's not going to be so much stronger that one-shotting all of the latter at once is inferior to assisting someone wage an actual battle with the former. Whatever makes you feel better, though.



We're going have to agree to disagree because I don't want this to ruin the thread,  all I'm goona say is I specialize in knowing my shit when it comes to power levels due to being in the obd.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I honestly want Orchimaru for final villain let him eat the fruit! Muwhaha!



no, i don't want him to be overpowered. i would rather see him manipulate sasuke again 

again, i would rather see him defeated as a weak villain than an overpowered stupid villain like madara, or obito. 

oro's strong point for me was how he controlled others and they willingly followed him. not because of how strong he is.


----------



## m1cojakle (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I honestly want Orchimaru for final villain let him eat the fruit! Muwhaha!



This would be perfect.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, i don't want him to be overpowered. i would rather see him manipulate sasuke again
> 
> again, i would rather see him defeated as a weak villain than an overpowered stupid villain like madara, or obito.
> 
> oro's strong point for me was how he controlled others and they willingly followed him. not because of how strong he is.



But what if he's smart still? ! Sasuke and Naruto are forced to surpass even Hagoromo.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> But what if he's smart still? ! Sasuke and Naruto are forced to surpass even Hagoromo.



no. oro will have to be defeated by a rasengan. therefore, he will be stupid.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I like what we have already but I have to say it doesn't make any sense...
> 
> Madara has everything Naruto has plus talent, Indra's chakra, more Bijuu/Juubi chakra and one Rinnegan, he shouldn't be pushed back this early even if we take in consideration he is not 100% yet, I know he will turn the fight around but again too much non sense and plot induced stupidity to make the good guys look good, we got enought with Gai to write a book about how retarded Madara was, let's hope it doesn't go the same way with the main characters.
> 
> ...



LOL, that's so true. 

Preta Path's ability is conveniently forgotten.

Just like Obito using nothing but kunais and katon against Kakashi.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> LOL, that's so true.
> 
> Preta Path's ability is conveniently forgotten.
> 
> Just like Obito using nothing but kunais and katon against Kakashi.



it just makes naruto and soon sasuke look laughable


----------



## RBL (Apr 12, 2014)

Jad said:


> Oh man, Kishmoto is finally getting serious. Naruto finally manning up, no chit-chat, just instant trying to kill. He didn't even let the dude get up properly. And Naruto's power is instant OP, Mega Sized Rasenshuriken with Lava? Can't be touched by the _Truth Seeking_ material? Shit man, then you have Sasuke whose probably gonna combine Ameterasu and Shinra Tensei with some Gloopy shit.
> 
> Get ready for two-handed Rasen-Shuriken Bijuu Bombs
> 
> What's the bet Naruto will make Shadow clones, and each one is possessed by a Bijuu's chakra? So each one gets to do that Bijuu's abilities and combinations...



do you honestly care about naruto and sasuke's power up?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope Sasuke won't just get a bigger Susano and Amaterasu variants.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> no. oro will have to be defeated by a rasengan. therefore, he will be stupid.



Just because he possiblly gets beat by a good rasengan tactic, that doesn't make him dumb.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

Doesn't he have to be stationary to use preta path? If so, I can't understand why he wouldn't want to use it. The attack would take a while for him to absorb, which would result in him getting clobbered.

You also need to look at things from Madara's point of view. Absorbing Naruto's attacks at this stage should be a last resort. He doesn't know what Naruto is capable, so attempting to absorb a technique, that could very well break the rules so to speak, could be suicidal.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I hope Sasuke won't just get a bigger Susano and Amaterasu variants.



sasuke when he got MS: ameterasu.

sasuke when he used his MS in the samurai arc: ameterasu and susano'o.

sasuke when he got EMS: ameterasu sword and new susano'o.

sasuke when he decided to help konoha: ametarasu and susano'o........ on a snake 

sasuke when he and naruto cooperated: ameterasu and rasengan combo.

sasuke when he and narutp cooperated again: kyuubi and susano'o combo.

sasuke with his new powerup: hmmmmmmmmmm i wonder what he will get? 

since it is going to be  a varient of ameterasu justl ike naruto is, the best  we can hope for is for sasuke ti mix it with kirin.......... if he even remembers that jutsu


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

@ Gunners 

What do you mean "very well" break the rules? Most of what Naruto does breaks the rules, so I'm not sure why this is even speculative.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Just because he possiblly gets beat by *a good rasengan tactic*, that doesn't make him dumb.



forgetting to use your perta path that can absorb said rasengan isn't being beaten by a good tactic


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I like what we have already but I have to say it doesn't make any sense...
> 
> Madara has everything Naruto has plus talent, Indra's chakra, more Bijuu/Juubi chakra and one Rinnegan, he shouldn't be pushed back this early even if we take in consideration he is not 100% yet, I know he will turn the fight around but again too much non sense and plot induced stupidity to make the good guys look good, we got enought with Gai to write a book about how retarded Madara was, let's hope it doesn't go the same way with the main characters



Naruto received a power up directly from Rikudou on top of having the 9 Bijuu chakra inside of him. That in itself can even anything out. Madara on the other hand is still trying to reach Rikudou's powers and he only has 1 Rinnegan. We've also seen how hard work and raw power can compete with talent. Gai proved this. Rikudou's power up is the biggest thing here. 

Makes perfect sense.

Anyway, I'm not surprised at what is happening to Madara. It should be pretty obvious the guy is going to be used as a Combo Video for Naruto and Sasuke. He's there to make them show off. He's also not going to be stomping Naruto and Sasuke for the entire battle, even if he gets the advantage again, everyone hoping he is going to put them in a horrible position like how it was before Naruto and Sasuke were revived are going to lose their shit. 

We've gotten past the eye of the storm for the darkest part of the Madara battle. Now they just have to sail through.


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 12, 2014)

Why is everyone talking about preta path absorbing it? this is a senpou aka sage art. This shit can't be absorbed.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, Naruto-kun... pek  It was worth the wait.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> Why is everyone talking about preta path absorbing it? this is a senpou aka sage art. This shit can't be absorbed.



yes it can be absorbed. madara already managed to control hashi's SM easily so he isn't like nagato who can be turned to stone. also, it was already established that juubi jin is basically an SM user himself.


----------



## Madara103084 (Apr 12, 2014)

Senjutsu cannot be absorb if you haven't mastered it. And naruto already counter preta path in the pain arc when it absorbed his natural energy.


----------



## Usoland (Apr 12, 2014)

At this point i'm not sure how Madara can eat the fruit.When Sasuke is there it'll only be cat and mouse chase.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> Why is everyone talking about preta path absorbing it? this is a senpou aka sage art. This shit can't be absorbed.



It can't absorb pure natural energy, but sage techs yep it can.

Most of Preta Path's feats were shown against senjutsu actually.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Preta Path's ability is conveniently forgotten.



Madara is using Rinbo(?) to match Naruto's Lava rasenshuriken,we know Rinbo is Madara's one of the fastest attack.so that Rasenshuriken is probably too fast to absorbed.also it looks like Naruto is using another tech in the last panel of 3rd page.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ Gunners
> 
> What do you mean "very well" break the rules? Most of what Naruto does breaks the rules, so I'm not sure why this is even speculative.



Well. What I mean is the previous chapter Naruto surprised Madara by physically kicking his black ball towards him. It's not something he should have been able to do, which is why I could understand Madara wanting to avoid it; if he wrongfully assumed it was like any other jutsu, and tried to absorb it, he would get fucked up.


----------



## Deynard (Apr 12, 2014)

Could someone translate chapter title from this spoiler? It's written on first page.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

Madara103084 said:


> Senjutsu cannot be absorb if you haven't mastered it. And naruto already counter preta path in the pain arc when it absorbed his natural energy.



Yeah that was because Preta Path couldnt handle it. It fully absorbed Naruto Senjutsu chakra. When Naruto started absorbing natural energy the pein body got overloaded. I once theorized that Madara's downfall would be absorbing Senjutsu attacks. If he absorbs too much it could spell trouble. Madara' absorbing THAT much Senjutsu chakra might prove difficult to control.



tkpirate said:


> Madara is using Rinbo(?) to match Naruto's Lava rasenshuriken,we know Rinbo is Madara's one of the fastest attack.so that Rasenshuriken is probably too fast to absorbed.also it looks like Naruto is using another tech in the last panel of 3rd page.



Too fast? Doubt it. Its most likely has too much Senjutsu chakra to absorb. Remember what he stated to hashirama that what he got from him he was able to control. Madara probably worried he will get overloaded.


----------



## handsock (Apr 12, 2014)

*Naruto can fight with unlimited Sage Energy [Spoilers regarding the new page release]*

I have a feeling that the upgrade that Hagaromero gave him the ability to absorb nature chakra even when staying in motion. Not to mention the ability to use any bijuu technique/chakra at his disposal based on the recent spoilers and combine it with Nature chakra & his own Rasengan w/o any first time bad links (like him and Kurama only being able to use Bijuu mode for 5 minutes the first time). Meaning he can use Ninshuu. He can connect with anyone now. ANYONE. Including Nature.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I hope Sasuke won't just get a bigger Susano and Amaterasu variants.



Creation of All Things I suspect. Like izangai without the drawbacks.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Madara is using Rinbo(?) to match Naruto's Lava rasenshuriken,we know Rinbo is Madara's one of the fastest attack.*so that Rasenshuriken is probably too fast to absorbed*.also it looks like Naruto is using another tech in the last panel of 3rd page.



there is no not from madara that FRS is faster than his obsorb  ability and we saw madara use it in the past on an FRS seemlessly. idk what speed has to do with anything when starts obsorbing stuff which means he forgot about it.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

What in the world is up with people posting spoilers in the Library smh. should keep it in the telegrams and in the prediction thread until Chapter release.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

can't wait for naruto to actually try and use Kawazu Kumite with his new SM form.
He should be able to control more natural energy(his regular SM FRS-lava addition- looks now like Cho odama FRS in size) and as a result his natural energy punches should be more lethal.
I think madara can't use preta without his other eye.


----------



## Deynard (Apr 12, 2014)

If only someone could translate title of chapter it will be really nice :<


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> I think madara can't use preta without his other eye.



that would make as much sense as madara using susano'o with no eyes


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> there is no not from madara that FRS is faster than his obsorb  ability and we saw madara use it in the past on an FRS seemlessly. idk what speed has to do with anything when starts obsorbing stuff which means he forgot about it.



what makes you think that Rasenshuriken now has the same speed as earlier when clearly Naruto's speed has increased as he is able to keep up with Juubi jin? Also we don't know whether madara can use Preta path with a single eye.......only time will tell!!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2014)

Morning spoiler! 



*Spoiler*: __ 





Lava rasengan?


----------



## Jad (Apr 12, 2014)

So anyone think this might be a temporary power-up for Naruto? Because I can't see all the Bijuu's wanting to live inside of Naruto. How lame of an outcome what that be? Although, the full release of Naruto's potential, being the incarnate of Ashura, will stay with him.

Man, this is some Avatar: Last Air Bender type shit we are dealing with


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> You are a retard......what makes you think that Rasenshuriken now has the same speed as earlier when clearly Naruto's speed has increased as he is able to keep up with Juubi jin? Also we don't know whether madara can use Preta path with a single eye.......*only time will tell!! *



that excuse again, eh?  



Mariko said:


> Morning spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my exact same reaction


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Jad said:


> So anyone think this might be a temporary power-up for Naruto? Because I can't see all the Bijuu's wanting to live inside of Naruto. How lame of an outcome what that be? Although, the full release of Naruto's potential, being the incarnate of Ashura, will stay with him.
> 
> Man, this is some Avatar: Last Air Bender type shit we are dealing with



Nah they'll stay with Naruto. 

The Bijuus inside of Madara's Jyuubi however, they will be the ones set free. This way the Bijuus can leave while Naruto can keep the power. Naruto's original Kurama though, while let free, will return to Naruto later on to give him his final power up.


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Only three pages in and Naruto's already going ham. It's always nice to see fools jumping the gun. Never fails.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 12, 2014)

Nothing on Sasuke next chapter?


----------



## rac585 (Apr 12, 2014)

holy fuckballs dat rasenshuriken. 

is it being mixed with like molten rock or bijuu bomb or something? or just plain rocks, because maddy is uchiha after all.



Narutaru said:


> Only three pages in and Naruto's already going ham. It's always nice to see fools jumping the gun. Never fails.


 sigh. inb4 he gets knocked back as sasuke arrives only for him to call naruto a scrub.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, I expected Madara to get owned, but I certainly didn't think Naruto would be this overwhelming. What we see reinforces my believe that Madara will have to reabsorb the Shinju because it contains a majority of the Juubi jinchuuriki's power. And honestly that's the only way Madara can compete with Naruto and Sasuke because just getting the other Rinnegan won't be enough.



PikaCheeka said:


> Yep. Looks like he can now create rasengans based on the specialties of each bijuu.
> 
> Now we have nine new rasengans to add to his repertoire. Thrilling.



Only eight I think. Kurama doesn't have any particular element as far as we know. Perhaps as some kind of balance to being the strongest. But he can now probably also combine the bijuudama with fuuton and create a bijuushuriken.

Hmm, never been more glad to have been wrong. I certainly didn't think this was possible, but it makes sense since it reinforces Hagoromo's conviction that cooperation makes you stronger than unity. Naruto cooperating with nine different bijuu making him stronger than him being the host to one tentailed bijuu.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> can't wait for naruto to actually try and use Kawazu Kumite with his new SM form.
> He should be able to control more natural energy(his regular SM FRS-lava addition- looks now like Cho odama FRS in size) and as a result his natural energy punches should be more lethal.
> I think madara can't use preta without his other eye.



Isn't he already using Frog Kata when his punch gets blocked by Madara? There seems to be some sort of energy surrounding his fist in the third panel of the second page. 



Jad said:


> So anyone think this might be a temporary power-up for Naruto? Because I can't see all the Bijuu's wanting to live inside of Naruto. How lame of an outcome what that be? Although, the full release of Naruto's potential, being the incarnate of Ashura, will stay with him.
> 
> Man, this is some Avatar: Last Air Bender type shit we are dealing with



I think he'll keep each chakra piece from each bijuu. The "real" bijuus will be freed at the end though. Idk if he's going to keep Kurama's Yin half or just a part of his chakra like for the other 8.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> You are a retard......what makes you think that Rasenshuriken now has the same speed as earlier when clearly Naruto's speed has increased as he is able to keep up with Juubi jin? Also we don't know whether madara can use Preta path with a single eye.......only time will tell!!



So......Naruto can throw Shuriken faster as well? Just because Naruto is faster doesnt mean his throwing speed is lol.  Also Obito was still zipping past them. There was no real keeping up with that.

Also. There is a limit to how much Senjutsu chakra can be absorbed. Preta Path was absorbing Naruto's Sage Chakra just fine. But When Naruto started absorbing Natural energy to overload him thats where the problem is. Their is probably too much Senjutsu chakra in that attack to be Absorbed. Also if Sasuke is here this chapter. Then Im just going to assume that Team Snawk is off-panel preparring for war then again. They probably ran into Spiral Zetsu.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

Xusasu Basasu said:


> Isn't he already using Frog Kata when his punch gets blocked by Madara? There seems to be some sort of energy surrounding his fist in the third panel of the second page.



I think that's just a chakra cloak he manifested just around his hand instead of around his entire body. That may be a smart decision considering Madara can absorb chakra with the Preta Path and chakra cloaks seem to be particularly vulnerable to such an ability. Merely surrounding his fist makes it more difficult for Madara to absorb it while maximizing the damage Naruto can deal with his attack.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 12, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Wow, I expected Madara to get owned, but I certainly didn't think Naruto would be this overwhelming. W*hat we see reinforces my believe that Madara will have to reabsorb the Shinju because it contains a majority of the Juubi jinchuuriki's power.* And honestly that's the only way Madara can compete with Naruto and Sasuke because just getting the other Rinnegan won't be enough.



oh yeah man, for sure. i believe this 100%.

madara's definitely going to reset his powerlevel back to 100% and stronger than before. typical kishi writing. in fact it just happened with both naruto and sasuke.

hopefully this should be the last time that happens though. maybe once more for a naruto/sasuke showdown but i'm not seeing that happening anymore.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 12, 2014)

It's me, or Naruto is really disproportionate in the first panel?


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 12, 2014)

Rac said:


> hopefully this should be the last time that happens though. maybe once more for a naruto/sasuke showdown but i'm not seeing that happening anymore.



It's happening, I'm 100% sure of it.

Actually, if it doesn't happen, it means the manga ends with Madara's defeat, which should be pretty soon, in ten, maybe twenty chapters. I strongly doubt it.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> there is no not from madara that FRS is faster than his obsorb  ability and we saw madara use it in the past on an FRS seemlessly. idk what speed has to do with anything when starts obsorbing stuff which means he forgot about it.



yes Madara absorbed a FRS from SM Naruto.but current Naruto is much faster,so obviously his attacks will be faster too.also that Lava Rasenshuriken probably has too much chakra,so it probably will take little time to absorb it completely,it's possible that Madara may get hit by another attack while absorbing the Rasenshuriken.so i think destroying it with Rinbo is the right idea.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 12, 2014)

@FearTear i see it. tiny head and/or massive arms/legs. 



Xusasu Basasu said:


> It's happening, I'm 100% sure of it.
> 
> Actually, if it doesn't happen, it means the manga ends with Madara's defeat, which should be pretty soon, in ten, maybe twenty chapters. I strongly doubt it.



honestly i hope you are right.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 12, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> So......Naruto can throw Shuriken faster as well? Just because Naruto is faster doesnt mean his throwing speed is lol.  Also Obito was still zipping past them. There was no real keeping up with that.
> 
> Also. There is a limit to how much Senjutsu chakra can be absorbed. Preta Path was absorbing Naruto's Sage Chakra just fine. But When Naruto started absorbing Natural energy to overload him thats where the problem is. Their is probably too much Senjutsu chakra in that attack to be Absorbed. Also if Sasuke is here this chapter. Then Im just going to assume that Team Snawk is off-panel preparring for war then again. They probably ran into Spiral Zetsu.



Rasenshuriken's speed comes from the power with which it is thrown.....the same power that allowed Naruto to toss Rhino high into the sky.....it is not some beam.....so,the stronger he gets faster his rasenshuriken becomes........if u remember correctly he sent a giant rasenshuriken from the shinjuu top which is hundreds of kilometres tall in just seconds towards Madara.....and its speed was found to be higher....


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2014)

FearTear said:


> It's me, or Naruto is really disproportionate in the first panel?



I noticed it too! 

Instead of the black eyeliner he got frog's legs... 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Frog-Naruto...


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

OP should just rewrite his post because this theory can be made without any spoilers of 673. 

On topic: Either he can absorb natural energy while moving or Naruto's chakra pool has grown so large when he combines it with natural energy it's enough for far more than five minutes worth of sage mode. As of now I'd say the second is more probable.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

posted the title translation by Takl.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 12, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I noticed it too!
> 
> Instead of the black eyeliner he got frog's legs...
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Frog-Naruto...



Seems that way since his left leg is closer to the panel than his right......if u look closely he is standing a bit diagonally...


----------



## rac585 (Apr 12, 2014)

is it weird that i'm still excited when he does any form of a 1 handed rasengan.


----------



## Hayn (Apr 12, 2014)

hurr de durr Madara is immune to ninjutsu.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 12, 2014)

Rac said:


> is it weird that i'm still excited when he does any form of a 1 handed rasengan.



No....Even I m surprised. Earlier he needed two clones to perform a rasenshuriken and now he is even adding lava release into it without forming any clone......the air around him seems different.....ttebayo!! 



Hayn said:


> hurr de durr Madara is immune to ninjutsu.



But he is doing senjutsu......


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> No....Even I m surprised. Earlier he needed two clones to perform a rasenshuriken and now he is even adding lava release into it without forming any clone......the air around him seems different.....ttebayo!!



I think Son Goku is adding the lava. Naruto doesn't have to split his concentration on both wind and lava. Son Goku does the lava bit while Naruto does the wind.


----------



## Hayn (Apr 12, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> But he is doing senjutsu......



What's stopping him from absorbing it, exactly?


----------



## rac585 (Apr 12, 2014)

so technically instead of 3 clones he has 9 bijuu helping him form his jutsu now?


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Rac said:


> is it weird that i'm still excited when he does any form of a 1 handed rasengan.



He actually does a Sage FRS with one hand.That's a first and quite amazing.
I wonder if either the bijuus or the Yang powered hand has anything to do with it.
The size is of a cho odama rasengan even though its just a Sage FRS.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

Hayn said:


> What's stopping him from absorbing it, exactly?



We can only guess. It could be a case of PIS or Kishi could say that Naruto's chakra can't be absorbed now that he has Rikudou's blessing aka PNJ or there could be more than a bogus reason to it. Some quality about lava which makes it impossible to absorb perhaps or a limitation on how quickly Madara can absorb a certain amount of chakra and Naruto's attack exceeding that limit


----------



## Hayn (Apr 12, 2014)

Is anything stopping Kurama from absorbing natural energy and giving it to Naruto?


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 12, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I think Son Goku is adding the lava. Naruto doesn't have to split his concentration on both wind and lava. Son Goku does the lava bit while Naruto does the wind.



Plausible......but still he is doing one handed rasenshuriken!!


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

Rac said:


> so technically instead of 3 clones he has 9 bijuu helping him form his jutsu now?



I would say so.



Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> Plausible......but still he is doing one handed rasenshuriken!!



ANd he's looking cool as he does.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 12, 2014)

Hayn said:


> What's stopping him from absorbing it, exactly?



What if it is too fast.....OR too big to absorb quickly....OR preta path may not be possible to perform with single eye? We have already seen that he is able to keep up with a Madara so his speed has increased as well........OR may be PIS.....well Madara is going to counter it with Ringo which seems to be his fastest attack!!


----------



## Mateush (Apr 12, 2014)

3 pages, wow. Maybe we can expect early release?


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

> Maddy:!?
> -Sen(=sage)po ･Yo(=molten/smelting)ton Rasenshiriken!!!-
> Maddy: !!* ho.. holy crap!!
> *-Rinbo!!!-
> Naruto: Hup!!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yes Madara absorbed a FRS from SM Naruto.but current Naruto is much faster,so obviously his attacks will be faster too.also *that Lava Rasenshuriken probably has too much chakra*,so it probably will take little time to absorb it completely,it's possible that Madara may get hit by another attack while absorbing the Rasenshuriken.so i think destroying it with Rinbo is the right idea.



madara could handle all 9 bijuus in him, in addition to hashirama's and his own chakra. i am not sure how does that lava attack has more chakra than h can handle?.

it is plausible but very unlikely considering what madara can do in the past.

i think kishi avoided the use of absorption all together so naruto would land a hit on madara.


----------



## IshidaQuincy (Apr 12, 2014)

Hayn said:


> Is anything stopping Kurama from absorbing natural energy and giving it to Naruto?



I really don't think so... I mean it was the obvious solution for his SM time limit as soon as he tried and failed to use the Amphibian Technique.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

In the "Senpo futtun rasen shuriken" it's the first time a rasengan incorporates more than 1 element.
Futton+the body of the rasengan is made out of Yoton which is Fire and ground.
So its a rasengan made out of 3 elements.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 12, 2014)

It only tells about Madara really need power-up. Another Rinnegan might not be enough considering Sasuke eventually will join the fight. 

So he has to get Kaguya's eye and I think he already has it, because he said "nurturing a eye".


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder when this will happen:


Naruto: "Now you shall have a taste of my true power."

Son Goku: "Earth"
Matatabi: "Fire"
Isobu: "Water"
Shukaku: "Wind"
Kurama: "Heart"

Naruto: By your powers combined I am....

Gyuuki: "Now hold on there for a second why am I not part of this?"
Saiken: "Cause Ink is kind of useless, but more importantly why am I not water? Isobu has those corals and compared to those my acid is much more like water."
Isobu: "I like water"
Naruto: "Hey guys, you're kind of ruining my moment here.
Choumei: "I want to be wind."
Goku: "And my power is lava, that's fire and earth not just earth."
Matatabi: "Don't be greedy you already have one element you don't need another."
Goku: "I'm just sayin'"
Naruto: "Hey guys, remember how we're in a fight for the future of the entire world, can't we do this later?"
Choumei: "But I want to be wind."
Shukaku: "Shut up Choumei, I'm the only one who has used the actual element he's supposed to use on panel. You're the only girl among us so why don't you take heart? Cause Kurama is the worst fit of all of us for that."
Kurama: "I'm it because I'm the strongest and I'm going to beat the ass of anyone who wants to take it from me."
Naruto: "Ok guys, how about you do janken?"

Ten minutes later.

Choumei: "Earth"
Kurama: "Fire"
Shukaku: "Water -seriously water?"
Isobu: "But I was water"
Shukaku "Shut up idiot, you shouldn't have lost in janken."
Gyuuki: "Wind" 
Goku: "Heart"

Naruto: "By your powers combined I am..."
Madara: "Now this is just messed up"
Naruto: "Oh shut up it's not as if your powers made any sense either. I am  Captain Planet. Now eat my Rasenmoon."


----------



## Jad (Apr 12, 2014)

It's funny how Naruto uses a mega sized _Wind/Lava Style Rasenshuriken_ in the vicinity of a guy literally made out of ash. Oh well, maybe that's just it. Gai is not made out of ash anymore and is getting back his real body [instead of what people were saying, about his life just being prolonged for a few minutes longer to say his farewells]


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol, ok i can't Lie, Naruto is going to be seriously unstoppable, not only does he has all access to the Bijuu, he's incorporating them into his moveset nicely


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 12, 2014)

Yay a new rasengan


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Lol, ok i can't Lie, Naruto is going to be seriously unstoppable, not only does he has all access to the Bijuu, he's incorporating them into his moveset nicely



Yea, going by the title he is going to show up all the bijuus powers as a representaiton of all the bijuus cooperation with him.


----------



## calimike (Apr 12, 2014)

We feel like second round from Pain vs Naruto for RS Madara vs KSM Naruto


----------



## Mateush (Apr 12, 2014)

Jad said:


> It's funny how Naruto uses a mega sized _Wind/Lava Style Rasenshuriken_ in the vicinity of a guy literally made out of ash. Oh well, maybe that's just it. Gai is not made out of ash anymore and is getting back his real body [instead of what people were saying, about his life just being prolonged for a few minutes longer to say his farewells]



Thats right. He's not coal anymore. He's recovering very rapidly.


----------



## Jad (Apr 12, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Thats right. He's not coal anymore. He's recovering very rapidly.



Mmmm....Hopefully he gets 100% soon, so I can see him fight more, perhaps against Spiral Zetsu 

[Obviously his part against Madara is done]


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

calimike said:


> We feel like second round from Pain vs Naruto for RS Madara vs KSM Naruto



Naruto is going to surpass the showing he had against pain in the chapter where he threw the rhino.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol Maddy is maddy


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 12, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Thats right. He's not coal anymore. He's recovering very rapidly.



Yup look at the colour of his skin....it has lightened....also it seems like Naruto sealed the progression of the eighth gate!! 



Jad said:


> Mmmm....Hopefully he gets 100% soon, so I can see him fight more, perhaps against Spiral Zetsu
> 
> [Obviously his part against Madara is done]



LOL that will be epic....Maito Gai round 2 .....but I think he will not be fighting anymore!!


----------



## calimike (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto is going to surpass the showing he had against pain in the chapter where he threw the rhino.



Will RS Madara summon animal? Does he have any animal?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2014)

Well he didn't die in the end so it's all good.


----------



## WT (Apr 12, 2014)

OMG ... I'm literally awe. Haven't been this hyped in a LONG time...

This, this! is what a Juubi Jinchurri should be ... spamming a flurry of elemental jutsu's rather than bland biju dama's...

Naruto is a friggin BOSS


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2014)

Funny thing is that everyone seems to forget Sasuke also got a power up.
Wonder what kinds of power it will be


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 12, 2014)

Madara actually says "holy crap!"?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto is going to surpass the showing he had against pain in the chapter where he threw the rhino.



That was truly badass! 

Please kishi give us some epic panels like those past ones!!!


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> Funny thing is that everyone seems to forget Sasuke also got a power up.
> Wonder what kinds of power it will be



Whaever sasuke gets will be amazing.
Naruto has as of now all the bijuus powers and elements+perfect SM+bijuu mode of unknown proportion+Yang power of Hagoromo to breath life into objects.
He is what the Juubi jin was supposed to be in the first plce.
Sasuke will get all the MS powers perhaps aside of Rinnegan and a new Susanoo in my opinion+Yin power of Hagoromo.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 12, 2014)

i think Sasuke will definitely have new eyes imo, i hope he finally gets a mobile Susano armor


----------



## Hayn (Apr 12, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> What if it is too fast.....OR too big to absorb quickly....OR preta path may not be possible to perform with single eye? We have already seen that he is able to keep up with a Madara so his speed has increased as well........OR may be PIS.....well Madara is going to counter it with Ringo which seems to be his fastest attack!!



So i guess he isn't immune to ninjutsu. Pain absorbed sage chakra before, but now Madara has the ability to balance it. Madara is not immune to ninjutsu.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey i just noticed Naruto had some weird chakra around his fist that he punched Madara with, i wonder if that was a bijuu power as well


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto will have to show off the skills of all the tailed beast skills, including elements, in this new SM/KCM-like form. He's just stunting on Madara right now and his strength is insane. This entire chapter will likely be Naruto showing off each skill and proving his strength. Cooperation of course. You have to realize he's doing this to the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki alone. Madara is running away. 

We'll see Sasuke in the next chapter likely using every MS skill, new eyes, maybe a Susanoo Armored Mode (which I've been expecting since he gained Itachi's eyes tbh) and more. Probably Amatarasu and Kirin Dragons together. He's just as strong as Naruto. 

And then after they show off a bit and Madara powers up? 

They transform into their super modes. 

Then shit gets real.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto will have to show off the skills of all the tailed beast skills, including elements, in this new SM/KCM-like form. He's just stunting on Madara right now and his strength is insane. This entire chapter will likely be Naruto showing off each skill and proving his strength. Cooperation of course.
> 
> We'll see Sasuke in the next chapter likely using every MS skill, new eyes, maybe a Susanoo Armored Mode (which I've been expecting since he gained Itachi's eyes tbh) and more. Probably Amatarasu and Kirin Dragons together.
> 
> ...



That's what the title hints at,Showing all the bijuus uinque powers as part of the bijuus cooperation with Naruto.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto will have to show off the skills of all the tailed beast skills, including elements, in this new SM/KCM-like form. He's just stunting on Madara right now and his strength is insane. This entire chapter will likely be Naruto showing off each skill and proving his strength. Cooperation of course. You have to realize he's doing this to the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki alone. Madara is running away.
> 
> We'll see Sasuke in the next chapter likely using every MS skill, new eyes, maybe a Susanoo Armored Mode (which I've been expecting since he gained Itachi's eyes tbh) and more. Probably Amatarasu and Kirin Dragons together. He's just as strong as Naruto.
> 
> ...



I like how Nardo has a shit eating grin when he creates that lava rasenshuriken. He seems to have fun beating up Maddy.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> i think Sasuke will definitely have new eyes imo, i hope he finally gets a mobile Susano armor



come to think of it, sasuke hasn't used susano'o that much or am i imagining it?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2014)

Sasuke likely getting new Sasunoo but No Rinnegan. 

Right now Naruto is the hero of the story is has yet to show his full power. I think Sasuke will test his powers on Spiral Zetsu.

Naruto has 9 of the Bijuu's he should be still stronger than Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> Funny thing is that everyone seems to forget Sasuke also got a power up.
> Wonder what kinds of power it will be



if naruto got a new rasengan, why do you think sasuke won't get another upgarde at best?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto will have to show off the skills of all the tailed beast skills, including elements, in this new SM/KCM-like form. He's just stunting on Madara right now and his strength is insane. This entire chapter will likely be Naruto showing off each skill and proving his strength. Cooperation of course. You have to realize he's doing this to the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki alone. Madara is running away.
> 
> We'll see Sasuke in the next chapter likely using every MS skill, new eyes, *maybe a Susanoo Armored Mode* (which I've been expecting since he gained Itachi's eyes tbh) and more. Probably Amatarasu and Kirin Dragons together. He's just as strong as Naruto.
> 
> ...



You mean a human sized one? It would be awesome!


----------



## rac585 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> Funny thing is that everyone seems to forget Sasuke also got a power up.
> Wonder what kinds of power it will be



hopefully something awesome but i don't see it topping lava rasenshuriken.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

cooperation is important guyz *fights alone* 

kishi


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> cooperation is important guyz *fights alone*
> 
> kishi



cooperation with bijuu *through *naruto. 

cooperation with his own human friends comrades? nah, that would mean others would use jutsu and not just naruto ck

it is like susano'o kyubi combo with sasuke. sasuke was the armor and the sword but who was the wielder? 

it is a common trope in shounen but this is just lazy


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm glad it's this much shit. I have exams now.



Addy said:


> cooperation with bijuu *through *naruto.



What cooperation? Naruto has been demanding chakra from Kurama since he became aware of it. He's not cooperating, he's asking 'please' before he uses it. Which is a step up since Nardo has no manners, I'll give you that.



> cooperation with his own human friends comrades? nah, that would mean others would use jutsu and not just naruto ck



Naruto is a weak hero, he can't stand as a hero amongst the many, so Kishi has to make the focus all in him for the heroics to work.



> it is like susano'o kyubi combo with sasuke. sasuke was the armor and the sword but who was the wielder?



He's gonna cooperate with Sasuke, whatever that means. At least that.

I want to see Kakashi, Sakura, Gai and Lee, Gaara, hell TenTen. What the fuck are they doing there?



> it is a common trope in shounen but this is just lazy



Shhh It's amazing storytelling.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

In my opinion the'rs a chance that Naruto will create 7 new jins or revive the new ones and give them the other 8 bijuus, with Bee being alive and well, since i don't see how Naruto can manage to live with 8 different personalities, occupying his body for the rest of his life.He will want to share the power like Hashirama and Hagoromo way of thinking.
He will get the full kyubii, but i just don't see Kishi giving him all the bijuus as a permanent power-up.I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> What cooperation? Naruto has been demanding chakra from Kurama since he became aware of it. He's not cooperating, he's asking 'please' before he uses it. Which is a step up since Nardo has no manners, I'll give you that.



and that is what cooperation means to kishi. 



> Naruto is a weak hero, he can't stand as a hero amongst the many, so Kishi has to make the focus all in him for him to work.


which is sad to be honest. 600 chapters and none of naruto's upgrades involve a new jutsu he can use in base aside from rasengan, and shadow clones.



> He's gonna cooperate with Sasuke, whatever that means. At least that.


i want to say that sasuke will hold madar adown with the jutsu hashi gave but that defeats the purpose of sasuke getting a new powerup.



> I want to see Kakashi, Sakura, Gai and Lee, Gaara, hell TenTen. What the fuck are they doing there?


remember when we thought oro might betray sasuke with the help of juugo when he was helpless?

there, i jsut answered your question.



> Shhh It's amazing storytelling.


i like how most of the naruto fandom is like "1 chapter of awesome is worth 20 chapters of shit"


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> What cooperation? Naruto has been demanding chakra from Kurama since he became aware of it. He's not cooperating, he's asking 'please' before he uses it. Which is a step up since Nardo has no manners, I'll give you that.



Yeah Naruto is a bit needy. But he is the stronger of the relationship so it usually makes sense that he is recieving their chakra instead of the other way around. And he has shown that he has no problem allowing Kurama to take charge if the situation requires it. So cooperation is a fitting description




> I want to see Kakashi, Sakura, Gai and Lee, Gaara, hell TenTen. What the fuck are they doing there?



What manga have you been reading? We saw plenty of the other Konoha teens, obviously not as much as Naruto, but then he's the main character and they aren't. We saw combos from the teens against the Juubibunshins, Obito was defeated by Naruto powering up the teens to drive those Rasengans through his defense, Kakashi and Gai have done plenty against Obito and Madara. So this argument has zero basis in actual fact.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 12, 2014)

naruto must know/sense sasuke coming.

interesting though that he decides to fight where he is without any of the others getting clear of the blast radius. cause that thing looks monstrous and should probably spray lava every where??


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion the'rs a chance that Naruto will create 7 new jins or revive the new ones and give them the other 8 bijuus, with Bee being alive and well, since *i don't see how Naruto can manage to live with 8 different personalities, occupying his body for the rest of his life*.He will want to share the power like Hashirama and Hagoromo way of thinking.
> He will get the full kyubii, but i just don't see Kishi giving him all the bijuus as a permanent power-up.I could be mistaken though.



Naruto will be the kage of his own inner village!


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion the'rs a chance that Naruto will create 7 new jins or revive the new ones and give them the other 8 bijuus, with Bee being alive and well, since i don't see how Naruto can manage to live with 8 different personalities, occupying his body for the rest of his life.He will want to share the power like Hashirama and Hagoromo way of thinking.
> He will get the full kyubii, but i just don't see Kishi giving him all the bijuus as a permanent power-up.I could be mistaken though.



I can totally see kakashi getting gobi/han jin.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 12, 2014)

Nardo wouldn't be alive without the help from other people like Sakura, Gaara or Obito. They've done their part. Last time we saw Sakura tho she was so scared of Madara she forgot to breathe. Not really Nardo's fault he's the only one strong enough to face Maddy until Sauce arrives.


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion the'rs a chance that Naruto will create 7 new jins or revive the new ones and give them the other 8 bijuus, with Bee being alive and well, since i don't see how Naruto can manage to live with 8 different personalities, occupying his body for the rest of his life.He will want to share the power like Hashirama and Hagoromo way of thinking.
> He will get the full kyubii, but i just don't see Kishi giving him all the bijuus as a permanent power-up.I could be mistaken though.



he will free the bijuus in madara, but keep the ones in him


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> That's what the title hints at,Showing all the bijuus uinque powers as part of the bijuus cooperation with Naruto.



Yep. 

We're about to see one of those "grand amazing Naruto's the truth" chapters again which always delivery. I'm very excited to see how he incorporates the other Bijuu powers into his arsenal. 





Xusasu Basasu said:


> I like how Nardo has a shit eating grin when he creates that lava rasenshuriken. He seems to have fun beating up Maddy.



As he should considering Madara just exists to be used as a punching bag it seems. He's an annoying character. You take away his strength and most of his fanbase disappears. 





Mariko said:


> You mean a human sized one? It would be awesome!



Yeah a human sized Susanoo. I think Sasuke will pull one out. His powers are going to be insane. I won't be surprised to see Sasuke combined Raiton/Amaterasu together into swords or even pure dragon forms. People think Naruto is overpowered, just wait until Sasuke steps up. He's going to be great too. 

Madara needs fucking help. 

He's going to need some Rikudou stuff, Gai's luck and Tsunade's winning lotto stub to survive these two.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> madara could handle all 9 bijuus in him, in addition to hashirama's and his own chakra. i am not sure how does that lava attack has more chakra than h can handle?.
> 
> it is plausible but very unlikely considering what madara can do in the past.
> 
> i think kishi avoided the use of absorption all together so naruto would land a hit on madara.



it's not about how much chakra he can handle.we have seen that preta path takes little time to absorb attacks.i think it's possible that Madara may get hit by another while absorbing an attack.though there are a lot of CIS/PIS going on with Madara.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion the'rs a chance that Naruto will create 7 new jins or revive the new ones and give them the other 8 bijuus, with Bee being alive and well, since i don't see how Naruto can manage to live with 8 different personalities, occupying his body for the rest of his life.He will want to share the power like Hashirama and Hagoromo way of thinking.
> He will get the full kyubii, but i just don't see Kishi giving him all the bijuus as a permanent power-up.I could be mistaken though.



The tailed beasts should be free. They're not tools, they're sentient entities. Of course, I don't expect Kishi to write what he preaches. So, I agree, we'll see the tailed beasts "cooperating" with new hosts by the end.

Regarding Naruto having multiple personalities inside of him, maybe they'll conter Naruto's shitty personality and make him somewhat decent again. It's so bad he needs all 9, if not more. Let Kushina, Minato and the old man stay inside as well.



Addy said:


> remember when we thought oro might betray sasuke with the help of juugo when he was helpless?



Don't remind me of this. That was so good. Why is Orochimaru even back. /dead



> i like how most of the naruto fandom is like "1 chapter of awesome is worth 20 chapters of shit"



It was foreshadowed!



bearzerger said:


> Yeah Naruto is a bit needy. But he is the stronger of the relationship so it usually makes sense that he is recieving their chakra instead of the other way around. And he has shown that he has no problem allowing Kurama to take charge if the situation requires it. So cooperation is a fitting description



It's not.



> What manga have you been reading?



One that stated the lack of cooperation had fueled a war for generations.



> We saw plenty of the other Konoha teens, obviously not as much as Naruto, but then he's the main character and they aren't. We saw combos from the teens against the Juubibunshins, Obito was defeated by Naruto powering up the teens to drive those Rasengans through his defense, Kakashi and Gai have done plenty against Obito and Madara.



They achieved nothing that Naruto wouldn't have been able on his own.  Very few of the rookie fans liked that rasengan chapter precisely because of how cheap and weak it was to prove the point. Gai "died" for no reason and he wasn't even allowed to die a honourable death for what he believed. Hard work mattered not in the end, it was destiny that saved his arse in the end (Naruto coming out with his foreshadowed power and halting his death).



Addy said:


> that shouldn't happen in a the hands of a good writer because if you think about it, if the end of this battle is naruto vs madara then what is the point of the characters you mentioned even being around in the same place as these two?



This. Why does Indra not cooperating with people is such a big deal? Obviously, Ashura isn't doing anything of the sort either?

"Cooperate" is a new definition by Kishi.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion the'rs a chance that Naruto will create 7 new jins or revive the new ones and give them the other 8 bijuus, with Bee being alive and well, since i don't see how Naruto can manage to live with 8 different personalities, occupying his body for the rest of his life.He will want to share the power like Hashirama and Hagoromo way of thinking.
> He will get the full kyubii, but i just don't see Kishi giving him all the bijuus as a permanent power-up.I could be mistaken though.



I say he'll keep the Bijuu chakra he has currently. The Bijuu used for Madara's Jyuubi will be free while Naruto's original Kurama will reunite. I'd say the whole reason Naruto received pieces of the chakra isn't for him to free the Bijuu but more so the fact he can have the power while also freeing them in the future. This way he'll forever be able to use the powers of the 9 Bijuu for himself and still have the Bijuu free as they're supposed to be. Otherwise, there would be no reason for Naruto to be able to do this currently, Kishi would have written a way out of it. 

Kurama is different though. He, unlike the others, will reunite with Naruto giving him his final power up. Probably during the battle with Sasuke.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

Cooperation with animals >>> cooperation between humans. The rookies can go home now.

There will not be other jins, the bijuus only have a relationship with Naruto


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

The rookies, Kakashi, Gai. All of them can go home. All of them. Nardo will save the day alone.

Well, the series is called Nardo. It has been foreshadowed.


----------



## Jad (Apr 12, 2014)

So, wander what it means to have Part of Ashura's and the Bijuu's chakra running through Gai now 

Pretty good 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably nothing.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 12, 2014)

People expect the rookies to be relevant now when they were ignored throughout Part 2?


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

The war arc in large part is to redeem the bijuus and integrate them into the shinobi community


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

eurytus said:


> The war arc in large part is to redeem the bijuus and integrate them into the shinobi community



i would agree if we barely saw the bijuus. especially that they have been used as obito and madara's weapons.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> People expect the rookies to be relevant now when they were ignored throughout Part 2?



Of course I don't expect them to be relevant. I'm pointing out Kishi doesn't write what he preaches. Do you understand what I wrote for the umptieth of time, or must your missing the point continue?


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I say he'll keep the Bijuu chakra he has currently. The Bijuu used for Madara's Jyuubi will be free while Naruto's original Kurama will reunite. I'd say the whole reason Naruto received pieces of the chakra isn't for him to free the Bijuu but more so the fact he can have the power while also freeing them in the future. This way he'll forever be able to use the powers of the 9 Bijuu for himself and still have the Bijuu free as they're supposed to be. Otherwise, there would be no reason for Naruto to be able to do this currently, Kishi would have written a way out of it.
> 
> Kurama is different though. He, unlike the others, will reunite with Naruto giving him his final power up. Probably during the battle with Sasuke.



I perosnally don't think he's going to free them. The prophecy states of a blue eyed boy who will call out the name of the tailed beasts and play with them. I don't see how he's going to do that when they're free(even if you don't take the prophecy literally), also the RS tells the bijuu's that they'll be reunited once again albeit with different names and a new form. How is that supposed to happen if they're left loose?


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> People expect the rookies to be relevant now when they were ignored throughout Part 2?



i agree but it is relevant to the cooperation crap going on right now


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Considering Naruto can use the powers of the 9 Bijuu and also considering Madara has the Jyuubi, it should be pretty obvious that the Bijuu that Madara has will be truly let free in the end. This way they're free and Naruto can still do his Bijuu stuff. 

As for this whole cooperation thing, Naruto and the 9 Bijuu inside of him, that is cooperation. If anyone misunderstands that then shit, obviously they've missed when Kishi's hit us over the head with the "2 Man Team" analogy for a human working with a Bijuu. Bijuus aren't tools, they're partners. Naruto is using the 9 Bijuus as partners here. Shit is too common, well it should be. 

And the rookies? People trying to have the Rookies do some sort of damage to Madara that aren't named Naruto and Sasuke? The fuck? 



Cymbalize said:


> I perosnally don't think he's going to free them. The prophecy states of a blue eyed boy who will call out the name of the tailed beasts and play with them. I don't see how he's going to do that when they're free(even if you don't take the prophecy literally), also the RS tells the bijuu's that they'll be reunited once again albeit with different names and a new form. How is that supposed to happen if they're left loose?



That's what will happen next (673) chapter. 

Naruto will call out the names of the Bijuus inside of him and "play with them" by using their skills. The prophecy relates to Naruto using the powers of the 9 Bijuu he holds. This way Naruto can still use the skills and the other Bijuu inside of the Jyuubi can be set free. Both options are available really. Chances are they'll reunite under Naruto when he transforms under a new name since he hasn't powered up yet.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 12, 2014)

early spoilers already? holy shit!



takL's translation makes it seem as if madara shitted himself.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The rookies, Kakashi, Gai. All of them can go home. All of them. Nardo will save the day alone.
> 
> Well, the series is called Nardo. It has been foreshadowed.



well,Gai and Kakashi has already contributed.and obviously the rookies are too weak to fight Madara.they are even weak to fight spiral zetsu,they're still alive because of edo third.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a feeling Sasuke will be showing up at the end of this chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto having a new jutsu will another element  

Fucking shit I'm going to make I told you so thread.
And spam more then 15 people VM with I told you so.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> i would agree if we barely saw the bijuus. especially that they have been used as obito and madara's weapons.



but if they're used by Naruto as weapons, then it's ok 

Kishi must be really bored of the rookies or something, he'd rather write the bijuus than the rookies.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 12, 2014)

wait did naruto use fuuton and yoton on the same jutsu?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> well,Gai and Kakashi has already contributed.and obviously the rookies are too weak to fight Madara.they are even weak to fight spiral zetsu,they're still alive because of edo third.



That's the point. Why should Indra relying on his own power instead of relying on others be chastised? Clearly, even the Ashura messiah does it. He's too powerful and they're too weak, so he relies on himself instead of relying on others. Kishi doesn't write what he preaches. At all.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Considering Naruto can use the powers of the 9 Bijuu and also considering Madara has the Jyuubi, it should be pretty obvious that the Bijuu that Madara has will be truly let free in the end. This way they're free and Naruto can still do his Bijuu stuff.
> 
> As for this whole cooperation thing, Naruto and the 9 Bijuu inside of him, that is cooperation. If anyone misunderstands that then shit, obviously they've missed when Kishi's hit us over the head with the "2 Man Team" analogy for a human working with a Bijuu. Bijuus aren't tools, they're partners. Naruto is using the 9 Bijuus as partners here. Shit is too common, well it should be.
> 
> And the rookies? People trying to have the Rookies do some sort of damage to Madara that aren't named Naruto and Sasuke? The fuck?



Welll...Naruto and Sasuke could simply lend the rookies some chakra shrouds and maybe small Susanoo coated armors letting them fight Madara while the 2 demi-gods go have some tea/ramen/whatever.

Of course even with that the rookies would fail but some of their fans would be happy...maybe?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

The problem here isn't the fans, because they should already be used for anyone but Naruto and maybe Sasuke not being relevant. The problem here is that Kishi is pandering to a message which he can't be consistent with.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> wait did naruto use fuuton and yoton on the same jutsu?



Yep. 

Naruto is that dude. 



Arles Celes said:


> Welll...Naruto and Sasuke could simply lend the rookies some chakra shrouds and maybe small Susanoo coated armors letting them fight Madara while the 2 demi-gods go have some tea/ramen/whatever.
> 
> Of course even with that the rookies would fail but some of their fans would be happy...maybe?



Yeah I guess that'll work. I mean why not, I mean, the Rookies are clearly the 2 main characters of this manga. Let alone the fact I could have sworn Naruto let the Rookies take part in Obito's defeat for the hell of it but ah well, let's forget about that.

That works out well. Maybe then the fans will be happy............maybe.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Welll...Naruto and Sasuke could simply lend the rookies some chakra shrouds and maybe small Susanoo coated armors letting them fight Madara while the 2 demi-gods go have some tea/ramen/whatever.
> 
> Of course even with that the rookies would fail but some of their fans would be happy...maybe?



Something has to change between the fight with Obito and the current one. Would be nice to see Naruto and Sasuke handle Madara without the Alliance getting in the way.

Too cheesy for me.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope Kishi show the effects of that lava Rasengan, otherwise it'll just be a palette swap.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> wait did naruto use fuuton and yoton on the same jutsu?



This week is going to be fucking crazy.
Prepare yourself.

No rinnegan but all the elements for Naruto. :rofl

Sand, Blue flames or Fire, Water. Lava, Acid, Flying stuff, Ink stuff, Hans vapor release or what shit he used.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> Naruto having a *new jutsu will another element *
> 
> Fucking shit I'm going to make I told you so thread.
> And spam more then 15 people VM with I told you so.


rasengan isn't a new jutsu 

we are still waiting for naruto to use a wind element jutsu and not........ a rasengan ck


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I guess that'll work. I mean why not, I mean, the Rookies are clearly the 2 main characters of this manga.



You continue ignoring the real issue and dismiss it with things that are completely irrelevant to the subject.

The problem isn't the fans expecting x or y nor is it calling it. The problem isn't that Naruto is the main character and as such should have more focus. Many expected it, many called it, many know Naruto is the main character.

_The problem is the manga doesn't practice what it preaches_.

It went on with some bulshit about cooperation over power, but what we have now is Naruto fighting this guy alone because he alone (maybe Sasuke as well) has the power to do it. Why was Indra chastised for relying on himself instead of believing in cooperation when Ashura is doing the exact same thing?

The problem is the manga doesn't practice what it preaches.

Go on, ignore it again. Tell me some shit about how much you "miss" (more like ignore) the point.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> wait did naruto use fuuton and yoton on the same jutsu?



Yea, a 3 elements Sage FRS.
That's insane, think of the damage.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the editors would push for some spirit bomb ending. The manga is ending, Kishi needs to do his nakama wank now.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Apr 12, 2014)

What kind of cooperation is there? So Naruto has some repetitive words with a shitty reckon Bijuu then "Yay! believe the CoP !" and turns to Jesus No.1 powerhouse. Is that how ppl called tight bond now? 

Rookies and Bijuus are both shit, but at least the former one has some more relevance to  Naruto than the horrible pokemons. Just admit our shitty hero fail to deliver what he split out from his mouth every time.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Something has to change between the fight with Obito and the current one. Would be nice to see Naruto and Sasuke handle Madara without the Alliance getting in the way.
> 
> Too cheesy for me.



How about new original abilities? Time control, ability to change the molecular structure of whatever Naruto touches, some sort of sealing jutsu that can be used in fight(like absorbing Madara's Susanoo/whatever giant construct through a spiral), creating new elements way stronger than even Jinton, etc?

The Lava FRS looks kinda cool though...

And yeah, the Alliance only works as cheerleaders and damsels/gentleman in distress.

Sucks for them.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, a 3 elements Sage FRS.
> That's insane, think of the damage.



Kishi's consistent here:

Naruto asking help to yonbi is not a coincidence. Remember how Kisame told Itachi how fighting this bijuu had been pretty dangerous since he mastered very well the elemental fusion:


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

to be fair, he's always relied on bijuu power since day one.....so yes he's always relied on others to get stronger, the others are just not human, that's all


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Dolohov27 said:


> I hope Kishi show the effects of that lava Rasengan, otherwise it'll just be a palette swap.



It's a cool palette swap no matter what he does.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> Naruto is that dude.
> 
> ...



We've yet to see Sakura attacking with a rasengan 

And...

Sakura: Sasuke -kun could you coat my rasengan with Amaterasu?

Sasuke:...Meh *throws a mountain-sized Amaterasu at her rasengan*

*Sakura dies*

Then Sasuke does the same to Hinata.

No more pairings wars...


----------



## WT (Apr 12, 2014)

Madara's facial expressions against various opponents:

Vs Obito:



Vs Gai



Vs Hashirama



Vs Naruto now



Just goes to show that he's taking Naruto seriously ... he's afraid and hence shows his anger a bit more...


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

White Tiger said:


> Madara's facial expressions against various opponents:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Of course he is a bit uneasy. He is still recovering.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> We've yet to see Sakura attacking with a rasengan
> 
> And...
> 
> ...



To be honest, the only thing Sakura is getting is hard dick and bubblegum. 

She ain't doing shit else in this war.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> That's the point. Why should Indra relying on his own power instead of relying on others be chastised? Clearly, even the Ashura messiah does it. He's too powerful and they're too weak, so he relies on himself instead of relying on others. Kishi doesn't write what he preaches. At all.



well,it's not important that all should be strong and be useful in the fights.they all have their own usefulness.example:-if Naruto becomes Hukage any day,Shikamaru will be very useful to him,because we know Naruto isn't a intelligent guy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You continue ignoring the real issue and dismiss it with things that are completely irrelevant to the subject.
> 
> The problem isn't the fans expecting x or y nor is it calling it. The problem isn't that Naruto is the main character and as such should have more focus. Many expected it, many called it, many know Naruto is the main character.
> 
> ...



Naruto is cooperating with the Tailed Beast. He even asked Son Goku for chakra to create his new Rasengan.

And we all know he will need Sasuke's power to defeat Madara. The two are clearly going to work together.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> well,it's not important that all should be strong and be useful in the fights.they all have their own usefulness.example:-if Naruto becomes Hukage any day,Shikamaru will be very useful to him,because we know Naruto isn't a intelligent guy.



it doesn't matter, this is an action manga, not a manga about administration skills. Cooperation should happen in major battles


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

now, i am wondering about the cliff hanger 

a rasengan? 

madara healed? 

sasuke arrives?

new form for naruto?


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> To be honest, the only thing Sakura is getting is hard dick and bubblegum.
> 
> She ain't doing shit else in this war.



So much for keeping up with the two. Back to looking at their backs from a distance.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 12, 2014)

White Tiger said:


> Something I don't get - they've managed to get a spoiler for one page, surely it must be quite easy to get other pages as well?


For the *umpteenth time. *These aren't leaked images. SJ put them out themselves like they've done for the* past three weeks.* It's a special promotion. You take a picture of the last page of each chapter in jump with your smartphone and Shueisha will text you back spoilers for the 18 manga currently being serialized in the magazine.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> now, i am wondering about the cliff hanger
> 
> a rasengan?
> 
> ...



Sakura dies?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> To be honest, the only thing Sakura is getting is hard dick and bubblegum.
> 
> She ain't doing shit else in this war.



Given Sakura's past record she may not even get the bubblegum.

And if fate is particularly cruel to her she may not get Naruto's or Sasuke's dick and just be screwed by the love letter fodder during an epilogue 5 years forward.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> now, i am wondering about the cliff hanger
> 
> a rasengan?
> 
> ...



Madara obtains his remaining eye, or Sasuke appears. Hoping for the latter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

*So basicaly possible Naruto jutsu.*

Sand ( Sand Rasengan or stuff ) cuz he has Shukaku
Blue flames or Fire ( Fire Rasengan or stuff ) cuz he has the two tails
Water ( Water Rasengan or stuff ) cuz he has the three tails
Lava ( Lava Rasengan that is confrimed and other stuff maybe ) cuz he has the fourth tails
Hans vapor release or what shit he used ( Vapor Rasengan or other stuff ) cuz he has the fifth tails
Acid ( Acid Rasengan or other stuff ) cuz he has the six tails
Flying stuff ( ability to fly like Onoki ) cuz he has the 7 tails 
Ink stuff ( use Ink clones or other stuff ) cuz he has the 8 tails

Its possible to have combination of this.... cuz he now uses wind release + lava release( eath +fire ) = 3 element jutsu


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto is cooperating with the Tailed Beast. He even asked Son Goku for chakra to create his new Rasengan.
> 
> And we all know he will need Sasuke's power to defeat Madara. The two are clearly going to work together.



Kishi let the bijuus contribute with their OWN power but make the rookies a naruto clone, it's kinda insulting...

sasuke is supposed to be Indra who doesn't work with others. Kishi is constantly contradicting himself.....


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 12, 2014)

It's an official preview for the WSJ app, every manga got 3 pages released, it's not a spoiler leak.

A new rasengan is a bit boring but it's expected at this point.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> *So basicaly possible Naruto jutsu.*
> 
> Sand ( Sand Rasengan or stuff ) cuz he has Shukaku
> Blue flames or Fire ( Fire Rasengan or stuff ) cuz he has the two tails
> ...



How about, All-of-the-Bijuu-Chakras-at-once-Rasengan?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> How about new original abilities? Time control, *ability to change the molecular structure of whatever Naruto touches,* some sort of sealing jutsu that can be used in fight(like absorbing Madara's Susanoo/whatever giant construct through a spiral), creating new elements way stronger than even Jinton, etc?
> 
> The Lava FRS looks kinda cool though...
> 
> ...



I think thats narutos actually ability.Naruto's purpose is to ''change the world'' prophecy He said last chapter he feels like ''he can change everything''.He can already create life and pass on vitality.Rikudou said naurto wiill create new juubi and what not so thats a given he can create life.

Since naruto is next gen and different I really think his new power is to change things case in point gai returning back to normal at some point.Heck tahst anruto's mo changing peoepl and teh way things are.

On another note the rin'negan really is amazing it can see tenketsu.at least we kno byakugan defientely off shoot of rin'negan..

Madara stands no chance most of his power was based on juubi chakra power up he got.The rin'negan is fodder against naruto.Now its a batlle of juubi jins naruto wins becasue he has access to bijuu powers.Whilst madara just takes the forceful chakra he can squeeze out sort of like how naruto box that portion away from kyuubi.Plus he's powered up sage mode.

Madara should just eat the fruit and turn into the monster otherwise naruto will just rip the rest of the bijuu from him.Narut

Next panel super punch was dope.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2014)

I was also expecting a new jutsu with this power up, but oh well.
Based Naruto ftw.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion the'rs a chance that Naruto will create 7 new jins or revive the new ones and give them the other 8 bijuus, with Bee being alive and well, since i don't see how Naruto can manage to live with 8 different personalities, occupying his body for the rest of his life.He will want to share the power like Hashirama and Hagoromo way of thinking.
> He will get the full kyubii, but i just don't see Kishi giving him all the bijuus as a permanent power-up.I could be mistaken though.



That's why Obito will give his life to use Rinne Tensei on the dead jinchuuriki. They all failed to achieve cooperation with their bijuu during their lifetime but Naruto and Obito will give them another chance.



ch1p said:


> It's not.



How could I even begin to argue against such a superior argument.



> One that stated the lack of cooperation had fueled a war for generations.



And it's not one where the mission of the main character is to change exactly that.



> They achieved nothing that Naruto wouldn't have been able on his own.  Very few of the rookie fans liked that rasengan chapter precisely because of how cheap and weak it was to prove the point. Gai "died" for no reason and he wasn't even allowed to die a honourable death for what he believed. Hard work mattered not in the end, it was destiny that saved his arse in the end (Naruto coming out with his foreshadowed power and halting his death).



Oh get over it, Naruto is the main character and he will always eclipse the achievements of side characters. That's how those things always are.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> How about, All-of-the-Bijuu-Chakras-at-once-Rasengan?



he'll possibly create white balls made out of 4+elements.
the equivalent of what Madara has but made out of Yang chakra.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ch1p sweetie I'll be honest.



You're not being honest at all, unless you are continuously missing the point because of *reasons*.



> You always find a reason to complain when the manga doesn't go your way, this continues day in and day out, chapter after chapter, you claim it is bad writing, even things that make sense.



I kind of wonder what you've got going on here. Your insistence this isn't going my way is hillarious, because nothing that happened goes against 'my way'. In fact, this goes all according to what I've always defended. The solution was "cooperation" between Naruto and Sasuke and guess what, you genius, that's what's whappening. Written in the stars, _destined_.

This isn't about the manga going or not going my way, because it is going my way. Yet you continue hitting on this repeatedly, when you're the one who's been the victim of this 'not going my way'. I remember you being butthurt over 627 and how it didn't make any sense nor had there been any foreshadowing. Guess who called that one as well, foreshadowing card and all? Moi, and not you. It went my way back then as well and that one was actually well written, not yours.



> the manga doesn't practice what it preaches when it was obvious in chapter 1 when a no talent "loser" used a skill he shouldn't have used, yeah. I mean we get it.



There is a moment where it goes too far, and the culmination of the manga is such a moment, because it's supposed to wrap up everything and cannot be handwaved as a hiccup along the way.

I know what's it like to handwave mistakes and enjoy. That's what I did with part 1, Naruto was my favourite character back then, despite all the flaws. However, those mistakes cannot be occurring right now. _This is the end of the manga. This is the conclusion and it's unsatisfactory because Kishi is writing his conclusion but it's nothing along what he preached._



Klue said:


> Naruto is cooperating with the Tailed Beast. He even asked Son Goku for chakra to create his new Rasengan.
> 
> And we all know he will need Sasuke's power to defeat Madara. The two are clearly going to work together.



This is not cooperation. This is using others for power. Others very generally, because using tailed beast power has been his shtick since day one. The difference is that he's asking now, not demanding.

I've always said cooperation between Naruto and Sasuke was what eventually would happen. You're not telling me anything new and I agree that was well established. I am not complaining about that. What I'm complaining is that Kishi wrote cooperation outside of Naruto and Sasuke (many times, not just last week), and contrarily to the Naruto and Sasuke cooperation sthick, he has consistently failed to deliver on that front. Kishi doesn't write Naruto relying on others.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Of course I don't expect them to be relevant. I'm pointing out Kishi doesn't write what he preaches. Do you understand what I wrote for the umptieth of time, or must your missing the point continue?



I'm aware of that, well in the case of the rookies, it's just that your post had a hint of butthurt in it.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

when was the last time Kishi came up with a new jutsu? he only makes variations these days....


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> he'll possibly create white balls made out of 4+elements.
> the equivalent of what Madara has but made out of Yang chakra.



Would be pretty awesome to see, but he can't use Onmyoton.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> he'll possibly create white balls made out of 4+elements.
> the equivalent of what Madara has but made out of Yang chakra.



so at the end of the day, naruto vs madara, the final battle of the magna, is about white balls clashing with black balls. 

well, kishi is obsessed with making naurto handle bigger and bigger balls


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

any one notice the chakra thingy around narutos arm as madara blocks it???

Base naruto is not bad is he.Nice showcase of sage leaps and bijuu power there. The moon hand thingy needs to go should of been uzumaki spiral though


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> This is not cooperation. This is using others for power.



He's asking for permission, and they're granting it. 

He's not using them for power; they're getting along with him. Madara is using them for power. A clear difference between the two.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> So much for keeping up with the two. Back to looking at their backs from a distance.



Like the old days :rofl. 





Arles Celes said:


> Given Sakura's past record she may not even get the bubblegum.
> 
> And if fate is particularly cruel to her she may not get Naruto's or Sasuke's dick and just be screwed by the love letter fodder during an epilogue 5 years forward.



I cracked up reading this. Given her luck I wouldn't be surprised lol.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 12, 2014)

am i wrong or new jutsu is kekkai totta (fire+earth+wind) like Jinton?


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> So much for keeping up with the two. Back to looking at their backs from a distance.



more like looking at their asses but same result anyway lol


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> am i wrong or new jutsu is kekkai totta (fire+earth+wind) like Jinton?



No, not really, but it's close though. The disk is wind, the center is lava (earth and fire).

Not a true mixture.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

So Naruto's capable of wielding all the elements of the bijuu. As others have said, I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke can wield all MS jutsu. 

This is simply too much even for the two MCs.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2014)

Let's hope sasuke gonna do something equally amazing.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> am i wrong or new jutsu is kekkai totta (fire+earth+wind) like Jinton?



The former. Naruto doesn't combine lava element with the wind element he just uses them together. He's not creating a new element out of the two.



Shin said:


> *So basicaly possible Naruto jutsu.*
> 
> Sand ( Sand Rasengan or stuff ) cuz he has Shukaku
> Blue flames or Fire ( Fire Rasengan or stuff ) cuz he has the two tails
> ...



And the bijuu shuriken.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Naruto's capable of wielding all the elements of the bijuu. As others have said, I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke can wield all MS jutsu.
> 
> This is simply too much even for the two MCs.



The two will combine their powers and accomplish what Gai almost did on his own. 

:ignoramus


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> How about, All-of-the-Bijuu-Chakras-at-once-Rasengan?



Holy shit that woul be devasting 



vered said:


> he'll possibly create white balls made out of 4+elements.
> the equivalent of what Madara has but made out of Yang chakra.



Maybe he can do that in his Bjiuu Mode ? 



eurytus said:


> when was the last time Kishi came up with a new jutsu? he only makes variations these days....



Ink stuff from the eight tails added to naruto clones to make that sealing stuff that bee had....
Acid Clones that can turn into glue shit that stucks you....

Flying naruto cuz 7 tails.

Im preaty sure new jutsu will appear !

Belive it !


----------



## auem (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> To be honest, the only thing Sakura is getting is hard dick and bubblegum.
> 
> She ain't doing shit else in this war.



she saved shitload of ninjas in this war..


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Man, I'm so hyped to see Sasuke's powers now.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> How could I even begin to argue against such a superior argument.



You couldn't argue even if I typed it in full.



> And it's not one where the mission of the main character is to change exactly that.



Oh no, that's Kishi's job, and he failed at it.



> Oh get over it, Naruto is the main character and he will always eclipse the achievements of side characters. That's how those things always are.



You speak as if Naruto was never my favourite character.

Once more, the problem isn't that Naruto is the main character. It's that, as main character, he fails to embody 'cooperation'. Or that Kishi writes 'cooperation' in special ways. Choose either for your poison.



Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm aware of that, well in the case of the rookies, it's just that your post had a hint of butthurt in it.



You're not aware of anything, if that was and is your response.



Klue said:


> He's asking for permission, and they're granting it.
> 
> He's not using them for power; they're getting along with him. Madara is using them for power. A clear difference between the two.



Of course there is a difference. Even so, what Naruto is doing isn't cooperating. He's using others for power.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Naruto's capable of wielding all the elements of the bijuu. As others have said, I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke can wield all MS jutsu.
> 
> This is simply too much even for the two MCs.



Naruto should be the strongest (or now, as they put it, as strong as Sasuke), but I agree the scaling of power is too much. This is an old problem though (defeating Pain was what triggered this, because we were still halfway in part 2), not really a result of this shit arc.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

auem said:


> she saved shitload of ninjas in this war..



Naruto has the power to save someone dying after using the 8th Gate.

Sakura's powers are shit.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Of course there is a difference. Even so, what Naruto is doing isn't cooperating. He's using others for power.



Okay, explain how he is using them for power.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> So much for keeping up with the two. Back to looking at their backs from a distance.



She never kept up with the two. Chap 632 was just fanservice, she was never on the same level of strenght as Nardo and Sauce even before their Rikudou powerups.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Okay, explain how he is using them for power.



And how it is wrong for Naruto to make use of the power others freely grant him considering how he is Asura's reincarnation who proclaimed that it was because of others that he had become strong.



Xusasu Basasu said:


> She never kept up with the two. Chap 632 was just fanservice, she was never on the same level of strenght as Nardo and Sauce even before their Rikudou powerups.



Sakura being equal to Naruto and Sasuke is about their levels of commitment not about their power levels. Sakura doesn't hesitate to go to the frontlines right beside Naruto and Sasuke.
Or that's how Kishi wants us to look at it I believe. Sadly, he did a shitty job portraying that equality.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Okay, explain how he is using them for power.



He's not exactly playing ball with them in the park 

the difference between good and evil is one side asks nicely, that's all.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

eurytus said:


> it doesn't matter, this is an action manga, not a manga about administration skills. Cooperation should happen in major battles



nope.it should be Cooperation of any kind.it's basically helping each other.though they did contribute in the fight against Juubito.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He's not exactly playing ball with them in the park
> 
> the difference between good and evil is one side asks nicely, that's all.



It's more than that. Do you think that once Madara is defeated and the bijuu freed if those pieces of bijuu were to ask Naruto to leave him and reunite with their main parts he would stop them from leaving?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Okay, explain how he is using them for power.



Naruto's not working together with the tailed beasts. They are lending him power and Naruto is using it. Would you call a SDAT player and its battery a result of cooperation? Cooperation is _working together_. What we're seeing here is one lending their power for the other to do something with it.

If lending power is your definition of cooperation, then Sasuke was never a Indra type, because he "cooperated" with Taka. He used them as tools to achieve his revenge. And contrarily to Naruto who's "forced" to use the tailed beasts because he has no other battery to fuel him, Sasuke states that he could have done his revenge without Taka, but he chose to use them because of the editors because it would be easier.

I'm sure Naruto and Sasuke will be cooperating however. They're being portrayed as two parts of a whole, so they'll have to contribute equally (if Kishi isn't a moron again). However, this is not the case with the tailed beasts. It's certainly not the case of the alliance, which is even worse.



eurytus said:


> the difference between good and evil is one side asks nicely, that's all.



This too.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 12, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Sakura being equal to Naruto and Sasuke is about their levels of commitment not about their power levels. Sakura doesn't hesitate to go to the frontlines right beside Naruto and Sasuke.
> Or that's how Kishi wants us to look at it I believe. Sadly, he did a shitty job portraying that equality.



It felt like he remembered she existed all of sudden and threw her a bone without really thinking it through.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 12, 2014)

is this pain vs naruto all over again? madara (pain) is nerfed/recovering, naruto is fucking shit up.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> is this pain vs naruto all over again? madara (pain) is nerfed/recovering, naruto is fucking shit up.



It would be fine if Madara was recovering. One of the bad reasons why Tsunade's fight and the Leaf village assisting Naruto was cut was this. She (and they) should have nerfed Nagato further for Naruto to finish. It would have spared us from the inevitable power inflation later in the manga and it would have cattered to the 'cooperation' bulshit Kishi wants us to accept.


----------



## Selva (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm loving the spoilers. Gimme moar pls


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> is this pain vs naruto all over again? madara (pain) is nerfed/recovering, naruto is fucking shit up.



He is using eye power rinbo on naruto...that should speak for itself


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 12, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He's not exactly playing ball with them in the park
> 
> the difference between good and evil is one side asks nicely, that's all.





Correct me if i'm wrong, but did you just imply that Naruto is forcing the bijuu to help him against their own will?


Also,  :
*an act or instance of working or acting together for a common purpose or benefit; joint action.*

Is Naruto not working or acting together with the bijuu for a common purpose or benefit?  Does the bijuu supplying Naruto with the power which he then is able to manipulate effectively not both cooperating for a common purpose or benefit?  Are the men shoving coal into the ship's furnace not cooperating with the captain who steers the ship?


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Do you have something worthy to say? I'm not chipping my nails over petty baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sharing one's power or ability with another is a form of cooperation. They're directly helping him complete a task.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> It's more than that. Do you think that once Madara is defeated and the bijuu freed if those pieces of bijuu were to ask Naruto to leave him and reunite with their main parts he would stop them from leaving?



It doesn't change fact that both sides are using bijuus as weapons, both sides sealed them inside their bodies. After saying how the bijuus hated their captivity, this is just really confusing writing.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

Xusasu Basasu said:


> It felt like he remembered she existed all of sudden and threw her a bone without really thinking it through.



Yeah it does, doesn't it? Sakura's role in the manga is Kishi's greatest failure in my opinion. She utterly fails as the female lead because Kishi never gave her the time of day.



Jizznificent said:


> is this pain vs naruto all over again? madara (pain) is nerfed/recovering, naruto is fucking shit up.



Nah, Madara explicitly gave us the disclaimer that it's Naruto's increasing power which is pushing him. If Madara doesn't consider his present state an excuse neither should we readers.



eurytus said:


> It doesn't change fact that both sides are using bijuus as weapons, both sides sealed them inside their bodies. After saying how the bijuus hated their captivity, this is just really confusing writing.



The bijuu are within Naruto, but there is no seal restraining them. Not anymore. You do remember how Naruto opened the door of Kurama's cage? If Kurama had wanted he could have left Naruto at any point after that. So if the door is open and you can leave at any time and there is no coercion to stay can you really consider yourself a captive?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 12, 2014)

Doesn't seem like that Lavagan is going to connect with Madara using Limbo.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Tell me if i'm wrong, but did you just imply that Naruto is forcing the bijuu to help him against their own will?



you're very wrong. I said he asked them nicely


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2014)

> Of course there is a difference. Even so, what Naruto is doing isn't cooperating. He's using others for power.



Welcome to NF where any sort of cooperation is using others for their power.

I pretty much doubt that this is the only thing Naruto gives a damn about; their power. He's only using it because he has to. He, as many others it turns out, are avid fans of keeping the world somewhat intact. Madara, naturally, is in the anti "keep things nice and alive" fanclub.



> It would be fine if Madara was recovering. One of the bad reasons why Tsunade's fight and the Leaf village assisting Naruto was cut was this. She (and they) should have nerfed Nagato further for Naruto to finish. It would have spared us from the inevitable power inflation later in the manga and it would have cattered to the 'cooperation' bulshit Kishi wants us to accept.



And you'd all have been there whining about how Naruto didn't really do anything on his own. Top kek m8


----------



## takL (Apr 12, 2014)

the headgear is still partly there covering half of madarampas forehead.
i suspect its hiding another closed eye.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

takL said:


> the headgear is still partly there covering half of madarampas forehead.
> i suspect its hiding another closed eye.



I agree. It's so that we can go "Oh, that's what he meant" when we think of Obito's mask when he was impersonating Madara.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2014)

takL said:


> the headgear is still partly there covering half of madarampas forehead.
> i suspect its hiding another closed eye.





bearzerger said:


> I agree. It's so that we can go "Oh, that's what he meant" when we think of Obito's mask when he was impersonating Madara.


... I didn't even think about this. WHAT ELSE ARE YOU HIDING FROM ME MADDY

WHAT ELSE


----------



## Ch1pp (Apr 12, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Madara stands no chance most of his power was based on juubi chakra power up he got



As juubi jin, black matter chakra attacks is all he's shown thus far 



> The rin'negan is fodder against naruto



because we've seen the full power of both rinnengan combined?


> .Now its a batlle of juubi jins naruto wins becasue he has access to bijuu powers.Whilst madara just takes the forceful chakra he can squeeze out sort of like how naruto box that portion away from kyuubi.Plus he's powered up sage mode.
> 
> Madara should just eat the fruit and turn into the monster otherwise naruto will just rip the rest of the bijuu from him.Narut



That means Naruto won't be crying for Sasuke to cooperate against Madara and for peace sake then


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder if AM Naruto can use more than just Lava Release?
Ofc it is a technique that Son Goku uses, but maybe other Tailed  Beasts have skills Naruto can now use.
Or maybe he can use all Kekkai Genkai since they are all body skills?


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> I wonder if AM Naruto can use more than just Lava Release?
> Ofc it is a technique that Son Goku uses, but maybe other Tailed  Beasts have skills Naruto can now use.
> Or maybe he can use all Kekkai Genkai since they are all body skills?



He can use any ability related to the chakra of the Nine Bijuu. We'll have to wait and see how well he's able to mix bijuu chakras together.


----------



## takL (Apr 12, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I agree. It's so that we can go "Oh, that's what he meant" when we think of Obito's mask when he was impersonating Madara.


yeah there was a time when i though tobi was hiding his 3rd eye there.


Kenneth said:


> ... I didn't even think about this. WHAT ELSE ARE YOU HIDING FROM ME MADDY
> 
> WHAT ELSE



something huge behind his loincloth.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sharing one's power or ability with another is a form of cooperation. They're directly helping him complete a task.



So did Taka help Sasuke complete is task, no matter how they were irrelevant in the end. Sasuke also teamed up with his old team and especially Naruto to take a shot at Madara, no matter if he's being misguided. They are literally helping each other complete a task. How is Sasuke Indra then?

Kishi doesn't write what he preaches, no matter how you look at it. If you take this as cooperation, then Sasuke's 'cooperation' is valid as well and he was never Indra. If you don't accept Sasuke's 'cooperation', then Naruto's isn't any better.



Kenneth said:


> Welcome to NF where any sort of cooperation is using others for their power.



Not every kind, but this one is.



> I pretty much doubt that this is the only thing Naruto gives a damn about; their power. He's only using it because he has to. He, as many others it turns out, are avid fans of keeping the world somewhat intact. Madara, naturally, is in the anti "keep things nice and alive" fanclub.



The point isn't whether Naruto would like to go eat cake with them. The point is that Naruto is not shown cooperating with them. He's shown using their power, even if he asked them, to defeat another.



> And you'd all have been there whining about how Naruto didn't really do anything on his own. Top kek m8



I don't care about these generalisations, because I don't fit them and I'm not required to speak for other people, especially not a group that I've got no respect for. I wouldn't be whining about how Naruto didn't do anything on his own and I feel that everyone who does it is a childish moron who would be better spending their time reading Gary Stu fanfictions then wasting my time.

Naruto in part 1 relied on others and I liked him very much so. I didn't care Naruto didn't defeat Kabuto and Tsunade finished his fight for him. No, because Naruto's heroic will and determination in that moment surpassed his attitude right now. In the rescue Sasuke arc, Naruto relied on Shika, Kiba, Neji and Choji to get to Sasuke as well and he wouldn't have made it to the end without them. These were fine. I was not one of the people that bashed Naruto for not being 'strong' enough (whatever that means) in the beginning of part 2 either.

The only things I've ever whined about was Naruto's penchant for doing everything on his own because Kishi has failed at portraying Naruto as relying on others in a substantial way. You can go check my responses when Naruto got some sense slapped onto him by Hinata and people were bashing him for losing faith. I said, very clearly, that Naruto being portrayed as fallible and relying on others, is a very good thing. Too bad Kishi only remembers cooperation and relying on each other every 50 chapters, with Naruto doing everything on his own in the other 49. This is what I'm complaining about.

You're speaking out of your arse.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 12, 2014)

I just hope that kishi doesn't have naruto sprout dragonfly wings in order to fight madara in the air.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> So did Taka help Sasuke complete is task, no matter how they were irrelevant in the end. How is Sasuke Indra then? Kishi doesn't write what he preaches, no matter how you look at it.



He doesn't have to be exactly like Indra. In fact, the comparison between their personalities was never made. Hashirama doesn't really resemble Asura that much either.

The point Hagoromo was trying to make, is that Indra and his incarnations were never willing to work with Asura's.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> As juubi jin, black matter chakra attacks is all he's shown thus far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We cant keep having lame battle chapters this shit needs to end quality is poor plu its long past making sense within naruverse.

To utilise bijuu you have to be in coop with them.Madara is not in coop with them hence he only uses black stuff,rin'negan. He cant win a pure juubi jin battle.Not a juubi jin powered up by sage mode and rikudou haxx. Everything that hurts madara is there.

Madara should just eat the fruit and turn into a monster. Sasuke is just going to cuit the tree with his green lantern susanowa and help take down the chakra monster that madar turns into.

This shits dragged on long enough.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 12, 2014)

If Naruto manages to "solo" Madara you can almost be 100 percent sure that he will spare him.  100 percent sure Sasuke will obliterate him if he does.

Pretty impressive from Naruto without even breaking out a form.  His hand was glowing though like Ashura's original picture.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

30 members and 44 guests. 

I predict reaction panels, Naruto reassuring Gai and Sasuke showing some of his power.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just hope we see kakashi with both of rikudou chakra from sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I just hope we see kakashi with both of rikudou chakra from sasuke and Naruto.



Umm, what?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> He can use any ability related to the chakra of the Nine Bijuu. We'll have to wait and see how well he's able to mix bijuu chakras together.



Rasengans.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Rasengans.



Yes, for Rasengans.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> ... I didn't even think about this. WHAT ELSE ARE YOU HIDING FROM ME MADDY
> 
> WHAT ELSE



remember when we saw danzu's eye and shraingans on his arms and we were like "he has a pair under there, right?"? 

good days 

i miss them


----------



## takL (Apr 12, 2014)

i add that terumi may's yohton 溶遁  and Son/Roshi's yohton 熔遁are in different kanjis.

the former 溶 is soluble with water  and the latter 熔 is molten with fire


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 12, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> I just hope that kishi doesn't have naruto sprout dragonfly wings in order to fight madara in the air.



Well we don't know if "Lucky Seven" Choumei has an element that Naruto
can use,so for now based on what Fu did in the past,I suppose that that blinding attack(unless this is a Fu's jutsu and not something granted by Choumei)and the fly are the only things that Choumei had in his arsenal,besides bijuudama but Naruto can already do that.

But yeah...it would be strange if Naruto could fly like that...


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> He doesn't have to be exactly like Indra. In fact, the comparison between their personalities was never made. Hashirama doesn't really resemble Asura that much either.
> 
> The point Hagoromo was trying to make, is that Indra and his incarnations were never willing to work with Asura's.



Their personalities y don't have to be exactly like Indra, but their philosophies 'cooperation' vs 'power' must match, otherwise what's the point of making the connection and making a war through generations? If there had been a point of 'Indra learned how to cooperate with others through generations' to explain Sasuke's proclivity in relying on others, but there wasn't.

Hashirama's personality is different because he's a different person. However, his philosophy regarding 'cooperation' vs 'power' is the same, so this is why he inherited Ashura's will. He believed in cooperation so much he was willing to A) kill himself for it (for the uchiha to cooperate) B) decline a position of power for it (for Madara to cooperate) C) make a bad deal with another country for it (the sand demanding things they had no clout to demand). In that condensed flashback, he was shown to cooperate more than Naruto did in the last 350 chapters (mostly part 2).

Regarding the last point... no. Hagoromo said, quite clearly, one believed in cooperation and the other one was a _loner_ who relied only himself. Ashura was one of the many that he refused to rely on. if it was only Ashura which was the problem, then this renders Indra's side to be some petty personal bulshit which got dragged generations and generations on end. Pathetic. Kishi's writing would suck even more in that case.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope Sasuke's power will cause mass destruction, if Naruto's can give someone chakra directly.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Rasengans.



i am still in shock that kishi actually made naruto's second elemental jutsu another rasengan  but i am also not surprised at the same time.

i can't describe this weird feeling


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Considering Naruto can use the powers of the 9 Bijuu and also considering Madara has the Jyuubi, it should be pretty obvious that the Bijuu that Madara has will be truly let free in the end. This way they're free and Naruto can still do his Bijuu stuff.



I'll be honest, this idea of having the bijuu split into replicas of themselves don't sit well with me.

The two Kuramas should become one again. 

Same goes for the other bijuu.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 12, 2014)

takL said:


> i add that terumi may's yohton 溶遁  and Son/Roshi's yohton 熔遁are in different kanjis.
> 
> the former 溶 is soluble with water  and the latter 熔 is molten with fire



>Change the radical slightly
>get an entirely new meaning

Gotta love Kanji


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am still in shock that kishi actually made naruto's second elemental jutsu another rasengan  but i am also not surprised at the same time.
> 
> i can't describe this weird feeling



I dont know why its taken poepl 10 years to figure out. But yeah kishi does'nt want to draw elemental atatcks fro naruto its just all rasengan,taijutsu,mystical bullshit power ups,kb and rasengan.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto looks like he's going for the kill, I can only imagine how bloodlusted Sasuke will be.



Luiz said:


> I'll be honest, this idea of having the bijuu split into replicas of themselves don't sit well with me.
> 
> The two Kuramas should become one again.
> 
> Same goes for the other bijuu.



I agree! Hagoromo told them they'd become one for a reason.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh wonderful, more Rasengans. 

Naruto isn't even trying to be original now.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'll be honest, this idea of having the bijuu split into replicas of themselves don't sit well with me.
> 
> The two Kuramas should become one again.
> 
> Same goes for the other bijuu.



Its seems pretty dumb. Naruto needs to just drag teh otehr bijuu back and just make a new juubi/bijuu's. whatever happens naruto is going to create some new beast as prophezed.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you guys think that they will attempt to land a hit on Madara or just chatter amongst themselves?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

all those naruto's bullshit power ups such as RM, BM,BSM,lightbulb, chakra sharing,jesus healing,etc........this one actually makes sense


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> I dont know why its taken poepl 10 years to figure out. But yeah kishi does'nt want to draw elemental atatcks fro naruto its just all rasengan,taijutsu,mystical bullshit power ups,kb and rasengan.



i already knew that naruto's new jutsu will be a rasengan if not a new mode. an enhancment to what he already had which will be sasuke's case as soon as we see him fight again but........... giving naruto another elemental jutsu VIA RASENGAN?.

i knew kishi was lazy as far as jutsu for naruto but this is just..... head scratching 

now, i really want to see what sasuke brings to the table.......... fire elemnt susano'o


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Their personalities y don't have to be exactly like Indra, but their philosophies 'cooperation' vs 'power' must match, otherwise what's the point of making the connection and making a war through generations? If there had been a point of 'Indra learned how to cooperate with others through generations' to explain Sasuke's proclivity in relying on others, but there wasn't.
> 
> Hashirama's personality is different because he's a different person. However, his philosophy regarding 'cooperation' vs 'power' is the same, so this is why he inherited Ashura's will. He believed in cooperation so much he was willing to A) kill himself for it (for the uchiha to cooperate) B) decline a position of power for it (for Madara to cooperate) C) make a bad deal with another country for it (the sand demanding things they had no clout to demand). In that condensed flashback, he was shown to cooperate more than Naruto did in the last 350 chapters (mostly part 2).
> 
> Regarding the last point... no. Hagoromo said, quite clearly, one believed in cooperation and the other one was a _loner_ who relied only himself. Ashura was one of the many that he refused to rely on. if it was only Ashura which was the problem, then this renders Indra's side to be some petty personal bulshit which got dragged generations and generations on end. Pathetic. Kishi's writing would suck even more in that case.



War between the two brothers, and ultimately, Senju and Uchiha, Naruto and Sasuke began because Indra refused to cooperate with his brother.

Madara also refused to cooperate with Hashirama in the end. He did, at one point, cooperate with his fellow clansman. He wasn't always alone like Indra, and neither was Sasuke.

That's not the point here; you're blowing things out of proportion.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> >Change the radical slightly
> >get an entirely new meaning
> 
> Gotta love Kanji



every language is like this. some are more than others but you would laugh if you search for some mistakes in wording


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am still in shock that kishi actually made naruto's second elemental jutsu another rasengan  but i am also not surprised at the same time.
> 
> i can't describe this weird feeling



Like when you hit the bottom and then your friend picks up a drill and starts digging further. 



B.o.t.i said:


> I dont know why its taken poepl 10 years to figure out. But yeah kishi does'nt want to draw elemental atatcks fro naruto its just all rasengan,taijutsu,mystical bullshit power ups,kb and rasengan.



In Part 1, the Rasengan still was a recent thing.

Part 2's first Rasengan variants weren't a signal that Naruto would never learn anything different because his arsenal was so small before getting the FRS that going for a variant of what he already knew seemed like the logical next step.

And completely new powerups normally are expected to bring innovation.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

cant wait to sand rasengan, lol


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

It's been all about bigger energy balls and bigger mecha for a while now....


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> cant wait to sand rasengan, lol



Sand rasengan.  

First, it blinds the enemy, and then it finishes him.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sand rasengan.
> 
> First, it blinds the enemy, and then it finishes him.



Don't forget Bubble Rasengan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

[



tkpirate said:


> it will be morethan that,considering naruto god tiers are country/continent busters now.



Dont know,dont know I still think they are weaker than saibamen.

Why is is I just think all rikdudou gave naruto was that palm patch power up.Thats where all the magic is in that palm patch.


----------



## auem (Apr 12, 2014)

takL said:


> the headgear is still partly there covering half of madarampas forehead.
> i suspect its hiding another closed eye.



wow..i didn't think about that..great theory takL...!


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Sand Rasengan could be useful actually, like how Gaara used sand to stop the blood in Madara's body or something similar.


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto fodderized  madara all powerful eye occult rinbo powers


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

I still dont get how naruto never got an explosive bunshin.Perfect fit.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

i was hoping to see some super biju mode..combined with all 9 biju's chakra.... ( just like asura's biju mode with bunch of biju ball).

probably kishi showing all those minor power ups for amusement ....before showing real power up...


----------



## auem (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't forget Bubble Rasengan.


it will first encircle the enemy and then squeeze all the air out to create vacuum..finally the poor guy will succumb ..


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Sand Rasengan could be useful actually, like how Gaara used sand to stop the blood in Madara's body or something similar.



Explain how a Sand Rasengan can possibly be more useful than the Kekkei Genkai versions?

A Rasengan is still a Rasengan at the end of the day.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Explain how a Sand Rasengan can possibly be more useful than the Kekkei Genkai versions?
> 
> A Rasengan is still a Rasengan at the end of the day.



Never said it was more useful, just said it would be useful.

Pretty sure if he used Rasengan with some sand it could add some piercing properties to it, most people didn't die from Rasengan.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2014)

>bubblesengan
>lavasengan
>sandsengan


>not including a grass type to even things out


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't forget Bubble Rasengan.



It explodes into a bubble bath when it hits target?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 12, 2014)

Rainbow Rasengan soloes all of them.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

don't forget mirror rasengan.... sanbi's...also acid rasengan yobi's...and ink rasengan hachibi's


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Oh wonderful, more Rasengans.
> 
> Naruto isn't even trying to be original now.



You gotta remember that Naruto is still 16 and immature and he didn't really get any time to train,  he will one day be like Hagoromo.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Never said it was more useful, just said it would be useful.



It has to be more useful, in some scenario, to warrant its use over another variant.



Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Pretty sure if he used Rasengan with some sand it could add some piercing properties to it, most people didn't die from Rasengan.



Sand adds piercing properties, interesting....


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> old fake spoiler.



I'm not a clever man, Addy  I thought this was legit. Thought both would have some sage-y elements to them.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> .Thats where all the magic is in that palm patch.



this is the place from where he will ejaculate chakra.he already ejaculated on poor Gai.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 12, 2014)

takL said:


> the headgear is still partly there covering half of madarampas forehead.
> i suspect its hiding another closed eye.





Only Kaguya's eye makes sense.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> It has to be more useful, in some scenario, to warrant its use over another variant.
> 
> 
> 
> Sand adds piercing properties, interesting....



I only say that because of how Gaara used it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

auem said:


> it will first encircle the enemy and then squeeze all the air out to create vacuum..finally the poor guy will succumb ..



Nevermind that.

Think of how it's going to make Madara's body all clean, glistening and shit.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> this is the place from where he will ejaculate chakra.he already ejaculated on poor Gai.



Your post gave me the worst mental image.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Rainbow Rasengan soloes all of them.



everyone was making fun of konan....when she said naruto is rainbow of hope...lol...

where all those konan haters now....


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto sure doing his best with team work. To the point his team members are not needed.

Telepathy chakra sharing.
Has kbs to the level they pwn kages.
Heals everyone with chakra clones.
Never runs out of chakra..
Does'nt need scout as he can sense countrys away.
Self heals.
Has all elemental fusion jutsu.So does'nt need combinations.
Super heal people

1 man team with his juubi and palm patch.Fuck your team get a naruto.This kishi guy funny writer huh.Actually not sure he's writing anymore this shit looks influenced by the underlings


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Naruto sure doing his best with team work. To the point his team members are not needed.
> 
> Telepathy chakra sharing.
> Has kbs to the level they pwn kages.
> ...



he is 10 man cell....kuruma,hachibi,etc


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> I'm not a clever man, Addy  I thought this was legit. Thought both would have some sage-y elements to them.



nah, your clever 

if i recall right, i remember that spoiler some time ago. idk which chapter but it had the same idea in it.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Sasuke's going to have to get some massive fucking power ups, I hope he has more Raiton techniques. Maybe a version of Kirin that he can use anytime.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Sasuke's going to have to get some massive fucking power ups, I hope he has more Raiton techniques. Maybe a version of Kirin that he can use anytime.



Agreed.

It's pretty lame of Kishi to prevent him from using it again.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's pretty lame of Kishi to prevent him from using it again.



Yeah. Hebi Sasuke had a beautiful range of techniques and fighting style, it all went downhill once he got MS.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Sasuke's going to have to get some massive fucking power ups, I hope he has more Raiton techniques. Maybe a version of Kirin that he can use anytime.



sasuke's best looking jutsu forgotten  

although, i still hope for a ameterasu + kirin combo 

granted, it would look like raikage's black lightning but.......... with fire


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Sasuke's going to have to get some massive fucking power ups, I hope he has more Raiton techniques. Maybe a version of Kirin that he can use anytime.



Sasuke need PS like madara and Indra's to deal with naruto's combined biju mode..combined bijudama....

all those rasengan or whatsoever...shit just fanservice...doubt all those minor powers and element jutsu's... can even damage skeleton susanoo

anyway who needs rasengan...when all those crazy big shit/chakra constructions fighting..... sasuke already forget about all those element type jutsus long time ago...


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke's best looking jutsu forgotten
> 
> although, i still hope for a ameterasu + kirin combo
> 
> granted, it would look like raikage's black lightning but.......... with fire



That would be fucking awesome. 

Imagine him covering the landscape with water then lighting it with Enton. 



The Entire Forum said:


> Sasuke need PS like madara and Indra's to deal with naruto's combined biju mode..combined bijudama....
> 
> all those rasengan or whatsoever...shit just fanservice...doubt all those minor powers and element jutsu's... can even damage skeleton susanoo



Yeah, he needs more than that though. 

How is that fanservice? I doubt that Kishi thinks that fans want to see more of Rasengan.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Yeah. Hebi Sasuke had a beautiful range of techniques and fighting style, it all went downhill once he got MS.



With this chakra boost, I wouldn't only expect him to be able to use gouryuka no jutsu freely but also a superior version of it.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 12, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> all those rasengan or whatsoever...shit just fanservice...doubt all those minor powers and element jutsu's... can even damage skeleton susanoo



>Minor powers
>Has Madara on the run

[YOUTUBE]arwwzVo5Tng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Yeah, he needs more than that though.
> 
> How is that fanservice? I doubt that Kishi thinks that fans want to see more of Rasengan.



it was implied that frs cant do shit to skeleton susanoo ,

i mean...all those..new elements and some variety of minor jutsu....


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> With this chakra boost, I wouldn't only expect him to be able to use gouryuka no jutsu freely but also a superior version of it.



That's very awesome. It seems that Sasuke is the only user of this Jutsu too, wouldn't be surprised if he upgraded it himself a while back.



The Entire Forum said:


> it was implied that frs cant do shit to sekelton susanoo ,



Isn't Susanoo pure Chakra? I don't think it could do much.


----------



## Laz'rus (Apr 12, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> To utilise bijuu you have to be in coop with them.Madara is not in coop with them hence he only uses black stuff,rin'negan. .



Except Gudōdama is a result of summation of the bijuu powers in one individual despite Madara not even being in cooperation with one.  

And Outside of yin kurama, Son's and co chakra are shared with Naruto not sealed, thus he can use them only through cooperation.  Saringan can force bijuu to cooperate toolike how Madara coalasce bijuu bomb with his Susanoo blade


----------



## vagnard (Apr 12, 2014)

Well it seems at last Naruto doesn't need another hand to make a Rasengan. Really a power up XD

Talking seriously... his speed seems to be on par with JJ Madara and this is like Base Ashura Naruto. It's possible that Naruto in BM Mode surpass 8 gated Gai in terms of speed.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> >Minor powers
> >Has Madara on the run



if lava was such badass power up....kisame wouldn't have soloed roshi... 

anway when it comes to biju...all those matter is - biju ball and crazy shit ton of chakra....and biju mode/cloak


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

The problem isn't so much using rasengan and kage bunshin ad nauseum. The problem is using them always the same way. Like someone mentioned, it's amazing an exploding bunshin was never used (Naruto could have taken the idea out of Deidara). Rasengan is just adding moar power and just _looking_ different, nothing more. Jiraiya was the last creative ninja on this regard. It's a pity sage mode is just adding cosmetic variances on the rasengan these days.

Rasengan is fanservice?  The only fanservice I wanted with Rasengan was father - son combo and Kishi managed to fuck that up, he did it between the Kuramas and then threw it in a volume cover (which is one of my favourite, but fuck that _it's just a cover_).

I like Madara's third eye theory, but are we really sure we haven't seen his forehead all this time? It could be a case of Obito's Sharingan not changing to Kamui while he was phasing out once, but even so. Regardless, he should be getting two eyes SOON. He's obviously gimped and he won't go out like that.



Klue said:


> War between the two brothers, and ultimately, Senju and Uchiha, Naruto and Sasuke began because Indra refused to cooperate with his brother.



And refused to rely on everyone else. You're cherry picking what the old man said.



> Madara also refused to cooperate with Hashirama in the end. He did, at one point, cooperate with his fellow clansman. He wasn't always alone like Indra, and neither was Sasuke.



So? That's more fuel that this Indra vs Ashura is shit. Sasuke doesn't fit it, and worse, Madara who is the main villain, fits it.



> That's not the point here; you're blowing things out of proportion.



May I remind you who's blowing things out of proportion. I pointed one thing that (supposedly) everyone now acknowledges is true (bad writing) in a flippant post. A bunch of Naruto stans falling all over themselves attempting to shut me up with bad arguments and petty baiting (the funniest being suckura). Tell me moar about me being the one blowing things out of proportion. Have a seat.



Kenneth said:


> I apologize (but I do thank god for giving me one that's smart enough to talk). Though realize that maybe not you, but many would whine on and on about that shit. I was wrong to include you.



I understand. However, wanting the story to suffer just so people won't complain is a bad idea. Those people will always complain, they'll always find a way, they are a lost cause. If the story didn't suffer, then at least people (like me) wouldn't complain about the story suffering and we'd actually have a leg to stand on (the reason why I can't defend the storytelling anymore).



> "only using them for their power" suggests that he gives absolutely no fucks about the bijuu themselves. That sentence just doesn't sit well with me.



Of course Naruto cares about the tailed beasts, but Kishi never really cared about this before and that reflects on Naruto as well as the story. Neither Naruto nor Kishimoto "care" about the tailed beasts.

It would've been great if Naruto had befriended Kurama in his loneliness (three years with just Jiraiya would have been a good trigger, even if doing through his childhood is not possible). Instead, we got them becoming BFFs literally this morning.

When was the story shown to care about the tailed beasts beforehand? Never. We've had 550 chapters where neither Naruto nor Kishi bother with them besides being chakra batteries. That's what they're being used right now, chakra batteries. The only difference is that Naruto is asking for their permission. That's a very shallow take on cooperation, if we can call it that (which I'm sure Kishi would like us to do so).


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Well it seems at last Naruto doesn't need another hand to make a Rasengan. Really a power up XD
> 
> Talking seriously... his speed seems to be on par with JJ Madara and this is like Base Ashura Naruto. It's possible that Naruto in BM Mode surpass 8 gated Gai in terms of speed.



Not impressed by his speed.

After moving, Madara was able to summon his Truth-Seeking Ball, shape it into a rod, and position himself in time to block.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

hope cliffhanger  has oro 

wonder if sasuke drops karin,  oro and kabuto to fight tobi


----------



## vagnard (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not impressed by his speed.
> 
> After moving, Madara was able to summon his Truth-Seeking Ball, shape it into a rod, and position himself in time to block.



He barely reacted. He even thought he hadn't regenerated due the increase of power after Naruto's punch. And this is just like SM + Kyuubi first stage. He hasn't used KMC or BM yet.

I think it's a bit stupid but it seems Madara will need another power up without even showing a single ability of his JJ stage to keep with Naruto specially when Sasuke joins the battle


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Well it seems at last Naruto doesn't need another hand to make a Rasengan. Really a power up XD
> 
> Talking seriously... his speed seems to be on par with JJ Madara and this is like Base Ashura Naruto. It's possible that Naruto in BM Mode surpass 8 gated Gai in terms of speed.



Yea, he is in base "new form" SM and he seems to be physically on part with JJ Madara, imagine what will happens when he powers up to bijuu form.
His strength seems to be on another lv and his speed was shown perfectly with on the second page.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

now naruto needs to combine biju ball to rasengan....that would be cool.....

the entire forum is logged out...


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> And refused to rely on everyone else. You're cherry picking what the old man said.



No cherry picking to be had here. Both his incarnations worked with others at one point.



ch1p said:


> So? That's more fuel that this Indra vs Ashura is shit. Sasuke doesn't fit it, and worse, Madara who is the main villain, fits it.



Both fit it - you just don't seem to get it. The point is for the two to work together. He even wrote about it on his tablet.



ch1p said:


> May I remind you who's blowing things out of proportion. I pointed one thing that (supposedly) everyone now acknowledges is true (bad writing) in a flippant post. A bunch of Naruto stans falling all over themselves attempting to shut me up with bad arguments and petty baiting (the funniest being suckura). Tell me moar about me being the one blowing things out of proportion. Have a seat.



I care about the three people that agree with you? Why even bring that up? 

I will continue to point out how you're clearly blowing things out of proportion, with your lack of perspective.

The war between the brothers did not begin because Indra refused to work with no one. That only explains why Hagoromo choose Asura over him, which he said was a mistake. What Hagoromo wants, what is needed for things to change, is for the two brothers to work together.

It's very simple.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 12, 2014)

Still holds true.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> if lava was such badass power up....kisame wouldn't have soloed roshi...



Roushi wasn't a perfect Jinchuriki. That's why there was such a big deal about Killer Bee's Jinchuriki reputation.



vagnard said:


> I think it's a bit stupid but it seems Madara will need another power up without even showing a single ability of his JJ stage to keep with Naruto specially when Sasuke joins the battle



Since a gated Gai pushed Madara, it was apparent that Madara would need a power up. Black Zetsu and his other Rinnegan will suffice.

From what we're being led to believe, the Truth Seeking Orbs and the Shinju transformation, alongside a ton of rapid enhancements are what the Juubi provides.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> now naruto needs to combine biju ball to rasengan....that would be cool.....
> 
> the entire forum is logged out...



He already kind of did it creating mini bijuudamas.
But now i assume it will be on a whole other lv once he powers up.
He is still in his Base mode while using  a new kind of SM and he is physically on par with jj madara.
That's an insane power-up,the biggest any character have got in the series not including Sasuke.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 12, 2014)

What if Sasuke just shows up an kills Obito without knowing he's a good guy now


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

Rift said:


> Except Gudōdama is a result of summation of the bijuu powers in one individual despite Madara not even being in cooperation with one.
> 
> And Outside of yin kurama, Son's and co chakra are shared with Naruto not sealed, thus he can use them only through cooperation.  Saringan can force bijuu to cooperate toolike how Madara coalasce bijuu bomb with his Susanoo blade



All that portion crap is irrelvant.Half of kyuubi dama matched all the other bijuus naruto whopped them as well.Just small portions of chakra that naruto gets is enough its even scary with only half he kicked full bijuu ass..

All that yin yang talk  is irreleavant naruto is real deal juubi jin.Rikudou confirmed gave him blessings and everything.

Madara does'nt have full access to bijuu powers he basically did what naruto did to kyuubi split a bit of chakra to use not the full scale like naruto has now. Madara is a fail juubi jin he cant match naruto as a juubi jin.Defintely not a juubi jin naruto that has sage mode.

These fake juubi jins who only rely on the black power thing and huge chakra boost are wead  got owned by 8 gates ,sage rasnegans.Naruto is way past 8 gates. He just restored gai you know he just restored guysaisgates and everything.

Madara should just eat the fruit and turn into a monster.Kishi just made naruto superman with a portable sun. Its over no more bullshit power ups it wont make sense even in naruverse just show fighting panels and end this shit.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> What if Sasuke just shows up an kills Obito without knowing he's a good guy now



Hagoromo told Naruto everything that was going on. It is likely Sasuke knows everything too. In other words he may not just target Obito needlessly.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> What if Sasuke just shows up an kills Obito without knowing he's a good guy now



That would be hilarious. 

Takes Madara's eye too.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

I find it funny whenever someone argues "this isn't new".

Like sucking has an expiry date.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

vagnard said:


> He barely reacted. He even thought he hadn't regenerated due the increase of power after Naruto's punch. And this is just like SM + Kyuubi first stage. He hasn't used KMC or BM yet.
> 
> I think it's a bit stupid but it seems Madara will need another power up without even showing a single ability of his JJ stage to keep with Naruto specially when Sasuke joins the battle



His power is already comparable to the Sage's power. Once he recovers and claims his other eye, it's game time.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

So my guess at Sasuke's new powers are:

New eyes (don't know what kind as it was implied neither Naruto or Sasuke would obtain the rinnegan)
SM (is going to need it against Madara)
Maybe all MS jutsu
Yin power

Probably more as well, but Sasuke's new powers are a bit more difficult to figure out than Naruto's.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not impressed by his speed.
> 
> After moving, Madara was able to summon his Truth-Seeking Ball, shape it into a rod, and position himself in time to block.



*after gai charges*, madara's able to wrap his entire body in the onmyouton cocoon *before 8th gated Gai gets near him.....*

but lol speed consistency in this manga right?


----------



## Jad (Apr 12, 2014)

Man the Wikipedia pages for Naruto and Sasuke's powers are going to be like 3 pages long.


----------



## auem (Apr 12, 2014)

i want to see some super genjutsu from Madara and Sasuke...last of the Uchihas showing  no genjutsu in the final battle,wtf is Kishi doing..


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> *His power is already comparable to the Sage's power. *Once he recovers and claims his other eye, it's game time.



No its not rikudou had cooperation with bijuu.Ontop of all teh hax he had.
Madara does'nt have cooperation with bijuu and his sage mode is shit an probably taken away by gais night moth kick whcih is why he's regenerating slow.

Naruto is a much better JJ.All madara can use is the jutsu of rin'negan.It really is true when rikdudu split the powers he split them.No hax mutation attempt will change it.

As long as we get good fighting panels it will be good but he's weaker than naruto.He does'nt utilse the bijuu powers making his JJ form CS level shit compared to naruto's JJ sage mode.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> No cherry picking to be had here. Both his incarnations worked with others at one point.



But not the original one, which is the point. His incarnations didn't follow his theory. Why are they at war anyway then. Sasuke has worked with others all of his life after the bell test and Madara quit working with others because people didn't want to cooperate with him.

You people are getting stuck on the general notion of the thing (which I can parrot as well) without realising it doesn't agree with what Kishi wrote. This is my problem here, not whether I can understand what Kishi's message is supposed to be.



> Both fit it - you just don't seem to get it.



They don't because Madara / Sasuke have worked with people (especially Sasuke, who has gone out of his way to get people to work with him to achieve results) while Indra did not. Their philosophy isn't the same.

They don't because working together is Ashura's philosophy _alone_ and nothing is being acknowledged out of Indra's philosophy (power gets you somewhere) yet _they just got a power up to solve a problem_.

At most you get Hagoromo saying he trust both their solutions, but lolz how many people accept that. Certainly not the naruto stans defending this bulshit. To them, Naruto and Sasuke will fight to the death, not reach an agreement and have their rival fight in the chunin exams.



> The point is for the two to work together. He even wrote about it on his tablet.



Lol, I've always defended that working together was the solution. This is no enlightment.



> The war between the brothers did not begin because Indra refused to work with no one. That only explains why Hagoromo choose Asura over him, which he said was a mistake. What Hagoromo wants, what is needed for things to change, is for the two brothers to work together.



Of course it began because Indra refused to work with people. If he hadn't refused to work with people, Hogoromo wouldn't have chosen Ashura and that would have never butthurted the guy.



Luiz said:


> I find it funny whenever someone argues "this isn't new".
> 
> Like sucking has an expiry date.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> *after gai charges*, madara's able to wrap his entire body in the onmyouton cocoon *before 8th gated Gai gets near him.....*
> 
> but lol speed consistency in this manga right?



Lol, true.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Yeah. Hebi Sasuke had a beautiful range of techniques and fighting style, it all went downhill once he got MS.



I think thats because of his physical augmentation. Itachi was hating on Sasuke knowing if he had gotten MS and kept curse seal. he wouldn't be the king of solo anymore.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Good thing about this is that Naruto will probably get some new clothes after the war, seeing how his pants and jacket are in bad shape.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

poor Madara,needs his balls back from Minato.though those balls are useless anyway.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Good thing about this is that Naruto will probably get some new clothes after the war, seeing how his pants and jacket are in bad shape.



He'll get a new orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 12, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> No its not *rikudou had cooperation with bijuu.*Ontop of all teh hax he had.
> Madara does'nt have cooperation with bijuu and his sage mode is shit an probably taken away by gais night moth kick whcih is why he's regenerating slow.
> 
> Naruto is a much better JJ.All madara can use is the jutsu of rin'negan.It really is true when rikdudu split the powers he split them.No hax mutation attempt will change it.
> ...


No he didn't, he was no longer a Jinchuuriki when he created the Bijuu. The Sage himself said that Madara's power is now comparable. Once he gets the other eye he should be equal to, if not slightly more powerful than the Sage.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Good thing about this is that Naruto will probably get some new clothes after the war, seeing how his pants and jacket are in bad shape.



someone forgot to tell Naruto that your pants size changes from 12 to 17...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Good thing about this is that Naruto will probably get some new clothes after the war, seeing how his pants and jacket are in bad shape.



Knowing Naruto he's probably got 100 of those ugly orange jumpsuits.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> But not the original one, which is the point. His incarnations didn't follow his theory. Why are they at war anyway then. Sasuke has worked with others all of his life after the bell test and Madara quit working with others because people didn't want to cooperate with him.
> 
> You people are getting stuck on the general notion of the thing (which I can parrot as well) without realising it doesn't agree with what Kishi wrote. This is my problem here, not whether I can understand what Kishi's message is supposed to be.
> 
> ...




In a previous post, you are okay with the fact Hashirama doesn't bear an identical personality as Asura, but red flag Sasuke for not living a life identical to Indra's, *every step of the way*?

They don't need to walk the exact same path to arrive at a similar conclusion. Madara worked with others, and after a number of different events, *in the end*, decided power was everything, and only looked to increase his own to change the world.

Madara fit Indra's theory at days end.

Sasuke can potentially arrive at similar conclusion - for example, by simply refusing to acknowledge Naruto as an equal, and therefore, deciding to determine the shinobi world's fate on his own.

You're looking far too deeply into it.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Apr 12, 2014)

So madara gets owned like the little shit he is? Now I'm excited to see what's gonna happen, when sasuke joins the game.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Good thing about this is that Naruto will probably get some new clothes after the war, seeing how his pants and jacket are in bad shape.



he will just repair  them like he always  did


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> No he didn't, he was no longer a Jinchuuriki when he created the Bijuu. The Sage himself said that Madara's power is now comparable. Once he gets the other eye he should be equal to



Agreed.



Louis-954 said:


> if not slightly more powerful than the Sage.



Doubt it.

Missing a huge chunk of Kurama, and isn't truly compatible with Senjutsu.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

dose anyone think Madara will steal Obito's yang(sun) stuff,and have a complete stuff like RS's ?


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> dose anyone think Madara will steal Obito's yang(sun) stuff,and have a complete stuff like RS's ?



Why not take his eye back? Many already believe that will give him both ends of Rikudou's staff.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Knowing Naruto he's probably got 100 of those ugly orange jumpsuits.



This time it may be different. This is the first time in part 2 where his current outfit is damaged to such a degree.So there is a chance even if not big.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 12, 2014)

Very interesting. So Naruto can use all the Bijuu powers at will and combine them with his own jutsu.

Also why are we getting spoilers so early? When is the chapter release?


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Very interesting. So Naruto can use all the Bijuu powers at will and combine them with his own jutsu.
> 
> Also why are we getting spoilers so early? When is the chapter release?



Normal release time. 

Spoilers are part of a promotion by WSJ, where a person takes a picture of the final page of the previous chapter and submits it, and receives early spoilers in turn.

This week, the first three pics.
Last week, a random panel
The week prior to that, the first page.

In other words, the usual scan groups will receive the chapter at the usual time.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Normal release time.
> 
> Spoilers are part of a promotion by WSJ, where a person takes a picture of the final page of the previous chapter and submits it, and receives early spoilers in turn.
> 
> ...



Right, thanks.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 12, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> No he didn't, he was no longer a Jinchuuriki when he created the Bijuu. The Sage himself said that Madara's power is now comparable. Once he gets the other eye he should be equal to, if not slightly more powerful than the Sage.



Notice how Hagaromo said Madara will only attain his power when he becomes the full Juubi Jin. Does this mean Madara with the Juubi is still weaker than the Sage without it?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> In a previous post, you are okay with the fact Hashirama doesn't bear an identical personality as Asura, but red flag Sasuke for not living a life identical to Indra?




Personality isn't the same as philosophy. You know, the philosophy that made these two reincarnate ad nauseum to begin with.



> They don't need to walk the exact same path to arrive at a similar conclusion. Madara worked with others, and after a number of different events, in the end, decided to use his own power to change the world.
> 
> Madara fit Indra's theory at days end.



First, Madara isn't using _his own power_ to change the world. He's pimping himself with Hashirama's juice and he's using the tree / tailed beast hosts for it. That isn't his own power.

Second, you guys think what Naruto is doing, i.e. having others giving him power, is an example of cooperation. The problem is, Sasuke believes in that type of cooperation, in fact he has tapped into it more than even Naruto.



> Sasuke can potentially arrive at the same conclusion - for example, by simply refusing to acknowledge Naruto as an equal, and therefore, deciding to determine the shinobi world's fate on his own.



First, Sasuke refusing to acknowledge Naruto as his equal isn't the same as refusing to cooperate with him, which we know he's quite fine with and a whole chapter was done just to pander to this.

Second, Naruto is doing the same as you accuse Sasuke to be doing, He is acknowledging everyone isn't equal to him when he doesn't rely on them because, in your own words, these guys are too weak to help him.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2014)

What Naruto is doing now is due to him getting the Bijuu chakras, no? What about the tattoos, and the whatever that Sage entrusted to him and Sasuke? Was it just symbolic, or did they gain something concrete?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 12, 2014)

Poor Madara getting his ass whooped. 

I wonder what Sasuke can do....


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Personality isn't the same as philosophy. You know, the philosophy that made these two reincarnate ad nauseum to begin with.



How did Madara turn out in the end?

Same as Indra, right? 




ch1p said:


> First, Madara isn't using _his own power_ to change the world. He's pimping himself with Hashirama's juice and he's using the tree / tailed beast hosts for it. That isn't his own power.



Mistyped, already edited my post. Madara doesn't believe he needs to cooperate with others, he uses them to increase his own power.



ch1p said:


> Second, you guys think what Naruto is doing, i.e. having others giving him power, is an example of cooperation. The problem is, Sasuke believes in that type of cooperation, in fact he has tapped into it more than even Naruto.



So? How is that an issue? How will Sasuke turn out once its all said in done? From the looks of things, he wants to become Hokage and change everything on his own.



ch1p said:


> First, Sasuke refusing to acknowledge Naruto as his equal isn't the same as refusing to cooperate with him, which we know he's quite fine with and a whole chapter was done just to pander to this.



Just an example, and could be a reason why they end up fighting, instead of cooperating and changing the shinobi world together.



ch1p said:


> Second, Naruto is doing the same as you accuse Sasuke to be doing, He is acknowledging everyone isn't equal to him when he doesn't rely on them because, in your own words, these guys are too weak to help him.



Is he now?

He already made the decision to work with others, instead of shouldering the burden all on his own. So I don't know what what you're talking about.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why not take his eye back? Many already believe that will give him both ends of Rikudou's staff.



yeah obviously he will get his eye back from Obito.but really that staff should have more use than just being used as a sword.


----------



## lathia (Apr 12, 2014)

I just don't get how the other eye will unlock Madara's true power? By that I mean, I can't wait to see what Kishi comes up to make Obito not using both eyes, look believable.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> What Naruto is doing now is due to him getting the Bijuu chakras, no? What about the tattoos, and the whatever that Sage entrusted to him and Sasuke? Was it just symbolic, or did they gain something concrete?



Naruto used the the Yang power to save Gai from death(confirmed), the Yang power may also be related to the the perfect SM he's got now ,being able to touch the black balls and his ability to use all the bijuus powers even though he's got only a little bit from all of them.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> What Naruto is doing now is due to him getting the Bijuu chakras, no?


Yes, I would think so.



Amanda said:


> What about the tattoos, and the whatever that Sage entrusted to him and Sasuke? Was it just symbolic, or did they gain something concrete?


He seems to be able to draw the Bijuu's power through the tattoo and he seemed to already use the tattoo to somehow stop Gai from dying. Was that one of the Bijuu powers as well? Or was is something unique to the tattoo? Maybe Yang Release? We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto used the the Yang power to save Gai from death(confirmed), the Yang power may also be related to the the perfect SM he's got now ,being able to touch the black balls and his ability to use all the bijuus powers even though he's got only a little bit from all of them.





Coldhands said:


> He seems to be able to draw the Bijuu's power through the tattoo and he already used the tattoo to somehow stop Gai from dying.





Thanks! I see... and am curious about what this means for Sasuke.


----------



## takL (Apr 12, 2014)

naruto has to ask bijus to give him their power.


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto used the the Yang power to save Gai from death(confirmed), the Yang power may also be related to the the perfect SM he's got now ,being able to touch the black balls and his ability to use all the bijuus powers even though he's got only a little bit from all of them.


It's confirmed to be the Yang Release? Where?


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto has to ask bijus to give him their power.



Exactly. 

He's not forceful, he's not using them, he is cooperating with the Bijuu. Completely unlike how they were treated in the past.

People are nitpicking to find fault. It's not that deep.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> It's confirmed to be the Yang Release? Where?



It's not confirmed, but it is a logical assumption as yang allowed Hagoromo to instill life into things and Naruto looked like he did just that with Gai. Not to mention yin and yang are symbolized by dark and light and Naruto has a sun symbol (light) while Sasuke has a crescent moon symbol (dark).


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

takL said:


> naruto has to ask bijus to give him their power.



Yea obviously but the fact that he can use their full powers even with only a tiny bit of them is not normal.
Hagoromo at the end of the conversation called upon all the bijuus and they became their  full form in Narutos mind.So most likely Hagoromo has something to do with it, perhaps he gave Naruto the ability to summon their Chakra power with his hand(Yang one?).I'm sure we'll get an explanation soon enough.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> How did Madara turn out in the end?
> 
> Same as Indra, right?



Indra was like that since the beginning, there was never a moment where he believed cooperation was the answer. Madara believed in cooperation until people refused to cooperate with him. On the other hand, Sasuke believed in cooperation for most of his life and at most, it's something he has yet to embrace (which I don't doubt Kishi will eventually do it, as he is on a roll of bulshit lately).

This isn't about their personalities, because they are different characters. This is about their philosophies, which is the thing they inherited from Ashura and Indra. Do you not see the differences in between them? First, there's a disparity between the three regarding their philosophies, and second they don't fit thematically with the Ashuras, who _always believed in cooperation_.



> Mistyped, already edited my post. Madara doesn't believe he needs to cooperate with others, he uses them to increase his own power.



At the moment MAdara doesn't believe cooperation yes. However, he had this stance for a lifetime. Sasuke always believed in power and cooperation (or whatever cooperation Kishi is playing here), this is the reason why he went to Orochimaru and founded Tak. Sasuke's initial face turn from the Leaf had to do with feelings softening him up and making him forget about revenge, not because he didn't want to cooperate with them.

To make Sasuke change from this stance right now is forced and bad writing. This switch would happen only because Naruto has long since lost the flair of being main character, so Kishi had to invent this destiny shit to give him relevance again. Making SAsuke and the plot a victim of bad storytelling, once again.

Furthermore, neither Kishi nor Naruto ever cared about the cooperation with the tailed beasts in the story beyond literally, the morning before. I'm well aware of Kishi's "message", it's there, point blank. The situations he wrote don't fit with it however and to do so, the plot has twist and bend to accomodate it.



> So? How is that an issue? How will Sasuke turn out once its all said in done? From the looks of things, he wants to become Hokage and change everything on his own.



This is why Sasuke was teaming up with Naruto. NOT. Like I said, Kishi doesn't write what he preaches. If Sasuke really never relied on others to get things done, he would have never gotten Taka and he would have never teamed up with Naruto like 20 chapters ago.



> Just an example, and could be a reason why they end up fighting, instead of cooperating and changing the shinobi world together.



That still doesn't stop them from working together, which we know _they already did_. In this very same war. To make Sasuke turn ATM is forced bulshit which Kishi could have avoided by letting Sasuke _remain evil_, since at that point, he had discarded everyone that he ever relied on. Instead, Kishi went on and make Sasuke rely on Taka, Orochimaru, Naruto, Sakura and even the alliance. If it happens, then Sasuke''s motivations flip flop to accomodate the plot. Kishi writes himself into corners and then he's forced to resort to bad writing to fix it.



> Is he now?
> 
> He already made the decision to work with others, instead of shouldering the burden all on his own. So I don't know what what you're talking about.



My point is that Kishi says a lot of things in his manga that he fails to show.

What Kishi wrote is that both cooperation AND power is needed to achieve peace, because he gave *power* to both _Ashura and Naruto_, the cooperation poster boys. 

What Kishi wrote is Naruto wanting to do everything on his own. Telling Kakashi to step back so he can have a go at Kakuzu alone, telling Tsunade to go make tea and ordering the rest of the Leaf to not interfere while he defeats Pain, telling Hinata to GTFO when she went there to save his arse, tell Genma and company he'll deal with Nagato alone, tell Sai that he'll deal with the Sasuke business alone, when he shoved Gaara's hand away when he offered him help over the Sasuke business, when he refused to tell Sakura and the rookies about the massacre, when he told Kakashi to stand back at Iron Country and that he'd deal with Sasuke, when he stole Kurama's power regardless of the foxes' opinion on it, when he told the alliance to stand back while he fought Madara (and got specifically told off by Itachi over this matter), when he told the alliance to stand back while he fought Obito.

What Kishi wrote is Sasuke believing in cooperation, because he formed Taka, which he admitted that could help him even if he didn't need them. Even after Itachi, he didn't write Sasuke not believing in cooperation, when he teamed up with Itachi to defeat with Kabuto, accepted Sui and Jugo's scroll power up, relied on his memories of Kakashi sealing the curse seal, got Orochimaru back to help him get the kages, listened to the kages story to begin with and then agreed with their POV, apologised to Karin as shallow as that was, helped Sakura against the 10 tails, teamed up with Naruto, or relied Jugo's sage power up. 

Whether Kishimoto realises what he wrote or not, is unclear. However, his "message" isn't in agreement with the situations he wrote.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea obviously but the fact that he can use their full powers even with only a tiny bit of them is not normal.
> Hagoromo at the end of the conversation called upon all the bijuus and they became their  full form in Narutos mind.So most likely Hagoromo has something to do with it, perhaps he gave Naruto the ability to summon their Chakra power with his hand(Yang one?).I'm sure we'll get an explanation soon enough.



It's quantum physic's basics! 

Once you get a part of a bijuu's consciousness within you, if he cooperates, he can call up all his chakra, wherever the rest of his body is...


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Indra was like that since the beginning, there was never a moment where he believed cooperation was the answer. Madara believed in cooperation until people refused to cooperate with him. On the other hand, Sasuke believed in cooperation for most of his life and at most, it's something he has yet to embrace (which I don't doubt Kishi will eventually do it, as he is on a roll of bulshit lately).
> 
> This isn't about their personalities, because they are different characters. This is about their philosophies, which is the thing they inherited from Ashura and Indra. Do you not see the differences in between them? First, there's a disparity between the three regarding their philosophies, and second they don't fit thematically with the Ashuras, who _always believed in cooperation_.



See, why does that matter? Indra believed in power because he never once had to cooperate. Madara believed in his own power, ultimately due to different circumstances. 

He lived a different life, but arrived at similar conclusion, and therefore, was unwilling to cooperate with Hashirama in the end - same as before.




ch1p said:


> At the moment MAdara doesn't believe cooperation yes. However, he had this stance for a lifetime. Sasuke always believed in power and cooperation (or whatever cooperation Kishi is playing here), this is the reason why he went to Orochimaru and founded Tak. Sasuke's initial face turn from the Leaf had to do with feelings softening him up and making him forget about revenge, not because he didn't want to cooperate with them.
> 
> To make Sasuke change from this stance right now is forced and bad writing. This switch would happen only because Naruto has long since lost the flair of being main character, so Kishi had to invent this destiny shit to give him relevance again. Making SAsuke and the plot a victim of bad storytelling, once again.



I agree to an extend. How Kishi ultimately ties Sasuke's history into his assumed unwillingness to cooperate to solve world peace, will determine the value of his writing, but we're not at that point yet.



ch1p said:


> Furthermore, neither Kishi nor Naruto ever cared about the cooperation with the tailed beasts in the story beyond literally, the morning before. I'm well aware of Kishi's "message", it's there, point blank. The situations he wrote don't fit with it however and to do so, the plot has twist and bend to accomodate it.



Totally agree, but that's a separate issue altogether, and I do not feel like going down that road again. While I approved Naruto's full Bijuu transformation, I hated how badly their friendship was forced upon the reader.

But please, do not make me dwell on that nonsense again.

Much rather focus on the topic at hand.




ch1p said:


> This is why Sasuke was teaming up with Naruto. NOT. Like I said, Kishi doesn't write what he preaches. If Sasuke really never relied on others to get things done, he would have never gotten Taka and he would have never teamed up with Naruto like 20 chapters ago.



Again, I think it boils down to how Sasuke arrives at a similar conclusion as Madara an Indra - not whether or not he was ever willing to cooperate with others in the past.



ch1p said:


> That still doesn't stop them from working together, which we know _they already did_. In this very same war. To make Sasuke turn ATM is forced bulshit which Kishi could have avoided by letting Sasuke _remain evil_. It just makes Sasuke motivations flip flop to accomodate the plot. Kishi writes himself into corners and then he's forced to resort to bad writing to fix it.



This is another topic I do not want to get into again. Please don't get me started on choices he made with Sasuke's development along the way. 



ch1p said:


> My point is that Kishi says a lot of things in his manga that he fails to show.



Not disputing that.



Ch1p, with all due respect, we're not going to agree on this issue. I'm going to respectfully throw in the towel. I can't discuss this anymore, it's breaking my balls and I like my balls.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> See, why does that matter? Indra believed in power because he never once had to cooperate. Madara believed in his own power, ultimately due to different circumstances.
> 
> He lived a different life, but arrived at similar conclusion, and therefore, was unwilling to cooperate with Hashirama in the end - same as before.



Once more, Madara only stopped believing in cooperation because others stopped believing first.

On the other hand, Sasuke has not reached that conclusion nor is there a reason for him to reach that conclusion.



> I agree to an extend. How Kishi ultimately ties Sasuke's history into his assumed unwillingness to cooperate to solve world peace, will determine the value of his writing, but we're not at that point yet.



You have faith he'll pull it off. I have both faith and fear. It was the exact same feeling I got with Sasuke's redemption. To me, it only made sense via Itachi, which was what we ended up getting, but along the way there was plenty of 'will he really get there'.

Considering my position wasn't the most popular one either and Kishi has disappointed in several things (like the things you don't want to discuss), it does give me fear he won't pull it off. Until now, the 'cooperation' thing has held true, but other than that I can't tell and tbh it's too murky to tell. He's inconsistent with things as well.



> Totally agree, but that's a separate issue altogether, and I do not feel like going down that road again. While I approved Naruto's full Bijuu transformation, I hated how badly their friendship was forced upon the reader. But please, do not make me dwell on that nonsense again. Much rather focus on the topic at hand.



It's impossible to not mention it. The fact that Kishi half asses things is the reason why I'm complaining about this. I understand you don't want to talk about it though. Most of them have been discussed to death.



> Again, I think it boils down to how Sasuke arrives at a similar conclusion as Madara an Indra - not whether or not he was ever willing to cooperate with others in the past.



There is no way Sasuke cannot believe in cooperation. He believed in it all his life. It was always bonds that he refused to accept, but that has nothing to do with cooperation to achieve goal. That, Sasuke knows quite well



> This is another topic I do not want to get into again. Please don't get me started on choices he made with Sasuke's development along the way.
> 
> Not disputing that.
> 
> Ch1p, with all due respect, we're not going to agree on this issue. I'm going to respectfully throw in the towel. I can't discuss this anymore, it's breaking my balls and I like my balls.



Okay.


----------



## Darkmanure (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'll be honest, this idea of having the bijuu split into replicas of themselves don't sit well with me.
> 
> The two Kuramas should become one again.
> 
> Same goes for the other bijuu.



It'll probably happens when Naruto takes it all back from Madara.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> See, why does that matter? Indra believed in power because he never once had to cooperate. Madara believed in his own power, ultimately due to different circumstances.
> 
> He lived a different life, but arrived at similar conclusion, and therefore, was unwilling to cooperate with Hashirama in the end - same as before.
> 
> ...



In fact wasn't Sasuke 2nd best in the Academy due to having the lowest grades in cooperation and second lowest in assertiveness according to the first Naruto fanbook? He also was criticized by Kakashi during the first bell test for not working with his teammates by thinking them idiots and just a burden? He warmed up to them but he was still "lonerish" not counting even his tendency to want to avenge his clan without help from other people.

Madara also wasn't so good with friendship even before Izuna's death as his clan wouldn't dislike him so much and not give a damn about his warnings if they cared about him.

Basically they may not have been born with Indra like tendencies but events it their life caused them to follow in Indra's footsteps. That and possibly Indra's chakra that is possibly influencing their decisions.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

That is fanbook wank. His canon grades are first grade in everything.

However, I agree that both had Indra tendencies. Still, more problems arise from that.

Naruto was noted at being those exact same tendencies in the bell test, with Kakashi chastising him with 'you only ran around on your own'. If Sasuke is guilty of this then so is Naruto, even more so because part 1 is ripe with these. Sasuke sniding Naruto with 'teamwork from you, that's new' when they attempt to save Kakashi from Zabuza. Sasuke asking for Sakura's advice on chakra control and Naruto refusing to tell him.

Sasuke also discarded those tendencies to believe in cooperation for most of his screentime. He founded Taka, while Naruto ran around saying he'd do things 'on his own' for most of part 2.

Finally, Madara only embraced those tendencies once more because someone refused to cooperate with him in the first place.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea obviously but the fact that he can use their full powers even with only a tiny bit of them is not normal.
> Hagoromo at the end of the conversation called upon all the bijuus and they became their  full form in Narutos mind.So most likely Hagoromo has something to do with it, perhaps he gave Naruto the ability to summon their Chakra power with his hand(Yang one?).I'm sure we'll get an explanation soon enough.



I dont think he has their full power. Just their elemental abilities. They were only Partial chakras of their full form. Though I do believe that they all can combine and create a 10th tail for Kurama.

DO people realize that Kyuubi is the only Bijuu thats not associated with an element.



*Kyuubi no Kurama= Mokuton Element.*


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> That is fanbook wank. His canon grades are first grade in everything.
> 
> However, I agree that both had Indra tendencies. Still, more problems arise from that.
> 
> ...



I think that in part 1 Sasuke(at least during the beginning) was the true loner who hated to cooperate and held others in contempt while Naruto actually wanted to work with Sakura and disliked to cooperate with Sasuke(at least during the beginning) because he hated his guts.

But yeah, Naruto had to be woken up by Itachi as he was approaching Indra's philosophy though not due to seeing others as a burden but by being desperate to protect them. Obito, another guy with Ashura-like tendencies did fall to despair and stopped believing in cooperation while seeing everyone as pawns or enemies.

Indra's chakra may help "corrupt" those who carry it but "Ashuraish" guys like Naruto and Obito also may risk becoming like Indra if reality slaps them too hard. Like it slapped Obito with despair.

But when you say that Madara embraced those tendencies when someone refused to cooperate with him who exactly do you mean? Hashi always wanted too cooperate with him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Im so fucking hyped. My prediction coming true. Naruto new elements and new jutsu will happen !!!!

Next is going to be like this.

Naruto fucks up Madara good.
Madara gets the other rinnegan and fucks everyone good
Sasuke joins Naruto and they fuck Madara
Madara uses magic shit and makes the fruit appear and eats it becoming the second "kaguya" in power !
Madara fucks everyone badly.

Naruto and sasuke goes into ultimate freindship power or spirit bomb with the help of alliance.

Yeah yeah !

Im so fucking hyped !


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

Now that I think about it.. Jiraiya's toad headband makes sense


----------



## m1cojakle (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> Im so fucking hyped. My prediction coming true. Naruto new elements and new jutsu will happen !!!!
> 
> Next is going to be like this.
> 
> ...



I think you read Kishi's mind.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

/\ Yep, that's the whole rest of this arc.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2014)

But why would Sasuke wait before joining the battle?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

So who wants to play give Naruto a new power up/jutsu or elemental stuff ?

Sand Rasengan 
 Fire Rasengan or wind + fire = scorch release rasengan
Water Rasengan or Water Clones
Vapor Rasengan or mist ?
Acid Rasengan or glue clones or glue jutsu 
Ability to fly like Onoki or Wings 
Ink clones or Ink Rasengan 

Combination of this stuff maybe ?



m1cojakle said:


> I think you read Kishi's mind.



Also to make up for all of this shit Sasuke gets the fucking Rinnegan or EMS that has rinnegan powers !


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 12, 2014)

I curious to see if the Rinbo will work on Naruto or not.


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> I curious to see if the Rinbo will work on Naruto or not.



100 percent guarantee it won't...maybe


----------



## m1cojakle (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto should form a win rasengan around his body and use it to fly.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> I curious to see if the Rinbo will work on Naruto or not.



the wy ksihi framed those panels,  i doubt  it will. 


maybe sand will block it or sasuke or something


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> Good thing about this is that Naruto will probably get some new clothes after the war, seeing how his pants and jacket are in bad shape.



I'm going to bet on an orange leotard. Like this 



vered said:


> Yea obviously but the fact that he can use their full powers even with only a tiny bit of them is not normal.
> Hagoromo at the end of the conversation called upon all the bijuus and they became their  full form in Narutos mind.So most likely Hagoromo has something to do with it, perhaps he gave Naruto the ability to summon their Chakra power with his hand(Yang one?).I'm sure we'll get an explanation soon enough.



What matters most is that he has their chakra natures. Even if Goku doesn't have a lot of chakra Naruto more than has enough and if he allows Goku to give him the chakra element necessary, Naruto can amplify it with his Senjutsu to epic proportions.




Klue said:


> Don't forget Bubble Rasengan.



That move can only be called Bubblegan for obvious reasons


----------



## RBL (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> So who wants to play give Naruto a new power up ?
> 
> Sand Rasengan
> Fire Rasengan or wind + fire = scorch release rasengan
> ...



i'm so fcking hyped, naruto just got an original technique, he can revive everyone!!!!.

and oh my god, i'm so fcking hyped to see naruto's new power up, he hasn't gotten any new power up, since ehmm? like 10 chapters.

and did you see the spoiler scan? he is using a badass rasengan, of course rasengan nevers get old,and he is the reincarnation of the sage of the six path's son, i just want to see more flashbacks about that guy 'ashura', that'd be epic, you know what would be more cooler than some ashura flashbacks? yes, some kushina flashbacks as well.

and now imagine naruto + sasuke combining their ultimate techiques, like that filler susanoo with the cursed seal mode , imagine this new badass susano'o with whatever the fuck naruto asspulls next.

i'm just looking forward that epic battle !!1!!11111111111


----------



## takL (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> the wy ksihi framed those panels,  i doubt  it will.



and what hapens to the hero, madarampas? stay tuned kinda?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm only excited because Madara seems to be losing and battle might end sooner than I thought.

Though this may be wishful thinking. Still expecting a minimum of 20 chapters before battle ends.


----------



## RBL (Apr 12, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I'm only excited because Madara seems to be losing and battle might end sooner than I thought.
> 
> Though this may be wishful thinking. Still expecting a minimum of 20 chapters before battle ends.



you just want to know more about the death god haha.


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2014)

takL said:


> and what hapens to the hero, madarampas? stay tuned kinda?



well,  if rainbow where to work on naruto,  kishi woulf have made madara use rinbo and then show us it affecting  directly.  naruto,  however,  charging like nothing  will happen  says otherwise. 


but i might  be wrong


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

Honestly this fight is going to get interrupted. I think Madara going to get caught in Izanami now. I think this is just a slight preview to what Naruto will end up doing later.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> well,  if rainbow where to work on naruto,  kishi woulf have made madara use rinbo and then show us it affecting  directly.  naruto,  however,  charging like nothing  will happen  says otherwise.
> 
> 
> but i might  be wrong



Rinbo is an invisible attack, he does it one panel before the end panel with naruto. The effects of the attack will only be seen the page afterwards whether successful or not. Unfortunately we'll have to wait a few days so it seems before the full chapter is out.


----------



## Jad (Apr 12, 2014)

What are the chances Spiral Zetsu has finished up with the Alliance and will fight Kakashi, Gaara and Lee


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Also this is a one handed rasenshuriken in SM Mode did we see that before ?


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> Also this is a one handed rasenshuriken in SM Mode did we see that before ?



No it's a first time, in BM he always did it with extra 2 chakra arms.This time he has none and he is in base mode.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> No it's a first time, in BM he always did it with extra 2 chakra arms.This time he has none and he is in base mode.



In BM i saw him using 2 rasenshurikien eatch in one hand with no clones...

And this is SM mode or  god like base mode with nature energy and Bijuu Chakra ?  since it was said that its.. * Senpo*: Lava release Rasenshuriken


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Honestly this fight is going to get interrupted. I think Madara going to get caught in Izanami now. I think this is just a slight preview to what Naruto will end up doing later.



Izanagi and Izanami won't make a return.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> In BM i saw him using 2 rasenshurikien eatch in one hand with no clones...
> 
> And this is SM mode since it was said that its.. * Senpo*: Lava release Rasenshuriken



Yea but he used 2 chakra hands to help him which is the equivalent of extra hands.
Yea this is SM(and a perfect one so it seems), but it's still his base mode in terms of bijuu power.
So it's the first time he has done such a thing.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Izanagi and Izanami won't make a return.


That doesn't make any sense


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> *Yea but he used 2 chakra hands to help him which is the equivalent of extra hands.*
> Yea this is SM(and a perfect one so it seems), but it's still his base mode in terms of bijuu power.
> So it's the first time he has done such a thing.



Nope...



And you can read the chapter if you don't belive the image 
Chapter 666/5


Also the current stuff its like Base Mode but with SM powers and Bijuu's power... why is kishi doing this i have no fucking idea....

Maybe his still thinking what cloak he should give and his buying time... or wants to show that base mode naruto can fuck up people to....


----------



## ZE (Apr 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> That doesn't make any sense



Sasuke's about to show off his new powers given to him by RS himself, and since izanagi and izanami were only invented long after RS died, those aren't the powers we'll be seeing from him. At least, his fighting style won't revolve around izanagi and izanami right when we've got to see what RS gave him.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto right now is showing off powers that have little to do with RS himself [Rasenshuriken; Sage mode]. I doubt Sasuke's old powers, and the emphasized "true power" of the Uchiha will be left out. Sasuke isn't Madara.


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea you are right,in that image we don't see him with extra hands however the FRS are already formed in his hands. i don't think there has been a pic where we've see him actually form the FRS with no chakra hands, or in SM.
the last FRS in his SM base mode was done with extra clones here:
Chapter 666/5
What Naruto does this chapter is new ,especially since his mode is SM+K0 which is still considered based and not Bijuu mode form.
Naruto is basically showing Mystic Gohan kind of power.His SM is different though, so the rules might be different as well especially with all the bijuus powers and hagoromo yang chakra withing him.


----------



## ZE (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto is using his new sun mark on the palm of his hand to save Guy and form a lava FRS. You expect Sasuke to use his moon mark to form izanagi and izanami? Have fun with that.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope Kishi'd show Hiruzen destroying the SZ and the WZ, so we can be done with them. Then, somehow, the BZ be able to give the Rinnegan to madara somehow, but they manage to defeat/kill him completely. Thus, all the zetsus can be out of the picture. 

Then madara with both Rinnegan start the fight with Naruto and Sasuke at the start of the next volume. I don't know if kishi will make it logical, but madara will probably be a head of them somehow, and that when Minato's jutsu come to create an opining, and Hashi's jutsu to deal with the SM madara stole from him. 

probably after that we will get some chapters about TnJ and Izuna and all that crap.


----------



## RBL (Apr 12, 2014)

Jad said:


> What are the chances Spiral Zetsu has finished up with the Alliance and will fight Kakashi, Gaara and Lee



oh god that would be cool 

gaara and lee teaming up again


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

ZE said:


> Naruto is using his new sun mark on the palm of his hand to save Guy and form a lava FRS.


Yes, he's using a _combo_ of the power received from RS [Healing] along with his old power [Rasenshuriken] and Biju power [4 tails].


There's little reason for Izanagi to _not_ make a return when Sasuke has Hash dna. You scared bruh?:ignoramus  



ZE said:


> You expect Sasuke to use his moon mark to form izanagi and izanami? Have fun with that.


----------



## Hasan (Apr 12, 2014)

The sudden shift in Madara's tone and him actually attempting to do something has an interesting implication in regards to his battle against Guy, no? 



Jad said:


> What are the chances Spiral Zetsu has finished up with the Alliance and will fight Kakashi, Gaara and Lee



Impossible... Hiruzen is there, and Guruguru is about to learn Orochimaru's way... the hard way.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

ZE said:


> Naruto is using his new sun mark on the palm of his hand to save Guy and form a lava FRS. You expect Sasuke to use his moon mark to form izanagi and izanami? Have fun with that.



those jutsu uses the light of the eye... he will get rinnegan...


----------



## vered (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> those jutsu uses the light of the eye... he will get rinnegan...



In my opinion he will get Red rinnegan and be able to use all MS jutsus together with realm powers and that will put him on equal terms with a Naruto that has all the bijuus powers.
Sasukes entrance will be an amazing one.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> That doesn't make any sense



Such powers aren't meant for Sasuke to have. :ignoramus


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

No one is saying that gai ripped of madara's hashi face eh?? Thats why he's healing shit.Madara's plan to use bijuu and juubi was fail because he was always incompatible with senjutsu no matter how many dna stealing he tried.This is why he's still realiant on doujutsu its just what you do.

Now we'll see if renbo fails infront of naruto who is just Jjin making him be an infinite power natures energy freak. Apart fron renbo being apush jutsu from teh eye what was the point.Its not as cool as shinrai. 

And no I disagree the palm patch from rikdudou does'nt allow naruto to form rasengan with bijuu chakra.Thast just stupid Naruto had these chakra abilitys before hand him being Jjin obviously allow him to do it.

That palm patch that revived gai thats rikudous doing.The palm patch power allows naruto to just ''change'' things from what they were gai will be restored fully soon. The creation of things is useless naruto will recreat juubi/bijuu's as prophesized so he's got that.

Sasukes powers are just green latern susanowa.He will cut the tree down and help naruto when madara turns into that monster.It will be like the time rikdudou and his brother fought juubi.Sasuke's not a power house fighter he will not be going to get magical crap naruto has.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Such powers aren't meant for Sasuke to have. :ignoramus


But he just got Senju dna.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> But he just got Senju dna.



And as a result, he'll show you where the Rinnegan is now.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

Senju dna != Ashura chakra


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Senju dna != Ashura chakra



but rikdudu clearly states he has indra's chakra :Zaru
Its clearly known that ashura and indra dont have the same powers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

vered said:


> In my opinion he will get Red rinnegan and be able* to use all MS jutsus together with realm powers *and that will put him on equal terms with a Naruto that has all the bijuus powers.
> Sasukes entrance will be an amazing one.



I doubt that... since it would be to hax and would shit on everyone else who has those powers.

Sasuke will get the normal rinnegan that will grant him all 5 type's of nature element + other stuff for his susanoo and some realm powers.

Why didnt Kishi gaved Sasuke... Itachi weapons ? Since it would shit on Itachi....

You must think of other characters to...


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Apr 12, 2014)

Madara has to get the other eye and become Perfect.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 12, 2014)

What if Sasuke's gonna demolish Spiral Zetsu while Naruto fights Madara?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

So Kishi hyped up Sasuke with the "Let's go", just to send him to friggin Zetsu


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

I think Sasuke will end up having the power to create anything he can imagine. So, theoretically, Sasuke and Naruto could recreate the dead, or create a real version of IT.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What if Sasuke's gonna demolish Spiral Zetsu while Naruto fights Madara?



Yea not happening as the last several chapters have all indicated Naruto and Sasuke teaming up to beat Madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What if Sasuke's gonna demolish Spiral Zetsu while Naruto fights Madara?



Are you being serious right now?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I think Sasuke will end up having the power to *create* anything he can imagine. So, theoretically, Sasuke and Naruto could recreate the dead, or create a real version of IT.



no that is naruto power.... breath life into things while the other shapes things from nothing...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> no that is naruto power.... breath life into things while the other shapes things from nothing...





That's what he said. Naruto instills life into things while Sasuke creates form from nothing.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> Madara has to get the other eye and become Perfect.



What other eye?? obito's rin'negan?? The all in one kaguya eye?? Rin'engan is useless here. Sage mode and natures energy is just rapeing everything.

Madara fucked up he has juubi chakra but cant use it.Cant use sage mode cause he's a fake not natural ability.He's basiccly has CS version of juubi.CS version of tapping into nature energy.

And If this renbo thing dont work next chapter mads needs to turn into a monster.At this point naruto is superman with a sun in his pocket its not believable for naruto get rocked now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

An eye capable of using all ocular jutsu is too powerful. Kamui alone would cause too many problems, especially since it can be used along with other justu simultaneously.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Are you being serious right now?


Would you object to a one-chapter Curbstomping from Sasuke to Spiral Zetsu before the meat of Madara?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That's what he said. Naruto instills life into things while Sasuke creates form from nothing.



I read that as if he meant that Sasuke could create anything and use it. He could create stuff but without life from naruto it would be worthless.

Unless he shapes his jutsu like susanoo and weapons it wont work on other stuff without the yang.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That's what he said. Naruto instills life into things while Sasuke creates form from nothing.



Actually rikdudou never said that fans did. Rikudou did say that naruto will create a juubi and new bijuu?? To do that you need creation ability >>So Naruto defientely has creation ability its the prophecy.

Looking at gai and what naruto said about changing things I  think naruto can just reverse processes and restore things yes naruto is orihime now fuck your healing naruto is restoration man.Why has no one thought that naruto or sauske will do it different and change the powers or create new ones. They are different generation and have a different understanding.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> I read that as if he meant that Sasuke could create anything and use it. He could create stuff but without life from naruto it would be worthless.
> 
> Unless he shapes his jutsu like susanoo and weapons it wont work on other stuff without the yang.



Well you didn't read it correctly then. He pretty much said Sasuke would create the bodies while Naruto would instill life in them. 

And being able to create form from nothing is OP as fuck. Sasuke would basically be on some green lantern shit if Kishi has Sasuke use that ability to its fullest extent provided that is the ability he received.



B.o.t.i said:


> Actually rikdudou never said that fans did. Rikudou did say that naruto will create a juubi and new bijuu?? To do that you need creation ability >>So Naruto defientely has creation ability its the prophecy
> 
> Looking at gai and what naruto said about changing things I  think naruto can just reverse processes and restore things yes naruto is orihime now fuck your healing naruto is restoration man.Why has no one factored that naruto or sauske will do it different and change the powers or create new ones. They are different generation and have a different understanding.





I never said Hagoromo said that. I was talking about the poster Shin was quoting. Still, those two abilities are yang (instilling life) and yin (creating form), which when Hagoromo used them together it was called creation of all things. Based on what Naruto did would suggest he has the yang power while Sasuke will likely have the yin power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Would you object to a one-chapter Curbstomping from Sasuke to Spiral Zetsu before the meat of Madara?



Yes, I don't want to see that.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> no that is naruto power.... breath life into things while the other shapes things from nothing...


Yeah, you didn't correct me because I didn't say Sasuke's creations would have life. In fact, I specified that together they could create life: you know Sasuke could create the body, whilst Naruto breaths life into it. Theoretically  they could have a child together.


----------



## eurytus (Apr 12, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Yeah, you didn't correct me because I didn't say Sasuke's creations would have life. In fact, I specified that together they could create life: you know Sasuke could create the body, whilst Naruto breaths life into it. Theoretically  they could have a child together.



So RS created a jutsu to get rid of the need for women.......Indra and Asura probably were made by the Sage asexually


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I never said Hagoromo said that. I was talking about the poster Shin was quoting. Still, those two abilities are yang (instilling life) and yin (creating form), *which when Hagoromo used them together it was called creation of all things*.




OK.But thats how you make bijuu's.Naruto is destined to do that shit. So naruto definetely has creation ability.

This sun/moon patches are dfifferent stuff. I still think Naruto is orihime. Sasuke is probably  green latern with susanowa.His powers are eye based he cant just start doing bullshit non eye related thats his power.I still think sasuke will cut the tree down with some new susuanowa weapon.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> OK.But thats how you make bijuu's.Naruto is destined to do that shit. So naruto definetely has creation ability.
> 
> This sun/moon patches are dfifferent stuff. I still think Naruto is orihime. Sasuke is probably  green latern with susanowa.His powers are eye based he cant just start doing bullshit non eye related thats his power.I still think sasuke will cut the tree down with some new susuanowa weapon.



No. Naruto likely has the yang (sun/light) power while Sasuke likely has the yin (moon/dark) power. Stop being biased and try looking at things objectively. 

Naruto damn sure isn't going to posses both. The power Hagoromo gave them was split and the markings have everything to do with that power as Naruto saved Gai by placing his hand (with the sun marking) over Gai's chest and stopped his body from crumbling. Not to mention the sun mark showed up on Gai's chest with some sort of seal extending from it.

Edit: And I hope you realize that susanoo is pretty much the epitome of the yin ability seeing as it's basically creating form from nothing that isn't sentient (as in it has no life).


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Yeah, you didn't correct me because I didn't say Sasuke's creations would have life. In fact, I specified that together they could create life: you know Sasuke could create the body, whilst Naruto breaths life into it. Theoretically  they could have a child together.



I see what you're doing Kishi

It's time for Menma to show up again 
I approve


----------



## Del Ruiz (Apr 12, 2014)

Hopefully, Madara suddenly remembers he can do more throw around tennis balls of death, he has actualy jutsus in his arsenal, and that his legs actually work if he wants to dodge something

-spit-


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 12, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> No. Naruto likely has the yang (sun/light) power while Sasuke likely has the yin (moon/dark) power. Stop being biased and try looking at things objectively.
> 
> Naruto damn sure isn't going to posses both. The power Hagoromo gave them was split and the markings have everything to do with that power as Naruto saved Gai by placing his hand (with the sun marking) over Gai's chest and stopped his body from crumbling. Not to mention the sun mark showed up on Gai's chest with some sort of seal extending from it.



Well actually rikuoud never stated what power he gave them this is all fan specualtion.

I dont write this shit.Whats canon is the prohecy clearly states naruto will reform the bijuus and create new ones.You cant do this without creation ability. This is fact in black and white

Chapter 666/5
Chapter 666/5

There in black and white reconfirmed last chapter with rikudou's blessing.Naruto will change the world balhblah.desting child,bijuus in your hand blah,blah.

What powers where given to naruto and sasuke is pure fanfic specualtion until proven factual.And they never are close to the myths or fans speculation.But real present facts says naruto will recreate new bijuu and new juubi. You cant do this without creation ability.

You cant argue against repeated canon.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Well actually rikuoud never stated what power he gave them this is all fan specualtion.



Once again, I never said he said it. Stop putting words in my mouth. 



> I dont write this shit.Whats canon is the prohecy clearly states naruto will reform the bijuus and create new ones.You cant do this without creation ability. This is fact in black and white
> 
> Chapter 666/5
> Chapter 666/5




It's NEVER stated anywhere that Naruto will create Bijuu. 



> There in black and white reconfirmed last chapter with rikudou's blessing.Naruto will change the world balhblah.desting child,bijuus in your hand blah,blah.



And? This has nothing to do with yin and yang powers.



> What powers where given to naruto and sasuke is pure fanfic specualtion until proven factual.And they never are close to the myths or fans speculation.But real present facts says naruto will recreate new bijuu and new juubi. You cant do this without creation ability.



It doesn't take a rocket scientist to put 2 and 2 together. Naruto and Sasuke both have a light and dark symbol on the palm of their hand. The sun and the moon respectively. Darkness and light represent Yin and Yang. What are the powers of Yin and Yang? To create form from nothing (Yin) and instill life (Yang). What does Naruto do to Gai? He places his hand with his sun symbol on it over Gai's chest and manages to save him. 

I'm not sitting here stating anything as fact, but all one needs to do is have common sense to tell what the sun and moon symbols they have mean. 

And once again, it's never stated that Naruto will create new bijuu. You're writing a fanfic in your head if you seriously believe that. Hagoromo has said that Naruto will lead the bijuu in different forms and different names. It never says Naruto will create new Bijuu. Lead does not mean create.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

Actually. I think naruto and sasuke got both. Ths create form and breathe life is the bases of nin. Kabuto has already done this before.  Bt i think sasuke will breathe life into objects but it wont have a soul or sentience. Just pure controlled instinct. Naruto will be able to gives souls and personality. But his  constructs wont be as elaborate as sasuke.

I cant imagine sasuke with all mangekyo abilities. I want it been wanting it but now with everything else included he might become to hax. Plus GL abilities. If your keeping up with Bleach greemy the strongest Star knight has the ability to create form from nothing with his imagination. And thats not even touching on the senjutsu aspect of his power. Kishi is in straight baller mode with the O.P. honestly right now outside of moving at lightspeed. Naruto and sasuke might be able to hang with demi gods in other verses such as marvel and DC at this rate. But then again who needs to run at light speed when you have space time


----------



## plot1st (Apr 12, 2014)

a little off base but I'm currently wondering why Indra hasn't recieved the Uchihahahahaha treatment yet.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

Essentially Naruto has all the elements except lightning.

Rinnegan Sasuke is obvious. I reckon he'll have the Ninjutsu mastery Nagato had because of the Rinnegan.

Also any ideas on Naruto's shroud? KCM type shroud, or Son's?


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 12, 2014)

Del Ruiz said:


> Hopefully, Madara suddenly remembers he can do more throw around tennis balls of death, he has actualy jutsus in his arsenal, and that his legs actually work if he wants to dodge something
> 
> -spit-



Seriously. Dunno why he seemed to only use EMS against Hashirama. He shouldn't have tied this time when he now has Rinnegan and Hashirama's Mokuton.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

Madara is obviously suffers from Rinne-amnesia:

> Low on energy levels
> Sees Rasenshuriken
> Decides to use Rinbo/Limbo instead of Preta Path

Is the Rinnegan can be so held back in terms of not being used in its most productive way... then imagine how gimped the Sharinnegan will be.


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto and his Rasengan caused such shit storm, I wonder how this forum will hold up when it is reveled that Sasuke does not have Rinnegan and just spams his Susanoooooo and Amateraus, which are just bigger than before!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been saying that Naruto and Sasuke's power ups will be the largest jump in the series but nope, people didn't believe me. It was bound to happen and he hasn't even powered up yet. Everything seems to be going according to plan. This is how this battle will play out

- Naruto shows a bit of what he can do in "base/SM" mode while pushing Madara back, Madara is surprised at his strength
- Sasuke comes and does the same in his "base/SM" mode while Madara is pushed back and is surprised as well
- Madara's plan activates and he somehow powers up, probably another eye or whatever, he powers up and pushes Naruto and Sasuke to the ropes
- Naruto and Sasuke power up to their full forms
- Naruto and Sasuke's full forms defeat Madara 

I agree with the theory of Madara having a third eye. I've said that Naruto and Sasuke were too strong so Madara probably won't be able to get the Rinnegan Obito has and considering this Madara needs a backup plan. Having another Rinnegan seems perfect. Madara always has some type of backup plan whenever the situation arises. Either way, Naruto and Sasuke both will be stronger than 8 Gates Gai, obviously, and more than likely faster and more effective. I've been saying this shit. They're the main characters. 

I just can't wait to see more of what they can do. All these different elements for Naruto in this mode, Sasuke hasn't even stepped on the scene yet. You know that boy will be combining Amaterasu and Kirins together. He'll probably have human-sized Susanoo armor. He will be able to wield every potential MS skill. Just imagine how crazy Sasuke will be, I mean, what? I'd CRACK UP if Sasuke gained Kamui. Damn. They're too fucking good man, they're too good. 

Madara needs help. he needs fucking help.

And yeah I cannot wait for the Naruto/Sasuke fight. This thing will be fucking INSANE.



vagnard said:


> He barely reacted. He even thought he hadn't regenerated due the increase of power after Naruto's punch. And this is just like SM + Kyuubi first stage. He hasn't used KMC or BM yet.
> 
> I think it's a bit stupid but it seems Madara will need another power up without even showing a single ability of his JJ stage to keep with Naruto specially when Sasuke joins the battle



Yeah Madara barely reacted, he blamed it on Naruto's powers rather than himself so Naruto is the real culprit here. 

I don't think it is stupid, I've been saying that Naruto and Sasuke will have the most insane power ups in the series. Everything is coming out according to plan really. I will say that I didn't expect Madara to get this jobbed out this early. I knew Naruto would be able to do this himself but I didn't expect it to happen this soon, let alone the fact Naruto hasn't reached his full form yet. 

Madara's getting jobbed out here.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 12, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Naruto and his Rasengan caused such shit storm, I wonder how this forum will hold up when it is reveled that Sasuke does not have Rinnegan and just spams his Susanoooooo and Amateraus, which are just bigger than before!



when Sasuke appears, ill be sure to ask you, "Where is your God now?"


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't think that Madara will end by being stomped. The last time Naruto and Sasuke got a super power up, the last Juubi Jinchuriki didn't get stomped.

Obito and Madara's words implied Madara's ocular prowess will be very different once he has both eyes. If both characters, Naruto and Sasuke, are too much for a one eyed Madara, then it makes sense to allow him to obtain the other Rinnegan to highlight the difference. I'm sure Zetsu will probably make a difference when he merges with Madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Naruto and his Rasengan caused such shit storm, I wonder how this forum will hold up when it is reveled that Sasuke does not have Rinnegan and just spams his Susanoooooo and Amateraus, which are just bigger than before!



If Sasuke fails to acquire the Rinnegan, I'm quitting the manga.

True story.


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> when Sasuke appears, ill be sure to ask you, "Where is your God now?"


My god is there with no arms! He is known as the "Yellow Flash" 

But seriously though, had Kishi finally run out of ideas? Recycle stuff! What is this go green campain?

On the positive note, Madara finally used a Rinnegan jutsu, Rinbo was it?



Klue said:


> If Sasuke fails to acquire the Rinnegan, I'm quitting the manga.
> 
> True story.



Then it is in your best interest to get packing! 
I can see maybe a third eye with EMS in normal eye socket, but Rinnegan is looking unlikely!


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Sasuke fails to acquire the Rinnegan, I'm quitting the manga.
> 
> True story.



Maybe he will get better?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

Depending on what Limbo/Rinbo does, it will raise questions as to why he didn't use Preta.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope sasuke gets the rinnegan for the sole reason of him being more versatile. No more enton arrows get wiped aside shit is disgraceful and boring. Plus he will need something more than just awesome inton green lantern abilities to keep up with naruto's yoton and bijuu accumulation. The rinnegan is it.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, Nardo got 5 elements affinity and Bijuu's Jutsus.

Sauce will get all MS abilities(including Kamui) with no side effects.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, Nardo got 5 elements affinity and Bijuu's Jutsus.



Where did lightning come from?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I don't think that Madara will end by being stomped. The last time Naruto and Sasuke got a super power up, the last Juubi Jinchuriki didn't get stomped.
> 
> Obito and Madara's words implied Madara's ocular prowess will be very different once he has both eyes. If both characters, Naruto and Sasuke, are too much for a one eyed Madara, then it makes sense to allow him to obtain the other Rinnegan to highlight the difference. I'm sure Zetsu will probably make a difference when he merges with Madara.



He wouldn't be stomped but this isn't going to be some "all out they can't move anymore after it is done" type of battle. Their combined powers will give them the win. Right now we're seeing Naruto have the advantage, Sasuke will get his next, Madara will then power up giving him the advantage and then Naruto and Sasuke power up to their full forms and end the battle. If Naruto and Sasuke are both too much for one-eyed Madara then if you add up everything else up then it all makes sense. 

The last major power up for Naruto was actually BM, KSM wasn't really a major power up nor was them both combining their skills, just using what they have. Time tells us that with each major power up Naruto gets his strength becomes far more insane each time. This one seems to be the biggest. 

As for Sasuke, yes he's getting type of Rinnegan variation. I'd be surprised if he didn't or at least a super Rinnegan/Sharingan brand new eye. Considering Naruto is going to be the 9 Bijuu Jinchuuriki, the one the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki should have been, I really think Sasuke will end up gaining a set of eyes that SHOULD have been what goes beyond the Rinnegan. 

I wouldn't doubt Kishi giving him a brand new eye that is on the same level as the Rinnegan.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where did lightning come from?


Tenpenchi:ignoramus 



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Plus he will need something more than just awesome inton green lantern abilities to keep up with naruto's yoton and bijuu accumulation. The rinnegan is it.


And what exactly does the Rinnegan do?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Should be a good chapter wonder what madara may do if rinbo does not work maybe he can finally get the other eye. Maybe by powering up bz somehow


----------



## Harbour (Apr 12, 2014)

> Where did lightning come from?


Logic scheme is next: Naruto got Youton ability - > Yoton aquired fire chakra+earth chakra - > Naruto has at least fire+earth+wind elements - > Naruto  can get other Bijuu's abilities - > Sanbi uses water element - > Naruto also got water affinity - > so, Naruto got fire+earth+water element added to his own wind element - > i doesnt see, why he shouldnt get lightning affinity?

Actually, since Naruto can use Lava Release, there are only two options:

1) Naruto has earth+fire+wind affinity since the beginnig, wind just his main affinity. Bijuu gave him their own abilities, including Goku make him able to mix elements into Lava Release.

2)Naruto didnt have earth+fire affinity. He got it now, after Rikudou's Blessing, who known as 5 Element User. And bijuu gave hims the ability to use their abilities, including Goku make him able to mix elements into Lava Release.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where did lightning come from?



2-tails and 7-tails possibly have lightning-based abilities....?

I think everyone is just assuming he has all 5 because he obviously will. It doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## 1Person (Apr 12, 2014)

when gyuuki hit suigetsu with his tail beast kamahamah there's a small lighting illustration around the ball so that might be a thing


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Tenpenchi:ignoramus
> 
> 
> And what exactly does the Rinnegan do?



Asura path, deva path, animal path and maybe outer path. That is all it needs to do for sasuke to jump up *tiers*. Imagine sasuke combining his susanoo with his rinnegan like madara did.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Sasuke fails to acquire the Rinnegan, I'm quitting the manga.
> 
> True story.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Logic scheme is next: Naruto got Youton ability - > Yoton aquired fire chakra+earth chakra - > Naruto has at least fire+earth+wind elements - > Naruto  can get other Bijuu's abilities - > Sanbi uses water element - > Naruto also got water affinity - > so, Naruto got fire+earth+water element added to his own wind element - > i doesnt see, why he shouldnt get lightning affinity?
> 
> Actually, since Naruto can use Lava Release, there are only two options:
> 
> ...



Which Bijuu has lightning?



PikaCheeka said:


> 2-tails and 7-tails possibly have lightning-based abilities....?
> 
> I think everyone is just assuming he has all 5 because he obviously will. It doesn't have to make sense.



The two tails obviously has fire. The seven tails is a possibility though.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Apr 12, 2014)

Why can't we just suppose Jesus Naruto suddenly finds out he has the 2nd natural lightning affinity in his chakra for story sake? Most fodder Jonin has 2 afterall, the Savior deserves more than fodder.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Which Bijuu has lightning?
> 
> 
> 
> The two tails obviously has fire. The seven tails is a possibility though.



I am thinking he can combine their abilities and use the tenpenchii attack from the juubi


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Sasuke fails to acquire the Rinnegan, I'm quitting the manga.
> 
> True story.



But the smart people know that Sasuke gets the rinnegan this is the foreshadow for such a fucking long time...

How would he ever surpass Rinnegan Madara with EMS that is retarded.
Best shit for him would be kaguya stuff eye Rinnegan + Sharingan combination or some shit like that.
Hashirama chakra + Kabuto treats him with senju stuff... do i need to draw a fucking map....

*PS*. Notice i said smart people....


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I am thinking he can combine their abilities and use the tenpenchii attack from the juubi



This is true.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

Naruto has Sage Mode active as he has all the Bijuu's power. That automatically comes with Sage Mode as it was the case for Obito and Madara.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto has Sage Mode active as he has all the Bijuu's power. That automatically comes with Sage Mode as it was the case for Obito and Madara.



I think he uses Bijuu's chakra and SM powers in his Base Mode.

Kishi either wants to show that Base Naruto is OP or his buying time since he has no idea what should be the next chakra cloak for Naruto...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto has Sage Mode active as he has all the Bijuu's power. That automatically comes with Sage Mode as it was the case for Obito and Madara.



Obito and madara did not have sage mode automatically madara had to steal hashiramas and obito took some from madara. Unlike them naruto already had sage mode on his own and it's easier to combine now. I think because he has all the bijuu. Before just with kurama he said he could gather sage chakra faster when he first combine kurama and sage mode vs obito. Maybe not with the other bijuu is even faster to gather. Who knows


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, why? They're pretty much equals now.



there not equals. Sasuke ont he dark side. I think his eyes will look like a Rinnegan combine with sharingan whose center is a red half moon


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 12, 2014)

Lets focused on the eyes, for sasuke, combined tennigan and sahringan, an eye with spirals, combine with six tomoes whose center is the red cresent moon. For naruto, we is was a cross shape, i dont what would it be


----------



## Mateush (Apr 12, 2014)

Sasuke with Rinnegan definitely is possible, but my heart wants him to fully master Sharingan + extra power from RS. Rinnegan should be in the trash can now.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Asura path, deva path, animal path and maybe outer path. That is all it needs to do for sasuke to jump up *tiers*. Imagine sasuke combining his susanoo with his rinnegan like madara did.


Madara still called PS his full power, despite all that shit.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Madara still called PS his full power, *[when he was incapable of using the Rinnegan's full power]* despite all that shit.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Fixed for accuracy.


Not sure what that has to do with the specific examples the poster gave.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Logic scheme is next: Naruto got Youton ability - > Yoton aquired fire chakra+earth chakra - > Naruto has at least fire+earth+wind elements - > Naruto  can get other Bijuu's abilities - > Sanbi uses water element - > Naruto also got water affinity - > so, Naruto got fire+earth+water element added to his own wind element - > i doesnt see, why he shouldnt get lightning affinity?
> 
> Actually, since Naruto can use Lava Release, there are only two options:
> 
> ...



I dont think Naruto will be able to use Elements individually outside of win. But he can use the Tailed beast chakra to give him that elemental power.

I think this manga has kekkei genkai work two ways. You can be borth with the power to fuse it together. Or you can inherit that power from a bijuu. Just look at Gaara. I dont think we have ever seen Gaara use Wind and sand techniques. Not to my knowledge atleast and he seems to have just the sand element somehow.

Just like hashirama. I think it will be revealed that he never combined Wood and Water for mokuton that he just had that ability. And due to years of research by Orochimaru they were able to replicate that ability by combining earth and water.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> But the smart people know that Sasuke gets the rinnegan this is the foreshadow for such a fucking long time...
> 
> How would he ever surpass Rinnegan Madara with EMS that is retarded.
> Best shit for him would be kaguya stuff eye Rinnegan + Sharingan combination or some shit like that.
> ...



This is Narutos manga who cares about Sasuke surpassing Madara? I've been hearing the old saying sasuke eyes surpasses itachis eyes look how it turn out he has itachis eyes replaced his old eyes.

Orochimaru what he said doesn't mean anything.

Hashirama only gave sasuke a sealing jutsu and kabuto healed him through studies of hashirama cells. 

If sasuke gets rinnegan he will be another RS. Sasuke needs Asura and Indra chakra in one. Sasuke should just have Indra power alone as Naruto has Ashura chakra.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Where did Madara combine Susano'o with Rinnegan?

There is no proof that his meteor attack was Rinnegan-related, was there?

And Susano'o might have done the seals just because he did. We rarely see anyone using jutsu within a Susano'o, so it copying the seals might be a standard.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He wouldn't be stomped but this isn't going to be some "all out they can't move anymore after it is done" type of battle. Their combined powers will give them the win. Right now we're seeing Naruto have the advantage, Sasuke will get his next, Madara will then power up giving him the advantage and then Naruto and Sasuke power up to their full forms and end the battle. If Naruto and Sasuke are both too much for one-eyed Madara then if you add up everything else up then it all makes sense.
> 
> The last major power up for Naruto was actually BM, KSM wasn't really a major power up nor was them both combining their skills, just using what they have. Time tells us that with each major power up Naruto gets his strength becomes far more insane each time. This one seems to be the biggest.
> 
> ...



And Kishimoto makes the villain's power sufficient enough to challenge Naruto and Sasuke. Either way it won't be looking like Naruto and Sasuke will be able to take care of Madara easily. 

Even at the end of the Juubito arc, you could still consider Juubito as being the more powerful person. It could be the same with Madara, it may not but we can't be too certain.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> This is Narutos manga who cares about Sasuke surpassing Madara? I've been hearing the old saying sasuke eyes surpasses itachis eyes look how it turn out he has itachis eyes replaced his old eyes.
> 
> Orochimaru what he said doesn't mean anything.
> 
> ...



To be RS you must have the whole power of indra and ashura.

Madara just needed a bit of DNA to get Rinnegan but he doesn't have the power of Ashura or the ex transgression... Hashirama.
No wood golem, no wood budha, no sealing Tori etc.

Its like Nagato who had the rinnegan even tho he had some Indra stuff he could never reach the master peak of Rinnegan like meteors and rinbo.

Rinnegan means shit, doesn't make you the sage... even more since RS said that Madara needs the juubi to get closer to him.. :rofl


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 12, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Obito and madara did not have sage mode automatically madara had to steal hashiramas and obito took some from madara. Unlike them naruto already had sage mode on his own and it's easier to combine now. I think because he has all the bijuu. Before just with kurama he said he could gather sage chakra faster when he first combine kurama and sage mode vs obito. Maybe not with the other bijuu is even faster to gather. Who knows



FOR NARUTOS LEVEL NO, IT IS NOT JUST FASTER. IT IS AUTOMATIC, HEHE


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> To be RS you must have the whole power of indra and ashura.
> 
> Madara just needed a bit of DNA to get Rinnegan but he doesn't have the power of Ashura or the ex transgression... Hashirama.
> No wood golem, no wood budha, no sealing Tori etc.
> ...



Madara has Ashura power as he had been using Hashirama wood jutsu amazonly and he said many times to awaken he rinnegan he needs Ashura chakra added to his Indra chakra.

Having rinnegan means six path sage as Nagato is called the third person to be six path sage.

Having Ashura chakra even a little bit means becoming he six path sage.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> And Kishimoto makes the villain's power sufficient enough to challenge Naruto and Sasuke. Either way it won't be looking like Naruto and Sasuke will be able to take care of Madara easily.
> 
> Even at the end of the Juubito arc, you could still consider Juubito as being the more powerful person. It could be the same with Madara, it may not but we can't be too certain.



It won't be easily if they have to go into their full power to take him down but either way no one is being stomped in this fight. Naruto and Sasuke also won't be "extremely exhausted and barely beat Madara because of luck" either. Madara will power up after Naruto and Sasuke show off but then we know Naruto and Sasuke will power up again as well. 

The difference between the Jyuubito fight and this fight is that unlike in the Jyuubito fight, they now have the power to take on a "god". That entire fight was about Obito changing and because of the TnJ he lost, they weren't even close to his power. He was only hit twice in that fight and he wasn't even worried the entire battle, he was mostly calm. This fight with Madara however is a different story. Madara's actually worried about Naruto's strength, he's afraid, it is a different fight. There's no TnJing going on with Madara mid-fight. They were given the power to take on Madara. 

Just two different fights really. I highly doubt it'll be the same for Madara considering how this battle has been treated this far. It won't be a repeat.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Madara has Ashura power as he had been using Hashirama wood jutsu amazonly and he said many times to awaken he rinnegan he needs Ashura chakra added to his Indra chakra.
> 
> Having rinnegan means six path sage as Nagato is called the third person to be six path sage.
> 
> Having Ashura chakra even a little bit means becoming he six path sage.



He has like 20% of what Hashirama has. Best wood shit was one single dragon.

No that shit with the second rikudou and third rikudou is just a name. Both rikudou and hiruzen have the title god of shinobi and we clearly now how inferior is hiruzen.

To be RS you need full chakra of Indra and Ashura. In my eyes Rinnegan doesn't mean your RS.

Like I said madara needs the juubi to get closer to RS his not even there.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> He has like 20% of what Hashirama has. Best wood shit was one single dragon.
> 
> No that shit with the second rikudou and third rikudou is just a name. Both rikudou and hiruzen have the title god of shinobi and we clearly now how inferior is hiruzen.
> 
> ...



Having the rinnegan does make you six path sage why do you think Hogomaro has them or how about didn't he have those eyes when fighting the Juubi.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 12, 2014)

i wonder can sasuke make gundam mecha.... with his imagination power....

gundam 01- for suigutsu
gundam 02- for juugo
gundam 03- for karin
gundam 04- for oro
gundam 05- for kabuto...

+ 7 new sword for suigutsu...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Having the rinnegan does make you six path sage why do you think Hogomaro has them or how about didn't he have those eyes when fighting the Juubi.



If konohamaru steals a Rinnegan does that make him RS ?
Do you think the sage used only his Rinnegan ?

Its exactly how kabuto transplanted blood stuff into him and stole powers.
Does that make him the sound 4 ? Nope.

RS power will be only when Naruto and Sasuke combine their teamwork or do fusion. That will be the true shit. Maybe a +RS since bijuus are buddy with Naruto and Sage had a juubi that didn't cooperate and we know cooperation/friendship power > controlling others


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> If konohamaru steals a Rinnegan does that make him RS ?
> Do you think the sage used only his Rinnegan ?
> 
> Its exactly how kabuto transplanted blood stuff into him and stole powers.
> ...



Your twisting things around having Ashura and Indra chakra becomes the six path sage as his powers were split in two. Even by little Ashura chakra of 20% still becomes six path sage power. Like the Bijuu can grow powers by little of chakra.

The rinnegan is six path sage power whether you call it shit or not. Sasuke will always be like all shonen rival second best to the hero. This is Naruto manga he needs to solo that he had t been for a long time. Plus this cooperation power is from the bijuus not Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Your twisting things around having Ashura and Indra chakra becomes the six path sage *as his powers were split in two. *Even by little Ashura chakra of 20% still becomes six path sage power. *Like the Bijuu can grow powers by little of chakra.
> 
> The rinnegan is six path sage power whether you call it shit or not. Sasuke will always be like all shonen rival second best to the hero. This is Naruto manga he needs to solo that he had t been for a long time. *Plus this cooperation power is from the bijuus not Sasuke.*



No.

It has been stated multiple times that you need the powers of both Indra and Ashura to have the power of the RS.

The cooperation is coming from Naruto + Sasuke. The whole point of the Indra/Ashura drama and their "rivalry" is that they need to learn to work together and combine their powers. That's exactly what they are going to do now against Madara. Naruto is not "soloing" anyone here.

Sasuke is important. Naruto can not reach his true potential without Sasuke's help. This has pretty much been said within the manga. Accept it.


----------



## Darkmanure (Apr 12, 2014)

Giving Sasuke a Rinnegan is like giving the ungrateful son a new Ferrari instead of the son that worked his ass off. The one that worked his ass off got a Jetta instead.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Your twisting things around having Ashura and Indra chakra becomes the six path sage as his powers were split in two. Even by little Ashura chakra of 20% still becomes six path sage power. Like the Bijuu can grow powers by little of chakra.
> 
> The rinnegan is six path sage power whether you call it shit or not. Sasuke will always be like all shonen rival second best to the hero.* This is Naruto manga he needs to solo that he had t been for a long time*. Plus this cooperation power is from the bijuus not Sasuke.


wow, still holding onto the dream huh...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

And Naruto will still beat sasuke in round 2 and Tnj him.

With a cheesy stuff like Sasuke is now on the ground and Naruto gives his hand unlike Sasuke who left...

Same shit this time Naruto will prove something else while the emo tries to kill him. Only this time Sasuke understands Naruto's point and remembers that Naruto proved everything including scratching his headband back in part 1

This is a manga of "belief's conflict, ideal's and proving shit and friendship and bonds etc" kishi gives 0 fucks on anything else then this.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No.
> 
> It has been stated multiple times that you need the powers of both Indra and Ashura to have the power of the RS.
> 
> ...



No the sage himself talked about cooperation about the bijuus to show what true power is. Not just  sasuke.

RS power equals Rinnegan.

Oh so you say Naruto power is nothing without sasuke despite Naruto being t he hero of he story as the title called Naruto.

What's is wrong having Naruto soloing the final boss like he did with pain, Kurama , and 7 bijuus all at once?

Naruto is the destined child never about sasuke.

And this whole theme was hard worker surpassing genius as last chapter stated again and Ashura as well.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

Sasuke is not going to get the Rinnegan. It is something that reflect the coming together of both Rikudou's traits, to achieve it Sasuke would need Ashura's chakra. The previous chapter made it pretty clear that it isn't going to happen as now, more than ever, Sasuke and Naruto are reflect each half of Rikudou.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where did Madara combine Susano'o with Rinnegan?
> 
> There is no proof that his meteor attack was Rinnegan-related, was there?
> 
> And Susano'o might have done the seals just because he did. We rarely see anyone using jutsu within a Susano'o, so it copying the seals might be a standard.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> wow, still holding onto the dream huh...



Naruto is soloing Madara so far without the need of sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is soloing Madara so far without the need of sasuke.



Why did Rikudou give Sasuke power along with Naruto?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

It will be both Naruto and Sasuke who take down Madara. You just need to look at the panels, and set ups, to understand where this is going. They might be able to take him down one on one, but they're going to do it together.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke is not going to get the Rinnegan. It is something that reflect the coming together of both Rikudou's traits, to achieve it Sasuke would need Ashura's chakra.



Sasuke was given Hashirama's chakra, and his cells.

It can still happen. :ignoramus



Gunners said:


> The previous chapter made it pretty clear that it isn't going to happen as now, more than ever, Sasuke and Naruto are reflect each half of Rikudou.



True.

Because the Yang half of Rikudou is to utilize the power of all Nine Bijuu. :ignoramus

Naruto possess more than his Yang power.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Going to repeat myself.


1. Naruto fucks up Madara
2. Madara gets the second Rinnegan and fucks everyone 
3. Sasuke joins the party and with Naruto they fuck up Madara
4. Madara eats the fruit and gets kaguya power 
5. Magic friendship power by Naruto and Sasuke + maybe spirit bomb from the whole alliance or team work ? Some shit like that and they kill Madara.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke was given Hashirama's chakra, and his cells.
> 
> It can still happen. :ignoramus
> 
> ...



I have a feeling that Sasuke still turned down Hashirama chakra. But now that he has both. I bet Sasuke will remember that jutsu that will bind Madara and use what Kabuto gave him to accomplish it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why did Rikudou give Sasuke power along with Naruto?



That was minor shit compare to what Rs called Naruto the savior of the world. Panels don't mean anything. It could mean sasuke might want still the bijuus that still in Naruto. Naruto is now soloing Madara why does he need sasuke now?

There is another possibility that sasuke will kill the spriral zetsu as he is 2nd boss like Danzo and kabuto.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No.
> 
> It has been stated multiple times that you need the powers of both Indra and Ashura to have the power of the RS.
> 
> ...



I'm reporting you. For making too much sense and knowing how to extrapolate. I'm disgusted, frankly.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That was minor shit compare to what Rs called Naruto the savior of the world. Panels don't mean anything. It could mean sasuke might want still the bijuus that still in Naruto. Naruto is now soloing Madara why does he need sasuke now?
> 
> There is another possibility that sasuke will kill the spriral zetsu as he is 2nd boss like Danzo and kabuto.



Naruto looks well but he hasn't landed a single blow, and Madara is still recovering. Let's not blow things out of proportion. And Rikudou stated very clearly, that everything will be depended upon what both Naruto and Sasuke do.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That was minor shit compare to what Rs called Naruto the savior of the world. Panels don't mean anything. It could mean sasuke might want still the bijuus that still in Naruto. Naruto is now soloing Madara why does he need sasuke now?
> 
> There is another possibility that sasuke will kill the spriral zetsu as he is 2nd boss like Danzo and kabuto.



Are you ever gonna quit? You were wrong about Sasuke not being Indra's reincarnation. You were wrong about Sasuke not getting a power-up. And you're still spouting nonsense in which you'll be wrong yet again. 

Give it a rest already.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Apr 12, 2014)

*so naruto can use all releases?*

just seen a couple panels for the next chapter and it seems naruto has a new power
looks like goku gives him lava and naruto makes a rasen shuriken with it
pretty freaking awesome, i really wanna see a lighting one since lightning is my favorite element


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> That was minor shit compare to what Rs called Naruto the savior of the world. *Panels don't mean anything.* It could mean sasuke might want still the bijuus that still in Naruto. Naruto is now soloing Madara why does he need sasuke now?
> 
> There is another possibility that sasuke will kill the spriral zetsu as he is 2nd boss like Danzo and kabuto.



So true man! Afer all its just a Manga with Panels. THEY MEAN NOTHING!


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lammy said:


> Whooa! Why are we getting early chapters, is it Golden Week soon again?


1. We aren't getting an early chapter. It's been this way for the past 3 weeks.

2. Golden Week is in a few weeks.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Regarding Sasuke's eyes, I hope that it's EMS. If there's a cosmetic change like a concentric circle(s) dividing the iris to say he achieved Rinnegan status then it's fine, but don't ruin the colour or the design.

The kaleidoscope is way more unique than a bunch of concentric circles. Plus, Rinnegan's pale colour destroys Sasuke's red eyes take warning image and clashes with his design. People's attention jump onto Sasuke's eyes when he activates them, because their colour is different from everything else. That's fitting because that's his and the Uchiha's most prized possession and the tool they use the most. The pale colour it's just like his shirt, it will drown instead of standing out.

I hope they remain EMS, but upgraded somehow. However, it isn't much. The hints pointing at Rinnegan are way too many. The only one against it as that Kaguya didn't had it and Hogoromo had it but he was shown having it after he sealed 10 tails inside of him, and Sasuke isn't a tailed beast host.



Invcitusmaster said:


> Lets focused on the eyes, for sasuke, combined tennigan and sahringan, an eye with spirals, combine with six tomoes whose center is the red cresent moon.



This is the ugliest shit ever. 



Shin said:


> Going to repeat myself.
> 
> 
> 1. Naruto fucks up Madara
> ...



I'm on the fence about 4-5. Madara eating the fruit should theoretically make him stronger than Hagoromo and his kids. It would make him too powerful to be defeated outside of asspull.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> No the sage himself talked about cooperation about the bijuus to show what true power is. Not just  sasuke.



Uhm where did I say "just" Sasuke? I said Naruto and Sasuke.



> RS power equals Rinnegan.



You're kind of tripping over yourself by saying that RS power requires the Rinnegan, which is a developed _Sharingan_.



> Oh so you say Naruto power is nothing without sasuke despite Naruto being t he hero of he story as the title called Naruto.



I didn't say it was nothing without Sasuke. I said that he can't reach his true potential without Sasuke's help. *This has pretty much been said in the manga.*



> What's is wrong having Naruto soloing the final boss like he did with pain, Kurama , and 7 bijuus all at once?



What's wrong with Chouji soloing the final boss when he soloed that ugly Sound 4 guy? 



> Naruto is the destined child never about sasuke.
> 
> Naruto may be the destined child but Sasuke is a crucially important character. Why do you think the RS also met with him?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Regarding Sasuke's eyes, I hope that it's EMS. If there's a cosmetic change like a concentric circle(s) dividing the iris to say he achieved Rinnegan status then it's fine, but don't ruin the colour or the design.
> 
> The kaleidoscope is way more unique than a bunch of concentric circles. Plus, Rinnegan's pale colour destroys Sasuke's red eyes take warning image and clashes with his design. People's attention jump onto Sasuke's eyes when he activates them, because their colour is different from everything else. That's fitting because that's his and the Uchiha's most prized possession and the tool they use the most. The pale colour it's just like his shirt, it will drown instead of standing out.
> 
> ...



You doubt the supreme magic friendship power of Naruto and Sasuke ?

If yes then add friendship power and bonds from the alliance.

All the chakra's combined into a massive giant ass Senjutsu rasengan cloaked in amaterasu shit


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2014)

Really hope Sasuke gets here by the end of the chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke was given Hashirama's chakra, and his cells.
> 
> It can still happen. :ignoramus
> 
> ...



The Yin half ( or the Sharingan) allows the individual to subjugate Bijuu; at Sasuke's level, I wouldn't be surprised if he could do all nine. Furthermore, Naruto having the Bijuu isn't something that interferes with them being opposites, Sasuke having the Rinnegan is.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> You doubt the supreme magic friendship power of Naruto and Sasuke ?
> 
> If yes then add friendship power and bonds from the alliance.
> 
> All the chakra's combined into a massive giant ass Senjutsu rasengan cloaked in amaterasu shit



I wouldn't mind it theoretically (and I was in fact, okay with the alliance jutsu defeating Obito in broad strokes). However, practically, it's not how things were laid out. As we're told, Kaguya rotflstomped the ten tails (and even if she didn't, Hagoromo did) after she ate the fruit and everyone's chakra derived from it. Naruto + Sasuke + Alliance + Biju are only a part of the fruit's power. If Madara eats the fruit, he'll be at least one tier higher than the whole people bunched up together. It will be an asspull, unless Madara doubts himself just like Obito did granting an opening, but do we want to see that again? The answer is no.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The Yin half ( or the Sharingan) allows the individual to subjugate Bijuu; at Sasuke's level, I wouldn't be surprised if he could do all nine. Furthermore, Naruto having the Bijuu isn't something that interferes with them being opposites, Sasuke having the Rinnegan is.



This has crossed my mind as well.

Sasuke has done something like this before.


*Spoiler*: __ 









What's stopping him from doing this against Madara, or Naruto in the future?


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This has crossed my mind as well.
> 
> Sasuke has done something like this before.
> 
> ...



Sasuke is going to one shot naruto and madara!!  Just everyone watch    Matter of fact, sasuke could have one shot killer bee


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This has crossed my mind as well.
> 
> Sasuke has done something like this before.
> 
> ...



They won't be locked away in the cage allowing Sasuke to just walk in and smack a little of its chakra!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind it theoretically (and I was in fact, okay with the alliance jutsu defeating Obito in broad strokes). However, practically, it's not how things were laid out. As we're told, Kaguya rotflstomped the ten tails (and even if she didn't, Hagoromo did) after she ate the fruit and everyone's chakra derived from it. Naruto + Sasuke + Alliance + Biju are only a part of the fruit's power. If Madara eats the fruit, he'll be at least one tier higher than the whole people bunched up together. It will be an asspull, unless Madara doubts himself just like Obito did granting an opening, but do we want to see that again? The answer is no.



The power of the Spirit Bomb > one single person

Would have kaguya defeat everyone igfthey would have all joined hand and fapped in circle to create a massive ball of energy with their chakra ?

I belive not.

Even the strongets person can be defeated by love and cooperation of the whole world.

Dont doubt Kishi his cheesy enough for this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

TRN said:


> Sasuke is going to one shot naruto and madara!!  Just everyone watch    Matter of fact, sasuke could have one shot killer bee



That alone wouldn't kill them, just break their toys.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This has crossed my mind as well.
> 
> Sasuke has done something like this before.
> 
> ...



being frendly with the bijuu duhhhh, in madara case sasuke could not even try that on a infinite source of nature energy.

Why didnt he did that against bee ?


----------



## TRN (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't wait for sasuke to spam  kamui  at madara an naruto:inovilla      Sasuke will make naruto/madara look like noobs


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This has crossed my mind as well.
> 
> Sasuke has done something like this before.
> 
> ...



First of all, Madara is a Uchiha with eyes currently more powerful than Sasuke's. Secondly Perfect Jins can break genjutsu and Sasuke would need to use genjutsu to suppress a Bijuu's chakra.

When Naruto and Sasuke fight(and they will fight), it'll be on equal footing.


----------



## RBL (Apr 12, 2014)

i assume that is now safe to predict that neji is going to revive, and tenten is going to have an important role in the next chapters


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This has crossed my mind as well.
> 
> Sasuke has done something like this before.
> 
> ...



If this was the case bee would not have ripped a couple new holes in him


----------



## BossofBosses (Apr 12, 2014)

It seems supremely obvious that Madara will be getting Kaguya's power.  Considering she was even stronger than RS. Until then, everything else is fun and games.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> The power of the Spirit Bomb > one single person
> 
> Would have kaguya defeat everyone igfthey would have all joined hand and fapped in circle to create a massive ball of energy with their chakra ?
> 
> ...



I don't doubt he's cheesy enough and as *urgh* as this scenario would be, at least it would be _something Kishi wrote_, so I'd be fine with it. I doubt he'd go through with it when he's been Mary Sueing Naruto lately.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> being frendly with the bijuu duhhhh, in madara case sasuke could not even try that on a infinite source of nature energy.
> 
> Why didnt he did that against bee ?



That's what I'm asking. I don't doubt there was a reason, but I wonder why it was never done again.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The Yin half ( or the Sharingan) allows the individual to subjugate Bijuu; at Sasuke's level, I wouldn't be surprised if he could do all nine. Furthermore, Naruto having the Bijuu isn't something that interferes with them being opposites, Sasuke having the Rinnegan is.



Naruto: Yang, Senjutsu, Power of Nine Bijuu.

Sasuke: Yin, potential for Senjutsu, Hashirama's chakra/cells.

Where is Kishi going with this?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

Itachi probably thought obito was madara and had the ems because he did not lose his light. Obito had the ms for a while and seems to spam it but unlike itachi and sasuke he seems not to be going blind. The reason was probably hashiramas cells in him and that is why he called him an immortal because he thought madara was still alive. Those hashi cells are amazing


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 12, 2014)

As somebody else said, the chapter will be dedicated to Naruto demonstrating his different bijuu powers, While probably calling their names in the process.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2014)

The blue eyed boy who played with the bijuu was what rs said so we will probably see naruto use their abilities this chapter.  Maybe he will ise each one


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 12, 2014)

I doubt that Sasuke will gain the rinnegan for the simple reason of them being pretty ugly. I doubt Kishi would give his pretty boy a pair of grey eyes that as far as we know, can't be deactivated once awakened.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 12, 2014)

Not only is the rinnegan plain looking but it's attacks tend to be a bit on the visually bland side, telekinesis type powers and the like, I think it just doesn't fit Sasuke.



Brandon Lee said:


> i don't know what happened, i just know that he changed a lot
> 
> but now that you say it, he looked more buffed in early part 2.



He looks the same, look at the panel where Kabuto is healing him, it's just that now he usually wears a smaller high collar shirt instead of a baggy open one, Kishi has been pretty consistent with the characters design, which in a way is a bit weird, it's been months since Part 2 started but no one has grown an inch.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2014)

You can still use the Sharingan attacks if you have the Rinnegan.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 12, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Madara still called PS his full power, despite all that shit.



Well that's nice even though he had a fake rinnegan. But the point of my post was that just EMS won't allow for him to keep up with naruto's power-up overload. 

I mean he gets a PS(which is said to be on par with a tailed beast destructive wise) and yin release to make things out of nothing while naruto has all the beasts chakra/cooperation, yang style and senjutsu to boost all of this not to mention his own chakra mecha(yin kurama should serve this role if not all of them). Seems unfair.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's been made pretty clear that Sasuke isn't getting the Rinnegan.,.

Sasuke will obtain never before seen eyes IMO.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 12, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto is soloing Madara so far without the need of sasuke.



Yeah but he will team up with Sasuke to take down Madara. 

Naruto's full power is likely stronger than current Madara. Even with 1 Rinnegan, Madara can't make up for that times 2. Sasuke will be able to help out here. Together they'll have the strength they need to take him down. 





Gunners said:


> It will be both Naruto and Sasuke who take down Madara. You just need to look at the panels, and set ups, to understand where this is going. They might be able to take him down one on one, but they're going to do it together.



Exactly. 

We have 5 chapters until the volume ends. These next 5 chapters will involve Naruto and Sasuke showing off a little bit and then Madara somehow powering up. The volume will end with the chapter where Naruto and Sasuke power up to their ultimate forms. The Madara fight will be done in the next volume surely. Naruto's strength here has a lot of people on this forum surprised, I'm not. If it takes Naruto and Sasuke to beat down Madara then they'd have to be this ridiculously strong. 

Easy to see.

Once Madara is defeated we'll have to go through the flashback and TnJ for him. Afterwards we'll move onto the end of the War and other matters. Madara isn't reaching Kaguya's level surely. That is an opponent for the next arc. 

I think people praying Madara reaches that level are setting themselves up. It should be clear that Madara isn't FV. We have other things to take care of after this Madara stuff is completely done for, we don't even know what happened with Kaguya which will be explained in the future. Since Madara isn't near her level, chances are she'll be brought up again in the next arc. We will see Naruto use a "Ninshuu World Attack" which will work by gathering the strength of everyone but that isn't here. This is purely for Naruto and Sasuke to take care of Madara like they've been told to do by Hagoromo. Everyone else is on the sidelines here.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You can still use the Sharingan attacks if you have the Rinnegan.



New power ups always take center stage, if he got the Rinnegan then it would be those jutsus that he would use the most and they're just really boring, I guess he could asspull some better looking ones that fit Sasuke more but I'm just going from what we've seen.

 Madara was at his best against the Gokage when EMS and mokuton had the focus, shit like Linbo might be powerful but is visually unappealing, a bunch of movement lines with characters flying or black balls  darting around looks pretty bland.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2014)

No doubt about it.Naruto combines Yang releasse with the Bijuu chakras.Maybe by adding life energy to a fragment of a Bijuu you can restore the whole thing ?


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 13, 2014)

Sasuke will probably unlock a higher form of sharingan but not the rinnegan.

Kishi has blatantly called the rinnegan a mutation through character statements, I.E. Kakashi. But then says that its a combination of Uchiha and Senju DNA at the highest degree that we have seen(most notable Madara) and that Hagorama didn't agree with that. 

We know that Indra had a higher form of sharingan, so I see no reason as to why Sasuke won't acquire it. And Indra didn't have to acquire his brothers eyes to acquire EMS or higher forms of sharingan because that would've made him access Rinnegan.

Maybe Hagorama doesn't agree with Rinnegan being able to give life and death, but instead Indra represents death(the moon), while Ashura represents life(the sun, Naruto just kept Gai from dying...now that doesn't mean that Naruto isn't going to get an insanely strong powerup because as the spoiler shows)


If you think about it MS are mainly made to kill an opponent or to control them. MS Genjutsu is used to control or subdue, while the other techs(Amaterasu, Susanoo, Kamui) are hard pressed not to kill high tiers when they are brought out. 

So I predict Sasuke to be quite deadly, or he might be able to put Madara in a genjutsu(that would be cool as it would make Madara's genjutsu prowess feel pathetic and his whole goal ends with him controlling everyone with genjutsu.


But as for Rinnegan...No way. If Sasuke was going to get Rinnegan he would have when Hashirama gave him his chakra or whatever he gave him.


I really don't expect to much from Sasuke though, Naruto has just been getting to much attention and he should...remember he is the blue-eyed child, and not the red-eyed demon.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 13, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> It's been made pretty clear that Sasuke isn't getting the Rinnegan.,.
> 
> Sasuke will obtain never before seen eyes IMO.




Exactly.

-Shingan (Eye of God) All powers of Doujutsus.
-Gokaigan (Noble Realms Eyes).* 
-Nehangan (Eye of Nirvana)


* Based on the Ten Spiritual Realms.


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 13, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No doubt about it.Naruto combines Yang releasse with the Bijuu chakras.Maybe by adding life energy to a fragment of a Bijuu you can restore the whole thing ?



But he hasn't made Son Goku, just using his chakra which happens to be enhanced with Yoton affinity, much like Bee's ink, and other bijuus inherent abilities/infinities. Naruto is just able to freely channel the bijuus chakra throughout him thus he is able to use their abilities in conjunction with his own.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 13, 2014)

What if Sasuke awakens Byaringan?


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if Sasuke awakens Byaringan?



He is going to get  a Red Rinnegan,he has completed all the requirements the awaken it.
And he's got Hagoromos Yin chakra as well which means its Going to be a Rinnegan+Yin chakra=
Red rinnegan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

vered said:


> He is going to get  a Red Rinnegan,he has completed all the requirements the awaken it.
> And he's got Hagoromos Yin chakra as well which means its Going to be a Rinnegan+Yin chakra=
> Red rinnegan.



I approve of this. 

He's going to get an evolved eye beyond the EMS but it won't be the same as the normal Rinnegan. Naruto is fighting in a way the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki should have been fighting. Chances are Sasuke will be gaining an advanced eye that isn't the same as a regular Rinnegan but is comparable in strength, he will stand out. This way Naruto and Sasuke will both be more unique than those that came before them.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 13, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Exactly.
> 
> -Shingan (Eye of God) All powers of Doujutsus.
> -Gokaigan (Noble Realms Eyes).*
> ...



I've been thinking that Sasuke will get something based on the four higher realms for a while now.  However, I do think he'll get the rinnegan.  He'll simply have it in a different way than we've seen it before. 

I think that he'll have the rinnegan as a third eye, and keep his EMS is his two normal eyes.  This would represent his enlightenment and breaking of the chain of hatred, show his pinnacle Indra powers, and show that Hagoromo has entrusted him with his power.

This would also let give him an excuse to used way beefed up, and perhaps all EMS abilities.  As well as completely unseen rinnegan abilities based on the 4 nobel paths.

This way we can get interesting new abilities, the pinnacle of his old abilities, and rinnegan level power.  Also both rinnegan and sharingan fans will be happy.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I approve of this.
> 
> He's going to get an evolved eye beyond the EMS but it won't be the same as the normal Rinnegan. Naruto is fighting in a way the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki should have been fighting. Chances are Sasuke will be gaining an advanced eye that isn't the same as a regular Rinnegan but is comparable in strength, he will stand out. This way Naruto and Sasuke will both be more unique than those that came before them.



I will never understand why people want a new Eye. At best he will get the Rinne Sage Forehead mark for the Minds eye ability. But Madara the only uchiha to obtain EMS has been stated to have never reached the Uchiha true potential which is recorded as being EMS. The power of the Mangekyo. So if Sasuke is the one to fullfill this then I think sasuke just need to break open the true power of the EMS and he will be straight. Another Doujutsu at this stage would require an origin story or some details which I am board of



Ghost14 said:


> I've been thinking that Sasuke will get something based on the four higher realms for a while now.  However, I do think he'll get the rinnegan.  He'll simply have it in a different way than we've seen it before.
> 
> I think that he'll have the rinnegan as a third eye, and keep his EMS is his two normal eyes.  This would represent his enlightenment and breaking of the chain of hatred, show his pinnacle Indra powers, and show that Hagoromo has entrusted him with his power.
> 
> ...



I think the four higher paths were all just grouped up inside the Outer Paths.
.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I will never understand why people want a new Eye. At best he will get the Rinne Sage Forehead mark for the Minds eye ability. But Madara the only uchiha to obtain EMS has been stated to have never reached the Uchiha true potential which is recorded as being EMS. The power of the Mangekyo. So if Sasuke is the one to fullfill this then I think sasuke just need to break open the true power of the EMS and he will be straight. Another Doujutsu at this stage would require an origin story or some details which I am board of
> .



Mostly because the EMS is still under the Rinnegan in strength given how the manga has portrayed it. The only way for the EMS to stay comparable is if Kishi said "The EMS's potential is equal with the Rinnegan's". With Naruto he has all 9 Bijuu so that can even out the Bijuu portion of Madara. Sasuke needs to somehow even out the Rinnegan portion so once that happens we'll be good. So it depends.  However Sasuke can even out the eye portion works out. 

Maybe he'll show off a "Super EMS" as his "base/SM form" like Naruto is here but then when he transforms his eyes will evolve like Naruto's.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Mostly because the EMS is still under the Rinnegan in strength given how the manga has portrayed it. The only way for the EMS to stay comparable is if Kishi said "The EMS's potential is equal with the Rinnegan's". With Naruto he has all 9 Bijuu so that can even out the Bijuu portion of Madara. Sasuke needs to somehow even out the Rinnegan portion so once that happens we'll be good. So it depends.  However Sasuke can even out the eye portion works out.
> 
> Maybe he'll show off a "Super EMS" as his "base/SM form" like Naruto is here but then when he transforms his eyes will evolve like Naruto's.



Well Kishi did say that Madara never realized its true potential. And still has Obito and Itachi Hyping the EMS as True power even after being exposed to the power of Rinnegan. Its days are numbered. And right now. Im putting Money on E.M.S. Also if You compare ALL the Mangekyo abilities to the abilities of the Rinnegan. And Seperate them. Mangekyo powers shits on Rinnegan despite the word of mouth hype which is lessening each chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 13, 2014)

vered said:


> He is going to get  a Red Rinnegan,he has completed all the requirements the awaken it.
> And he's got Hagoromos Yin chakra as well which means its Going to be a Rinnegan+Yin chakra=
> Red rinnegan.



Well that joke went over your head. 

Anyway how the hell does having yin chakra make the Rinnegan red? Do you honestly think that Madara has no yin chakra?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well Kishi did say that Madara never realized its true potential. And still has Obito and Itachi Hyping the EMS as True power even after being exposed to the power of Rinnegan. Its days are numbered. And right now. Im putting Money on E.M.S. Also if You compare ALL the Mangekyo abilities to the abilities of the Rinnegan. And Seperate them. Mangekyo powers shits on Rinnegan despite the word of mouth hype which is lessening each chapter.



Yeah he did say Madara never realized the true potential of the EMS and it has been majorly hyped. Besides that the Mangekyou powers do shit on the Rinnegan, the Rinnegan is hyped but really Nagato maxed out how cool it was. It hasn't been seen that way sense. Personally I say he'll show off a "Super EMS", "The True Sharingan" or "The True EMS" when he arrives. He'll mostly use advanced MS skills. Afterwards when he transforms into his ultimate form his eyes will likely change to something else. I think Kishi's letting us see what Naruto and Sasuke can do right now but when they transform they'll truly show off far more insane powers. 

I hope Sasuke doesn't get a regular Rinnegan though. He doesn't need that.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 13, 2014)

Kishimoto has been giving Sasuke new eyes as he has powered up since part 1. 

That's not going to change. Especially not now, with Sasuke getting the biggest upgrade that he's ever received before.

Sasuke will obtain a new Doujutsu  and it's not going to be a Rinnegan. Expect something truly special. I'm betting that no one has accurately guessed Sasuke's power(s).


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2014)

vered said:


> He is going to get  a Red Rinnegan,he has completed all the requirements the awaken it.
> And he's got Hagoromos Yin chakra as well which means its Going to be a Rinnegan+Yin chakra=
> Red rinnegan.



i hope kishi pays homage to alucard from hellsing with the red rennigan and gives him that awesome laugh [YOUTUBE]Hr0xHf4yu1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 13, 2014)

All this talk about dojutsu and no one mentions that Rinnegan is just an evolved Sharingan.Still Madara hasnt used the Rinnegan potential,not even close.
The eyes have bein said to be able to alter reality and create anything using both Yin and Yang.

Anyway does anyone noticed that Narutos SM realy is without markings?So its not an art error.
And when Naruto atacks Madara there is a glowing aura from his hand.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 13, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> All this talk about dojutsu and no one mentions that Rinnegan is just an evolved Sharingan.Still Madara hasnt used the Rinnegan potential,not even close.
> The eyes have bein said to be able to alter reality and create anything using both Yin and Yang.
> 
> Anyway does anyone noticed that Narutos SM realy is without markings?So its not an art error.
> And when Naruto atacks Madara there is a glowing aura from his hand.



Just because Hagoromo did all those things doesn't mean the Rinnegan was responsible. And Also. The Sharingan has been stated to alter reality. Not the rinnegan. So far Izanagi is a power that warps reality in the users favor. And yeah I think its pretty cool that This Could be either Naruto true form or just his new base.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> All this talk about dojutsu and no one mentions that Rinnegan is just an evolved Sharingan.Still Madara hasnt used the Rinnegan potential,not even close.
> The eyes have bein said to be able to alter reality and create anything using both Yin and Yang.


the best example of this izanagi which is a fancy bunshin 



> Anyway does anyone noticed that Narutos SM realy is without markings?So its not an art error.
> And when Naruto atacks Madara there is a glowing aura from his hand.


the worst thing about sage mode were the eyes. kishi should have let the eyeliner but give naruto kyuubi eyes instead of the cross thing.

his eyes look like buttons were sown to his head 

he looks like a puppet lol


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 13, 2014)

So I was thinking about what Nardo could do in the chapter besides Youton Rasenshuriken.

-use steam powered punches like Han
-shoot homing blue fire bijuudamas like Yugito
-cover kagebushins with lava or acid chakra cloaks and throw them on his opponent
-fly with choumei chakra wings

So much potential. He'll probably just add elemental manipulation to rasengans doe.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

Kishi has given CC2 an endless move list for Naruto and Sasuke with these upcoming chapters. 

I bet they're hyped.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 13, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I've been thinking that Sasuke will get something based on the four higher realms for a while now.  However, I do think he'll get the rinnegan.  He'll simply have it in a different way than we've seen it before.
> 
> I think that he'll have the rinnegan as a third eye, and keep his EMS is his two normal eyes.  This would represent his enlightenment and breaking of the chain of hatred, show his pinnacle Indra powers, and show that Hagoromo has entrusted him with his power.
> 
> ...




In the state of Nirvana, the cycle of *transmigration* breaks. That otherwise would be eternal. That's easily relatable to Indra and Asura. It may be the _Nehangan_ for Sasuke, or something related to them (Naruto and Sasuke). Would fit best. 

The Rinnegan is the eye of Samsara. The eternal cycle of life, death and rebirth. I think it will not look that good for its meaning, knowing that *Sasuke has to be the last "Indra"*. He must have eyes that show that has surpassed Madara, and has broken the transmigration.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2014)

Xusasu Basasu said:


> So I was thinking about what Nardo could do in the chapter besides Youton Rasenshuriken.
> 
> -use steam powered punches like Han
> -shoot homing blue fire bijuudamas like Yugito
> ...



he already has 

lava cloaked shadow clones = rasengan.

although, i think we will see..... shadow clone variants 

naruto getting muki tense my ass


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto getting muki tense my ass



That's for later when he shows off his unlocked Ashura chakra megazord.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Mostly because the EMS is still under the Rinnegan in strength given how the manga has portrayed it.


It's "under" the Rinnegan, even though the Manga portrayed it as this thing that rivals the Biju themselves? I must have forgotten when the Rinnegan was said to rival Biju in destructive power. 



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Well that's nice even though he had a fake rinnegan. But the point of my post was that just EMS won't allow for him to keep up with naruto's power-up overload.
> 
> I mean he gets a PS(which is said to be on par with a tailed beast destructive wise) and yin release to make things out of nothing while naruto has all the beasts chakra/cooperation, yang style and senjutsu to boost all of this not to mention his own chakra mecha(yin kurama should serve this role if not all of them). Seems unfair.


You're forgetting Izanagi, which was derived from Rikudo's creation powers to begin with, and you're also forgetting Sage transformation and it's perks. Sasuke could both make containers and animate them if he gets Kabuto's jutsu.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It's "under" the Rinnegan, even though the Manga portrayed it as this thing that rivals the Biju themselves? I must have forgotten when the Rinnegan was said to rival Biju in destructive power.



Rikudou had the Rinnegan, not the EMS.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 13, 2014)

Right, his mom was the one with a Sharingan that can solo a planet. 

No direct reference about the Rinnegan's destructive power?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Right, his mom was the one with a Sharingan that can solo a planet.
> 
> No direct reference about the Rinnegan's destructive power?



Was that the EMS? 

Are you seriously trying to argue this or is this another one of your joke posts?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Was that the EMS?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to argue this or is this another one of your joke posts?


It was a "form" of Sharingan, as much as the modern "Rinnegan" is a form of what the Sage originally had, unless you think he had a Sharingan that transformed into a Rinnegan. The "Rinnegan" turned out to be a stepping stone towards Shinju's fruit. Oh the irony. 


Depends on what you're basing the necessitation of Sasuke getting the Rinnegan on. It surely doesn't have anything to do with _"portrayal"_, like you tried to imply.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It was a "form" of Sharingan, as much as the modern "Rinnegan" is a form of what the Sage originally had, unless you think he had a Sharingan that transformed into a Rinnegan. The "Rinnegan" turned out to be a stepping stone towards Shinju's fruit. Oh the irony.
> 
> 
> Depends on what you're basing the necessitation of Sasuke getting the Rinnegan on. It surely doesn't have anything to do with _"portrayal"_, like you tried to imply.



Each eye comes from the same lineage. Kaguya's eye appears to be the same eye as from what comes from the Jyuubi itself. Her son had the Rinnegan which looks similar to Kaguya's third eye without the tomoe. Madara's EMS transformed into the Rinnegan, before he had the EMS he had the MS, before that he had the 3 tomoe Sharingan. Overall it all is part of 1 line. It all connects together. Through time the eyes became weaker. 

With that said, yes, the Rinnegan is held to a higher prestige than the EMS. It is like saying the MS is held to higher prestige than the 3 tomoe Sharingan. The EMS is even higher than the standard MS. Even though they're part of the same line, to quote Meek Mill, there are levels to this shit. 

You know this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 13, 2014)

Doesn't the power of a dojutsu depends of how strong is the user himself?

Nagato was weaker than Madara so his rinnegan was weaker than Madara's EMS. That and he couldn't use the EMS abilities that the rinnegan should originally provide.

Though the ultimate form of the sharinagn possessed by Kaguya may be a more powerful sharingan evolution than rinnegan or the next stage of sharingan evolution AFTER the rinnegan.

Anyway whether Sasuke gets Spiralgan or rinnegan or ultimate sharingan his eyes will be stronger than Madara's.

Though I think that he will get the ultimate sharingan after eating the fruit. That said as Kishi is trying to portray them now as the ultimate version of Indra and Asura so I do not see Sasuke gaining the rinnegan(which is the power of RS and not his sons)...at least for now.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2014)

> if sasuke truly has power of create things out of nothing....then... predict : chakra gundams for team taka.....



This is better. 





PikaCheeka said:


> What if Sasuke awakens Byaringan?



That's the equivalent of Goku fusing with Hercule.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This is better.



Roa, Roa fight the powah!!! Lol
b.o.t. I seriously thinkthe kakashi and gai should have sage mode by the end of the manga.


----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Roa, Roa fight the powah!!! Lol
> b.o.t. I seriously thinkthe *kakashi and gai should have sage mode by the end of the manga*.



Just when I thought I have seen it all, I read this! 

Dog Sage Mode and Youth Sage Mode


----------



## Source (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder if Naruto's Youton Rasenshuriken will have some kind of special effect like his Futon one does.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is better


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2014)

Source said:


> I wonder if Naruto's Youton Rasenshuriken will have some kind of special effect like his Futon one does.



I'm sure if Tsunade were to analyze it she would find out that it petrifies its victims on a cellular level or something like that.


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 13, 2014)

Source said:


> I wonder if Naruto's Youton Rasenshuriken will have some kind of special effect like his Futon one does.



I don't see why it wouldn't. I assume Futon affects Yoton just like it would other fire based jutsu so it's going to mix well at the very least. Kishimoto took the characteristics of FRS away during the Amaterasu combo though so who knows.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't wait for Flying Naruto, Ink sealing clones, acid stuff, blue flames.

Frog kata with that vapor power that Han used it for his kick

Endless possibilities!!


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Can't wait for Flying Naruto, Ink sealing clones, acid stuff, blue flames.
> 
> Frog kata with that vapor power that Han used it for his kick
> 
> Endless possibilities!!



Yup...but I hope that Kishi doesn't forget about those abilities and nerfs Naruto just to make Sasuke  relevant at this point!!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> This is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it would be cool...if sasuke makes them animal megazords....not humanoid megazord like susanoo,..and not stupid big like perfect susanoo....just normal size like biju mode or that mokuton dragon size...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> Yup...but I hope that Kishi doesn't forget about those abilities and nerfs Naruto just to make Sasuke  relevant at this point!!





Why the hell would he have to nerf Naruto to make Sasuke relevant when they pretty much received the same power-up? 

Do you people even think before you post?


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why the hell would he have to nerf Naruto to make Sasuke relevant when they pretty much received the same power-up?
> 
> Do you people even think before you post?



What I meant was that Naruto may not showcase all the Bijuu abilities......and Sasuke may join the fight before he does that!!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> What I meant was that Naruto may not showcase all the Bijuu abilities......and Sasuke may join the fight before he does that!!



Yea I doubt that as his cooperation with the bijuu seems to be what this chapter is about if the title of the chapter is any indication. Sasuke will likely arrive at the end of the chapter or sometime in the following chapter, so Naruto should have time to show most of the bijuu powers. That's assuming he will.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> Yup...but I hope that Kishi doesn't forget about those abilities and nerfs Naruto just to make Sasuke  relevant at this point!!



Naruto is on a different battlefield against Madara 
Spiral Zetsu is still near team taka.

Guess what happens?


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Naruto is on a different battlefield against Madara
> Spiral Zetsu is still near team taka.
> 
> Guess what happens?



Yup that is what I was thinking as well....Naruto will fight one eyed Madara and Sasuke will fight and defeat spiral zetsu.....and after madara gets his other eye, Sasuke will join the battle and Naruto-Sasuke will defeat Madara together.......but who knows what Kishi has planned??


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Naruto is on a different battlefield against Madara
> Spiral Zetsu is still near team taka.
> 
> Guess what happens?



Do you really think Sasuke is going to fight Spiral Zetsu? I mean really?  Unless Kish's going to have him demolish him in 2 or 3 pages then this isn't happening.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Do you really think Sasuke is going to fight Spiral Zetsu? I mean really?  Unless Kish's going to have him demolish him in 2 or 3 pages then this isn't happening.



You guys never learn the patterns.

Naruto fucks up Madara
Madara gets the other Rinnegan and rapes everyone 

Then Sasuke will join Naruto and that battlefield witch is pretty far away... 

Spiral Zetsu will be a test subject for Sasuke power.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> You guys never learn the patterns.
> 
> Naruto fucks up Madara
> Madara gets the other Rinnegan and rapes everyone
> ...



Yes a test subject that wouldn't even last 5 pages. Even Karin, Hiruzen and Orochimaru managed to fuck his shit up. Sasuke isn't fighting Spiral Zetsu.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> Yup that is what I was thinking as well....Naruto will fight one eyed Madara and Sasuke will fight and defeat spiral zetsu.....and after madara gets his other eye, Sasuke will join the battle and Naruto-Sasuke will defeat Madara together.......but who knows what Kishi has planned??



Exactly then Madara eats the fruit.
Sasuke and Naruto magic friendship and maybe chakra. Spirit bomb with friendship power of the alliance. 
Madara dies.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes a test subject that wouldn't even last 5 pages. Even Karin, Hiruzen and Orochimaru managed to fuck his shit up. Sasuke isn't fighting Spiral Zetsu.



They ganged up on spiral zetsu and then they run away to save Sasuke.
Spiral Zetsu didn't lose his shit after that stuff.

Its going to display Sasuke power.

You can believe what you want...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> You guys never learn the patterns.
> 
> Naruto fucks up Madara
> Madara gets the other Rinnegan and rapes everyone
> ...



Would be fine for me...

-Naruto fight on par against 1 eyed Maddy 
-Sasuke solos Spiral Zetsu and gets some intel from him
-Madara gets somehow the 2nd eye and take the advantage, Naruto is cornered
-Sasuke arrives and the serious things start


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> They ganged up on spiral zetsu and then they run away to save Sasuke.
> Spiral Zetsu didn't lose his shit after that stuff.



So? They still fucked his shit up. Sasuke's leagues upon leagues above them now. 



> Its going to display Sasuke power.



Display what? That he can stomp fodder, which is what Spiral Zetsu pretty much is to him. Yea not happening. 



> You can believe what you want...



I certainly will and I'm fairly sure Sasuke won't fight Spiral Zetsu.  Well unless Kishi wants Sasuke to demolish him in a few pages and then move on to Madara.


----------



## vered (Apr 13, 2014)

Sasuke will make his debut against Madara in an epic fashion.
Maybe in the end of this chapter or the start of the next going by the previews(the last one had both naruto and sasuke fighting against Madara).
I don't think Sasuke's fans has anything to complain about regarding Sasuke next power-up. He's probably going to get the most visually impressive power-up next to Naruto.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke will make his debut against Madara in an epic fashion.
> Maybe in the end of this chapter or the start of the next going by the previews(the last one had both naruto and sasuke fighting against Madara).
> I don't think Sasuke's fans has anything to complain about regarding Sasuke next power-up. He's probably going to get the most visually impressive power-up next to Naruto.



True. 

Another preview said Naruto and Sasuke enter the final battle with Madara a few chapters ago too. He's not fighting against Spiral Zetsu. Naruto will show off this week, Sasuke next week, Madara then powers up and then Naruto and Sasuke power up. I think Sasuke's powers will be far more insane than people are expecting too.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2014)

I kinda wonder what Sasuke's power will be.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 13, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I kinda wonder what Sasuke's power will be.



Dunno for his power, but I know how I'd like him to look like...


----------



## ZE (Apr 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It's "under" the Rinnegan, even though the Manga portrayed it as this thing that rivals the Biju themselves? I must have forgotten when the Rinnegan was said to rival Biju in destructive power.
> [/font]



You must have forgotten the chapter where Madara solos the bijuus with limbo and Gedo Mazo, both rinnegan jutsus.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 13, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I kinda wonder what Sasuke's power will be.



i think he will have EMS+Rinnegan+Hashi's SM+more.


----------



## TRN (Apr 13, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> i think he will have EMS+Rinnegan+Hashi's SM+more.



hashi sm ....No


----------



## ch1p (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Naruto is on a different battlefield against Madara
> Spiral Zetsu is still near team taka.
> 
> Guess what happens?



How is this cooperation.

Could be a test the waters thing though. Sasuke must clean his act against the alliance, what better way than to solo rotflstomp the guy that is about to murder them.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think Sasuke's powers will be far more insane than people are expecting too.



Of course they are, Rikudou bestowed this power upon him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The source of the leaks is SJ itself. It leaked a few pages from each manga as a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooperation is the winning blow.
Sasuke must save the alliance ass like you said.

I just want to see Naruto... Sasuke redemption will be beyond gay and his TNJ in the end will suck even worse.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Cooperation is the winning blow.
> Sasuke must save the alliance ass like you said.
> 
> I just want to see Naruto... Sasuke redemption will be beyond gay and his TNJ in the end will suck even worse.



Sasuke will save the Alliance with Red Rinnegan's Rinne Tensei, and gain Hokage support. 

Naruto's Yang power will keep him alive.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 13, 2014)

TRN said:


> hashi sm ....No



yes.he has Hashi's chakra and cells.we know that he will get a SM,and if he gets a SM then it will be Hashi's SM.that is only SM he could get now,without a asspull.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yes.he has Hashi's chakra and cells.we know that he will get a SM,and if he gets a SM then it will be Hashi's SM.that is only SM he could get now,without a asspull.



Or he could some how gain Snake Sage Mode.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 13, 2014)

> Sasuke is going to fight Spiral Zetsu


suigutsu+ oro already soloed....


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> suigutsu already soloed....



You mean Orochimaru + Suigetsu. And please learn how to use spoiler tags.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Exactly then Madara eats the fruit.
> Sasuke and Naruto magic friendship and maybe chakra. Spirit bomb with friendship power of the alliance.
> Madara dies.



The fruit is the result of all chakra returning to one. Meaning for it to grow Madara has to complete Eternal Tsukiyomi and the Shinju has to use the alliance as fertilizer and therefore there can't be any genkidama fueled by the alliance.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> suigutsu already soloed....



Yeah sure...  



Klue said:


> Sasuke will save the Alliance with Red Rinnegan's Rinne Tensei, and gain Hokage support.
> 
> Naruto's Yang power will keep him alive.



He still sucks. Worse antagonist I ever read.

Wait until. I believe in you Naruto...


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Each eye comes from the same lineage. Kaguya's eye appears to be the same eye as from what comes from the Jyuubi itself.


Yes, and it was referred to as the _'Sharingan'_ by two characters. It also happens to be colored red, as opposed to purple.  



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> With that said, yes, the Rinnegan is held to a higher prestige than the EMS.


Evidently, not by the _characters_ [Especially _Madara_]. Link me to what you are _specifically_ referring to.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> The fruit is the result of all chakra returning to one. Meaning for it to grow Madara has to complete Eternal Tsukiyomi and the Shinju has to use the alliance as fertilizer and therefore there can't be any genkidama fueled by the alliance.



> madara steals all chakra of the alliance and infuse it into the tree making the fruit.
> moon eye plan works but Sasuke and Naruto are immune 
> shinjuu already sucked enough chakra form the alliance to make another fruit

I can find so many plot tools


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> > madara steals all chakra of the alliance and infuse it into the tree making the fruit.
> > moon eye plan works but Sasuke and Naruto are immune
> > shinjuu already sucked enough chakra form the alliance to make another fruit
> 
> I can find so many plot tools



And all of them are shit.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> He still sucks. Worse antagonist I ever read.
> 
> Wait until. I believe in you Naruto...



Yes because Jesus Naruto is any better.  He ruins everything. Gai's about to die a noble and epic death and what happens? Fucking Naruto comes in and does his Jesus shit and saves him. Awful.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> And all of them are shit.
> 
> [/FONT]



And that makes all of them even more possible.

I might be onto something:rofl


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes because Jesus Naruto is any better.  He ruins everything. Gai's about to die a noble and epic death and what happens? Fucking Naruto comes in and does his Jesus shit and saves him. Awful.



But that is his role. Naruto role is to save, friendship and bonds

Sasuke role was the avenger, the uchiha wrath the justice.
It turned into a pile of shit.

Reading comprehension > fail


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 13, 2014)

sasuke's team story and his story is best thing left in this manga, jesus nardo is worst shitty character ever....and so predictable and boring...believe it..datteboy

+nardo not just shitty character....he also ruins other characters and plot


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> But that is his role. Naruto role is to save, friendship and bonds
> 
> Sasuke role was the avenger, the uchiha wrath the justice.
> It turned into a pile of shit.
> ...



Naruto is a disgusting character


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> But that is his role. Naruto role is to save, friendship and bonds
> 
> Sasuke role was the avenger, the uchiha wrath the justice.
> It turned into a pile of shit.
> ...



Doesn't matter if that's his role. That doesn't make him any less awful. I mean part 1 Naruto was great. I loved his character back then as it had nothing to do with destiny and child of prophecy bs and was solely about hard work. Now? All that's gone and we're left with Jesus Naruto. 

And Sasuke was never supposed to be some genocidal maniac like Madara. His role as an avenger was to get revenge against Itachi and that was it. His character was good during his Hebi days and then once Obito got to him it turned to shit because he became something he was never really supposed to become.

And now he's somewhat back to his Hebi days. Not a hero, but not a villain either. Pretty much an anti-hero, which is what Sasuke was always meant to be as a character.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 13, 2014)

the manga was better when naruto was dying and not blocking other more important secondary characters like gai, kakashi, killer bee, tenten, choji, tonton, hinata, dodai, darui, iruka and teuchi from showing off their new skills to madara


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Or he could some how gain Snake Sage Mode.



yeah,it will be slight asspull.if Kishi is going to give him a SM i think Hashi's SM is the best option.also the most powerful SM.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> sasuke's team story and his story is best thing left in this manga, jesus nardo is worst shitty character ever....and so predictable and boring...believe it..datteboy
> 
> +nardo not just shitty character....he also ruins other characters and plot



I find it funny how many of his fans seem to idolize Sasuke as some sort of deep grey character in comparison to Naruto, when to me he's far more shallow than Naruto. Sasuke always has seen the world in black and white and still does. In the entire manga the guy hasn't grown one bit, he has just been replacing one target for his hatred with the next. To Sasuke there is no moral ambiguity. He has his target and he's marching straight as an arrow towards it to strike it down all the while ignoring his own sins. First it was Itachi for the murder of his clan, then he learned about Konoha's use of Itachi and he replaced Itachi with Konoha's establishment and then Itachi took away his justification for going after Konoha and now he is aiming for the entire shinobi world. He still thinks destruction is the only option and even though when he achieved his goal the last two times things only became even worse he hasn't once questioned his methods.



Shin said:


> > madara steals all chakra of the alliance and infuse it into the tree making the fruit.
> > moon eye plan works but Sasuke and Naruto are immune
> > shinjuu already sucked enough chakra form the alliance to make another fruit
> 
> I can find so many plot tools



And unnecessary ones at that. If Madara is lacking in power he can just reabsorb the Shinju, a large part of his power is locked away in that giant tree.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes because Jesus Naruto is any better.  He ruins everything. Gai's about to die a noble and epic death and what happens? Fucking Naruto comes in and does his Jesus shit and saves him. Awful.



That wasn't awful. Kishi had set that up for ages. Anyone who paid any attention at all knew that Gai wouldn't die. So Naruto didn't ruin anything. Other than your unwarranted expectations that is.


----------



## takL (Apr 13, 2014)

maddy doesnt even know what shiju's fruitage means.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes because Jesus Naruto is any better.  He ruins everything. Gai's about to die a noble and epic death and what happens? Fucking Naruto comes in and does his Jesus shit and saves him. Awful.



He is the savior of the world he has to save his followers nothing wrong in that. Deaths do not always make things better. It was obvious since the start naruto was going to save him. 

People just want a one track mind guy like sasuke that only care about revenge and not others. Naruto cares about others and wants to save them. But i guess some people just like awful uninteresting characters like sasuke. Power to them i guess.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> That wasn't awful. Kishi had set that up for ages. Anyone who paid any attention at all knew that Gai wouldn't die. So Naruto didn't ruin anything. Other than your unwarranted expectations that is.



Yes it was. It was stated time and time again that when one opens the 8th gate death is inevitable and that there are no exceptions. Expecting Naruto to save him doesn't make it better or good writing on Kishi's part. 



Gabe said:


> He is the savior of the world he has to save his followers nothing wrong in that. Deaths do not always make things better. It was obvious since the start naruto was going to save him.
> 
> People just want a one track mind guy like sasuke that only care about revenge and not others. Naruto cares about others and wants to save them. But i guess some people just like awful uninteresting characters like sasuke. Power to them i guess.



It's not about death. It's about the fact that it's been repeatedly stated that the 8th gate means death and Gai accepted that and put everything on the line to try and stop Madara. He should of been able to go out like that. Instead, all of that became meaningless the minute Naruto saved him. 

And so what if Naruto cares about others and wants to save them. That doesn't make him a good or interesting character. This manga doesn't even have any decent characters left at this point. Most of them disappeared with the start of part 2.


----------



## Opuni (Apr 13, 2014)

i see everybody making plenty of excuses for madara but we know this.. SAGE ATTACKS CANNOT EASILY BE DEALT WITH....PERIOD, wont matter if he had two eyes, he would do well to run from naruto's attacks


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

Opuni said:


> i see everybody making plenty of excuses for madara but we know this.. SAGE ATTACKS CANNOT EASILY BE DEALT WITH....PERIOD, wont matter if he had two eyes, he would do well to run from naruto's attacks



Sage attacks can be absorbed and repelled.


----------



## takL (Apr 13, 2014)

i thought limbo was what blew away bijus not gaara.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes it was. It was stated time and time again that when one opens the 8th gate death is inevitable and that there are no exceptions. Expecting Naruto to save him doesn't make it better or good writing on Kishi's part.
> 
> It's not about death. It's about the fact that it's been repeatedly stated that the 8th gate means death and Gai accepted that and put everything on the line to try and stop Madara. He should of been able to go out like that. Instead, all of that became meaningless the minute Naruto saved him.
> 
> And so what if Naruto cares about others and wants to save them. That doesn't make him a good character.



The alternative choice Kishi would have most likely went with would have been much worse. Gai's death would have rendered useless due to the fact that Madara is going to get a power up. It would have made all of Gai's efforts meaningless, and also nullifying Kishi's cooperation theme.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> But that is his role. Naruto role is to save, friendship and bonds
> 
> Sasuke role was the avenger, the uchiha wrath the justice.
> It turned into a pile of shit.
> ...



Sasuke has realized the role of vengence becoming an endless cycle and that is what he is aiming to stop.



The Entire Forum said:


> sasuke's team story and his story is best thing left in this manga, jesus nardo is worst shitty character ever....and so predictable and boring...believe it..datteboy
> 
> +nardo not just shitty character....he also ruins other characters and plot



The story if Naruto has a lot of potential to be deep and complex with all the characters backstories and political espionage that goes on with Konoha, Kumo, and Mizugakure.  

Naruto is a sweet character and can be powerful without demeaning other characters.  It's Kishi's fault for the character Naruto being unnecessarily wanked by other characters.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Doesn't matter if that's his role. That doesn't make him any less awful. I mean part 1 Naruto was great. I loved his character back then as it had nothing to do with destiny and child of prophecy bs and was solely about hard work. Now? All that's gone and we're left with Jesus Naruto.
> 
> And Sasuke was never supposed to be some genocidal maniac like Madara. His role as an avenger was to get revenge against Itachi and that was it. His character was good during his Hebi days and then once Obito got to him it turned to shit because he became something he was never really supposed to become.
> 
> And now he's somewhat back to his Hebi days. Not a hero, but not a villain either. Pretty much an anti-hero, which is what Sasuke was always meant to be as a character.



Sasuke was always meant to be a foil to the main character.  At this point, the "cooperation" Kishi has RS talking about will only happen if Sasuke is included so he can demonstrate (perhaps to Naruto) what a true Hokage should be; someone who does not abuse power against minorities or strong bloodlines (not fascist).



eyeknockout said:


> the manga was better when naruto was dying and not blocking other more important secondary characters like gai, kakashi, killer bee, tenten, choji, tonton, hinata, dodai, darui, iruka and teuchi from showing off their new skills to madara



Like I said, Naruto can be a good character without taking away from other characters. 



bearzerger said:


> I find it funny how many of his fans seem to idolize Sasuke as some sort of deep grey character in comparison to Naruto, when to me he's far more shallow than Naruto. Sasuke always has seen the world in black and white and still does. In the entire manga the guy hasn't grown one bit, he has just been replacing one target for his hatred with the next. To Sasuke there is no moral ambiguity. He has his target and he's marching straight as an arrow towards it to strike it down all the while ignoring his own sins. First it was Itachi for the murder of his clan, then he learned about Konoha's use of Itachi and he replaced Itachi with Konoha's establishment and then Itachi took away his justification for going after Konoha and now he is aiming for the entire shinobi world. He still thinks destruction is the only option and even though when he achieved his goal the last two times things only became even worse he hasn't once questioned his methods
> 
> And unnecessary ones at that. If Madara is lacking in power he can just reabsorb the Shinju, a large part of his power is locked away in that giant tree.
> 
> That wasn't awful. Kishi had set that up for ages. Anyone who paid any attention at all knew that Gai wouldn't die. So Naruto didn't ruin anything. Other than your unwarranted expectations that is.




About Sasuke, you missed the part where he began to question things.  The reason he thinks only he can fix the world is lack of trust in others (which Naruto is destined to fix and Sasuke fans anticipate).

If you think Sasuke is so one-dimensional, then why do you think creating an Edo Tensei army is going to fix anything in Sasukes mind.  The last thing he would do is hurt his loved ones into slavery.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 13, 2014)

Also, I predict Gai does one more thing this chapter.  Sasuke makes an appearance.  A character on Naruto's team does something unexpected.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The alternative choice Kishi would have most likely went with would have been much worse. Gai's death would have rendered useless due to the fact that Madara is going to get a power up. It would have made all of Gai's efforts meaningless, and also nullifying Kishi's cooperation theme.



Yes and both options are awful. The best alternative would of been for Gai to weaken Madara and that allows Naruto and Sasuke to take him down. That way Gai's heroic sacrifice isn't wasted and Naruto and Sasuke still get to take down Madara even if it would cheapen it a bit due to Madara being weakened.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> *Doesn't matter if that's his role*. That doesn't make him any less awful. I mean part 1 Naruto was great. I loved his character back then as it had nothing to do with destiny and child of prophecy bs and was solely about hard work. Now? All that's gone and we're left with Jesus Naruto.
> 
> And Sasuke was never supposed to be some genocidal maniac like Madara. His role as an avenger was to get revenge against Itachi and that was it.* His character was good during his Hebi days and then once Obito got to him it turned to shit because he became something he was never really supposed to become.*
> 
> And now he's somewhat back to his Hebi days. *Not a hero, but not a villain either. Pretty much an anti-hero*, which is what Sasuke was always meant to be as a character.



You don't have to like someone's role in the story if its awful for you... fodders and useless characters are part of the manga ( like sakura )
A character is not shit unless he turns from his role and his goal and personality is changed and fucked so many times it feels very gay.

So you hate child of prophecy great you have double standards since sasuke is part of it to !
So you know his rols was turn to shit and changed and then fucked up. Good at least where on the same page here...

Yes i can see the anti-hero in him... when he wants to protect others and defeats evil guys... yeah sure sure :rofl



bearzerger said:


> And unnecessary ones at that. If Madara is lacking in power he can just reabsorb the Shinju, a large part of his power is locked away in that giant tree.



How does an empty tree gives you more power ? cuz the shinjuu has 0 powers to give on to madara unless he has a fruit.



takL said:


> i thought limbo was what blew away bijus not gaara.


Yep. i think its a focus long range shinra tensei... maybe without time limit...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> You don't have to like someone's role in the story if its awful for you... fodders and useless characters are part of the manga ( like sakura )



And your point? 



> A character is not shit unless he turns from his role and his goal and personality is change and fucked so many times it feels very gay.



Seriously? Did you really just say a character can't be shit if they don't turn from his/her goal? 

I take it you don't read many manga if you have that belief. 



> So you hate child of prophecy great you have double standards since sasuke is part of it to !



Except I don't because I don't like the fact that Sasuke's apart of it either. That's a detriment to his character as this entire child of prophecy plot is awful. 



> So you know his rols was turn to shit and changed and then fucked up. Good at least where on the same page here...



Except we're not as you seem to think his current role isn't what he's supposed to be and instead be more like his taka self, which isn't more wrong as it's clear Sasuke was never supposed to be a genocidal maniac like that.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point was that every character has a role.
I said role not goal...   ( when the role changes everything else goes 90 degrees to hell )

Didnt hear you complain that Sasuke has that childprophecy ... biased ? yeah....
You clearly dont understand the point i made for Sasuke going from one role to another being changed so many times...

So much fail.... i have this feeling im talking with a kid...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> My point was that every character has a role.
> I said role not goal...



I meant role and as I've said it's laughable if you really think that a character can't be awful without straying from his/her role.

There are plenty of characters in this manga who fit that description and are still awful. 



> Didnt hear you complain that Sasuke has that... biased ? yeah....



Is Sasuke the focus of it? Is he the actual child of prophecy? No. The entire child of prophecy plot revolves around Naruto. He's the center of it. Or do I need to spell it out for you with Hagoromo's exact quotes?



> You clearly dont understand the point i made for Sasuke going from one role to another being changed so many times...



*Sigh* go back and read your original post. I'm not going to sit here and explain it to somebody who can't comprehend a thing. 



> So much fail.... i have this feeling im talking with a kid...



I feel the same way as you're not even capable of using basic english, you switch up your argument with each post and you're incapable of comprehending even the most basic arguments. 

Seriously, try harder.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes and both options are awful. The best alternative would of been for Gai to weaken Madara and that allows Naruto and Sasuke to take him down. That way Gai's heroic sacrifice isn't wasted and Naruto and Sasuke still get to take down Madara even if it would cheapen it a bit due to Madara being weakened.



This was the idea behind Tsunade and the Leaf fighting Pain, so Naruto could finish him. It would have demonstrated the power of cooperation very well. The editors vetoed and made Kishi shelf Tsunade's fight. This is because Naruto's status as a hero is so weak, he can't get help lest he's not considered one.

In b4 this situation was also vetoed by the editors.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes it was. It was stated time and time again that when one opens the 8th gate death is inevitable and that there are no exceptions. Expecting Naruto to save him doesn't make it better or good writing on Kishi's part.



And overlooking the obvious clues that Gai wouldn't die doesn't make it bad writing either. We saw Naruto restore people with his chakra several times and Kishi has made mention of his chakra having a particularly strong life force how many times? Yes, characters in the manga have told us that opening the 8th Gate will kill you, but guess what those characters are fallible. Especially when it comes to broken existences so far outside of the norm the usual rules don't apply. 



Sarahmint said:


> About Sasuke, you missed the part where he began to question things.  The reason he thinks only he can fix the world is lack of trust in others (which Naruto is destined to fix and Sasuke fans anticipate).



Are you referring to him talking to the kages? The reason why he got Oro to bring back the kages was so he could identify his next target, because Itachi had taken his last target away from him and there wasn't anything he could hunt down and smash apart. I don't recall him ever questioning his own methods. And now his target is everything. Last we heard he wants to destroy the entire shinobi world and start from zero. 



> If you think Sasuke is so one-dimensional, then why do you think creating an Edo Tensei army is going to fix anything in Sasukes mind.  The last thing he would do is hurt his loved ones into slavery.



I don't think bringing his clan back as Edo Tensei will fix anything in Sasuke's mind. His clan would be the weapon of his choice to bring Konoha to its knees in my opinion that's all. Konoha destroyed the Uchiha and now the current Konoha is destroyed by the Uchiha in turn. I'd say Sasuke would consider that justice. Besides I think it would be cool to see the Uchiha we've heard so much about go up against Konoha, because in the current war there was little opportunity for many of the rookies to show their stuff. They showed a move here and there but that's about it. As for them being enslaved if Sasuke doesn't allow Oro to place any restrictions on the Edo Tensei they wouldn't be slaves. And who knows they may yet be brought back with Rinne Tensei instead.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> And overlooking the obvious clues that Gai wouldn't die doesn't make it bad writing either. We saw Naruto restore people with his chakra several times and Kishi has made mention of his chakra having a particularly strong life force how many times? Yes, characters in the manga have told us that opening the 8th Gate will kill you, but guess what those characters are fallible. Especially when it comes to broken existences so far outside of the norm the usual rules don't apply.



Obvious clues doesn't make it good writing. If Kishi wasn't going to have the 8th gate mean death with no exceptions then he shouldn't of kept stating time and time again that when one opens it they die. The damn gate is called the GATE OF DEATH. If you're going to do a retcon then do it beforehand, not right when Gai's about to die. 

Retcons (at least when they center around the plot) are bad writing. They always have been and always will be.



bearzerger said:


> *Are you referring to him talking to the kages? The reason why he got Oro to bring back the kages was so he could identify his next target, because Itachi had taken his last target away from him and there wasn't anything he could hunt down and smash apart*. I don't recall him ever questioning his own methods. And now his target is everything. Last we heard he wants to destroy the entire shinobi world and start from zero.





No it wasn't. He wanted Orochimaru to bring the Hokages back because he questioned his resolve after seeing Itachi and if destroying Konoha was truly the right thing to do, so he decided to talk to the Hokages and come to a decision on his own. 

And when did Sasuke say he wanted to destroy the entire shinobi world? He said he wanted to erase the current system. How you get him wanting to destroy the entire shinobi world from that I have no idea.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> How does an empty tree gives you more power ? cuz the shinjuu has 0 powers to give on to madara unless he has a fruit.



The Shinju isn't empty. That is the original shape of the Juubi. Obito put a majority of its chakra into creating it and setting up Eternal Tsukiyomi That chakra is still bound within the Shinju and if Madara were to take it back he would get a considerable power up. Obviously he would have to realize that he can't complete Eternal Tsukiyomi without defeating Naruto and Sasuke before. Otherwise he wouldn't stop the flower from blooming.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Obvious clues doesn't make it good writing. If Kishi wasn't going to have the 8th gate mean death with no exceptions then he shouldn't of kept stating time and time again that when one opens it they die. The damn gate is called the GATE OF DEATH. If you're going to do a retcon then do it beforehand and not right when Gai's about to die.
> 
> Retcons are bad writing. Always have been and always will be.



It's not a retcon, there is no rewriting of the past to suit the present. It was a false foreshadowing, that's all. You shouldn't have taken the characters as all-knowing. They have been proven wrong often enough about what is possible when it comes to game breaking abilities and characters. The abilities of the Rinnegan were supposedly impossible before Nagato showed them, much of what Madara and Hashirama did was supposedly impossible etc


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 13, 2014)

Opuni said:


> i see everybody making plenty of excuses for madara but we know this.. SAGE ATTACKS CANNOT EASILY BE DEALT WITH....PERIOD, wont matter if he had two eyes, he would do well to run from naruto's attacks


They are valid excuses. Madara outright says in the spoiler that he hasn't fully recovered from Guy's onslaught yet, and it goes without saying that the second Rinnegan is going to give him a power boost.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> It's not a retcon, there is no rewriting of the past to suit the present. It was a false foreshadowing, that's all. You shouldn't have taken the characters as all-knowing. They have been proven wrong often enough about what is possible when it comes to game breaking abilities and characters. The abilities of the Rinnegan were supposedly impossible before Nagato showed them, much of what Madara and Hashirama did was supposedly impossible etc



It is a retcon as we don't just have character statements describing it, we have Gai's father dying after using it. It's called the GATE OF DEATH for a reason.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes and both options are awful. The best alternative would of been for Gai to weaken Madara and that allows Naruto and Sasuke to take him down. That way Gai's heroic sacrifice isn't wasted and Naruto and Sasuke still get to take down Madara even if it would cheapen it a bit due to Madara being weakened.



Except there was no sacrifice.

Naruto and Sasuke are going to look wicked pathetic if Gai took and nearly killed Madara full-on and the two of them needed to use teamwork to take him out when he was weakened. Even if he fully recovers, it will still look aba for them.

Either Madara gets a power-up or the heroes will go down in history as weaker than a secondary character


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Except there was no sacrifice.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke are going to look wicked pathetic if Gai took and nearly killed Madara full-on and the two of them needed to use teamwork to take him out when he was weakened. Even if he fully recovers, it will still look aba for them.
> 
> Either Madara gets a power-up or the heroes will go down in history as weaker than a secondary character



I know, but I was talking about an alternative scenario where he did die but managed to weaken Madara enough for Naruto and Sasuke to take him out and therefore his sacrifice would be meaninigful, though I agree with you about it having its downsides with Naruto and Sasuke looking bad, but part of me would still rather see that than Gai not dying.

Of course I knew it wouldn't happen as it was quite obvious the two MC's aren't going to be made to look weaker than a side character as this is a WSJ manga.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It is a retcon as we don't just have character statements describing it, we have Gai's father dying after using it. It's called the GATE OF DEATH for a reason.


All of that still doesn't make it a retcon. Gai's father simply didn't have an Asura incarnation with overwhelming life force and a special Rikudou seal nearby. And whoever supposedly named the 8th Gate "Gate of Death" simply didn't envision there ever being someone with Naruto's powers around or he would have named it "Gate of Death unless there is someone with Rikudou Sennin's or his sons' powers right beside you".


----------



## Revolution (Apr 13, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> And overlooking the obvious clues that Gai wouldn't die doesn't make it bad writing either. We saw Naruto restore people with his chakra several times and Kishi has made mention of his chakra having a particularly strong life force how many times? Yes, characters in the manga have told us that opening the 8th Gate will kill you, but guess what those characters are fallible. Especially when it comes to broken existences so far outside of the norm the usual rules don't apply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm referring to before the Kages were in the picture.  It was when he demanded answers from Itachi and got just a little bit of information.

The Shinobi system should definitely be reformed.

Reviving the Uchiha to destroy Konoha is not his plan.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Except there was no sacrifice.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke are going to look wicked pathetic if Gai took and nearly killed Madara full-on and the two of them needed to use teamwork to take him out when he was weakened. Even if he fully recovers, it will still look aba for them.
> 
> Either Madara gets a power-up or the heroes will go down in history as weaker than a secondary character



Not true.  Naruto is already proved more a threat than guy.  Madara was tanking Guy for shots and giggles but he is already panicked by Naruto's first attack.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Apr 13, 2014)

You know, in 100% state then kicking a man who got wrecked by the strongest physical attack and just starts recovering proves no superiority......


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 13, 2014)

I think sasuke power up will be he will be able to use final sasnoo on himself as personal body armor without having to go large


----------



## ANBUONE (Apr 13, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Not true.  Naruto is already proved more a threat than guy.  Madara was tanking Guy for shots and giggles but he is already panicked by Naruto's first attack.



He also. Giggle when. He fights strong people..and there were a number of times he looked worried fighting guy


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 13, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Reviving the Uchiha to destroy Konoha is not his plan.



No, his plan is to destroy it all. Not just Konoha. And once it has been destroyed he plans to rebuild it from the ground up as some sort of utopia. The resurrected Uchiha clan is just the method I think he will choose mainly because I think it would be awesome, but because of that other stuff I mentioned previously as well.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2014)

Madara is definitely getting a power up or he will reveal he was not trying against Gai somehow and reveal anther hidden eye. Kagura had a third eye and RS seems to have one as well. I would not be surprise that naruto breaks the headband even more and a third eye is there maybe the sharigan kagura had or RS version. As well as to get obitos eye. Obito should be really week now and BZ is a person who seems to be opportunistic. Or naruto and sasuke get cocky and start bickering allowing madara enough time to get the other eye. somewhat similar to what vegeta did when he faced cell. something similar


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 13, 2014)

There's a reason Sasuke's eyes weren't shown last week. We'll defo see it this week.

Sasuke's could to reach his potential. The Indra potential unlocked because of Hagoromo, along with the Sennin potential (Juugo cells) and the _Rikudou_ potential (due to Hashirama's cells). 

He may get the Rinnegan, I think he will. I've always thought he will since he was meant to be hooked onto a Rinnegan summon and since Orochimaru/Kabuto have been interested in Hagoromo and the Rinnegan *from the beginning*. 
Sasuke may very well obtain a different eye, perhaps a stage above the Rinnegan yet below Kayuga's eyes. Indra's eyes are a possibility assuming the "Spiralgan" isn't just a perfected MS/EMS (I think it is).

Sasuke getting the Rinnegan and Rikudou power will go perfectly with Naruto obtaining a perfect Juubi power* alongside Rikudou power.

We cannot escape the fact that the probability of Sasuke's eye changing is very high. Nor can we escape the fact that he's infused with Hashirama's cells, something associated with Rinnegan awakening. Isn't Kabuto ensuring that Indra and Asura's chakra are uniting in a single body?

*Unlike Madara and Obito, he can use the powers of the individual Bijuu. I'm betting the intention is to get Naruto to engage in a tug of war vs Madara. Thereby Naruto can be a true Juubi Jinchuriki, one that surpasses Hagoromo and Madara simply because he'll be in good terms with each Bijuu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't necessarily need to awaken the Rinnegan right away. He still has a date with Naruto after the war arc ends.

Would be nice if both received one last power up before then.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke doesn't necessarily need to awaken the Rinnegan right away. He still has a date with Naruto after the war arc ends.



Juubi body vs Rinnegan eyes?


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Juubi body vs Rinnegan eyes?



Sounds about right, I can dig it.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2014)

lol at sasuke getting hashirama dna.He will never be a powerhouse never.Madara is ultimate proof no matter the mutation you wil never access the other powers.
The desperation for sage mode is saddening.What happend to you uchiha's now its get rin'negan ,get sage mode lol you know how it ends susnanowa crap.

What happend to you's uchiha's.Even hyuuga brigade didnt sink this low.

Sasuke will never have sage mode.He wont get rin'nmegan indra never had it so why would sasuke??. Madara tried to bypass system and ended up CS level boost to stuff intstead of real deal power ups.

Im sure it will be sharingan crap.It just aint gonna be teh stuff naruto has done and beat thast just poor rehash.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol at sasuke getting hashirama dna.He will never be a powerhouse never.Madara is ultimate proof no matter the mutation you wil never access the other powers.



He already got Hashi DNA from Kabuto. Thought you'd need that update. 

Remember Kirin? Imagine it 10 times bigger, bro. 



> The desperation for sage mode is saddening.What happend to you uchiha's now its get rin'negan ,get sage mode lol you know how it ends susnanowa crap.



 If it's a requirement for ninjutsu to hit RS Madara, so be it. Other than that, I don't care about SM.

Also...

[YOUTUBE]uNN97w_0-rg[/YOUTUBE]

DAT susnanowa crap. 



> Sasuke will never have sage mode.He wont get rin'nmegan indra never had it so why would sasuke??. Madara tried to bypass system and ended up CS level boost to stuff intstead of real deal power ups.



Because Sasuke will surpass Indra, naturally. 

Mads? He owned all bijuu at once with *Rinnegan* abilities.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

Bijuu Mode still looks more badass then Perfect Susanoo


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> It does sosund funny, we are predicting dojutsus, but since the start of naruto chapter one, we havent seen or heard naruto using an eye technique, can u imagine naruto having the sharingan? Yes, but absurd, naruto rinnegan is a possibility, bu we all know the younger son predesespr of naruto had none, its all bijuu, senju, sage mode, no eye technniques



Yeah that would be very shit if naruto got doujutsu eye im not backing that.He's got plenty doujutsu attacks that mind rape thing when he just looks at you.I cant remember didnt he mind rape obito.He's always going into these fake mind spaces.He can probably see tenketsu now I think thats enough.eye techniques based around sensory.

Apart from limbo/rimbo rin'engan actually focus heaveliy on ninjutsu the eye is just a scouter really.With the eye you can use path powers.Which again are just ninjutsu its funny stuff.Although rin'negan has mystical quality of no limits so anything can be added.

Sharingan on th other hand was pretty good at teh beggining it was like enhancement of eye then it turned into pure eye bullshit.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> He already got Hashi DNA from Kabuto. Thought you'd need that update.
> 
> Remember Kirin? Imagine it 10 times bigger, bro.
> 
> ...



Indra was actually a failure who got nothing from pops.His doujutsu was weak and he had no sagemode juubi or bijuu.
Its no wonder senju always won.Indra was such a a bitch taking shit too far.What was he even fight about?? He had lands and was strong 

Sasuke is not getting sage mode its a good fanfic though.Poor guys still think sasuke will get as many panels time as naruto.
This arc aint taught you much huh.

This fight will end with a rasengan.Sasuke roll will be again be like before support fodder needing chakra from naruto.and naruto using nishuu crap.There's no team work in this manga.there's moments but ultimately the rasengan ends everything.

I remeber good ol dbz days fodders down elites fight and thats it.Actually waste of time drawing support acts.even oda and kubo worked that shit out.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 13, 2014)

Why is madara scared of this technique, can't the rinnengen just absorb it?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> Why is madara scared of this technique, can't the rinnengen just absorb it?



I think somehow Lava Release is like Wood. It can't be absorbed..
I know the preexisting stuff explanation for wood but also wood made from the user we saw that not getting absorbed.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> I think somehow Lava Release is like Wood. It can't be absorbed..
> I know the preexisting stuff explanation for wood but also wood made from the user we saw that not getting absorbed.



that makes sense becase good is aolid object the rinngengen can't absorb natural or created solid objects. It absorbs techniques like water, fire, lava, etc... But if it could absorb  wood than nagato could've absorbed konoha instead of wasting power to nuke it


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Bijuu Mode still looks more badass then Perfect Susanoo


Fuck no Madara's Perfect Susanoo was far more menacing then any version of Bijuu mode.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Rinnengan can absorb magma, but not the heat it produces.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Juubi body vs Rinnegan eyes?



You know it's coming.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Fuck no Madara's Perfect Susanoo was far more menacing then any version of Bijuu mode.



Nope. The feats done by Naruto in Bijuu mode shits on PS.

BM way more cooler.
Unless you have a fetish for swords...



SaCrEdpOoL said:


> I think Rinnengan can absorb magma, but not the heat it produces.



Or maybe that shit.. I think we should get the explanation in the next chapter.



jplaya2023 said:


> that makes sense becase good is aolid object the rinngengen can't absorb natural or created solid objects. It absorbs techniques like water, fire, lava, etc... But if it could absorb  wood than nagato could've absorbed konoha instead of wasting power to nuke it



Preexisting material has been shown to not be able to get absorbed.
That we know for sure...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2014)

im going to go with the frs is made out of sage chakra.Madara cant control sage chakra absorbing it will finish him into a frog. Telling you his mutant power ups are CS version of them.

Didnt gai just rip off hashi's face??

Peopel still talkinga bout PS thsi thing has no feats nothing but hyperbole fanfic.until it has feats no credible.No your fanfic rants dont count real manga canon.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2014)

is this a spoiler or prediction. We know the 3 pages were like WSJ previews like they did with the first page.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Nope. The feats done by Naruto in Bijuu mode shits on PS.
> 
> BM way more cooler.
> Unless you have a fetish for swords...


Only due too BM being utilized way more then Perfect Susanoo it's clearly been setup as an equivalent to Bijuu Mode hell even in Indra's flashback that's what he using to match Indra's power.

It isn't one can only take so much of seeing Bijuu bombs get spammed constantly before it gets old but I was talking about appearance not move set.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Indra was actually a failure who got nothing from pops.His doujutsu was weak and he had no sagemode juubi or bijuu.
> Its no wonder senju always won.Indra was such a a bitch taking shit too far.What was he even fight about?? He had lands and was strong
> 
> Sasuke is not getting sage mode its a good fanfic though.Poor guys still think sasuke will get as many panels time as naruto.
> ...



> Indra was a failure
> Indra was strong and had land

How is this gonna work if you contradict yourself this fast? 

I had no expectations regarding Sasuke's panel time because this arc was constant team work. You couldn't predict how it was gonna be divided.

But this moment is specifically about Sasuke and Naruto as a duo.

Wasn't Obito finished by armored Susano followed by the chakra tug of war?  



I suppose not every Nardo fan can be like Kyuubi Naruto.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> > Indra was a failure
> > Indra was strong and had land
> 
> How is this gonna work if you contradict yourself this fast?
> ...


Obito was finished off by a BSM Kyusano'o, which is stronger than an ordinary Perfect Susano'o since _Naruto was giving Sasuke Senjutsu chakra for his Perfect Susano'o._ And without Naruto _breaking the shield_ Sasuke's Naruto Senjutsu enhanced blade would have never pierced Obito.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Only due too BM being utilized way more then Perfect Susanoo it's clearly been setup as an equivalent to Bijuu Mode hell even in Indra's flashback that's what he using to match Indra's power.
> 
> It isn't one can only take so much of seeing Bijuu bombs get spammed constantly before it gets old but I was talking about appearance not move set.



I was not talking about power...

BM has more then bijuudama unless you missed some pages where it was used for different shit.
Even appearance. BM looks more badass.

I guess I prefer a beast like looking then a megazord....


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> BM way more cooler.
> Unless you have a fetish for swords...



It's a glowing teenager, man.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Obito was finished off by a BSM Kyusano'o, which is stronger than an ordinary Perfect Susano'o since _Naruto was giving Sasuke Senjutsu chakra for his Perfect Susano'o._ And without Naruto _breaking the shield_ Sasuke's Naruto Senjutsu enhanced blade would have never pierced Obito.



It works the other way around. It wouldn't have been possible with regular BM.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Nope. The feats done by Naruto in Bijuu mode shits on PS.
> 
> BM way more cooler.
> Unless you have a fetish for swords...
> ...



PS definitely looks the coolest:


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> is this a spoiler or prediction. We know the 3 pages were like WSJ previews like they did with the first page.



Dont know if its legit.

Crapfish made this sound epic. lots of bijuu power's beein sumond some flying around ,katons .People inside the tree (oh look another fruit being made).Everyone turns up to look .

Someone translate that shit see yall in the morining alot of flashy powers and madara running and rinbo failed madara got hit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> *im going to go with the frs is made out of sage chakra*.Madara cant control sage chakra absorbing it will finish him into a frog. Telling you his mutant power ups are CS version of them.
> 
> Didnt gai just rip off hashi's face??
> 
> Peopel still talkinga bout PS thsi thing has no feats nothing but hyperbole fanfic.until it has feats no credible.No your fanfic rants dont count real manga canon.



He already absorbed a rasenshuriken that Naruto used on him.
And he has SM. This is why I don't think its about nature energy...

Preta path should work..


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 13, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> PS definitely looks the coolest:



lol a generic tengu.Thats not even cooler than naruto's cloak. Let alone glow in the dark bijuu that can do rasengans.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 13, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> PS definitely looks the coolest:



Megazord with a Pinocchio nose... Not my type thanks.



Luiz said:


> It's a glowing teenager, man.
> .



I think you're describing yourself now since BM is a beast representation.


----------



## Hayn (Apr 13, 2014)

It's almost like whatever you think is cool is actually subjective


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Fuck no Madara's Perfect Susanoo was far more menacing then any version of Bijuu mode.



Indeed it was and the fear it put into the kages was glorious.


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> that makes sense becase good is aolid object the rinngengen can't absorb natural or created solid objects. It absorbs techniques like water, fire, lava, etc... But if it could absorb  wood than nagato could've *absorbed konoha instead of wasting power to nuke it*



WTF did I just read?


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 13, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> is this a spoiler or prediction. We know the 3 pages were like WSJ previews like they did with the first page.



These sounds like supposed spoilers...exactly the same events of those 3 pages we got and more. I can only read basic kana but it seems that after Naruto throws the rasengan, the scene change to the masked man and and the kages...


----------



## Amanda (Apr 13, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> These sounds like supposed spoilers...exactly the same events of those 3 pages we got and more. I can only read basic kana but it seems that after Naruto throws the rasengan, the scene change to the masked man and and the kages...




A switch to the Spiral Zetsu and the Kages... _now_?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 13, 2014)

No Naruto Sharingan, that would suck, naruto byakugan i think,


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> These sounds like supposed spoilers...exactly the same events of those 3 pages we got and more. I can only read basic kana but it seems that after Naruto throws the rasengan, the scene change to the masked man and and the kages...



I'm not sure it showed fanart of Ashura Naruto, It can be an add on prediction as we had only WSJ 3-page previews not actual spoilers, right?


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 13, 2014)

Amanda said:


> A switch to the Spiral Zetsu and the Kages... _now_?



I think it says that the masked man is revealed to be Yamato.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2014)

did it say anything about sasuke I mean i read google it said Sasuke would be in it.

Does the spoiler showed more about Naruto pwning Madara?


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 13, 2014)

Scene later changes back to Naruto. Him being in Kyuubie mode? Sorry but I can only read basic stuff like character's names and such. A proper translation would be appreciated


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes I see Sasuke's name too. And something about..Izuna??


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2014)

Its still likely a prediction despite having 3 pages they were mostly previews like the last one.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

Why are you guys even discussing that? It's a prediction, not a spoiler. That guy is known for posting predictions and he's even come on here at times to try and sell them as spoilers.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 13, 2014)

I am more interested in Madara'Madara's flash back then seeing a drawn out battle.  MEP stuff has dragged on toollong.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 13, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its still likely a prediction despite having 3 pages they were mostly previews like the last one.



Maybe, but Madara and Naruto's dialogues at beginning are exactly the same as in the spoilers pictures we already got. I'll try to see if I can make more sense of the rest lol


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 13, 2014)

BLUE_SAM said:


> Maybe, but Madara and Naruto's dialogues at beginning are exactly the same as in the spoilers pictures we already got. I'll try to see if I can make more sense of the rest lol



They're the same because he posted it after the spoiler pages came out.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 13, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Why are you guys even discussing that? It's a prediction, not a spoiler. That guy is known for posting predictions and he's even come on here at times to try and sell them as spoilers.



Haha as soon as I saw Izuna's name I was like this can't be true. But yeah even predictions and false spoilers can be entertaining sometimes.


----------



## Netabare4You (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi
I am Japanes so that I can translate it.

Does someone want a clear translation?
And also, can someone tell me how to make narutobase account?
Thanks.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Apr 13, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> is this a spoiler or prediction. We know the 3 pages were like WSJ previews like they did with the first page.



what does it say


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2014)

Netabare4You said:


> Hi
> I am Japanes so that I can translate it.
> 
> Does someone want a clear translation?
> ...



Yes I'd like a translation.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 13, 2014)

Netabare4You said:


> Hi
> I am Japanes so that I can translate it.
> 
> Does someone want a clear translation?
> ...



Is that your own prediction..? And sure a translation would be appreciated. About your other question, i'm not sure here is the best place to be asking that lol


----------



## Netabare4You (Apr 13, 2014)

Naruto throws lava-style rasen shuriken (same as the leaked image)

Madara destroys it with his Limbo

Scene changes to spiral zetsu

Spiral Zetsu's face is almost broken

He uses wood style against the alliance but third hokage burns it including spiral zetsu

Spiral Zetsu is shown with his face appeared

Inside of him, there was Yamato as everyone expected

Scene changes back to Madara

Naruto asks all Bijus to cooperate and he starts making Bijudama

Madara summons Wood Statue that Spiral Zetsu was owning including Zetsu too, to protect himself from Madara's attack

After that, Madara uses chain in order to catch Bijuus but black arrows appears from somewhere and they prevent chain from catching Bijuus.

Black arrows was thrown by Sasuke, who also gained a power of sage of six paths

Madara feels a trace of Izuna who is his brother, inside Sasuke and chapter ends here.

Sorry for bad English.


----------



## Netabare4You (Apr 13, 2014)

Note: This is not my website

I google about Naruto Spoiler and I found it. Netabare4You is my favourite website so I made an account with that name


----------



## John Connor (Apr 13, 2014)

I dont think its really reincarnation but more like spirit possession 

Asura attaches himself to Naruto which helps Naruto develop his chakra 

Madara's soul isnt the same soul as Indra otherwise they wouldnt be able to exist at the same time


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 13, 2014)

The Yamato thing makes it seem fake...


----------



## Netabare4You (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh. I forgot to say something important.

It says in a first "予想" which means prediction.

I guess that was prediction. (Even though it says "spoiler")


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

John Connor said:


> I dont think its really reincarnation but more like spirit possession
> 
> Asura attaches himself to Naruto which helps Naruto develop his chakra
> 
> Madara's soul isnt the same soul as Indra otherwise they wouldnt be able to exist at the same time



Indra's and Asura's chakra find new host, not their souls.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone think sasuke he will have snake sage n MS combo eyes?


----------



## BLUE_SAM (Apr 13, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Does anyone think sasuke he will have snake sage n sharingan eyes?



Isn't Sasuke associated with hawks now? Him going back to being a snake guy would be kinda lame. He does need sage chakra to be able to deal with Madara though.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Wasn't expecting spoilers this early, so imagine my surprise

2) What the ACTUAL fuck? Is this...aniticipation I feel for the rest of this chapter now?


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sasuke obtaining new eyes is a 99.99% certainty, don't fight it.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 13, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke obtaining new eyes is a 99.99% certainty, don't fight it.



Of course but his base eyes should be snake sage n MS combination.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Sasuke will for the most part keep his EMS design, but I feel it will have crescent moons in the centre. At the moment it is an empty space, which leaves room for Kishimoto to add to it. I don't think he will get the elder brothers eye, nor do I think he will get the Rinnegan; they're Kishimoto's distinguished character so they will retain individuality in their appearance.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I think Sasuke will for the most part keep his EMS design, but I feel it will have crescent moons in the centre. At the moment it is an empty space, which leaves room for Kishimoto to add to it. I don't think he will get the elder brothers eye, nor do I think he will get the Rinnegan; they're Kishimoto's distinguished character so they will retain individuality in their appearance.



That's certainly a possibility, but there really is no space left in the already cluttered EMS design (which Kishi can't draw properly):


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> That's certainly a possibility, but there really is no space left in the already cluttered EMS design (which Kishi can't draw properly):



Agreed.

Even if he sticks with Sharingan, he'll gain a completely new design. Hashirama cells, don't fail me now.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Lahickson (Apr 13, 2014)

i hope sasuke gets the orginal sharingan design. the same eyes the juubi and the sage mother had


----------



## Klue (Apr 13, 2014)

Lahickson said:


> i hope sasuke gets the orginal sharingan design. the same eyes the juubi and the sage mother had



He'll likely require the Shinju's chakra fruit for those eyes.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

@BlinkST

Naruto hasn't shown the entirety of his new appearance yet. We won't see that until he activates his chakra cloak. 

Sasuke himself will definitely have brand new eyes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Why use Naruto to determine whether or not Sasuke will obtain new eyes?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> ​



The problem with this is that Sasuke is more "eye focused" than Naruto. Naruto is a Senju, he's all about the body and yet his eyes changed as a byproduct. We saw this with Ashura. Sasuke however is an Uchiha, he's all about the eyes, hence why he's had far more eye transformations, and yet you're assuming his eyes won't change as if he's not an Uchiha. 

That's the biggest problem with this thing.

If we use the same logic, we'll see that Sasuke's eyes will indeed evolve (like Naruto's body) and yet his body will change too as a byproduct considering he's an Uchiha, not a Senju.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 14, 2014)

Swirlygan, don't fail me now


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why use Naruto to determine whether or not Sasuke will obtain new eyes?


Did Naruto obtain a new physical appearance? Did using 4 tails' chakra trigger a _chakra mode_?  



adeshina365 said:


> @BlinkST
> 
> Naruto hasn't shown the entirety of his new appearance yet. We won't see that until he activates his chakra cloak.



You mean the one you get when you use Biju chakra? Apparently he no longer needs one. 



adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke himself will definitely have brand new eyes.


Senpo: Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Senpo: Mangekyo Sharingan.



Not sure if that exist. But I did see a Red Rinnegan on Hagomoro's forehead.

Wonder why it was colored that way?

Interesting.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 14, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't really care about Sasuke's design?

I think at this point we can just assume that he is going to have whatever asspull powers he needs throughout the fight, regardless of how well they tie to his new design. If he will need Rinnegan or Curse Seal abilities, he will magically have them whether he has Rinnegan or CS or not.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not sure if that exist. But I did see a Red Rinnegan on Hagomoro's forehead.
> 
> Wonder why it was colored that way?
> 
> Interesting.


Why hold on to that? We already discussed this and concluded the third eye was just a sign, like the one on his back.

Rinnegan in Sasuke, no matter what color it is, would be a joke compared to Hagoromo, let alone Madara.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 14, 2014)

sasuke had good eyes, what he lacks is the physical abilities, i think that the new power he will have, naruto lacks a dojutsu, he had alrady a good body, o i reckon, naruto wil have new eyes, and sasuke physical level up


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 14, 2014)

Do people seriously think that CS is going too be relevant again?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 14, 2014)

There is also a difference with naruto BM and Madara BM, with Naruto, they willingly give their chakra, not willing with madara


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 14, 2014)

Fucking shit; Naruto can use all bijuus powers. This means he can use now all element and all elementak kgs.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 14, 2014)

he's got wind, fire, water, i dunno about earth but he's got sand, ink, lava/magma, bubbles/acid and steam.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 14, 2014)

holy crap those spoilers are early! I feel so late. the hell have you guys been talking about for a thousand posts?

anywhos, Naruto's new powers are dumb. Whats next, sand control, ink spitting and bubbles? Lame.

That new Rasengan looks cool as hell though. It looks like he's about to toss a planet at Madara.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 14, 2014)

Now we will have to see if Naruto can use the chakras at once as a Juubi or if he can only access them separately one at a time.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 14, 2014)

With all elements and bijuu, naruto can make ramen out of nothing, lol


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 14, 2014)

all dese elements and reincarnation.

Naruto really is the avatar


----------



## Lurko (Apr 14, 2014)

Naruto the new avatar love it.


----------



## Azula (Apr 14, 2014)

What if we see old hiruzen destroying Spiral zetsu's wooden buddha :ignoramus


----------



## handsock (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know if this has been discussed before, but why does Juubi chakra create fashionable Sage clothing? Or do they have that much of an ego when being bathed in almost limitless power that they create awesome Sage clothing unconsciously.

Obito had no Sage cloak. He didn't want his Ego. He truly wanted the Dream World. Fact.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 14, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Do people seriously think that CS is going too be relevant again?



Yea, well...some people think Orochimaru is like the RS' brother's reincarnation or some shit, too. 

The Curse Seal was dismantled as a cheap version of sage mode last time Sasuke used it. He has Hashirama chakra now, which is going to be superior to whatever the CS had given him other than the lipstick.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 14, 2014)

this is some ronin warriors shit going on here.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]dURl0BmGRak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 14, 2014)

I honestly feel bad for Madara, there is no single chapter wher he does not put a "FUCKING SHIT" face.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 14, 2014)

Mein gott. Early raw & spoiler for the first time in years. I am excited. And the chapter looks amazing.


----------



## vered (Apr 14, 2014)

it's just the first 3 pages but we'll still get the chapter at the usual time,unless of course Evil decides to show up and give us the whole spoilers for the chapter.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 14, 2014)

vered said:


> it's just the first 3 pages but we'll still get the chapter at the usual time,unless of course Evil decides to show up and give us the whole spoilers for the chapter.



What ? No ! Stop talking nonsense we will get the chapter early


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope Madara knows more rinnegan power's.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 14, 2014)

I have no fucking clue what's going on


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Shin said:


> I hope Madara knows more rinnegan power's.



Left eye power, both together (maybe), and a final ocular jutsu if we're lucky. But I'm holding my expectations to one more jutsu. His final will likely be Juubi Jinchuuriki related.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 14, 2014)

All this reincarnation thing reminds me of YGO abridged, when Kaiba finds a giant rock that reveals that he'd been battling Yugi since ancient times.

Naruto: Are you trying to tell me that Sasuke and I are destined to fight each other for eternity? 

Hagoromo: Yes.

Naruto: Best. Destiny. Ever.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Left eye power, both together (maybe), and a final ocular jutsu if we're lucky. But I'm holding my expectations to one more jutsu. His final will likely be Juubi Jinchuuriki related.



I expect at least one more after he gets the other eye.
More juubi powers and rinnegan ones are needed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 14, 2014)

For a doujutsu user there's a great deal of difference between having both eyes and just one.



I look forward to what Madara will be able to do when he gets his missing Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> For a doujutsu user there's a great deal of difference between having both eyes and just one.
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to what Madara will be able to do when he gets his missing Rinnegan.



That makes two of us, brother. Still hoping for Four Higher Realm powers - doubt Madara will show them, that's why I'm counting on young Sasuke.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 14, 2014)

Itachi eyes still wank itachi after his death.

DAT itachi...


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 14, 2014)

Naruto inherits the power of Gai and hits Madara again at 300kph


----------



## MS81 (Apr 14, 2014)

I predict Naruto will help kakashi with chakra and he will feel the different chakras from the bijuus.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Shin said:


> Itachi eyes still wank itachi after his death.
> 
> DAT itachi...



Those eyes are destine to reveal the greatest Rinnegan.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Those eyes are destine to reveal the greatest Rinnegan.



The beauty of it is that only itachi's eyes will achieve the step beyond Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Do people seriously think that CS is going too be relevant again?



If Kishi decides to give him a different Senjutsu power than Naruto, then it's possible. Besides, we're still lacking quite a bit of information on Juugo's Sage Transformation - like it's name, and why it is visually different from Sage Mode.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> If Kishi decides to give him a different Senjutsu power than Naruto, then it's possible. Besides, we're still lacking quite a bit of information on Juugo's Sage Transformation - like it's name, and why it is visually different from Sage Mode.



It was just a poor man's SM, and I would honestly hesitate to say it's the same as Sasuke's CS like a lot of people seem to think. I have no clue why anyone is expecting his CS markings to make a comeback when they didn't recently.

Sasuke has Hashi's chakra now for a reason.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It was just a poor man's SM, and I would honestly hesitate to say it's the same as Sasuke's CS like a lot of people seem to think. I have no clue why anyone is expecting his CS markings to make a comeback when they didn't recently.
> 
> Sasuke has Hashi's chakra now for a reason.



Unless he get a hashi chest face ...I don't see it


----------



## takL (Apr 14, 2014)

a hash face tumour doesnt mean hashs sage power u know. remember edo maddy n danzo


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

takL said:


> a hash face tumour doesnt mean hashs sage power u know. remember edo maddy n danzo



obito/yamato/danzo had Hashi's chakra but not sm..why


----------



## RBL (Apr 14, 2014)

PopoTime said:


> Naruto inherits the power of Gai and hits Madara again at 300kph



power of youth >>>>>>>> will of fire.


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Do people seriously think that CS is going too be relevant again?



yes, because kishi made it relavent the moment he said that senjutsu > senjutsu..... and then gave sasuek senjutsu ck


























and his susano'o got CS as well :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> power of youth >>>>>>>> will of fire.



gai is lying on the floor dead and it seems naruto is doing more damage to madara and he doesn't need to die


----------



## RBL (Apr 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> gai is lying on the floor dead and it seems naruto is doing more damage to madara and he doesn't need to die



gai was not there for the free power up spreed, gai was not born with kyuubi, gai has no blue eyes for being the child of the prophecy


----------



## takL (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> obito/yamato/danzo had Hashi's chakra but not sm..why



because they didnt have hashs sage chakra. neither do zetsus.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

takL said:


> because they didnt have hashs sage chakra. neither do zetsus.



That sm is very easy to give to people


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 14, 2014)

I reckon we'll see Naruto use more Bijuu powers this chapter rather than only Son's.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 14, 2014)

I predict Ino appearance.. :inovilla


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Hashi should have made the gokage sm


----------



## takL (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> That sm is very easy to give to people



naa just maddy stole it after he got rinnetenned.

i kinda see some connection between the round mark on hashs sage forehead and the red rinnegan mark on hagoromos. 
hash doesnt have 'rikudoh sage's eye' . and maddy now has both rinnegan and hashs sm. i cant wait to see what is behind the headgear.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 14, 2014)

What asspulls, so when new chapter come out?

Why Kishi so obsessed with eyes, most of his chars has weird eyes, Naruto look gay with that cross eyes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2014)

Just because Sasuke was given a jutsu that binds the Senjutsu Madara stole from Hashirama does not mean he has Shodai's chakra itself. That is like saying Itachi had Shisui's chakra because he was entrusted with his eye.

If anything I am betting that Hagoromo's power will help Sasuke unlock and use by himself the chakra he's had since the fight with Killer Bee when Juugo healed him.



BlinkST said:


> ​



Wished Naruto's current look was more like in the 3rd example/when he first met Nagato. It'll take time to get used to this.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 14, 2014)

I wonder if Ashura also has a 3rd eye  his forehead is always covered


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Just because Sasuke was given a jutsu that binds the Senjutsu Madara stole from Hashirama does not mean he has Shodai's chakra itself. That is like saying Itachi had Shisui's chakra because he was entrusted with his eye.



Hashirama explicitly stated that he would give Sasuke all of his remaining chakra.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hashirama explicitly stated that he would give Sasuke all of his remaining chakra.


Is that what he said verbatim? I thought he was just giving him an unspecified jutsu.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 14, 2014)

Middle left panel:



VIZ essentially says the same thing as well with Hashirama saying "I'll give you all of my remaining chakra..."


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Middle left panel:
> 
> 
> 
> VIZ essentially says the same thing as well with Hashirama saying "I'll give you all of my remaining chakra..."


This.**



Majin Lu said:


> My edit:


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks like some princess mononoke shit


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Middle left panel:
> 
> 
> 
> VIZ essentially says the same thing as well with Hashirama saying "I'll give you all of my remaining chakra..."



And a weak madara still one one panel him!?! ...That madara    But sauske is way stronger now



Sasuke will one panel madara in return


edit:  I see he didn't have hashi power then   (takL)


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hashirama explicitly stated that he would give Sasuke all of his remaining chakra.



Yeah but im starting to think that  Sasuke didn't take it. Remember Sasuke is the opposite of cooperation  so he probably listened to Hashirama plan and told him to fuck off. He doesnt want to take him in alive but he wants his head. Hashirama plan was a non-violent approach. Sasuke probably after he got killed That even the most capable warrior can't alway succeed by himself.(Something Captain Levi(Attack of Titan) realizes. The stronger sasuke got the more he isolated himself and the more trouble he got himself in. I wouldn't be surprised if Taka is right now is gearing up to end this shit.

I expect Juugo CS2 Juugo w/ Sakon/Ukon and Jiroubou abilities with his mastered powers. I think ever since he got Senju DNA inside him that he might be able to control his powers now.

I expect Suigetsu with Samehada and the 7 Mist scroll soon(Remember the shinobi alliance has it and i think Hachibi and Bee cut off a tail to save Samehada since the sword isnt involved in the whole juubi awakening

Karin. Something tells me she is getting the Sound jutsu and Tayuyas abilities.



When Taka hits the battle field. I can't wait till they appear and get some panel time.


----------



## takL (Apr 14, 2014)

sasuke didnt have hash cells back then.

damn uve edited ur post TRN.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 14, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Ino appearance.. :inovilla



I predict Sasukeh cliffhanger. :ignoramus


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

In a way, hashi help create two monster of the world.   Madara/Sasuke


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 14, 2014)

Also, did Gai destroy Madara's Hashi boob? 



BlinkST said:


> Looks like some princess mononoke shit


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hashirama explicitly stated that he would give Sasuke all of his remaining chakra.



Besides, Madara got Hashirama's power (And Rinnegan) by infusing himself with his DNA which is exactly what Kabuto did to Sasuke.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> ​



*Combine This CS Marking from Sasuke*


*With this DSM Markings from Kabuto*


*Sasuke's True Sage Markings should look like this mask*


While it should resemble it. I think it will be a more refined in design.  That red Gym I think will end up being Sasuke's third minds eye. I suck at editing and my drawing skills make your Elementary school doodles look like Picasso u_u


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 14, 2014)

To people who think Madara need any more power up, I say nope, he already hax as it is, I predict Naruto will bullshitting Juubi somehow so madara can be defeated.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Middle left panel:
> 
> 
> 
> VIZ essentially says the same thing as well with Hashirama saying "I'll give you all of my remaining chakra..."



You know... some call Sasuke a power whore that jumps at any offer.

And yet, he sarcastically said "The most I'm willing to do is pull those things off your back" *after* Hashirama offered to give him chakra/jutsu in exchange for that request.

It was all in the same page. They don't even read this shit, man.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm going to make a prediction on Sasuke's powers.

I reckon he's just gained control over the weather and is able to completely spam kirin.

Lets call it a feeling.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 14, 2014)

The problem with that "Sasuke will get these eyes" image is that Sasuke is more "eye focused" than Naruto. Naruto is represents the Senju, he's all about the body and yet his eyes changed as a byproduct. It has been this way the entire manga. Ashura wasn't focused on eyes. Sasuke however is an Uchiha, he's all about the eyes, it has been this way the entire manga hence why he's had far more eye transformations. 

Applying the same logic to why Naruto's eyes have changed does not apply to Sasuke considering he's about the eyes and Naruto is about the body. Sasuke an Uchiha, Naruto is not. Considering this, we'll see far more eye transformations in Sasuke than Naruto. The same with Naruto and body transformations.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Besides, Madara got Hashirama's power (And Rinnegan) by infusing himself with his DNA which is exactly what Kabuto did to Sasuke.



Can't believe I forgot to add this to my post. :sanji


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 14, 2014)

So this chapter is going to be Naruto showing off Bijuu powers, I guess?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 14, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> So this chapter is going to be Naruto showing off Bijuu powers, I guess?


We gonna go through all the names and 9 rasengans not even one generic elemental attack smh


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 14, 2014)

With all the Bijuu powers, I'm expecting Naruto to use the Yin-Yang version of Rasengan.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Just because Sasuke was given a jutsu that binds the Senjutsu Madara stole from Hashirama does not mean he has Shodai's chakra itself. That is like saying Itachi had Shisui's chakra because he was entrusted with his eye.
> 
> If anything I am betting that Hagoromo's power will help Sasuke unlock and use by himself the chakra he's had since the fight with Killer Bee when Juugo healed him.
> 
> ...



I hope it looks similar.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hashirama explicitly stated that he would give Sasuke all of his remaining chakra.



True but it was all so that he could pass on that Senjutsu-binding jutsu to Sasuke. The type of healing that Kabuto was performing on Sasuke has more chances to result in something like the Rin'negan than the chakra Hashirama gave him, which was meant to stop Madara, not exactly power-up Sasuke.



Majin Lu said:


> Also, did Gai destroy Madara's Hashi boob?



Hard to tell. One side of his body was destroyed and a lot of blood was spilled on the tree's surface but he regenerated. So he either still has it or the Onmyouton orbs are responsible for his regeneration.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> With all the Bijuu powers, I'm expecting Naruto to use the Yin-Yang version of Rasengan.


Bijudama?
10 char


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Bijudama?
> 10 char



Truth Seeking Orb ≠ Bijuu-Dama.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Why should Naruto get Yin-Yang?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Why should Naruto get Yin-Yang?



Naruto essentially has Juubi powers, and part of that involves using Yin-Yang. 
Apart from chakra quantity, the only difference between Naruto and Madara is that Naruto can actually use each of the individual powers of the Bijuu. Logically he should be able to use all their powers at once like Madara is doing.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Giving Naruto Yin-Yang would contradict Hagoromo's intentions of keeping powers separate. Naruto's Biju fragments don't hold a candle to what Obito/Madara obtained in that sense, and he doesn't really need Yin-Yang at this point.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like Sasuke should get Rinnegan, but I kinda don't want him too.

I hope he has a version of his cursed seal transformation back though. But with no connection to Orochimaru. Just a level 2 transformation like Juugo.

And some sort of union of lightning & amaterasu.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Naruto essentially has Juubi powers,


At this point Naruto lacks Gedo Mazo to unite those powers.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> At this point Naruto lacks Gedo Mazo to unite those powers.



Nah...he lacks the Yin half to create a new form for his bijuus.(*cough* Sasuke*Cough*)


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

[SIZE=-1]_*Note:*** = potential for_[/SIZE]

*Rikudou* 
Yin
Yang
Sage Mode
Juubi powers

*Naruto* 
Yang
Sage Mode
Bijuu powers (x9)

*Sasuke* 
Yin
_Sage Mode***_
_Wood Release / Rinnegan***_


Rikudou's powers aren't distributed properly, just saying.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> At this point Naruto lacks Gedo Mazo to unite those powers.



Theme Yin-Yang balls are pretty weak if Base Naruto can kick it away so easy


----------



## vered (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> Theme Yin-Yang balls are pretty weak if Base Naruto can kick it away so easy



They are not weak at all, they can disintegrate anyone, however Naruto just got Hagoromos Yang power and the ability to use bijuus powers, and a new SM, so there's a big chance it has something to do with it.
The same goes with sasuke.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 14, 2014)

I wonder what will happen if naruto adds matatabis skill into RS .... I guess it might follow its target till it hits it "homing RS".... current chapter I feel will cover narutos playing with new skills.... next chapter will belong to sasuke... right before Golden week.... so after GW we will start from naruto and sasuke uniting powers to defeat madara...


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

*Naruto*
1] Yang related powers [Medical jutsu; adding life]
2] Ninshu-style chakra transfer 
3] Sage Mode
4] Bijuu powers (x9)

*Sasuke*
1] Yin related powers [Creating containers; genjutsu]
2] Sennin transformation
3] "Life" creation [Muki tensei; Tsukuyomi] 
4] Wood Style


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Naruto*
> 1] Yang related powers [Medical jutsu; adding life]
> 2] Ninshu-style chakra transfer
> 3] Sage Mode
> ...



I hope naruto get minato space-time tech later


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> *Sasuke*
> 1] Yin related powers [Creating containers; genjutsu]
> 2] Sennin transformation
> 3] "Life" creation [Muki tensei; Tsukuyomi]
> 4] Wood Style



1) This is highly likely.
2) I think Sasuke will be given a means of  getting past Madara's defenses without using Senjutsu (eg. S/T style)
3)No.
4)I thought about this before too, but even with Senju cells in his chest, I doubt that Kishimoto will allow Sasuke to use Mokuton. It would fall into the Yang side of the spectrum.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> 2) I think Sasuke will be given a means of  getting past Madara's defenses without using Senjutsu (eg. S/T style)


Unlikely at this point, unless he teams up with Naruto or brings Jugo along again. He already has the dna to absorb natural energy. Not sure what "S/T style" is, but it sounds familiar.:ignoramus   



adeshina365 said:


> 3)No.


Yes. Breath life into objects with Muki tensei, and give them memories with Tsukuyomi. Living Susano'o, GG :ignoramus  



adeshina365 said:


> 4)I thought about this before too, but even with Senju cells in his chest, I doubt that Kishimoto will allow Sasuke to use Mokuton. It would fall into the Yang side of the spectrum.


Plants are kind of in the middle.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Unlikely at this point, unless he teams up with Naruto or brings Jugo along again. He already has the dna to absorb natural energy. Not sure what "S/T style" is, but it sounds familiar.:ignoramus
> 
> 
> Yes. Breath life into objects with Muki tensei, and give them memories with Tsukuyomi. Living Susano'o, GG :ignoramus
> ...





Naruto was making zetsu grow plants and trees because of his strong lifeforce( Yang) right?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> [SIZE=-1]_*Note:*** = potential for_[/SIZE]
> 
> *Rikudou*
> Yin
> ...



Seems about right. 

I approve of this. If not Rinnegan then a Rinnegan level eye.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> Naruto was making zetsu grow plants and trees because of his strong lifeforce( Yang) right?


Yes; I believe Mokuton is somewhere between Yin and Yang, though I disagree on the "life-force" part.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> 1) This is highly likely.
> 2) I think Sasuke will be given a means of  getting past Madara's defenses without using Senjutsu (eg. S/T style)
> 3)No.
> 4)I thought about this before too, but even with Senju cells in his chest, I doubt that Kishimoto will allow Sasuke to use Mokuton. It would fall into the Yang side of the spectrum.



At this point. Its almost denial to think Sasuke wont get Senjutsu back in an improved fashion.  Also Dat E.M.S. Kamui.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Unlikely at this point, unless he teams up with Naruto or brings Jugo along again. He already has the dna to absorb natural energy. Not sure what "S/T style" is, but it sounds familiar.:ignoramus


S/T style as in space-time style. We've seen that type of jutsu is still effective with Kamui. Sasuke could gain a number of space-time jutsu to counteract Madara.



> Yes. Breath life into objects with Muki tensei, and give them memories with Tsukuyomi. Living Susano'o, GG :ignoramus


That would cross over into Naruto's side. It's not going to happen.



> Plants are kind of in the middle.


Mokuton is clearly on the yang side.



Csdabest said:


> At this point. Its almost denial to think Sasuke wont get Senjutsu back in an improved fashion.  Also Dat E.M.S. Kamui.



I don't see how he can get it back it time to go up against Madara...


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> S/T style as in space-time style. We've seen that type of jutsu is still effective with Kamui. Sasuke could gain a number of space-time jutsu to counteract Madara.


 Sounds completely unnecessary.  



adeshina365 said:


> That would cross over into Naruto's side. It's not going to happen.


But Kirin and Susano'o [God of storms] are just begging to be brought to life. How about this: Sasuke makes the shape, Naruto adds life to it, and Sasuke gives them memories:ignoramus  



adeshina365 said:


> Mokuton is clearly on the yang side.


Before I facepalm, please explain to me how Mokuton and "Yang" [Yoton] are related [Aside from being from the same ancestor].  



adeshina365 said:


> I don't see how he can get it back it time to go up against Madara...




The groundwork has already been laid. All Sasuke would have to do is activate that power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Yes; I believe Mokuton is somewhere between Yin and Yang, though I disagree on the "life-force" part.



Mokuton is clearly Yang only. Powerful elemental ninjutsu - unless you're suggesting Hashriama inherited both powers some how.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't care how they do it, I hope Naruto vs Madara will bring planetary feats.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Before I facepalm, please explain to me how Mokuton and "Yang" [Yoton] are related [Aside from being from the same ancestor].



Water and Earth, sponsored by Rikudou's epic life force.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Mokuton is clearly Yang only. Powerful elemental ninjutsu - unless you're suggesting Hashriama inherited both powers some how.


Hashirama can use genjutsu [Bringer of darkness] which is Yin-based, last time I checked. You guys are conflating applications of the powers with the powers themselves.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Naruto's Biju fragments don't hold a candle to what Obito/Madara obtained in that sense, and he doesn't really need Yin-Yang at this point.


 I fully agree on all parts. Although, I really hoping that Naruto is able to show Yang abilities/qualities that are fully independent (can't be attributed to) bijuu power. 



BlinkST said:


> Giving Naruto Yin-Yang would contradict Hagoromo's intentions of keeping powers separate.


Yeah it would go against Hagoromo's intentions. However, that is exactly what is happening with Sasuke or at least what everyone and their mothers expect to happen. Sasuke (unintentionally) getting Hashirama's magic cells to gain Rinnegan is exactly what Hagoromo didn't want. And Rinnengan wouldn't be the end of it, as having Hashiram cells means  Sasuke will both Hashirama's mokuton and insane healing ability. Meaning he would in part, if not in full, have the body of the Sage/Yang.

I rather for Kabuto to not have actually pump Sasuke full of Hashirama juice and for Sasuke to awaken new ocular powers on his own. 

That and for no one to ever use chakra mechs again.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Hashirama can use genjutsu [Bringer of darkness] which is Yin-based, last time I checked. You guys are conflating applications of the powers with the powers themselves.



Last I checked, one doesn't need Rikudou's Yin powers to use genjutsu. 

Everyone has yin/yang, but Rikudou's powers are special.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sounds completely unnecessary.


How so? Sasuke obtaining those kinds of techniques would be consistent with the type of jutsu that we've seen from the Sharingan.

It would be a nice fit for Sasuke's new eyes (which are coming whether you like it or not).



> But Kirin and Susano'o [God of storms] are just begging to be brought to life. How about this: Sasuke makes the shape, Naruto adds life to it, and Sasuke gives them memories:ignoramus


Memories? I'm not sure what use that is.



> Before I facepalm, please explain to me how Mokuton and "Yang" [Yoton] are related [Aside from being from the same ancestor].


Mokuton is not Yin-Yang. This is not up for debate.



> The groundwork has already been laid. All Sasuke would have to do is activate that power.



It's possible, but highly unlikely.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> *S/T style as in space-time style. We've seen that type of jutsu is still effective with Kamui. Sasuke could gain a number of space-time jutsu to counteract Madara.
> *
> 
> That would cross over into Naruto's side. It's not going to happen.
> ...



Well I been preaching Sasuke will gain all Mangekyo techniques. Since Naruto seems to have gained all the powers of the bijuu i think it pretty much screams out what Sasuke got on the uchiha side.

*9 Bijuu*


Indra Dat King of Gods.

Sasuke's: Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi, Koto-Amatsukami, Susano-o, Kamui, God of Earth, God of Lightning, God of Water, God of wind. Kagutsuchi(God of Flames)


(Eternal Izanami, Eternal Izanagi, Rikudou Powers)


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well I been preaching Sasuke will gain all Mangekyo techniques. Since Naruto seems to have gained all the powers of the bijuu i think it pretty much screams out what Sasuke got on the uchiha side.
> 
> *9 Bijuu*
> 
> ...



Kishi can't handle a fight featuring someone utilizing every Mangekyou technique.

Kamui, Susanoo, and then throw in life-time coupon for Izanagi? 

Come on son.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well I been preaching Sasuke will gain all Mangekyo techniques. Since Naruto seems to have gained all the powers of the bijuu i think it pretty much screams out what Sasuke got on the uchiha side.
> 
> *9 Bijuu*
> 
> ...




really think about what sasuke could do with all that.....then ask yourself again


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well I been preaching Sasuke will gain all Mangekyo techniques. Since Naruto seems to have gained all the powers of the bijuu i think it pretty much screams out what Sasuke got on the uchiha side.
> 
> *9 Bijuu*
> 
> ...



This is certainly a possibility and would contrast nicely with Naruto's powers.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> This is certainly a possibility and would contrast nicely with Naruto's powers.



sasuke would be over power to the max.  One shot madara and naruto


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Giving Naruto Yin-Yang would contradict Hagoromo's intentions of keeping powers separate. Naruto's Biju fragments don't hold a candle to what Obito/Madara obtained in that sense, and he doesn't really need Yin-Yang at this point.



It is already contradicted with Sasuke obtaining Hagoromo's chakra. 

Also it may not be unreasonable to think that Naruto can use several Bijuu powers simultaneously. Akin to how it wasn't unreasonable to think that a Rinnegan user can use several Paths concurrently.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It is already contradicted with Sasuke obtaining Hagoromo's chakra.



I think you mean, "Hashirama's chakra."


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Hashirama can use genjutsu [Bringer of darkness] which is Yin-based, last time I checked. You guys are conflating applications of the powers with the powers themselves.



So....?

His genjutsu skills aren't related to mokuton. Mokuton is clearly yang.

Just look at Zetsu. Perfect yin-yang monster.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Last I checked, one doesn't need Rikudou's Yin powers to use genjutsu.


Nor do you in order to use Mokuton.  



Burning_Neoxor said:


> Yeah it would go against Hagoromo's intentions. However, that is exactly what is happening with Sasuke or at least what everyone and their mothers expect to happen. Sasuke (unintentionally) getting Hashirama's magic cells to gain Rinnegan is exactly what Hagoromo didn't want. And Rinnengan wouldn't be the end of it, as having Hashiram cells means  Sasuke will both Hashirama's mokuton and insane healing ability. Meaning he would in part, if not in full, have the body of the Sage/Yang.


Don't get me wrong; Kishimoto can get away with giving Sasuke Hashirama's dna without actually giving him Ashura's chakra, which is what he'd need to awaken the Rinnegan. All shinobi are capable of Yin any Yang, actually [Chapter 316], but only one [Rikudo] can blend them together [Onmyoton]. 



adeshina365 said:


> How so? Sasuke obtaining those kinds of techniques would be consistent with the type of jutsu that we've seen from the Sharingan.
> 
> It would be a nice fit for Sasuke's new eyes (which are coming whether you like it or not).


It's _completely_ unnecessary, and it's not "consistent". The only Space-time Sharingan is Obito's. Outside of that, the only Sharingan technique that can bend space [Air] is PS, which Sasuke already has. 



adeshina365 said:


> Memories? I'm not sure what use that is.


He could teach them or manipulate them.:ignoramus 



adeshina365 said:


> Mokuton is not *Yin-Yang*. This is not up for debate.


Never said it was; I said it's _*between*_ the two.   



adeshina365 said:


> It's possible, but highly unlikely.



*1]* The Curse mark is based on sealing Jugo's enzyme into a person. 


*2]* Sasuke has Jugo's dna ever since he got his chest blown off. 

*3]* Senjutsu is suggested to be what allows Sasuke to surpass Madara by Orochimaru, and Tobirama called it an example of him having the same potential as Madara. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









But you freely dismiss him getting Sage powers again as "highly unlikely". You might have to pick your words a little more carefully when discussing with me.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Nor do you in order to use Mokuton.



One doesn't simply use Mokuton without the powers of Rikudou's incredible Life Force (body powers) which originates from the Juubi.

Just like the Sharingan.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> One doesn't simply use Mokuton without the powers of Rikudou's incredible Life Force (body powers) which originates from the Juubi.


Unless you're saying Rikudo's powers = Ashura's chakra, then I don't have much to add to this.  



Klue said:


> Just like the Sharingan.


 Like what Kakashi is doing without Uchiha dna?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> really think about what sasuke could do with all that.....then ask yourself again



Ask yourself in what stages are we in the manga. Where are in the final stages of the Overpowered demigods manga in the section.  So yes. I been saying this for years upon years now. And its finally looking like its coming together.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> It's _completely_ unnecessary, and it's not "consistent". The only Space-time Sharingan is Obito's. Outside of that, the only Sharingan technique that can bend space [Air] is PS, which Sasuke already has.



The Sharingan has techniques like Izanagi which affect the nature of space-time itself and lots of Genjutsu which affect perceptions of space-time.



> He could teach them or manipulate them.:ignoramus


That's not going to happen.



> Never said it was; I said it's _*between*_ the two.


It's not between anything. It's a yang ability. 




> *1]* The Curse mark is based on sealing Jugo's enzyme into a person.
> 
> 
> *2]* Sasuke has Jugo's dna ever since he got his chest blown off.
> ...



What's unlikely is Sasuke obtaining Senjutsu powers at this time. Sasuke is getting new eyes bro.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> This is certainly a possibility and would contrast nicely with Naruto's powers.



Yep. I also think That sasuke is going to end up sharing his power with Taka though. Probably will end up sealing God of wind into Karin, Water into Suigetsu, and Earth into Juugo while keeping the rest. Which would do good to keep Sasuke's moveset similar without putting those powers in the "WTF was the point category". To me it seems those elements fit with those the best


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> The Sharingan has techniques like Izanagi which affect the nature of space-time itself and lots of Genjutsu which affect perceptions of space-time.


Izanagi is considered to be a genjutsu, rather than some kind of h4x ninjutsu. Sasuke already has PS, which can bend air. You're asking for space-time ninjutsu for space-time ninjutsu's sake, when Izanagi and PS can get a huge boost from Sage mode.   



adeshina365 said:


> It's not between anything. It's a yang ability.


 Describe to me what "Yang" is.  



adeshina365 said:


> What's unlikely is Sasuke obtaining Senjutsu powers at this time.


Yes, when it's been suggested about a billion times as part of his growth by various people, as well as his own _effortless_ control over Sage chakra.  



adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke is getting new eyes bro.


 About as "new" as Naruto's Biju chakra that he finally started using.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> sasuke would be over power to the max.  One shot madara and naruto



When Itachi speaks of That true power and becoming an Invincible Immortal. You better take head. Itachi doesn't just speak for his own health. As you can see(Ninja Aids). Don't let the fear of O.P. blind you from accepting this path.



Klue said:


> One doesn't simply use Mokuton without the powers of Rikudou's incredible Life Force (body powers) which originates from the Juubi.
> 
> Just like the Sharingan.



Yeah. People who do end up looking like Yamato.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Izanagi is considered to be a genjutsu, rather than some kind of h4x ninjutsu. Sasuke already has PS, which can bend air. You're asking for space-time ninjutsu for space-time ninjutsu's sake, when Izanagi and PS can get a huge boost from Sage mode.



Izanagi is a self-casted genjutsu which affects the nature of space-time. I'm not sure why you're bringing up air in your argument.



> Describe to me what "Yang" is.


I'm not playing this game.



> Yes, when it's been suggested about a billion times as part of his growth by various people, as well as his own _effortless_ control over Sage chakra.


Are you suggesting that Hagoromo activated this power in Sasuke? 



> About as "new" as Naruto's Biju chakra that he finally started using.



Naruto isn't even using his full transformation. Kyuubi Naruto has already explained this though.

Are you suggesting that he won't have a chakra cloak and mecha anymore?



Csdabest said:


> When Itachi speaks of That true power and becoming an Invincible Immortal. You better take head. Itachi doesn't just speak for his own health. As you can see(Ninja Aids). Don't let the fear of O.P. blind you from accepting this path.



Itachi had clue what we was talking about.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> When Itachi speaks of That true power and becoming an Invincible Immortal. You better take head. Itachi doesn't just speak for his own health. As you can see(Ninja Aids). Don't let the fear of O.P. blind you from accepting this path.




if that happen, then naruto must have something more poweful than wood to counter that or he dead     Sage must have bestow great power onto naruto



I can't wait for the chapter now


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Izanagi is a self-casted genjutsu which affects the nature of space-time.


Reality != Space-time
 I have no _issue_ with Sasuke getting Izanagi, anyhow.  



adeshina365 said:


> I'm not sure why you're bringing up air in your argument.


 Guy's Sekizo [Evening elephant] is basically using _physical movement_ to use air as a weapon. PS's sword slash would fall under that, and a _Senpo_ PS would be more than welcome.  



adeshina365 said:


> I'm not playing this game.


But I was winning.  



adeshina365 said:


> Are you suggesting that Hagoromo activated this power in Sasuke?


No, I'm suggesting Sasuke has yet to activate that power [Jugo dna] himself.  



adeshina365 said:


> Naruto isn't even using his full transformation.


Presuming there's one. His powers otherwise are nothing new, since he got the Biju a long time ago, and none of that caused his Biju shroud to change.  



adeshina365 said:


> Are you suggesting that he won't have a chakra cloak and mecha any longer?


I'm suggesting I don't really _care_ if he _doesn't_. I don't believe it's _needed_.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Itachi had clue what we was talking about.



Itachi is the only one that knows what they are talking about. Everything he says has been practically true if you look beneath the underneath. 



TRN said:


> if that happen, then naruto must have something more poweful than wood to counter that or he dead     Sage must have bestow great power onto naruto
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the chapter now



Um Powers of All bijuus. Mokuton will probably be included. I wouldn't be surprised if the Kyuubi aka kurama elemental ability is mokuton. Naruto would also have bijuu breaking him out and high life energy and body strength to probably resist tsukiyomi torture to an extreme extent. 

Not to mention I have a feeling Naruto wont get Hirashin. But he will get a version of haku Demon Ice Mirrors.. But imma cut it off here. This shit gave me an insight to a possibility. Gonna work on that thread now so by the time the chapter is release is should be ready. muahahaha


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 14, 2014)

-Naruto is pure Yang: Body + Juubi Jinchuuriki.

-Sasuke is Yin Yang: Eyes (Most powerfull eyes ever) + Body (Hashirama cells + Chakra)


Each will exceed Hagoromo and Madara in the aspect in which they specialize (Doujutsu and Jinchuuriki respectively), but will be lower in general. Struggling together outweigh Rikudou in power, not separately.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> -*Naruto is pure Yang:* Body + Juubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> *-Sasuke is Yin Yang*: Eyes (Most powerfull eyes ever) + Body (Hashirama cells + Chakra)
> 
> ...



.............no


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Unless you're saying Rikudo's powers = Ashura's chakra, then I don't have much to add to this.



Rikudou is said to possess the blood and powers of both clans.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Maybe the Wood Element skipped Asura as it did Naruto, and everyone else, excluding Hashirama?



BlinkST said:


> Like what Kakashi is doing without Uchiha dna?



I'm going to assume you're referring to the fact that Kakashi's Sharingan evolved into the MS, which even surprised Itachi.

Maybe that was due to the totally-gay connection and unexplained nonsense which somehow allowed Obito and Kakashi to see through, and even hear the words of the other, via the opposite eye?

Kakashi's eye evolved because of ninja-chakra-sharing magic, which occurred because Obito witnessed Rin's death? 

Idk bro, you know that entire ordeal made no sense.

Regardless, a non-Uchiha can't simply awaken the Sharingan without Rikudou's Yin power. Mokuton, like Sharingan, are Kekkei Genkei for a reason.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Reality != Space-time
> I have no _issue_ with Sasuke getting Izanagi, anyhow.



Space-time has to be bent to do what Izanagi does. 



> Guy's Sekizo [Evening elephant] is basically using _physical movement_ to use air as a weapon. PS's sword slash would fall under that, and a _Senpo_ PS would be more than welcome.



Air and S/T aren't the same thing.



> But I was winning.



Stop trying to fight the facts.



> No, I'm suggesting Sasuke has yet to activate that power [Jugo dna] himself.



A near death experience will activate that power? 



> Presuming there's one. His powers otherwise are nothing new, since he got the Biju a long time ago, and none of that caused his Biju shroud to change.



Naruto is competing with a Juubi Jin. Think about that for a moment. His physical abilities have been significantly boosted.



> I'm suggesting I don't really _care_ if he _doesn't_. I don't believe it's _needed_.



It doesn't matter what you think he needs. He will have one.

Naruto *will* have a new cloak and mecha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

ahh i finally have my internet back 

love the pages, i wonder if this youton is really about the lava thing? Because the first thing that came to my mind was from In-younton, you know.


----------



## vered (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> ahh i finally have my internet back
> 
> love the pages, i wonder if this youton is really about the lava thing? Because the first thing that came to my mind was from In-younton, you know.



Yea, Its lava, the 4 tails element.Translated already.
This FRS is the strongest made thus far using Lava+wind.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Space-time has to be bent to do what Izanagi does.


"Reality" =! Space-time 



adeshina365 said:


> Air and S/T aren't the same thing.


Doesn't matter when physical attacks _can_ damage him, and PS's shockwave is pretty much an air cannon. 



adeshina365 said:


> Stop trying to fight the facts.


Explain the "fact" ["Yang"] to me, or it's otherwise a _nonexistent argument_. 



adeshina365 said:


> A near death experience will activate that power?


_What_ are you talking about?  



adeshina365 said:


> Naruto is competing with a Juubi Jin. Think about that for a moment. His physical abilities have been significantly boosted.


Hardly different from the first time out, and he's not using any actual "new" powers. He's literally blending the powers _he had in the first place._  



adeshina365 said:


> It doesn't matter what you think he needs. He will have one.


You asked for my opinion, so this boils down to a simple disagreement of aesthetics and fashion accessories.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, Its lava, the 4 tails element.Translated already.
> This FRS is the strongest made thus far using Lava+wind.


i see 

i hope Naruto wont limit it to rasengan variations though, if he could use the bijuu powers freely it would be beast


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, it's about to be canon.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Space-time has to be bent to do what Izanagi does.



Umm, no it doesn't.

Izanagi is based off of Rikudou's Creation powers, which means it uses Yin-Yang in some way to produce results. Maybe Yin-Yang is used in reverse to remove the users presence, then the chakra sorta floats, and rebuilds the caster at a different location of their choosing? 

It wasn't described as reality-bending power.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> "Reality" =! Space-time



Don't argue with me on this.

You can't do what is done with Izanagi without altering space-time.



> Doesn't matter when physical attacks _can_ damage him, and PS's shockwave is pretty much an air cannon.



Sasuke is going to be using more than PS if that hasn't been made obvious enough.



> Explain the "fact" ["Yang"] to me, or it's otherwise a _nonexistent argument_.


I'm not going to bother with this anymore since it's obvious that you're wrong.



> _What_ are you talking about?



What are you talking about? He will awaken Sage powers suddenly because....? 



> Hardly different from the first time out, and he's not using any actual "new" powers. He's literally blending the powers _he had in the first place._



Keep ignoring the obvious. 



> You asked for my opinion, so this boils down to a simple disagreement of aesthetics and fashion accessories.



Except it doesn't. Naruto isn't utilizing the full extent of his abilities yet. What he's using right now is the equivalent of "KN0".



Klue said:


> Umm, no it doesn't.
> 
> Izanagi is based off of Rikudou's Creation powers, which means it uses Yin-Yang in some way to produce results. Maybe Yin-Yang is used in reverse to remove the users presence, then the chakra sorta floats, and rebuilds the caster at a different location of their choosing?
> 
> It wasn't described as reality-bending power.



Space and time has to be effected to produce that result.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

btw, about the Sasuke power discussion... all we have to do is remain in parallel with Naruto.

Why does the rinnegan theory persist?

Because from a point of view, there are not one, but two power ups going on.

One of them is given directly from Rikudou's hands, the other one i would call "redeemed ones and entrusted" power up.

The Rikudou one is clearly a separated yin and yang thing, but the other:

We have Hashirama, Minato, Obito and Kabuto, they are in parallel.

We know that through Minato and Obito, Naruto got all bijuus.

So thats why some believe that Sasuke might get something from the combination of Hashirama and Kabuto.

One from Hokages, and one guys trying to be redeemed.

Rikudou's power up has nothing to do with this, it would be another thing.

Before people believed that the bijuu chakra would be the power up offered by Rikudou specifically for Naruto, but since Rikudou also met Sasuke, things changed.

It could be either Rinnegan or Ryuuchidou/Sage mode, personally, i prefer sage mode, because it would fit Sasuke's character better.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 14, 2014)

blinkST... Naruto's powers are new. obviously. he never before showed that he can use the other beasts abilities, even if he did have their chakra. Look at the spoilers again, kishi focused on the sun on naruto's hand to signify that this allowed him to use youton rasenshuriken. and yeah, theres the thing about him pressuring juubi jin madara physically.

you're ignoring stuff to downplay naruto for some reason. why would you even try to deny that this is a new form? its blatant.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think you mean, "Hashirama's chakra."



Sasuke's chakra + Hashirama's chakra = Hagoromo's chakra = Indra's chakra + Asura's chakra.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, about the Sasuke power discussion... all we have to do is remain in parallel with Naruto.
> 
> Why does the rinnegan theory persist?
> 
> ...



Excellent post Jeanne. Just simply marvelous.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Don't argue with me on this.
> 
> You can't do what is done with Izanagi without altering space-tie.




Space-time is not _"reality"_. It's _separate_ from it altogether. 



adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke is going to be using more than PS if that hasn't been made obvious enough.


Yeah, I agree.  



adeshina365 said:


> I'm not going to bother with this anymore since it's obvious that you're wrong.


That's what I thought. 



adeshina365 said:


> What are you talking about? He will awaken Sage powers suddenly because....?


Because he knows he needs it to fight Madara, unless of course, he brings _Jugo_ along again instead of just using his own power.  



adeshina365 said:


> Keep ignoring the obvious.


Don't tell me what to do.  



adeshina365 said:


> Except it doesn't. Naruto isn't utilizing the full extent of his abilities yet. What he's using right now is the equivalent of "KN0".


 Yeah, without the fashion.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> ahh i finally have my internet back
> 
> love the pages, i wonder if this youton is really about the lava thing? Because the first thing that came to my mind was from In-younton, you know.



Son Goku. Elemental special is lava. Naruto says lend me your power so of course its lava release.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Space-time is not _"reality"_. *It's separate from it altogether.*


No.



> That's what I thought.


Keep on fighting the good fight.



> Because he knows he needs it to fight Madara, unless of course, he brings _Jugo_ along again instead of just using his own power.


Sasuke knew that he needed Senjutsu to fight Obito. The first thing that popped into his head wasn't that he needed to activate cells in his chest :/



> Don't tell me what to do.


Where in that statement do I order you to do anything?

Anyways, I'm done arguing with someone who ignores the obvious. Sasuke is getting new eyes whether you like it or not. Naruto will have a chakra cloak and mecha whether you like it or not.

I can't wait to drink your salty tears come Wednesday.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke's chakra + Hashirama's chakra = Hagoromo's chakra = Indra's chakra + Asura's chakra.



Mind = Blown. :sanji

WTF was I thinking?


----------



## John Connor (Apr 14, 2014)

remember when people were saying Sasuke didnt need Hashirama's cells?

not only did he get the cells from Kabuto but also chakra directly from Hashirama... and now Rikudo turned him into Dark Jesus. thats three major power ups that Sasuke didnt need

my prediction is Sasuke skips over the Rinnegan and gets the Juubi eye


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke's chakra + Hashirama's chakra = Hagoromo's chakra = Indra's chakra + Asura's chakra.



Hashirama isn't Ashura. There's a reason why Madara without juubi isn't as powerful as Naruto is now. Even Hashirama is the result of a diluted bloodline. So Madara + Hashirama == a diluted Rikudou. Sasuke's minor sage nature is going to be his equivalent to Naruto's minor Juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

John Connor said:


> remember when people were saying Sasuke didnt need Hashirama's cells?
> 
> not only did he get the cells from Kabuto but also chakra directly from Hashirama... and now Rikudo turned him into Dark Jesus. thats three major power ups that Sasuke didnt need
> 
> my prediction is Sasuke skips over the Rinnegan and gets the Juubi eye


dark Jesus


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Hashirama isn't Ashura. There's a reason why Madara without juubi isn't as powerful as Naruto is now. Even Hashirama is the result of a diluted bloodline. So Madara + Hashirama == a diluted Rikudou. Sasuke's minor sage nature is going to be his equivalent to Naruto's minor Juubi.



Asura's chakra transmigrated within Hashriama, as Indra's within Madara.

Thinning blood may have forced Madara to hurdle through an extra stage (MS to EMS), but it sure hadn't limited Hashirama in any way.

His Mokuton Ninjutsu is proof enough.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

i really think that Hashirama's stuff is more for Sage mode than Rinnegan.

Rikudou said that Indra moved on, so it might mean that Ashura also moved on. I doubt that sage mode depends on Ashura


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i really think that Hashirama's stuff is more for Sage mode than Rinnegan.
> 
> Rikudou said that Indra moved on, so it might mean that Ashura also moved on. I doubt that sage mode depends on Ashura



Yeah, Sage Mode isn't Yang/Asura/Senju specific. Unless I missed text lumping all of the various Sage animals under Asura's bloodline.

Even if Senju are predisposed to it, in no way is an indication that Uchiha cannot obtain nature's power.

Sasuke is compatible.


----------



## ObnoxiousFart (Apr 14, 2014)

Everybody is forgetting that Naruto kicked the Gudou-Dama.. to be able to handle it's effect he must be able to use all the four elements at once. Simple logic.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

ObnoxiousFart said:


> Everybody is forgetting that Naruto kicked the Gudou-Dama.. *to be able to handle it's effect he must be able to use all the six elements at once. Simple logic*.


You mean 4, or be using natural energy. Not sure where 6 came from.


----------



## ObnoxiousFart (Apr 14, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You mean 4, or be using natural energy. Not sure where 6 came from.



Oh my bad kinda late here. If he was able to negate it by using natural energy Minato wouldn't been harmed by it last time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yeah, Sage Mode isn't Yang/Asura/Senju specific. Unless I missed text lumping all of the various Sage animals under Asura's bloodline.
> 
> Even if Senju are predisposed to it, in no way is an indication that Uchiha cannot obtain nature's power.
> 
> Sasuke is compatible.


yeah, its supposed to enchance spiritual energy based stuff as much as physical energy ones

i think that its the point where Juugo's stuff, Kabuto's stuff...Orochimaru's stuff, all will be explained. Naruto is keeping his Jiraya root and is now mixing it with something given by Obito and Minato, if we parallel Sasuke, we must expect something related with Orochimaru, Kabuto and Hashirama.

I suspect that Kimimaro's power is also about to get a good explanation too.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> No.


Provide some _examples_. I sure provided _mine_.  



adeshina365 said:


> Keep on fighting the good fight.


Don't tell me what to do.  



adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke knew that he needed Senjutsu to fight Obito. The first thing that popped into his head wasn't that he needed to activate cells in his chest :/


Yeah, because Naruto and Jugo were already there. On the other hand:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Both of these people are implying he _will_ awaken the power to use Senjutsu on his own at some point. No one has ever said anything about _space-time_ jutsu.  



adeshina365 said:


> Anyways, I'm done arguing with someone who ignores the obvious. Sasuke is getting new eyes whether you like it or not. Naruto will have a chakra cloak and mecha whether you like it or not.


I don't _care_ whether they get "new" stuff != I wouldn't _like_ it if they get "new" stuff. 
Don't generalize.  



adeshina365 said:


> I can't wait to drink your salty tears come Wednesday.


Sure. You must be itching for it after Hagoromo debunked the Senju + Uchiha = Rinnegan hypothesis, and most of you looked silly for presuming Sasuke "needed" the Rinnegan in the first place.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 14, 2014)

Hopefully we see Sasuke's new eyes either at the end of the chapter or beginning of the next chapter. Of course this will be Naruto focused, I wouldn't doubt the chapter ending with Sasuke's eyes center page as he's ready to attack Madara.


----------



## Lance (Apr 14, 2014)

What Am I reading? Awaken Senjutsu?

Don't you need to train Senjutsu? Or just cause its Sasuke its BAM! Senjutsu for you! :


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

Kimimaro could create bones, make them grow. It was a transformation power... but how the fuck was he supposed to do it? this bloodline power was not ordinary.

I keep calling back to Juugo's own sennin transformation... there are hints of a relation between the source of whatever Kimimaro had, and Juugo's stuff.

Why Kimimaro and Sasuke were the ones targeted by Orochimaru? Why they are the ones who could effectivelly control Juugo?

And then there is the fact that Kimimaro is from the Kaguya clan, and his marks are similar to Indra's. His power could very well be related to some create form from nothing stuff, he could have some spiritual energy. Now that Kishi rectoned Orochimaru's goal, it would make sense. Oro needs to keep the soul of the body around, to keep the spiritual energy. You cant steal it like you do with physical energy.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 14, 2014)

ObnoxiousFart said:


> Oh my bad kinda late here. If he was able to negate it by using natural energy Minato wouldn't been harmed by it last time.



Minato was made under the edo tensei. It was shown a few times that the Yin-yang power doesn't demolish anything with natural energy. Using Sage mode apparently doesn't change the fact that you were brought into this world with a ninjutsu.  



Revampstyles said:


> What Am I reading? Awaken Senjutsu?
> 
> Don't you need to train Senjutsu? Or just cause its Sasuke its BAM! Senjutsu for you! :


 Not in Sasuke's case. He was given the Curse mark, which is a sealed version of Jugo's genetics. Jugo can use senjutsu. 


Sasuke lost the Curse mark when he fought his brother, then was later given Jugo's flesh to repair his torso when Bee attacked him. 


Kabuto's "Sage mode" is referred to as "Senninka"/"Sage transformation" by Jugo. 



Sasuke is talented at manipulating Sage chakra, which is evidenced by the fact that his Susano'o didn't go crazy or turn into stone or something when he took Jugo's chakra.

Now, Sasuke needs Senjutsu, are there are three ways Kishimoto can pull this off.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Kimimaro could create bones, make them grow. It was a transformation power... but how the fuck was he supposed to do it? this bloodline power was not ordinary.
> 
> I keep calling back to Juugo's own sennin transformation... there are hints of a relation between the source of whatever Kimimaro had, and Juugo's stuff.
> 
> ...



Uchihas Can summon Susano-o the spiritual bones of kaguya while The Kaguya clan can summon the physical bones of kaguya. Perhaps Thats where the Mangekyo came from..... And if senjutsu comes from kaguya it could explain why Sasuke and Kimimaro can control Juugo's curse seal and adapt to its power so perfectly. Both clans seem to have amazing battle sense and a taste for combat.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 14, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Hashirama isn't Ashura. There's a reason why Madara without juubi isn't as powerful as Naruto is now. Even Hashirama is the result of a diluted bloodline. So Madara + Hashirama == a diluted Rikudou. Sasuke's minor sage nature is going to be his equivalent to Naruto's minor Juubi.



Hagoromo explicitly said his chakra was created when Madara integrated Hashirama's cells.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke's chakra + Hashirama's chakra = Hagoromo's chakra = Indra's chakra + Asura's chakra.



funny thing that no one notice is, madara has all this and naruto got him running   Naruto New Sage mode most be cosmic level


This chapter is going to stun a lot of people

Naruto SM take a mass shit on Hashi SM


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> funny thing that no one notice is, madara has all this and naruto got him running   Naruto New Sage mode most be cosmic level
> 
> 
> This chapter is going to stun a lot of people
> ...



Uh He hasnt regenerated and last time I checked. Its hard to move when you have half you'r body blown off. Im sure Konohamaru with just a senjutsu Rasengan would have pressured him in that situation. If Madara wasn't already Regenerating most likely he would be dead.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

ObnoxiousFart said:


> Everybody is forgetting that Naruto kicked the Gudou-Dama.. to be able to handle it's effect he must be able to use all the four elements at once. Simple logic.



Madara's Truth-Seeking Balls are coated with _Onmyōton _which erases all ninjutsu, but not Senjutsu.

No penalty on contact? 

Probably a credit to the new Sage Mode he's rocking. Maybe nature itself is surrounding his entire body like a cloak, at all times?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara's Truth-Seeking Balls are coated with _Onmyōton _which erases all ninjutsu, but not Senjutsu.
> 
> Contact without penalty is probably a credit to the new Sage Mode he's rocking. Maybe nature itself is surrounding his entire body like a cloak, at all times?



When Naruto punched the shaft of Madara staff Madara saw that their was some type of chakra looking stuff around his fist. Could very well be frog Katas.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> When Naruto punched the shaft of Madara's staff Madara we saw that their was some type of chakra looking stuff around his fist. Could very well be frog Katas.



But his foot was naked? Maybe he added more juice the second time?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 14, 2014)

Way to get a 10/10 chapter.

Have naruto show off for 90% of the chapter(with madara fighting with anything but those black balls) and then sasuke comes down with his eyes being revealed and a taste of his new yin powers.

Good thing those truth seeking balls appear pretty worthless now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Good thing those truth seeking balls appear pretty worthless now.



Tell me about. Maybe now we'll see a few new Juubi Jin abilities, or those two Mangekyou ocular powers he owes us.

WTF Kishi?


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> But his foot was naked? Maybe he added more juice the second time?



Perhaps kishi was showing it from both perspectives. Frog Katas are normally invisible but since that panel seems to be a close up on madara PERHAPS we are just witnessing that Madara can see the Natural energy around Narutos attacks from his frog Katas. Since he did absorb Natural energy. Perhaps thats how Sasuke will be able to combat the increased invisible range of Frog Katas as where Pein/Nagato wasn't.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Tell me about. Maybe now we'll *see a few new Juubi Jin abilities*, or those two Mangekyou ocular powers he owes us.
> 
> WTF Kishi?



This especially because all i have seen different than obito from madara's JJ powers are godly regen/durability and that's pretty terrible.

I kinda lost hope for his MS powers but i certainly would be grateful if we saw em...all those theories people had and shinto gods to choose from. Such a waste kishi.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Uh He hasnt regenerated and last time I checked. Its hard to move when you have half you'r body blown off. Im sure Konohamaru with just a senjutsu Rasengan would have pressured him in that situation. If Madara wasn't already Regenerating most likely he would be dead.



Good thing the full chapter comes out soon  when naruto baby shake a prime madara i wonder what the damage control will be?  

He....he didn't have his other eye


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

Juubi is such a letdown...


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> This especially because all i have seen different than obito from madara's JJ powers are godly regen/durability and that's pretty terrible.
> 
> I kinda lost hope for his MS powers but i certainly would be grateful if we saw em...all those theories people had and shinto gods to choose from. Such a waste kishi.



Don't lose hope bro. 

Kishi makes us wait and does things out of order, from time to time, but he isn't so sloppy that he would forget potentially two Mangekyou powers (for Madara of all people) without an explanation.


Right?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Don't lose hope bro.
> 
> Kishi makes us wait and does things out of order, from time to time, but he isn't so sloppy that he would forget potentially two Mangekyou powers (for Madara of all people) without an explanation.
> 
> ...



I'll try not to my friend 

Yeah kishi made all types of rules like the awakening the powers in both eyes and if he can remember 8 gates hype then he cannot possibly play dumb and forget this .

Leggo kishi!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 14, 2014)

Is Kishimoto trying to make me lose consciousness.

Oh good god have mercy on my soul. SOMEBODY FAN ME. I can't see. Too many tears of joy cloud my vision.
NARUTO USING NEW ELEMENTS?

NARUTO BECOMING VERSATILE?????????!!!!!!!
I believe dreams come true ladies and gentlemen!
Naruto blitzing in Base?

STAHP. Fucking shit. This is too much. Jesus christ. What the hell. Kishi, keep Naruto dead. My body is NOT ready for this. Oh mother of biscuits. Dammit all.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> Good thing the full chapter comes out soon  when naruto baby shake a prime madara i wonder what the damage control will be?
> 
> He....he didn't have his other eye



Yeah because Naruto is going to Solo Madara in one chapter after he just got a pep talk about teamwork=true power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I'll try not to my friend
> 
> Yeah kishi made all types of rules like the awakening the powers in both eyes and if he can remember 8 gates hype then he cannot possibly play dumb and forget this .
> 
> Leggo kishi!



Kishi transformed the 8-Gates from a power that temporarily exceeded Hokage level, to a power tens of times greater than the Gokage. 

How convenient.



With that thought in mind, maybe Susano'o isn't the third power after all.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 14, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I'll try not to my friend
> 
> Yeah kishi made all types of rules like the awakening the powers in both eyes and if he can remember 8 gates hype then he cannot possibly play dumb and forget this .
> 
> Leggo kishi!


They would have to have very specific use cases or very severe drawbacks. Otherwise we would have question why didn't he use them a million times before.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yeah because Naruto is going to Solo Madara in one chapter after he just got a pep talk about teamwork=true power.



This is Kishimoto  Madara will get his shit push until the the other eye comes in play


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> This is Kishimoto  Madara will get his shit push until the the other eye comes in play



He'll gain the other eye after Sasuke reveals his new powers.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> He'll gain the other eye after Sasuke reveals his new powers.



You want  bet?


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 14, 2014)

is it coming out today?


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> You want  bet?



You have nothing to offer, and I don't care that much. :ignoramus



Cymbalize said:


> is it coming out today?



No, usual time.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi transformed the 8-Gates from a power that temporarily exceeded Hokage level, to a power tens of times greater than the Gokage.
> 
> How convenient.
> 
> ...


Power inflations a bitch(wonder what made kishi plan to use the final gate against a JJ lol) and about susanoo...well it wouldn't be the first retcon.



Burning_Neoxor said:


> They would have to have very specific use cases


Would be kinda okay with this.



> or very severe drawbacks


For just the power of the left and right eye? Nah that would be pretty bad i think.



> Otherwise we would have question why didn't he use them a million times before.


If it was not such a extreme negligence kishi showed i would have just chalked it up to CIS/PIS but hey it's his story maybe he feels they are so dangerous they should come up way later.


----------



## TRN (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> You have nothing to offer, and I don't care that much. :ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> No, usual time.





You win anyway


----------



## Default (Apr 14, 2014)

Some real spoilers here, folks


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 14, 2014)

Default said:


> Some real spoilers here, folks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, that's epic.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 14, 2014)

Default said:


> Some real spoilers here, folks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Omg im an idiot. i negged you thinking you was serious hahahaha. Omg I almost died laughing. >_<


----------



## Default (Apr 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Omg im an idiot. i negged you thinking you was serious hahahaha. Omg I almost died laughing. >_<



When I read "you're late" I said who the fuck beat me in making an Itachi edit? 

no problem brah.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2014)

Default said:


> When I read "you're late" I said who the fuck beat me in making an Itachi edit?
> 
> no problem brah.


healed you , i loled


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 14, 2014)

Default said:


> Some real spoilers here, folks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Trying to rep you, but it won`t let me, that makes me feel...


----------



## Default (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> healed you , i loled



lel, thanks. it has more negs than reps tho


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm really confused as to the release. Are we getting it today, tomorrow, or in two weeks?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 14, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> I'm really confused as to the release. Are we getting it today, tomorrow, or in two weeks?



early wednesday as usual, then one the next week as usual then it`s fapping  golden week so no chapter for a while.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishi transformed the 8-Gates from a power that temporarily exceeded Hokage level, to a power tens of times greater than the Gokage.
> 
> How convenient.




You realise that both are the same thing? Or more accurately, surpassing the Hokage level isn't something that is limited to being beneath the Gokage.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> Asura's chakra transmigrated within Hashriama, as Indra's within Madara.
> 
> Thinning blood may have forced Madara to hurdle through an extra stage (MS to EMS), but it sure hadn't limited Hashirama in any way.
> 
> His Mokuton Ninjutsu is proof enough.



The chakra being there isn't the same as being fully awoken within the individual. Evidence of this is in that Hashirama and Madara are the only other reincarnations of note besides Naruto and Sasuke. Not only that, but Madara is stronger now than he was in life when Indra was with him. 

Naruto and Sasuke are now synonymous with Indra and Ashura in a way Hashirama and Madara never were.  It's fair to say that the gift the reincarnations give are separate from the ones of a ninja's bloodline, and so it is also fair to say that Indra and Ashura's full gifts were unlocked by the sun and moon seals.




Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hagoromo explicitly said his chakra was created when Madara integrated Hashirama's cells.



That doesn't mean that it was as potent. You can same the same for the Juubi's, but it isn't whole in Madara just as the sage isn't whole in Madara.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 14, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> *-Naruto is pure Yang*: Body + Juubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> *-Sasuke is Yin Yang*: Eyes (Most powerfull eyes ever) + Body (Hashirama cells + Chakra)
> 
> ...





adeshina365 said:


> .............no




Do you think Sasuke is the complete opposite of Naruto?


I believe that these things are not fixed, are developed with power and character developments.

Naruto is light, benevolent, etc. -> Yang.
Naruto inherited the Body -> Yang. 
And to this we must add that it is Jinchuriki.


Sasuke is not darkness (Pure Yin). He has conflicting light and darkness (Yin Yang).
Sasuke inherited Eyes. But in the first part of the manga said he possessed "Heaven" and "Earth" (Mind and Body). And to that, we must add the interest of the villains in his body. And if that was not enough, recently received genes and Hashirama chakra (Body = Yang).


Naruto has Body and Bijuus. In what way could match Sasuke?: Having Eyes and Body (Yin Yang).


----------



## Klue (Apr 14, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You realise that both are the same thing? Or more accurately, surpassing the Hokage level isn't something that is limited to being beneath the Gokage.



They're not the same thing. No reader is going to argue the 8th Gate capable of taking on the five strongest if its said to bestow power above Hokage level.

It's now confirmed to be 10 * x greater than Gokage level strength, specifically.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 14, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo...Sasuke isn't getting 'body' powers. He's getting eye powers. That's his and Naruto's dynamic. Naruto has the strong body powers and the Biju's powers, Sasuke is just getting a massively powerful eye upgrade.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 14, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Viajero Del Tiempo...Sasuke isn't getting 'body' powers. He's getting eye powers. That's his and Naruto's dynamic. Naruto has the strong body powers and the Biju's powers, Sasuke is just getting a massively powerful eye upgrade.



This. And chances are it's an eye power we've never seen before.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 14, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Do you think Sasuke is the complete opposite of Naruto?


I think the manga has made that clear enough...



Descent of the Lion said:


> This. And chances are it's an eye power we've never seen before.



Agreed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

i really think that the secret here is in a possible third power, the sage mode, separated from either Yin or Yang parts... it would make sense. From a certain perspective, the bijuus themselves seem to have something to do with sage mode, so if the same parallel that gave bijuu chakra to Naruto give sage mode/sennin transformation to Sasuke, it will work perfectly. Kyuubi Naruto was paralleled with CS2 Sasuke, after all.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Viajero Del Tiempo...Sasuke isn't getting 'body' powers. He's getting eye powers. That's his and Naruto's dynamic. Naruto has the strong body powers and the Biju's powers, Sasuke is just getting a massively powerful eye upgrade.



And what we do with the Hashirama genes and chakra whithin Sasuke? Do we ignore and forget?




adeshina365 said:


> I think the manga has made that clear enough....



Complete opposite?!!! When specified that? Sasuke is pure evil and darkness?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke will get Hashirama's h4x regen.:ignoramus


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> And what we do with the Hashirama genes and chakra whithin Sasuke? Do we ignore and forget?


Yes.



> Complete opposite?!!! When specified that? Sasuke is pure evil and darkness?



This is what the manga says:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke's power up will mostly focus on eye powers as it has been for the entire series with him. Indra received eye powers while Ashura received body powers. Naruto's been about the body the entire series. That doesn't mean Sasuke won't get a Sage Mode but his eyes will get a major improvement over any body power up he gets. It has been a staple to his character since the beginning of the manga. It won't change now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> And what we do with the Hashirama genes and chakra whithin Sasuke? Do we ignore and forget?


Those became null the moment he met Hagomoro. Or will just unlock the Rinnegan or a similar eye. Sasuke's and Naruto's dynamic has ALWAYS been eyes (Sasuke) vs body (Naruto). Each get powers specific to them.






> Complete opposite?!!! When specified that? Sasuke is pure evil and darkness?


They're yin and yang. They get the opposite powers. Sasuke getting Sage Mode and Mokuton would make as much sense as Naruto gaining the Sharingan. It doesn't fit the dynamic at all.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Those became null the moment he met Hagomoro. Or will just unlock the Rinnegan or a similar eye.



Do realize you're feeding into the idea _wholesale_ if you say Sasuke will get the _Rinnegan_. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke's and Naruto's dynamic has ALWAYS been eyes (Sasuke) vs body (Naruto). Each get powers specific to them.


Yeah, we'll pretend the Curse mark never happened.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Whether Sage Mode or Juugo's ability, Sasuke will certainly gain some sort of Sage Transformation. The ground work was already laid, as Senjutsu is at least one of the powers which will allow Sasuke to exceed Madara.

Furthermore, he was given Hashirama's chakra directly, his cells from Kabuto, and just received a power-up from Rikudou, for the purpose of stopping Madara - an opponent that is only susceptible to God level Taijutsu and Senjutsu.

Prepare your anuses.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

_Super-Saiyan_ anus.:ignoramus


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 15, 2014)

Rikudou is: Body + Eyes + Juubi.

Naruto has: Body + "Juubi"

And say that Sasuke will only have ocular powers? Are you saying that Body + Juubi = Eyes? Because otherwise there is no equivalence of powers.


We'll see.


Madara with Hashirama genes can use Mokuton. 


PD: Hagoromo divided his Banbutsu Sōzō (Creation of All Things) in two: Yin for Sasuke and Yang to Naruto.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 15, 2014)

Holy crap, Naruto is so badass, wow!!


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Rikudou is: Body + Eyes + Juubi.
> 
> Naruto has: Body + "Juubi"
> 
> ...


Good. Now stop mixing "Yin" and "Yang" with "eyes" and "body". The less misleading terms are _mental_ and _physical_.

In the bold, you are referring to specific applications of "Inton" and "Yoton", which are meant to be elements, not philosophies.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Do realize you're feeding into the idea _wholesale_ if you say Sasuke will get the _Rinnegan_.


Its the next logical step. 



> Yeah, we'll pretend the Curse mark never happened.


Cursed Mark also enhanced Sasuke's eyes. It helped them evolve from a 1 tomoe to two tomoe and finally three tomoe Sharingan.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i really think that the secret here is in a possible third power, the sage mode, separated from either Yin or Yang parts... it would make sense. From a certain perspective, the bijuus themselves seem to have something to do with sage mode, so if the same parallel that gave bijuu chakra to Naruto give sage mode/sennin transformation to Sasuke, it will work perfectly. Kyuubi Naruto was paralleled with CS2 Sasuke, after all.



Bijuu are made out of chakra not nature energy so I don't see the connection  Juubi is different but only because it has a physicall shell that can act as a mediumvfor the natural energy.
I don't see SM being a part of Sasuke's arsenal realy.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its the next logical step.


Sure, if Sasuke does a 180 and tries to steal Naruto's power. Hagoromo debunked Kabuto's hypothesis that you need Senju + Uchiha to get Rinnegan. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Cursed Mark also enhanced Sasuke's eyes. It helped them evolve from a 1 tomoe to two tomoe and finally three tomoe Sharingan.


 Supersaiyanbro.. Your my bro and all, but you _can't_ be serious


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sure, if Sasuke does a 180 and tries to steal Naruto's power. Hagoromo debunked Kabuto's hypothesis that you need Senju + Uchiha to get Rinnegan.


Except it isn't debunked. Senju + Uchiha = Rinnegan-all Senju possess a fraction of Asura and all Uchiha possess a fraction of Indira due to the generational passings.

The Rinnegan is the fusion of both. That's what the manga clearly laid out. And Sasuke getting an eye upgrade will be that, ehll for all we know Hagomoro had Asura's chakra SENT TO Sasuke for his eyes to fully awaken.


> Supersaiyanbro.. Your my bro and all, but you _can't_ be serious


I'm serious, Sasuke's Cursed Seal was used to help his Sharingan evolve. Its what happened during Part I, without his Cursed Seal his eyes would have matured far less quickly than they did.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sure, if Sasuke does a 180 and tries to steal Naruto's power. Hagoromo debunked Kabuto's hypothesis that you need Senju + Uchiha to get Rinnegan.



Hashirama's chakra is basically Asura's chakra. Even with his death, his chakra still fits.

Fake Edo Tensei Rinnegan, disappeared when Madara was revived.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 15, 2014)

This chapter is what I've always been waiting for. It has been demonstrated at different times in this manga -- chapters in which Naruto is just showcasing such unbelievable power and mastery, but this takes things to an entirely different level.

The premonition made about Naruto seems to be included in his powers. The 9 names of the different bijuu that he now knows seems to serve as some kind of means of directly granting him all of their unique powers. I think Son Gokou's name or Naruto's calling out to him by name as he did was a crucial part of him using the kind of jutsu that we see. It was mentioned that a boy with blue eyes would call the names of the 9 bijuu. It might actually be apart of Naruto's new powers. The names themselves may be a source of power, or how his abilities work.

This is just something else. I'm blown away right now.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm serious, Sasuke's Cursed Seal was used to help his Sharingan evolve. Its what happened during Part I, without his Cursed Seal his eyes would have matured far less quickly than they did.


The only instance in which readers speculated that the Ten no Juuin had an effect on the development of Sasuke's Doujutsu was when he got his third tomoe. And even then, Sasuke's statement was questionable, as the Ten no Juuin only does it's thing when it's unraveled, and he didn't seem to be entirely certain as to *why* his perceptive capabilities had suddenly improved.

Then Hashirama and Tobirama came along and gave us details about the Sharingan a few hundred chapters later that dismissed the notion entirely.[1][2][3]


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except it isn't debunked. Senju + Uchiha = Rinnegan-*all Senju possess a fraction of Asura and all Uchiha possess a fraction of Indira due to the generational passings.*


No, they don't. Only specific people are born with the reincarnate's chakra, and once they die, that chakra goes away. It's not a "genetic" thing. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Rinnegan is the fusion of both. That's what the manga clearly laid out. And Sasuke getting an eye upgrade will be that, ehll for all we know Hagomoro had Asura's chakra SENT TO Sasuke for his eyes to fully awaken.



Hagoromo would hand over his Yoton power to sasuke, while simultaneously preaching _against_ one person having all his power? Which was the message he left on the uchiha tablet? 


If Sasuke got his Yoton power, I'll assume Hagoromo would have given him one tattoo for _each_ hand.  



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'm serious, Sasuke's Cursed Seal was used to help his Sharingan evolve. Its what happened during Part I, without his Cursed Seal his eyes would have matured far less quickly than they did.


You'l have to point me to where you specifically picked that up.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except it isn't debunked. Senju + Uchiha = Rinnegan-all Senju possess a fraction of Asura and all Uchiha possess a fraction of Indira due to the generational passings.
> 
> .



nope.Itachi wasn't a Indra reincarnation.Tobirama's DNA do not give you power ups.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So Madara initially blamed it on the fact he hasn't recovered but then said that isn't it but it is because of Naruto's power up that he's getting schooled. Oh this is hilarious.
> 
> Where's that guy that said Madara would stomp Naruto and Sasuke until the end of the fight?



Yea, I really like this part. He initially suggests that maybe it's his injuries, then quickly comes to the conclusion that it has much more to do with Naruto's power reaching absurd levels.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Yea, I really like this part. He initially suggests that maybe it's his injuries, then quickly comes to the conclusion that it has much more to do with Naruto's power reaching absurd levels.



Naruto didn't even transform into his strongest mode yet either and he's doing this. 

I was right. 

I've been telling people Naruto and Sasuke would be ridiculously strong. If Naruto is appearing this strong out the gate without Sasuke then you can imagine how strong he'd be transformed. Let alone when Sasuke arrives? 

Yeah Madara is done here.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder where Naruto and Sasuke will fight. One misplace attacked could easily destroy a village.

Saying that. Why are the villages dependent on the feudal lords for money? If they wanted to, they could easily take their money and control of the land, unless they're sleeping on power. 

That's something I don't quite understand about the series. It's as though the villages are dependent on the rulers of the land, but at the same time the way of the world is seemingly dependent on inhabitants of the villages.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I wonder where Naruto and Sasuke will fight. One misplace attacked could easily destroy a village.



An ole' favorite comes to mind, by Ludacris: "Move Bitch! Get out the way."


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 15, 2014)

I just noticed in one panel that Naruto's fist is still physically on Madara's staff, basically putting a lot of pressure on him with just that one hand. And while being this up close and personal to Madara, that's when he starts up the Youton: Rasenshuriken using his free hand. Madara has to then physically bolt to create space between himself and Naruto. It's crazy that Naruto has basically become so powerful now that he can maintain this type of close proximity with someone of Madara's level while seemingly being unconcerned about anything Madara may try to do in response.


----------



## SilentBobX (Apr 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I wonder where Naruto and Sasuke will fight. One misplace attacked could easily destroy a village.



Kakashi could send them to Box Land with Kamui and they can duke it out without destroying anything important.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> An ole' favorite comes to mind, by Ludacris: "Move Bitch! Get out the way."


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

SilentBobX said:


> Kakashi could send them to Box Land with Kamui and they can duke it out without destroying anything important.



they wouldn't be able to stay there for morethan 5 minutes.


----------



## navy (Apr 15, 2014)

Obito has no reason to not crush his eye. Let's see the BS Kishi uses to make him not do it.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

navy said:


> Obito has no reason to not crush his eye. Let's see the BS Kishi uses to make him not do it.


Resurrect folks.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

You think Madara's final moments will be a conversation with Harashima?


The way he is reacting now, no longer flippant and acknowledging the threat in front of him, indicates that he is starting to respect the threat in front of him. Ultimately his beat down, especially at the hands of Naruto and Sasuke, should lead to him respecting Harashima's vision.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Saying that. Why are the villages dependent on the feudal lords for money? If they wanted to, they could easily take their money and control of the land, unless they're sleeping on power.
> 
> That's something I don't quite understand about the series. It's as though the villages are dependent on the rulers of the land, but at the same time the way of the world is seemingly dependent on inhabitants of the villages.



Kishi obviously did almost no worldbuilding for this series. 

Very, very little of it makes sense if you think about it too much.



navy said:


> Obito has no reason to not crush his eye. Let's see the BS Kishi uses to make him not do it.



Are you kidding?

After doing what he just did, he shouldn't have the strength to fight BZ any longer. It would be BS for him TO crush it.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 15, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> they wouldn't be able to stay there for morethan 5 minutes.



Torune and fu were there from the danzo vs sasuke fight all the way until the start of the war.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> An ole' favorite comes to mind, by Ludacris: "Move Bitch! Get out the way."



they will fight the same place hashirama and madara fought....... nowhere ck


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Torune and fu were there from the danzo vs sasuke fight all the way until the start of the war.



yeah i thats right.then i don't understand why Obito could only stay there for 5 minutes.or do you lose consciousness if you stay morethan 5 minutes in kamui dimension?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

He could only phase for five minutes at a time. That time restraint didn't apply to everything related to Kamui.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

It's kind of funny how the fact that Obito murdered Konan, in cold blood, is overlooked. She was pretty much a good character, and leader of a village, but he shoved a pipe right through her. I guess flashbacks, along with other moments like killing Hiruzen's wife and strapping explosives tags to Naruto, stand in the way of ''he's converted now, all can be forgiven''.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It's kind of funny how the fact that Obito murdered Konan, in cold blood, is overlooked. *She was pretty much a good character, and leader of a village*, but he shoved a pipe right through her. I guess flashbacks, along with other moments like killing Hiruzen's wife and strapping explosives tags to Naruto, stand in the way of ''he's converted now, all can be forgiven''.



good character?  

what is her backstory, opinion on anything aside from "i follow nagato and yahiko's cock"? lol

and she was a leader of what?


----------



## Jad (Apr 15, 2014)

That scene makes what Gai did so much sweeter. How he acknowledged him countless times in their fight. While he pretty much took a big steaming dump on the Gokage and their attempts at fighting him. Pretty much insult after insult. Even Mei wanted to run away.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gunners;50377600 said:
			
		

> *but he shoved a pipe right through he*r.,[/B] ''.



Thats what a guy is supose to do, but I think madara forgot to tell him was inside her hole. 


Anyways can someone tell me about the breaks etc. next chapter or no? etc


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 15, 2014)

Does the release of early spoilers mean that there's also an early release for the chapter?


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> He could only phase for five minutes at a time. That time restraint didn't apply to everything related to Kamui.



well,Obito could have jumped into the Kamui dimension,and waited there for 10 minutes in that fight against Konan.


----------



## Azula (Apr 15, 2014)

Kishi switching back to spiral zetsu and hiruzen fight?


----------



## Shattering (Apr 15, 2014)

Vote here guys!



If Byakugan wins *Klue* might get a heart attack, it's worth a try!


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Does the release of early spoilers mean that there's also an early release for the chapter?



no,i think chapter release will be normal.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Limbo one-shots Naruto's Youton: Rasenshirken.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Limbo one-shots Naruto's Youton: Rasenshirken.



no, it doesn't make sense from a "power showcase" point of view.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, it doesn't make sense from a "power showcase" point of view.



I said Limbo one-shots.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> I said Limbo one-shots.



and i said no. deal with it :ignoramus


i would agree it would  one shot if the last two panels of page 3 where switched.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> and i said no. deal with it :ignoramus
> 
> 
> i would agree it would  one shot if the last two panels of page 3 where switched.



Naruto will just use another Rasengan a few panels later.

What's the big deal? :ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto will just use another Rasengan a few panels later.
> 
> What's the big deal? :ignoramus



switch these two panels and reread that page and tell me you don't find any difference?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok so no early release that sucks. You guys got me hyped for no reason


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> switch these two panels and reread that page and tell me you don't find any difference?



You know this argument is stupid.We are hours away from getting the rest of the chapter,so does it really matter if he one shotted Yoton FRS or not?
More than likely that Rinbo is directed towards Naruto himself and not the jutsu.We'll see when the chapter is out and we'll find what is "Rinbo"  this very chapter.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 15, 2014)

What I don't think people may be understanding about this little Madara vs Naruto scuffle, is that the Naruto we see in front of Madara may very well not even be the true Naruto for all we know. It could very easily be a shadow clone of Naruto that's about to get by Rinbo, meanwhile the true Naruto is already thinking steps ahead and has something else planned for Madara.

So, Madara potentially stopping this jutsu with Rinbo really isn't something I see helping him as much as people expect it would.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto will just use another Rasengan a few panels later.
> 
> What's the big deal? :ignoramus



I'm afraid you're right Klue. Mostly all "supa new jutsu" he used during this war has failed one way or another (which explains why the war goes on btw)...

Madara will deviate it with limbo, just to wank Naruto after by saying "woww, it could have killed me... that was pretty impressive but not enough blabla..."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or it works and Madara dies..


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

vered said:


> You know this argument is stupid.We are hours away from getting the rest of the chapter,so does it really matter if he one shotted Yoton FRS or not?
> More than likely that Rinbo is directed towards Naruto himself and not the jutsu.We'll see when the chapter is out and we'll find what is "Rinbo"  this very chapter.



the 10 amounts of shit i give towards this chapter after seeing the spoilers isn't worth me arguing over it and i am  a well know naruto or madara hater weather it be them talking or kicking madara's ass. fuck, i am going back to my habbits of reading new comics and manga for every crappy chapter naruto has...... and it has been for the past few weeks.

 i am not trying to prove klue wrong using some crappy ass chakra theories or rectoned statements in the manga that don't really matter. 

i am just saying that naruto will still use that frs somehow just because of the position the panels at the third pages are in.  

do i really sound like i am arguing book length worthy arguments over FRS > limbo ro vice versa?.

because if i do, then sorry for giving you the impression that i give a shit


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 15, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I'm afraid you're right Klue. Mostly all "supa new jutsu" he used during this war has failed one way or another (which explains why the war goes on btw)...
> 
> Madara will deviate it with limbo, just to wank Naruto after by saying "woww, it could have killed me... that was pretty impressive but not enough blabla..."


As if any Rasengan would be a match against Limbo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeX_vp2O_Ns[/YOUTUBE]

The destructiveness of the move is unparalleled aside for Mr. T's Treat Your Mother Right


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Madara will divert Naruto's Rasengan with Limbo and say that he would have died if it hit him. Naruto will get hype. For the rest of the chapter, it'll be Madara and Naruto trading attacks. Madara will use something, Naruto will call out another Bijuu name and show off a new skill. Naruto will use something, Madara will use something to avoid it. The chapter will end with Naruto being massively hyped with everyone else, including Madara, wondering how he's able to compete.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Madara will divert Naruto's Rasengan with Limbo and say that he would have died if it hit him. Naruto will get hype.* For the rest of the chapter, it'll be Madara and Naruto trading attacks. Madara will use something, Naruto will call out another Bijuu name and show off a new skill. Naruto will use something, Madara will use something to avoid it. The chapter will end with Naruto being massively hyped with everyone else, including Madara, wondering how he's able to compete.





Mariko said:


> I'm afraid you're right Klue. Mostly all "supa new jutsu" he used during this war has failed one way or another (which explains why the war goes on btw)...
> 
> *Madara will deviate it with limbo, just to wank Naruto after by saying "woww, it could have killed me... that was pretty impressive but not enough blabla..."*
> 
> ...



When great minds think alike ...


----------



## handsock (Apr 15, 2014)

Rinbo.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> As if any Rasengan would be a match against Limbo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeX_vp2O_Ns[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The destructiveness of the move is unparalleled aside for Mr. T's Treat Your Mother Right



  

This is gold! 





handsock said:


> Rinbo.



Obito approves!


----------



## Jad (Apr 15, 2014)

handsock said:


> Rinbo.



Her face is so clean.....


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

This is the beginning of the Chapter. Then Im siked. Seems action pack that might lead to some juicy info still @_@ cant wait


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto hype chapter. Next week, Madara retakes the lead, revealing the true powers of Rinbo - Sasuke appears as the chapter concludes (674).

_***Golden Week Break***_

Sasuke turn to show off his powers. Madara either regains his other Rinnegan at the end of this chapter (675) or during the end of the next (676).


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone thing Madara will make a reference to Ashura this chapter? Last chapter, he referred to Naruto by name, and then corrected himself. Granted Naruto's power level has increased, it is not something that should affect his name/identity. 

I'm wondering if Kishimoto will tie this into the framing of the Uchiha clan. If Madara was aware of the transmigration business, there's a possibility that he would want to eliminate the next Indra.


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Does anyone thing Madara will make a reference to Ashura this chapter? Last chapter, he referred to Naruto by name, and then corrected himself. Granted Naruto's power level has increased, it is not something that should affect his name/identity.
> 
> I'm wondering if Kishimoto will tie this into the framing of the Uchiha clan. If Madara was aware of the transmigration business, there's a possibility that *he would want to eliminate the next Indra.*



But he tried to be-friend Sasuke! You know, before he attached Madara. 

Also the Choke-tome thing that Madara spoke of, you think maybe that's what indicated who the reincarnation is? I mean they both have Choke-tome and Madara acted as if they were special.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 15, 2014)

predict : madara somehow seals naruto's mouth.
im sick of naruto's cheesy speech/talk....pls kishi let madara die like a man.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Does anyone thing Madara will make a reference to Ashura this chapter? Last chapter, he referred to Naruto by name, and then corrected himself. Granted Naruto's power level has increased, it is not something that should affect his name/identity.
> 
> I'm wondering if Kishimoto will tie this into the framing of the Uchiha clan. If Madara was aware of the transmigration business, there's a possibility that he would want to eliminate the next Indra.



Madara had reason enough in his eyes to want to kill off the clan without the Indra crap, seeing as they turned their backs on him. I do think this will eventually be addressed, but tying it to Indra just seems kind of pointless. 

Then again, I feel like a lot of things might be haphazardly tied to the Indra/Ashura thing now because Kishi needs to reinforce and justify its existence.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow, I though the Chapter would be out by now.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> Wow, I though the Chapter would be out by now.


For the umpteenth time we're getting the chapter at the regular time. These images were leaked by SJ themselves, not spoiler providers who get their hands on the magazine early.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> For the umpteenth time we're getting the chapter at the regular time. These images were leaked by SJ themselves, not spoiler providers who get their hands on the magazine early.



I predict early chapter! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



While there is life there is hope!


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 15, 2014)

I personally don't think we're going to get anymore variations of rasengan or rasenshuriken like sand and fire. It's probably going to be attacks that the bijuu themselves use. Like shukaku's sand attacks. This chapter is dedicated to both naruto and the techniques of the bijuu.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

i hope we at least see what naruto's seal can do aside from sealing or what not because the lava shit is because of the bijuu, not the seal.


















as long as it isn't as fucking retarded as chakr asharing


----------



## Rosi (Apr 15, 2014)

So when will Nardo become the Rasengan?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 15, 2014)

Did naruto seriously just asspull another overpowered rasengan?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Did naruto seriously just asspull another overpowered rasengan?



He did, but it was expectable...

Hope Kishi will not ruin Sasuke's entrance!


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mariko said:


> He did, but it was expectable...
> 
> Hope Kishi will not ruin Sasuke's entrance!



It's just getting silly now with all these random powerups and new moves from absolutely nowhere.. Naruto and Sasuke have spoiled the entire manga


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> It's just getting silly now with all these random powerups and new moves from absolutely nowhere.. Naruto and Sasuke have spoiled the entire manga



It's just another Rasengan.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's just another Rasengan.



hush!!!!!!!! it's a completely new jutsu  showing that naruto has mastered the new fire element.......... just like how he mastered more than one jutsu of the wind element......... which isn't a rasengan like this one in anyway ck


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So when will Nardo become the Rasengan?



Final Rasengan is called "Final" because its his final attack. :ignoramus


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's just another Rasengan.



Rasengan=Hashi SM juubi jinchuuriki Rinnegan Rinbo    That Naruto


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> It's just another Rasengan.



Lava style 
Also new move that saved gai. That sealing on him.

The "I told you that Naruto will get elements and new moves" is coming.

In all its glory


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> It's just getting silly now with all these random powerups and new moves from absolutely nowhere.. Naruto and Sasuke have spoiled the entire manga



dont hate the player... hate the game

Kishi is responsible for the deterioration of this manga


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Lava style
> Also new move that saved gai. That sealing on him.
> 
> The "I told you that Naruto will get elements and new moves" is coming.
> ...



you do realize your threads will only consist of:

it's a new move.

no, it's a rasengan.

no,  a new move.

lol, it's a rasengan.


right?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto will show Madara how to truly make meteors.

With the combined might of the Ghost of the Sand's Shukaku & the Volcano Tornado Son Goku. 
It was predicted in the book of Revelations!
Fire and brimstone for all evil do-ers! Lols


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

If Uchiha can randomly master and utilize ocular techniques a moment after awakening them, then why can't Naruto create new Rasengan variants on the fly?

:ignoramus


----------



## handsock (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope Naruto makes a Sage Art Rasenshurikenbijuubomb.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2014)

FRS V.2, V.3, V.4., V.5 (...)

Kishimoto is gonna spoil us with all that exciting repetition. 



Jak N Blak said:


> Naruto will show Madara how to truly make meteors.



And by that you mean... an actually new jutsu?


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> you do realize your threads will only consist of:
> 
> it's a new move.
> 
> ...



and, doesnt count not his own chakra


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

handsock said:


> I hope Naruto makes a Sage Art Rasenbijuubomb.



The best he can probably do is wrap a wind chakra disk around it, like what he managed with his Lava Rasengan.


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto taking a mass shit on 

+Hashi SM      

+ Rinnegan Tech

+ juubi jinchuuriki body

+ Madara ocular power 


In Base like a boss 



Naruto trying to live up to God Gai


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> Naruto taking a mass shit on
> 
> +Hashi SM
> 
> ...



He's clearly using a form of Sage Mode and Bijuu chakra.


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> He's clearly using a form of Sage Mode and Bijuu chakra.



His New Base    Naruto using 4% of his true power:sanji


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> His new Base   Naruto using 4% of his true power:sanji



His new base? What evidence do you have?


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> Naruto taking a mass shit on
> 
> +Hashi SM
> 
> ...



his Sage/Kyuubi eyes mean that he cant possibly be in base

Kishi literally just asspulled the Sage into giving him powers 

and you want to call him a boss?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

jacamo said:


> his Sage/Kyuubi eyes mean that he cant possibly be in base
> 
> Kishi literally just asspulled the Sage into giving him powers
> 
> and you want to call him a boss?



Madara was too strong even before acquiring Juubi powers. 

What choice did Kishi have? Ass pulling was necessary. :ignoramus


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> His new base? What evidence do you have?



well,,,    ...You win this time


----------



## handsock (Apr 15, 2014)

I feel like I'm waiting for an episode of Abridged......these early Spoilers are such a tease.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Luiz said:


> FRS V.2, V.3, V.4., V.5 (...)
> 
> Kishimoto is gonna spoil us with all that exciting repetition.
> 
> ...



I was initially excited too, before realizing Naruto's new move is just a palette swap.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 15, 2014)

What's curious though is that Naruto has the Horizontal Pupils of Toad Sage Mode, yet no Sage Skin Markings, I guess it's because it's some form of Permanent "Passive" Toad Sage state. Probably something to do with what the Rikudou Sennin gave him "Circle Marking".
And the Slit Pupil represents the Kyuubi, his Bijuu; while all the other Bijuu Chakra fragments are syncing with Kurama; and through that, Naruto can access their power.

I think what we're seeing now is essentially a Sage state + Synced with the Kyuubi, who in turn is synced with the Bijuu Fragments.
But he's not made use of his Seal yet to access the bulk of his Chakra Power.


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

At the end of the day its just another Rasengan!

Sasuke moved on from Katon to Riton to Susanoooooooo stuff......
Meanwhile Naruto is still stuck at Rasengan!


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara was too strong even before acquiring Juubi powers.
> 
> What choice did Kishi have? Ass pulling was necessary. :ignoramus





you just blew my fcking mind

why am i still reading this manga?


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol who the fuck am I foolin? naruto ain't gonna do shit other than rasengans and shurikens. He doesn't know the hand signs and seals for other chakra natures.


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> At the end of the day its just another Rasengan!
> 
> Sasuke moved on from Katon to Riton to Susanoooooooo stuff......
> Meanwhile Naruto is still stuck at Rasengan!



You remember when that sasuke ( Katon/Riton/Susano)  approached a weak madara.  One Panel...*Never Forget*


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 15, 2014)

I just hope that yoton frs does more than just explode/grind. Maybe the yoton core is suppose fire out as shrapnel that is cooled by futon. Or it could be the yoton core purpose is impede regen abilities? Think about it. If the slicing & grinding action of FRS doesn't enough damage to its target (for example 3rd raikage), then the target would bathe in the hot lava core to impede them recovering easily from said damage.  

However if all Yonton FRS results in is a bigger explosion :  . The Generic explosions is why hate bijuudama.   I couldn't tell how much I dreaded/hated the idea of Naruto's powerup move being an even bigger explosion, the juubidama.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

i think Naruto will have a Ashura mode.i hope it dosen't turn out to be underwhelming.


----------



## rajin (Apr 15, 2014)

more trolldom from sparkle kid happened in this chap if spoiler is true.
kishi can troll and nothing else. even bleach seem far better than this series


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 15, 2014)

jacamo said:


> dont hate the player... hate the game
> 
> Kishi is responsible for the deterioration of this manga



Well ultimately its Kishi.. But its through the medium of Sasgay and Nardo and free powerups


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks to the glorious embers of Mother Matatabi

Naruto will now be able to do Heat Seeking BijuuDamas.

#narutotakeover2014


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Thanks to the glorious embers of Mother Matatabi
> 
> Naruto will now be able to do Heat Seeking BijuuDamas.
> 
> #narutotakeover2014



Why can't an american just turn up with a .50 cal and snipe his head


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 15, 2014)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> I just hope that yoton frs does more than just explode/grind. Maybe the yoton core is suppose fire out as shrapnel that is cooled by futon. Or it could be the yoton core purpose is impede regen abilities? Think about it. If the slicing & grinding action of FRS doesn't enough damage to its target (for example 3rd raikage), then the target would bathe in the hot lava core to impede them recovering easily from said damage.
> 
> However if all Yonton FRS results in is a bigger explosion :  . The Generic explosions is why hate bijuudama.   I couldn't tell how much I dreaded/hated the idea of Naruto's powerup move being an even bigger explosion, the juubidama.



this is a yoton rasenshuriken not a yoton futton rasen shuriken which can't be done.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> this is a yoton rasenshuriken not a yoton futton rasen shuriken which can't be done.


Yeah, I wonder about that.

It is Fuuton's conjoined use with the Rasengan's Keitai Henka that produces the shuriken-esque, blades-comprised-of-countless-microscopic-blades present on the Fuuton: Rasengan, and Rasenshuriken.

It's not impossible, as he would not be literally combining Fuuton and Yoton to create an entirely new nature, but simply using them both at the same time.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

Based on the lower right panel I'm getting the impression that Naruto's Rikudo given power is interfacing with the Bijuu's powers. Naruto may have the ability to bolster the volume of the Bijuu's chakra.


----------



## Stratogabo (Apr 15, 2014)

Why isn't the chapter out yet?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Yeah, I wonder about that.
> 
> It is Fuuton's conjoined use with the Rasengan's Keitai Henka that produces the shuriken-esque, blades-comprised-of-countless-microscopic-blades present on the Fuuton: Rasengan, and Rasenshuriken.
> 
> It's not impossible, as he would not be literally combining Fuuton and Yoton to create an entirely new nature, but simply using them both at the same time.



Apparently that was a misunderstanding of ours. Seems like whatever element you combine with the Rasengan you end up with a Rasenshuriken. The translation of the spoiler images doesn't mention Fuuton at all. Sure it could be a mistake, but chances are there won't be any windblades on a cellular level, but lavablades which petrify you on a cellular level.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Why can't an american just turn up with a .50 cal and snipe his head



lolz. Naruto dodges that ISH son!


----------



## Imperius (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Apparently that was a misunderstanding of ours. Seems like whatever element you combine with the Rasengan you end up with a Rasenshuriken. The translation of the spoiler images doesn't mention Fuuton at all. Sure it could be a mistake, but chances are there won't be any windblades on a cellular level, but lavablades which petrify you on a cellular level.



Either way it's still Rasengan.

p.s: Bleach and Toriko spoilers came out last week thursday whilst Naruto spoilers came out friday, I believe, so why aren't the chapters still not out?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Apparently that was a misunderstanding of ours. Seems like whatever element you combine with the Rasengan you end up with a Rasenshuriken. The translation of the spoiler images doesn't mention Fuuton at all. Sure it could be a mistake, but chances are there won't be any windblades on a cellular level, but lavablades which petrify you on a cellular level.


Possibly, though simply being named _"Rasenshuriken"_ could also indicate the use of Fuuton, without having two nature release titles prefixed to the technique's name, in addition to Senpou.

Personally, I'd find it pretty uninspiring to have all types of Seishitsu Henka react the same way to the Rasengan's Keitai Henka.



Imperius said:


> p.s: Bleach and Toriko spoilers came out last week thursday whilst Naruto spoilers came out friday, I believe, so why aren't the chapters still not out?


These spoilers are a part of WSJ's promotion, and have nothing to do with the time in which raw providers are able to procure the magazines for scanslation groups.


----------



## Imperius (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Possibly, though simply being named _"Rasenshuriken"_ could also indicate the use of Fuuton, without having two nature release titles prefixed to the technique's name, in addition to Senpou.
> 
> Personally, I'd find it pretty uninspiring to have all types of Seishitsu Henka react the same way to the Rasengan's Keitai Henka.
> 
> ...



Cockteasing, eh? Damn it...


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

found a bigger image


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

That's not bigger at all, actually. Quite the opposite. :I


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

bigger than the ones in the spoiler section

at least i can read the words


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

jacamo said:


> bigger than the ones in the spoiler section
> 
> at least i can read the words


Uh, the original image of the page you posted was 532x775. Yours is 260x385.

I have no idea what's causing this to be reversed on your end, but the image you're posting is smaller.


----------



## Imperius (Apr 15, 2014)

jacamo said:


> bigger than the ones in the spoiler section
> 
> at least i can read the words



I'll do you a favor, here:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shattering (Apr 15, 2014)

jacamo said:


> bigger than the ones in the spoiler section
> 
> at least i can read the words



That's your problem, everyone elsee can see the spoiler sections images way bigger :S


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Possibly, though simply being named _"Rasenshuriken"_ could also indicate the use of Fuuton, without having two nature release titles prefixed to the technique's name, in addition to Senpou.



I disagree. Whenever we saw two elements combined both were explicitly mentioned. Since there is no mention of Fuuton this time it means either that Fuuton isn't involved or that Kishi made a mistake and forgot to write Fuuton in it.



> Personally, I'd find it pretty uninspiring to have all types of Seishitsu Henka react the same way to the Rasengan's Keitai Henka.



Kishi made up those two techniques of shape and nature manipulation for a reason. Since the shape manipulation is the same no matter which element is used why should their shapes be different?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just want to see sasuke and naruto die, they don't deserve to be in this manga


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> you do realize your threads will only consist of:
> 
> it's a new move.
> 
> ...




the seal on the gai = new move 
elemental rasengan = new element

The i told you so thread will be awesome


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Uh, the original image of the page you posted was 532x775. Yours is 260x385.
> 
> I have no idea what's causing this to be reversed on your end, but the image you're posting is smaller.



well, this is what i see... cant click on it or enlarge it... nothing





Imperius said:


> I'll do you a favor, here:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thaaaaaanks 



Shattering said:


> That's your problem, everyone elsee can see the spoiler sections images way bigger :S



_"thats your problem "_

cunt must be your middle name


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

jacamo said:


> and, doesnt count not his own chakra



like its not sasuke eyes and its itachi eyes...

these people....


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I disagree. Whenever we saw two elements combined both were explicitly mentioned.


In the technique's name? Or it's description? Because I cannot recall any instance of combination Seishitsu Henka techniques sharing a prefix, unless a *new* nature release was used to identify them both(like Minato identifying Naruto and Sasuke's Fuuton/Enton combo attack as Shakuton)

But something stacked like Senpou: Doton: Fuuton: Sunaarashi? Unheard of.




> _Kishi made up those two techniques of shape and nature manipulation for a reason. Since the shape manipulation is the same no matter which element is used why should their shapes be different?_


The impression I was given was that the efficacy of the Nature Release can depend on the manner in which the Keitai Henka is applied, and can result in drastically different effects. The Fuuton: Rasengan mixed with Yamato's Suiton producing a vortex of mist, for example.

I could be wrong, bearzerger. Just proposing another possibility.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Apparently that was a misunderstanding of ours. Seems like whatever element you combine with the Rasengan you end up with a Rasenshuriken. The translation of the spoiler images doesn't mention Fuuton at all. Sure it could be a mistake, but chances are there won't be any windblades on a cellular level, but lavablades which petrify you on a cellular level.



Yeah, it's probably lava blades. What I don't get tho is that Fuuton is supposed to be the best element to cut shit up, so using Youton instead seems pretty counter productive as logically no other elemental manipulation should be stronger than a Fuuton Rasenshuriken.

Maybe Kishi just forgot.


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Possibly, though simply being named _"Rasenshuriken"_ could also indicate the use of Fuuton, without having two nature release titles prefixed to the technique's name, in addition to Senpou.
> 
> Personally, I'd find it pretty uninspiring to have all types of Seishitsu Henka react the same way to the Rasengan's Keitai Henka.



Rasenshuriken is simply a long range shape manipulation to make up for what the rasengan lacks(range). The entire shuriken shape is done so that it can be thrown(though naruto had to go upclose against kakuzu cause he hadn't mastered it yet),It's not the rasenshurkien itself that does the damage but the wind when mixed to it that does the cell tearing.

Offlate since rasenshuriken has been spammed it's understood that it's a futon, since then naruto had no other chakra type, but here's it's explicitly stated since he's using a yoton and no futtion is involved.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 15, 2014)

Xusasu Basasu said:


> Yeah, it's probably lava blades. What I don't get tho is that Fuuton is supposed to be the best element to cut shit up, so using Youton instead seems pretty counter productive as logically no other elemental manipulation should be stronger than a Fuuton Rasenshuriken.
> 
> Maybe Kishi just forgot.



Wouldn't be surprised if kishi fucked up... Does it on a weekly basis


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> like its not sasuke eyes and its itachi eyes...
> 
> these people....



you missed the part where it was supposed to be a joke


----------



## Jad (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> the seal on the gai = new move
> elemental rasengan = new element
> 
> The i told you so thread will be awesome



Gai gets a new move? Still gets to fight? Lets go Kishi. Do it man.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> In the technique's name? Or it's description? Because I cannot recall any instance of combination Seishitsu Henka techniques sharing a prefix, unless a *new* nature release was used to identify them both(like Minato identifying Naruto and Sasuke's Fuuton/Enton combo attack as Shakuton)
> 
> But something stacked like Senpou: Doton: Fuuton: Sunaarashi? Unheard of.
> 
> ...



So could I obviously.

As for there never being element names stacked on top of each other: Remember Naruto's and Yamato's combination move against Kakuzu? That Gufuu Suika no Jutsu. The complete name was something like "Fuuton: Rasengan Suiton: Someshape Gufuu Suika no Jutsu"



Xusasu Basasu said:


> Yeah, it's probably lava blades. What I don't get tho is that Fuuton is supposed to be the best element to cut shit up, so using Youton instead seems pretty counter productive as logically no other elemental manipulation should be stronger than a Fuuton Rasenshuriken.
> 
> Maybe Kishi just forgot.




So the purpose of the move isn't to cut. I don't know what kind of special property lava has which separates it from the others but whatever it is that's the purpose of the move. I was only half joking when I talked about it being able to petrify Madara on a cellular level if it were to hit him.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

List of all epic combos Naruto now has:

- Lava Rasenshuriken (Goku)
- Heat Seeking BijuuDama Barrage (Matatabi)
- Steam Scale Camouflage (Lucky Seven & Kokuo)
- Acid Gas Wind Sphere (Saiken)
- Lava Sand Pit of Doom (Shukaku & Goku)
- Lava Sand Sealing Pyramid 
- Lava Armored Kurama

- Lava Armor Frog Katas, Steam Frog Katas, Acid Mist Frog Katas

Oh Lord lemme stop.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> As for there never being element names stacked on top of each other: Remember Naruto's and Yamato's combination move against Kakuzu? That Gufuu Suika no Jutsu. The complete name was something like "Fuuton: Rasengan Suiton: Someshape Gufuu Suika no Jutsu"


Fuuton and Suiton were prefixed to the two separate catalyst techniques from Naruto and Yamato, not the result of those two techniques being used in tandem; it's title didn't have those prefixes despite being comprised of those two natures.

That's kind of my point, as the main detractor for Naruto not using Fuuton here is that it's not being explicitly identified through that prefix, as Youton is. And based on past examples, it *wouldn't* be.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 15, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Did naruto seriously just asspull another overpowered rasengan?



Are you serious? Not only was this hinted at ever since he and Kyuubi became friends, it's just a yoton version of a move he's been using since pains arc.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Did naruto seriously just asspull another overpowered rasengan?



A slight twist to a well pratice move requires training? If you're going to complain, at least focus attention to his lack of helper hands.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jad said:


> Gai gets a new move? Still gets to fight? Lets go Kishi. Do it man.



pls kishi pls


----------



## CA182 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm going to make a prediction on something.

I bet that the sage has linked Sasuke and Naruto through Ninshuu. And the two marks that have appeared represent the link between them when their feelings and desires are unanimous.

Should the link break, the power leaves them.

What the sage did through Ninshuu was allow the two "brothers" to fight as one being in two bodies. Or something like that.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I'm going to make a prediction on something.
> 
> I bet that the sage has linked Sasuke and Naruto through Ninshuu. And the two marks that have appeared represent the link between them when their feelings and desires are unanimous.
> 
> ...



Sadly, this sounds exactly like something Kishi would do.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe auras sage mode had no eye liner and the eyes just change. While a sura has the eye liner like in the pick of him suggests. Sasuke may just enter the fight with his end and eye liner his mark of sage mode. Kisha probably did this not to add more to Sasuke end it's already a mess one designed stacked over the other. It would be like fans depiction of sage Naruto with rinnigan back in the day. Over stacked.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Maybe auras sage mode had no eye liner and the eyes just change. While a sura has the eye liner like in the pick of him suggests. Sasuke may just enter the fight with his end and eye liner his mark of sage mode. Kisha probably did this not to add more to Sasuke end it's already a mess one designed stacked over the other. It would be like fans depiction of sage Naruto with rinnigan back in the day. Over stacked.



What's wrong with a plus-pupil Rinnegan?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sadly, this sounds exactly like something Kishi would do.



Well the sage is a master of Ninshuu.

He seemed confused about ninjutsu, so I'm wondering if he could even use it.

Maybe he just used banbutsu sozo "to bring into creation" the same effects as ninjutsu.

So the moon wasn't chibaku tensei... But banbutsu sozo. Just like ressurecting someone wasn't his forbidden technique, but banbutsu sozo.

Just imagine a true "be all end all" technique.

But yeah, if he didn't use ninshuu on Naruto and Sasuke I'll be surprised. At this point we need to see the power of ninshuu.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 15, 2014)

youtube is still broken 

Kishi's fault


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> What's wrong with a plus-pupil Rinnegan?



To much going in imo


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

I will faint when I see the Lava Armored Lord Kurama.

_*#narutotakeover2014*_


----------



## Hermaeus (Apr 15, 2014)

Soo, how long has the raws been out without being translated?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Hermaeus said:


> Soo, how long has the raws been out without being translated?



The spoilers are part of an official promotion by Shonen Jump, it's been going on for the past few weeks - with one more to go.

Definitely adding this to the OP next time.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 15, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> this is a yoton rasenshuriken not a yoton futton rasen shuriken which can't be done.


My mistake. It was the different appearance of the chakra blades from the core that made me mistake it for futton. Nevertheless, my hopes still stand that it does more than just explode. Another explosion rasengan is lazy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> My mistake. It was the different appearance of the chakra blades from the core that made me mistake it for futton. Nevertheless, my hopes still stand that it does more than just explode. Another explosion rasengan is lazy.



Another Rasengan is lazy.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> The spoilers are part of an official promotion by Shonen Jump, it's been going on for the past few weeks - with one more to go.
> 
> Definitely adding this to the OP next time.



Should have gotten that done at the start.

Nesha if you please. 

And the most interesting thing to see, is if Naruto can infuse a rasengan with the kyuubi's ability to sense hatred.

And just have this hatred seeking/sensing rasengan.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

so since naruto has the power of all 9 bijuus, does that mean that he'll revive the uchiha clan?


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Another Rasengan is lazy.


I disagree. Besides the orgianal Rasengan, some variations offer actual in improvements:

senpou oodama rasengan and above sizes make the attack harder to dodge and easier to hit a person without having the user having to get within hugging distance.

FRS: it's long range, it slices and can destroy a person chakra network. 

Bijuudama: I hate it but it nuke jutsu with an actual explosion. Also long range. 


However, The rest of the lot are terrible:

planetary rasengan- no point of it really. Its not long range either. 

min FRS: it is silly just using one. Now if Naruto spammed hundreds to make it unavoidable then it would be worth while. 


chou mini bijuu dama - retarded plain simple. it is a tiny bijuudama that isn't even long range. If person can doge your hand or chakra hand, they effectively dodge the attack.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> I disagree. Besides the orgianal Rasengan, some variations offer actual in improvements:
> 
> senpou oodama rasengan and above sizes make the attack harder to dodge and easier to hit a person without having the user having to get within hugging distance.
> 
> ...



How about something that isn't a ball of spinning chakra?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 15, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> so since naruto has the power of all 9 bijuus, does that mean that he'll revive the uchiha clan?


In what way are those two things related? 
Naruto having the power of all nine bijuu has about as much to do with him reviving the Uchiha clan as him liking to eat ramen.


----------



## moncoeurmysmile (Apr 15, 2014)

English translated scans I found online:


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> In what way are those two things related?
> Naruto having the power of all nine bijuu has about as much to do with him reviving the Uchiha clan as him liking to eat ramen.



There still exist a handful that believe Naruto's life force power can revive the dead; though, it was only used to prevent Gai from dying.

Don't ask why.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Hoping to see Sasuke this chapter, but chances are slim. At best he'll appear at the end of the chapter. Hopefully this Naruto hype chapter is good and hopefully he uses something other than rasengan.


----------



## takL (Apr 15, 2014)

oh true that hagoromo is so persistent in his ninshu, the linking power.

the sun mark on narutos palm links naruto to the bijus.
the moon mark on sasuke's palm links sasuke to...what?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> hopefully he uses something other than rasengan.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yea I'm not too optimistic myself.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 15, 2014)

takL said:


> oh true that hagoromo is so persistent in his ninshu, the linking power.
> 
> the sun mark on narutos palm links naruto to the bijus.
> the moon mark on sasuke's palm links sasuke to...what?



I don't think the sun mark is what links naruto to the bijuus, we already saw it doing something completely unrelated to the bijuus when it gave life force to Gai. Why would Nardo need Rikudou to give him a powerup to be linked to the bijuus anyway? He's already friends with them.


----------



## takL (Apr 15, 2014)

and why he has to look at the palm to talk to songoku again?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> In what way are those two things related?
> Naruto having the power of all nine bijuu has about as much to do with him reviving the Uchiha clan as him liking to eat ramen.





Klue said:


> There still exist a handful that believe Naruto's life force power can revive the dead; though, it was only used to prevent Gai from dying.
> 
> Don't ask why.



naruto has a circle on his hand that he used to keep gai alive, what does a circle mean? Yes it's the circle of life, the circle of life is when life continues similarly to how it was in the past, what was in the past? the uchiha clan, but who killed the uchiha clan? it was itachi, and who in the manga was able to break free from death? it was itachi, madara and hashirama, but what do they have all together that makes them like this? strong life force, chakra, the rebirths of indra and ashura and the will of fire that was able to revive jiraiya. So if itachi the only reviver without indra and ashura's chakra was able to break the cycle of death, but he's the one who caused the death of uchiha, and naruto has the circle which symbolizes the cycle of life and itachi left it up to naruto to stop destruction ( sasuke with indra). Then that means itachi left it up to naruto to rebirth the cycle of death changing it into the cycle of life.

So naruto will revive the uchiha clan


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> List of all epic combos Naruto now has:
> 
> - Lava Rasenshuriken (Goku)
> - Heat Seeking BijuuDama Barrage (Matatabi)
> ...



sounds possible.... imagine the jimmies... holy shit


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 15, 2014)

the mark on his hand isn't a full moon?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Still can't believe he performed a nature powered Rasengan with a single hand.


----------



## takL (Apr 15, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> the mark on his hand isn't a full moon?



i cant see the image but its dif the sun.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

CC2 is thanking Kishimoto for giving them so much ammo for a future Naruto game. Wow. Naruto and Sasuke are designed like create-a-characters now. Naruto is actually doing stuff that shouldn't be done. Reminds me of Jiraiya doing a Katon Rasengan in a previous Naruto game before we found out that it couldn't be possible.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Still can't believe he performed a nature powered Rasengan with a single hand.



he did that in KCM way back... twin rasenshuriken...


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> he did that in KCM way back... twin rasenshuriken...



Didn't he use chakra arms to assist him? 

Doesn't count. :ignoramus


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> List of all epic combos Naruto now has:
> 
> - Lava Rasenshuriken (Goku)
> - Heat Seeking BijuuDama Barrage (Matatabi)
> ...



Implying Naruto can come up with anything more creative than wrapping shit around rasengan. 

I'm willing to wear a Naruto set if that tradition is broken. :ignoramus


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 15, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Implying Naruto can come up with anything more creative than wrapping shit around rasengan.
> 
> I'm willing to wear a Naruto set if that tradition is broken.



Saving this as evidence.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> List of all epic combos Naruto now has:
> 
> - Lava Rasenshuriken (Goku)
> - Heat Seeking BijuuDama Barrage (Matatabi)
> ...



By "epic combos," I guess you mean "shitty "palette swaps," right? 

But whatever, bring it. Custom changes are okay in my book.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 15, 2014)

takL said:


> the moon mark on sasuke's palm links sasuke to...what?


The souls of the dead in the pure world??? Sasuke carries out the wishes of the dead in exchange for their power. Talking to his Nii-san and family whenever he wishes. 


Klue said:


> How about something that isn't a ball of spinning chakra?


Thats too much hope from Kishi. I rather put my all hope in no more giant chakra mechs from Naruto and Sasuke. After laughing for five straight at the pannel BSM Naruto and ST PS Sasuke trying swat obito with their giant mechas as if he was a fly, I don't want a repeat of that with Madara. Wouldn't it be better for Naruto to condense/keep the power of his Ashura chakra construct/9bijuu mode into regular naruto sized shroud? And for Sasuke to shrink PS into human sized armor? I feel that giant chakra construct turn them giant glowing targets and makes their fights seem impersonal.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



There might be a new variant of his bunshin feint trick.

Does that count?


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Implying Naruto can come up with anything more creative than wrapping shit around rasengan.
> 
> I'm willing to wear a Naruto set if that tradition is broken. :ignoramus



BookMark


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> Thats too much hope from Kishi. I rather put my all hope in no more giant chakra mechs from Naruto and Sasuke. After laughing for five straight at the pannel BSM Naruto and ST PS Sasuke trying swat obito with their giant mechas as if he was a fly, I don't want a repeat of that with Madara. Wouldn't better for Naruto to condense/keep the power of his Ashura chakra construct/9bijuu mode into regular naruto sized shroud? And for Sasuke to shrink PS into human sized armor? I feel that giant chakra construct turn them giant glowing targets and makes their fights seem impersonal.



Or Madara uses his Juubi Jin Mecha. :ignoramus


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't mind the new rasengans, i've come to expect it...I actually much prefer this kind of stuff to glowy power auras/modes. Now if Naruto could only put on a grown up pair of pants...

As for Sasuke, I'd like to say that my old theory that he would inherit all the MS jutsu is whats coming but TBH the amount of PNJ a character has to be subjected to to not win every fight with a Kamui/Susano'o/Kotoamatsukami combo is beyond reason. So I can't even imagine what he's sporting now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> There might be a new variant of his bunshin feint trick.
> 
> Does that count?



Absolutely not.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Hoping to see Sasuke this chapter, but chances are slim. At best he'll appear at the end of the chapter. Hopefully this Naruto hype chapter is good and hopefully he uses something other than rasengan.



Ok, just for you he will also use Kagebunshin. 



takL said:


> oh true that hagoromo is so persistent in his ninshu, the linking power.
> 
> the sun mark on narutos palm links naruto to the bijus.
> the moon mark on sasuke's palm links sasuke to...what?



If you are right that would be a problem since bonds and sharing power is supposed to be Naruto's shtick. The only really credible bond I could see Sasuke have is with himself. You know Rikudou linking Sasuke across time and space with all of Indra's previous incarnations. The Indra-Avatar state. All of Indra's incarnations developed differently and all developed different powers even if their cores were the same and Sasuke could draw upon all of them. Even Madara.
Hmm, the more I think about it the better it fits. If no one has thought of this before I call dibs on it.



eyeknockout said:


> naruto has a circle on his hand that he used to keep gai alive, what does a circle mean? Yes it's the circle of life, the circle of life is when life continues similarly to how it was in the past, what was in the past? the uchiha clan, but who killed the uchiha clan? it was itachi, and who in the manga was able to break free from death? it was itachi, madara and hashirama, but what do they have all together that makes them like this? strong life force, chakra, the rebirths of indra and ashura and the will of fire that was able to revive jiraiya. So if itachi the only reviver without indra and ashura's chakra was able to break the cycle of death, but he's the one who caused the death of uchiha, and naruto has the circle which symbolizes the cycle of life and itachi left it up to naruto to stop destruction ( sasuke with indra). Then that means itachi left it up to naruto to rebirth the cycle of death changing it into the cycle of life.
> 
> So naruto will revive the uchiha clan



 Consider me convinced.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 15, 2014)

takL said:


> oh true that hagoromo is so persistent in his ninshu, the linking power.
> 
> the sun mark on narutos palm links naruto to the bijus.
> the moon mark on sasuke's palm links sasuke to...what?



Dark moon links Sasuke to the power of darkness.

For the sake of parallels with Naruto gaining power from bonds and love which are the power of light, Sasuke will be powered with hatred, anger and doing everything alone.

If they join powers we have an all powerful neutral power that does not strive for neither good or evil.

Sasuke at the end might master his dark side and become a neutral kind of character despite using a rather "dark" power.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> If you are right that would be a problem since bonds and sharing power is supposed to be Naruto's shtick. The only really credible bond I could see Sasuke have is with himself. You know if Rikudou linked Sasuke across time and space with all of Indra's previous incarnations. You know the Indra-Avatar state. All of Indra's incarnations developed differently and all developed different powers even if their cores were the same and Sasuke could draw upon all of them. Even Madara.
> Hmm, the more I think about it the better it fits. If no one has thought of this before I call dibs on it.



Dear God, no. That's just awful.


Someone loan me an "I'm-disgusted-post-response gif" - "No-just-no," isn't good enough.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Or Madara uses his Juubi Jin Mecha. :ignoramus


 That's even worse.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> That's even worse.



But it makes so much sense. bama

Unlike Obito, he can use Susano'o. :ignoramus


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder why Madara can't just turn into a giant chakra construct as big as the Tree and just step on everyone at once.

He has the 'unlimited' chakra/power of the bijuu and global scale equivalent natural energy reserves.

Is summoning a giant chakra construct far larger than perfect susanoo really that impossible???

Rinnegan. Creation of all things. Surely these jutsu are not so limited that they cannot do that?

Or at the very least, Madara should be spamming multiple Juubidama's.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Dear God, no. That's just awful.
> 
> 
> Someone loan me a I'm-disgusted-post-response gif.



Well, only if takl is correct and Rikudou gave both Naruto and Sasuke some kind of link or bond to something. But really among all those proposals for Sasuke's power I've seen that's one of the more believable ones I've seen. C'mon Sasuke having the Power of Darkness or some such is far more cheesy and less fitting with Sasuke's current mindset than him fapping to himself or his own incarnations.


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 15, 2014)

please let sasuke show up this chapter


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> He didnt use any chakra arms....  did you forgot...
> 
> 
> 3



Those Rasengans were created off-panel.


Doesn't count.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke better show up by the end of this chapter


----------



## Dark Forces (Apr 15, 2014)

Final Rasengan ! :

how much brainpower it took to come out with such a brilliant and original idea? :


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

What if Naruto actually bust out some crazy ninjutsu next chapter, the reaction of the fanbase would be hilarious


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 15, 2014)

the bae better be here.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> What if Naruto actually bust out some crazy ninjutsu next chapter, the reaction of the fanbase would be hilarious



Would be funny i dont think think there would be any butthurt across teh fanfome , It would be like damn kishi hand clap gifs galore.

But we know better rasengan everything.Can sosmoen just create a  with rasengans on top only makes sense.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 15, 2014)

Something people don't seem to be talking about:

Naruto and Sasuke's powerups are not coming from Hagoromo. Obito gave Naruto the power of the Bijuu he was missing, and Kabuto gave Sasuke Hashirama's cells; Hagoromo simply appeared to them the same way Kushina was programmed to appear in Naruto's mind upon the correct trigger, and the purpose was to allow/reject these special powerups had anyone ever managed to reach them.


The amount of power he's given Naruto is utterly enormous. Far beyond whatever Ashura was ever capable of. I believe he created the Bijuu hoping someone would unite them one day, _and the collection of all their chakras as well as their names was the correct trigger for this world-changing powerup_.

Given this, Sasuke's powerup must also have similar origins. It' something Hagoromo thought of a long time ago. But it's not cooperation-related; not in my opinion. Just like how Naruto's powerup is based on Ashura's path, I believe Sasuke's will be based on Indra's path, and that consisted of a strong inheritance from his father acting as the means through which he intended to change the world.

I believe the source of Sasuke's powerup is going to be Hagoromo's brother in some way...


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Was rereading some old chapters an saw this, , with Naruto busting out Lava FRS, and healing ppl like Jesus, it just made me lol


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 15, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Would be funny i dont think think there would be any butthurt across teh fanfome , It would be like damn kishi hand clap gifs galore.
> 
> But we know better rasengan everything.Can sosmoen just create a  with rasengans on top only makes sense.



Yeah I'd actually like to see this, I don't mind Kishi giving Naruto variety even if I don't really care much for his char.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder what Hagoromo gave Naruto and Sasuke. We know their Bijuu/ocular powers will be due to Obito/Kabuto, but I wonder if the moon marks on their palms will have any more powers.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke will be powered with hatred, anger and *doing everything alone*.
> 
> *If they join powers* we have an all powerful neutral power that does not strive for neither good or evil.



This makes no sense. Sasuke either gets power by doing everything alone, or he accepts that joining powers is cool. You can't have it both ways. How does that even work. How can Sasuke join powers with someone and yet work alone at the same time?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Hagoromo's power is probably the reason why Naruto's eyes look the way they do. He was able to come into contact with the Truth-Seeking Ball without penalty.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 15, 2014)

Hoping that Naruto get's a Bijuu Sword.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hoping that Naruto get's a Bijuu Sword.



And floating Rasengan balls.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 15, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hoping that Naruto get's a Bijuu Sword.



yeah, that worked out real well for Obito!


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, Naruto has neither character nor a penis, the addition of a phalic symbol and some much needed balls is needed. Took him long enough to find them after he lost both somewhere on that three year timeskip.


----------



## Lammy (Apr 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Her slug sage mode will leech the re-incarnation chakras of Sasuke and Naruto which would result in a combined re-incarnation of Kaguya Ōtsutsuki's powers for Sakura


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder what Hagoromo gave Naruto and Sasuke. We know their Bijuu/ocular powers will be due to Obito/Kabuto, but I wonder if the moon marks on their palms will have any more powers.



I hope so. 

This is the war's final battle, Kishi needs to cut loose, and he owes us for the previous Juubi Jin battle.

Fuckin' horrible. :ignoramus


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> And floating Rasengan balls.



3
3


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> 3
> 3



Truth Seeking Balls For Naruto confirmed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> And floating Rasengan balls.


He already has those. :ignoramus



ch1p said:


> Yes, Naruto has neither character nor a penis, the addition of a phalic symbol and some much needed balls is needed. Took him long enough to find them after he lost both somewhere on that three year timeskip.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a feeling That Team Taka(Soon to be Team Storm) is going to come across Killer Bee and Kabuto is going to have the scroll. he will show that he has gifts for all members of taka.



Lammy said:


> Her slug sage mode will leech the re-incarnation chakras of Sasuke and Naruto which would result in a combined re-incarnation of Kaguya Ōtsutsuki's powers for Sakura



I will Laugh when Obito seals gedo Mezo arm inside of Sakura and she gains Sage Mode combining it with her Yin Seal to allow her to hang with Naruto. Perhaps she will even open the 4th gate using her super genius to figure out abilities from watching Lee in the Chuunin exams. She will be able to heal from all injuries inflicted by gates be in Sage mode and have Her Yin Seal just goin Bam ham on everyone.

Yeah....Im bigging up Sakura.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> And floating Rasengan balls.



its very possible.... 


Bruce Wayne said:


> Hoping that Naruto get's a Bijuu Sword.



the sword obito used has a very high chance to be part of naruto set. 

since its a sword of will and its power comes from the soul of the user...the sword that basicaly uses the will of fire....


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Having doubt....  this can't get more funny.



There's no fun in a bet where you get nothing for winning. 

And winning requires a loser. You in?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 15, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah, that worked out real well for Obito!



At that time he lacked Naruto's level of conviction, something he does not appear to lack now. If Obito had wielded that sword in his current form, I feel it's unlikely that Naruto and Sasuke would have managed to defeat it so easily. Not to say it was an easy feat, but I think it ended up being a lot easier for them as a result of Obito's shaky resolve.



Csdabest said:


> I have a feeling That Team Taka(Soon to be Team Storm) is going to come across Killer Bee and Kabuto is going to have the scroll. he will show that he has gifts for all members of taka.



I don't get this. What scroll?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

I believe in slug sage mode, but Sakura as strong as Naruto and Sasuke? Don't make me want to cut you. Sakura is not connected to this power inflation bulshit. Leave her safely out of it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> This makes no sense. Sasuke either gets power by doing everything alone, or he accepts that joining powers is cool. You can't have it both ways. How does that even work. How can Sasuke join powers with someone and yet work alone at the same time?



I think that Kishi simply is still on keeping Sasuke as Naruto's complete opposite.

In every single aspect.

Nevertheless even if Naruto's power comes from bonds and Sasuke's by cutting bond/being a loner Kishi will still make them cooperate despite whatever powers Sasuke or whatever ideals contrary to to Naruto's he has.

Maybe the union of complete opposites is so strong that it results in a greater power even though it shouldn't logically work this way?

Kishi may yet surprise us.

Or not.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

I wanted the 9 Great Gods to perform this Jutsu many months ago as a team. 
They can still do it...but Naruto will have to do it with 8 other clones or something.

Mother Juubi performed Heaven & Earth Destruction.
So, it was only fitting for her children to do the polar opposite and perform Hell & Earth Destruction.

Here's how it goes for Madara:
- Naruto opens a hole in the ground using Shukaku's chakra, going deep as fuck.
- DAT Clone #1  spits down an ocean of Lava thanks to Son Goku
- DAT Clone #2 Fills the way down the pit with skin melting Steam thanks to Kokuo
- DAT Clone #3 layers the steam with Acid gas from Saiken
- DAT Clone #4 Then slams a flying Madara down into the pit of Hell with a Odama Rasengan as big as Perfect Susanoo thanks to Lord Kurama
- DAT Clone #5 Then sends the Heat Seeking Rapid Fire BijuuDamas down into the hole after Madara thanks to Matatabi
- DAT Clone #6 then fills the sides of the pit with Binding Coral, which paralyzes his movements as he bounces around from the Heat Seeking Nukes.
- DEM Clones #7 & #8 then form a Super-BijuuDama and sends it down the hole.

I'm awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> I think that Kishi simply is still on keeping Sasuke as Naruto's complete opposite.
> 
> In every single aspect.



If that was true, Sasuke would be fighting with Madara, not against him.



> Nevertheless even if Naruto's power comes from bonds and Sasuke's by cutting bond/being a loner Kishi will still make them cooperate despite whatever powers Sasuke or whatever ideals contrary to to Naruto's he has.



This is different. Sasuke has no issues cooperating with others to achieve goals. He worked with team 7, he founded Taka, he worked with Team 7, Naruto and the Alliance just a some 30 chapters ago. He has no issues working with people. He might think they're expendable, but he never outright shunned people helping him. Those are Naruto's words, actually.

This has nothing to do with emotionally bonding with these people, which Sasuke believes is the true weakness. This has nothing to do with how Kishi put it with the whole Indra business. That guy counted only his power, but Sasuke has been counting on several other's powers for as long as whanever that bell test chapter was.

If Kishi is trying to hole up the two things together as meaning the same thing, then he's a shitter writer than I thought.


----------



## Xusasu Basasu (Apr 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I will Laugh when Obito seals gedo Mezo arm inside of Sakura and she gains Sage Mode combining it with her Yin Seal to allow her to hang with Naruto. Perhaps she will even open the 4th gate using her super genius to figure out abilities from watching Lee in the Chuunin exams. She will be able to heal from all injuries inflicted by gates be in Sage mode and have Her Yin Seal just goin Bam ham on everyone.
> 
> Yeah....Im bigging up Sakura.



I agree, Sakura needs Sage Mode so she can punch the ground even harder.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> At that time he lacked Naruto's level of conviction, something he does not appear to lack now. If Obito had wielded that sword in his current form, I feel it's unlikely that Naruto and Sasuke would have managed to defeat it so easily. Not to say it was an easy feat, but I think it ended up being a lot easier for them as a result of Obito's shaky resolve.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this. What scroll?



Oh my bad. The 7 Mist Scroll Swordl


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto one-upping rinbo is idiotic.
> 
> The jutsu that one-shot 9 bijuu at once can suddenly be stopped by a human with a small fraction of each bijuu's power? How are we supposed to take that seriously if it happens?



Well, to be fair, you're saying this without fully knowing all there is to know about Rinbo, and what Naruto's new abilities are.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Well, to be fair, you're saying this without fully knowing all there is to know about Rinbo



It repels stuff. 



SageEnergyMode said:


> and what Naruto's new abilities are.



More Rasengans.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Luiz said:


> There's no fun in a bet where you get nothing for winning.
> 
> And winning requires a loser. You in?



it was not about me you where the one who wanted to have steal ball's and prove yourself and then you... chicken out :rofl


----------



## slickcat (Apr 15, 2014)

meh back from work, wondering what the fuss is about. this new rasengan.....why am I not surprised,dont expect anything really new with naruto.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

Me either I think it's cool.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> If that was true, Sasuke would be fighting with Madara, not against him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke would never work alongside Madara as Obito was never a true ally of Madara. Those who follow Indra's ideals either use those weaker than themselves as pawns or scheme how to overthrow those that are stronger or equal in power. Basically Sasuke would at most deal with Madara as he dealt with Oro. Use and discard.

For all we know Indra may have handled most stuff alone but occasionally decided to use someone as a convenient pawn despite him seemingly being a huge loner. A contradiction? Yeah, but so is Naruto occasionally acting alone despite him being a reincarnation of Asura-the guy who needed help from others to do anything. Maybe new elements regarding Indra and Asura will be introduced or maybe Kishi will just not stick to make them exact copies justifying it with them not being 100% identical(Naruto is dumber than other Asura incarnations for example).

Sasuke may not be "evil" in the clearest sense of the world(kill babies for the lulz) but I do not see Kishi ending the potential for drama that is necessary to put Sasuke against Naruto. Whether it is Sasuke wanting to kill bijuus to create a new world without them, to kill Naruto for whatever reason, or to create some ideology which while not exactly "evil" may still act as antagonistic to Naruto's will of fire. Maybe the answer he gave to RS will be the answer to what road Sasuke will now follow.

You seem to want Sasuke to not undergo a character degradation after how he seemingly came to his senses after his talk with Hashi but I do not see Kishi ending all this drama so easily. I am a bit torn on the issue myself as I want Sasuke to find his own way without having to be guided by Naruto but then again I realize that if Sasuke is good already then Kishi will just throw him aside to the background along with the rookies and it will be all Naruto from now on.

Sasuke's moral ambiguity is the best bet to keep him around as a major player. Is that worth going back to darksuke or something similar? I truly don't know...

I guess how Kishi handles the conclusion of the manga will depend whether he is a shitty writer or not.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh look more rasengan. Cool!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto is likely pushed away by Madara's Rinbou Hengoku but he will still end up near the vicinity of the Youton FRS, all so that his assessment of the difference in Naruto's strenght is confirmed and he concludes that if he's back then so must be Obito, therefore now it is his chance to get back his eye asap.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> it was not about me you were the one who wanted to have steel balls and prove yourself and then you... chickened out :rofl



Naruto still devotes 90% of his powers to making more rasengans, why would I do it to prove myself? 

This is for entertainment purposes. 

It initially was between me and Jak N Blak but he didn't reply back.

Why won't you take his place? 
Your set would look lovely in blue, white and red. :33


----------



## Brooks (Apr 15, 2014)

I just log in and found more shit than I can handle.

The Rinnagan is out of Sasuke's future after Kishimoto revived the Rinngan awakens when Indra and Asura Chakra are fused together.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Sasuke may have gotten Hashirama's Chakra but this after Asura has already left from Hashirama and move on to Naruto....Sasuke's only hope of awaking the Rinngan is to backstab Naruto and take his Chakra....


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 15, 2014)

While most ninja specialize in a certain element and most of their jutsus consists in giving different shapes and size to the element, Naruto has specialized himself in a certain shape for the chakra and he only changes the size and nature/element of the chakra.

I don't understand why does that bother you all...

Naruto's move set is the typical of a ninja, clones, toads summons, explosive balls (including the rasengan and the bijuu dama) and tags, kunais and shurikens (including the FRS and the YRS).


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Brooks said:


> I just log in and found more shit than I can handle.
> 
> The Rinnagan is out of Sasuke's future after Kishimoto revived the Rinngan awakens when Indra and Asura Chakra are fused together.
> 
> ...


or through ninshuu


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Brooks said:


> I just log in and found more shit than I can handle.
> 
> The Rinnagan is out of Sasuke's future after Kishimoto revived the Rinngan awakens when Indra and Asura Chakra are fused together.
> 
> ...



So, how did Kabuto give Edo Madara the Rinnegan?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2014)

People still mad over the rasengan thino people need to a cep the fact KishI is not giving naruto attack jutsus that are not a varient of it. Get over it even Kakashi who is said to have 1000 jutsus he usually only uses rakiri and kamui. People will be happy when they accept that. I bet even Sasuke will not do much more then susanno or ameratsu varients.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> or through ninshuu



My prediction will come true!


----------



## ZE (Apr 15, 2014)

Madara is gonna look bad this chapter judging by the title.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, how did Kabuto give Edo Madara the Rinnegan?



Perhaps ET may be adjusted to suit the summoner's desires.

Like how Madara should logically resurrected as an old man with no eyes as all other edos were resurrected in the state prior to their death. Excepting kinda Itachi who wasn't resurrected blind. Then again maybe Kabuto tampered with his body somehow too.

Kabuto clearly did not give Madara a genuine rinnegan though but only an ET fake. That we know without a doubt.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Perhaps ET may be adjusted to suit the summoner's desires.
> 
> Like how Madara should logically resurrected as an old man with no eyes as all other edos were resurrected in the state prior to their death. Excepting kinda Itachi who wasn't resurrected blind. Then again maybe Kabuto tampered with his body somehow too.
> 
> Kabuto clearly did not give Madara a genuine rinnegan though but only an ET fake. That we know without a doubt.



That's the point I'm trying to get across. He gave Madara a fake Rinnegan. How is that possible if Hashirama's chakra is no longer suitable?


----------



## Brooks (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, how did Kabuto give Edo Madara the Rinnegan?



Kabuto gave Madara the Rinngan? I wasn't aware he did just a thing.

Madara awakened the Rinngan at the time of his death naturally by taking Hashirama's Chakra(Via Asura) 



If anything, all Kabuto has to do is put normal eyes in Madara(as these soul already awakened the eyes).


----------



## CA182 (Apr 15, 2014)

ZE said:


> Madara is gonna look bad this chapter judging by the title.



If you didn't notice in the spoiler pic, Naruto apparently outspeeds "weakened" Madara.

Madara looking bad this week is a 100% chance in the telegrams.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brooks said:


> I just log in and found more shit than I can handle.
> 
> The Rinnagan is out of Sasuke's future after Kishimoto revived the Rinngan awakens when Indra and Asura Chakra are fused together.
> 
> ...



I don't think it work like that bro, hashirama lineage is still apart of the hagoromo blood line.


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Lammy said:


> Her slug sage mode will leech the re-incarnation chakras of Sasuke and Naruto which would result in a combined re-incarnation of Kaguya Ōtsutsuki's powers for Sakura



i would open up mspaint, and draw. the image will be me blowing my brains out


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Brooks said:


> Kabuto gave Madara the Rinngan? I wasn't aware he did just a thing.
> 
> Madara awakened the Rinngan at the time of his death naturally by taking Hashirama's Chakra(Via Asura)



And, he gave his Rinnegan to Nagato, and lived with a spare Sharingan for about two decades before he finally died.

Edo Tensei's are revived in what state?


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



I'm not going to call myself an expert and act as if I know what Kabuto did exactly, but there has to be a reason why his eyes were excluded from the Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> That's the point I'm trying to get across. He gave Madara a fake Rinnegan. How is that possible if Hashirama's chakra is no longer suitable?



Perhaps a particularly skilled ET user can bring his target at whatever point of their life? Even including body parts?

Like Kabuto bringing Madara in his VoTE body and his eyes from before he gave them to Nagato.

That would mean though that Edo Nagato's rinnegan is also fake however. And that rinnegan is too strong to have its power fully reproduced as edo.

Or maybe Kabuto used Hashi's chakra but since it was past its expiration date(no longer Asura's incarnation) it no longer was so good...but neither completely worthless either? A half assed rinnegan with half assed past expiration date Asura chakra?

Hmmm...


----------



## Brooks (Apr 15, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I don't think it work like that bro, hashirama lineage is still apart of the hagoromo blood line.



That's not the point....Indra and Asura Chakra are what needed to awaken the eyes to being with and because Asura's is no longer in Hashirama....this would simply impossible and would go against Kishimoto's own words.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Brooks said:


> That's not the point....Indra and Asura Chakra are what needed to awaken the eyes to being with and because Asura's is no longer in Hashirama....this would simply impossible and would go against Kishimoto's own words.



Before Madara died, he mixed chakras and obtained the Rinnegan. 

What's the problem?

No where in that text, does it imply that Hashirama and/or Madara's chakra's differs once revived. If anything, it suggest that Hashirama's is the same as Asura's and Madara's is the same as Indra's.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke would never work alongside Madara as Obito was never a true ally of Madara. Those who follow Indra's ideals either use those weaker than themselves as pawns or scheme how to overthrow those that are stronger or equal in power. Basically Sasuke would at most deal with Madara as he dealt with Oro. Use and discard.



I don't disagree that use and discard is what Sasuke does, Taka is a very good example. However, how does this disprove Sasuke can work with others? The fact that he uses means he's working with them.



> For all we know Indra may have handled most stuff alone but occasionally decided to use someone as a convenient pawn despite him seemingly being a huge loner.



What we've been told is that Indra worked alone and that he relied on himself alone. There were no henchmen credited to him. On the other hand, Sasuke isn't this case. AHAHAH I _hope_. More like 1% of hope and 99% of scepticism.



> A contradiction? Yeah, but so is Naruto occasionally acting alone despite him being a reincarnation of Asura-the guy who needed help from others to do anything.



This series is hypocritical, that's for sure.



> You seem to want Sasuke to not undergo a character degradation after how he seemingly came to his senses after his talk with Hashi but I do not see Kishi ending all this drama so easily.



Obviously, I don't want this story to be even shitier than it already is. Naruto is already a lost case, but I hope Sasuke isn't his equal in this instance.



> I am a bit torn on the issue myself as I want Sasuke to find his own way without having to be guided by Naruto but then again I realize that if Sasuke is good already then Kishi will just throw him aside to the background along with the rookies and it will be all Naruto from now on.



I don't see the problem. He threw away hardwork and teamwork.



> I guess how Kishi handles the conclusion of the manga will depend whether he is a shitty writer or not.



Yeah.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> So, how did Kabuto give Edo Madara the Rinnegan?


He didn't. Even Madara _debunked_ the presumption.


----------



## Brooks (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Before Madara died, he mixed chakras and obtained the Rinnegan.
> 
> What's the problem?
> 
> No where in that text, does it imply that Hashirama and/or Madara's chakra's differs once revived. If anything, it suggest that Hashirama's is the same as Asura's and Madara's is the same as Indra's.



Because Asura is reincarnated within Naruto at this point(which would mean he left Hashirama's body after he died)


Their Chakra moved to a new generation after the ones they possessed have died but in Madara's case....he created an issue before the transmigration was over(which lead to Indra leaving Madara because of the mix of chakra between him and his brother)....Indra waited for his new successor(Sasuke) to come.....who they once were doesn't matter as they are not longer anymore.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Kabuto clearly did not give Madara a genuine rinnegan though but only an ET fake. That we know without a doubt.



It doesn't really make sense to me to say the Rinnegan was fake when we know its pre-evolution (Madara's EMS) was authentic despite the eyes being in Obito's possession, and given that we also saw Madara performing Rinnegan jutsu.

Somehow, Kabuto recreated Madara's old eyes. That's what it seems like.


I think the lack of strength was simply a matter of Edo Tensei having limitations on strength. Madara and Hashirama were beyond the level that ET could revive someone at, so they were hard to control and couldn't bring out their true strength.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brooks said:


> That's not the point....Indra and Asura Chakra are what needed to awaken the eyes to being with and because Asura's is no longer in Hashirama....this would simply impossible and would go against Kishimoto's own words.



So your saying that ashura chakra is only in senju n uzamakis?


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been thinking, many people are asking how Naruto with only a bit of the Bijuu's chakra can push Madara who has a lot more of it. I think I've found a possible answer:



Previously Naruto molded chakra from the Kyuubi that matched the unique traits of the receiver. It might be possible for Naruto to mold chakra similar to (or exactly like) the Bijuu by adapting his own chakra to whatever "small" amount of chakra the Bijuu give him. With Hagoromo's power-up his chakra pool will have expanded even more, allowing him to expand the extent of this.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 15, 2014)

It's funny cause you are talking about it like if the whole "Edo Rinnegan Madara" wasn't a plothole Kishi just created a a few weeks ago 

You need Indra's Incarnation Chakra and Ashura's Incarnation chakra to obtain the Rinnegan, it could work once the Incarnation is over but we don't know, anyway, it took Madara a lot of time to get his Rinnegan after he did it.

Kabuto took Prime Madara DNA, somehow addded Hashirama cells to it (I guess there was no Hashi boob before he did it because otherwise why would he say he did it?) and then a Rinnegan popped out of nowhere in no time and without incarnation chakra needed, Kishi at his finest 

Here comes the thing logic can't explain because well, it just can't, Rinne Tensei, the best approach we can do to an explanation is that every part of Madara that has already vanished (by that time) was brought and built around his soul and ignoring age... so basically everything except his eyes, that had been swaping bodies since he died.


----------



## O-ushi (Apr 15, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> It doesn't really make sense to me to say the Rinnegan was fake when we know its pre-evolution (Madara's EMS) was authentic despite the eyes being in Obito's possession, and given that we also saw Madara performing Rinnegan jutsu.
> 
> Somehow, Kabuto recreated Madara's old eyes. That's what it seems like.
> 
> ...



Kabuto did say he did something "special" when bringing back Madara through Edo Tensei. Techincally people brought through Edo Tensei are brought back in the state they were before they died, so techically Madara should have been brought back as a very old man with the spare sharingan in his left eye. Instead Kabuto managed to develop a way to bring Madara the way he was after he implanted Hashirama's cells but before he awakened his Rinnegan. You can tell because he had to "re-awaken" it again during battle with the Shinobi Alliance because he didnt have the Rinnegan at the age his Edo Body was. 
He lost his "eyes" when he came back to life through Rinne Tensei because his real eyes were never destroyed.

By the way we sure got spoilers early. Did'nt want to look at them but someone decided to tell me them anyway. Its gonna be cool seeing how people are going to colour in those Rasengan panels.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I've been thinking, many people are asking how Naruto with only a bit of the Bijuu's chakra can push Madara who has a lot more of it. I think I've found a possible answer:
> 
> 
> 
> Previously Naruto molded chakra from the Kyuubi that matched the unique traits of the receiver. It might be possible for Naruto to mold chakra similar to (or exactly like) the Bijuu by adapting his own chakra to whatever "small" amount of chakra the Bijuu give him. With Hagoromo's power-up his chakra pool will have expanded even more, allowing him to expand the extent of this.




That's cute. But here's the actual reason: The amount of chakra any character has in a shonen manga is proportional to the amount of plot relevance they have.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

@ adeshina

Where are you trying to go with that? The bijuu should be fodder to Madara right now. They were fodder to him even before he became the JJ.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 15, 2014)

idk why i get the feeling madara will use rinbo this chapter


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ adeshina
> 
> Where are you trying to go with that? The bijuu should be fodder to Madara right now. They were fodder to him even before he became the JJ.



This is false!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2014)

If i do recall by mixing uchiha n senju dna you are likely to bring out rikudou's chakra.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ adeshina
> 
> Where are you trying to go with that? The bijuu should be fodder to Madara right now. They were fodder to him even before he became the JJ.



Fodder shouldn't be smacking you around.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

MS81 said:


> If i do recall by mixing uchiha n senju dna you are likely to bring out rikudou's chakra.


No, it only happens by mixing Ashura and Indra's chakra. That's why Danzo and Obito never got the Rinnegan, and neither will Sasuke.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ adeshina
> 
> Where are you trying to go with that? The bijuu should be fodder to Madara right now. They were fodder to him even before he became the JJ.



Madara didn't really defeat the power of the Bijuu. He disabled the Bijuu from using their power by using the Gedo Mazou. Rinbo didn't really do any damage to the Bijuu, it simply opened a window for the chakra chains to be used.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 15, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Fodder shouldn't be smacking you around.



fodder get 1 shotted


----------



## Deadly Monk (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Madara didn't really defeat the power of the Bijuu. He disabled the Bijuu from using their power by using the Gedo Mazou. Rinbo didn't really do any damage to the Bijuu, it simply opened a window for the chakra chains to be used.



*Limbo

"Rimbo" isn't a word in any language. 

It's pretty awesome that Naruto can "borrow" any element or elemental combination he wants. When Naruto and Sauce combine the sun/moon powers, Madara is done.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

Naruto essentially might be able to generate his own Bijuu chakra by sampling the chakra of the Bijuu.



Deadly Monk said:


> *Limbo
> 
> "Rimbo" isn't a word in any language.
> 
> It's pretty awesome that Naruto can "borrow" any element or elemental combination he wants. When Naruto and Sauce combine the sun/moon powers, Madara is done.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Madara didn't really defeat the power of the Bijuu. He disabled the Bijuu from using their power by using the Gedo Mazou. Rinbo didn't really do any damage to the Bijuu, it simply opened a window for the chakra chains to be used.



PREACH IT!!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 15, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> fodder get 1 shotted



They didn't get one shotted.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ adeshina
> 
> Where are you trying to go with that? The bijuu should be fodder to Madara right now. They were fodder to him even before he became the JJ.


They were fodder since they purposely didn't use their best abilities against him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Deadly Monk said:


> It's pretty awesome that Naruto can "borrow" any element or elemental combination he wants. When Naruto and Sauce combine the sun/moon powers, Madara is done.



Shit. 

The way it's looking right now, Madara might be done by just Naruto if he doesn't get a power up. Naruto is doing this without even transforming into his best mode. He's probably stronger than current Madara at his full strength. 

Yeah even with his power up, Naruto and Sasuke will be the end of this man.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> No, it only happens by mixing Ashura and Indra's chakra. That's why Danzo and Obito never got the Rinnegan, and neither will Sasuke.



Obito and danzo had Izanagi wich is states the power of rikidou.
obito didn't awakened the rinnegan because he wasn't on the verge of death.
but he now can wield yin/yang chakra.
Pretty impressive I must say.


----------



## O-ushi (Apr 15, 2014)

Deadly Monk said:


> *Limbo
> 
> "Rimbo" isn't a word in any language.
> 
> It's pretty awesome that Naruto can "borrow" any element or elemental combination he wants. When Naruto and Sauce combine the sun/moon powers, Madara is done.



Im interested in seeing how the elements will work when those Rasenshuriken's explode. Wind is all about cutting at a microscopic level. We've seen how water would work before when Naruto and Yamato combined there jutsu. But Son Goku's Lava and Saiken's Corrosive Acid? That is something I'd like to see Naruto bust out in battle.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I've been thinking, many people are asking how Naruto with only a bit of the Bijuu's chakra can push Madara who has a lot more of it. I think I've found a possible answer:
> 
> 
> 
> Previously Naruto molded chakra from the Kyuubi that matched the unique traits of the receiver. It might be possible for Naruto to mold chakra similar to (or exactly like) the Bijuu by adapting his own chakra to whatever "small" amount of chakra the Bijuu give him. With Hagoromo's power-up his chakra pool will have expanded even more, allowing him to expand the extent of this.


I was thinking along similar lines. I hope this how the process actually work.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Shit.
> 
> The way it's looking right now, Madara might be done by just Naruto if he doesn't get a power up. Naruto is doing this without even transforming into his best mode. *He's probably stronger than current Madara at his full strength.
> *
> Yeah even with his power up, Naruto and Sasuke will be the end of this man.



u cant be serious


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Hell & Earth Destruction Jutsu incoming son!

The New Paper Ocean!


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 15, 2014)

When's the new chapter coming?

Also, how were early spoilers posted?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

i wonder if we will see Sauce this chapter. Will we get another chapter before the golden week still?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> u cant be serious



Completely serious and it is exactly as I've been telling you for weeks. You have a Naruto in this mode appearing this impressive and he hasn't even reached his full power? The man isn't even in his Bijuu Mode yet. Common sense would tell you that he's probably stronger than current Madara (one-eyed Rinnegan) given how impressive he is here. Madara gets a power up and he's stronger than Naruto, add in Sasuke to Naruto and boom, they're stronger than Madara. One Rinnegan will not even the playing field if Sasuke is just as strong as Naruto. 

Also didn't you say Madara would be stomping them through the entire battle? What happened with that lol?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> When's the new chapter coming?
> 
> Also, how were early spoilers posted?


New chapter will most likely be out tonight. The spoilers were posted last Friday.


----------



## Viajero Del Tiempo (Apr 15, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> Rikudou is: Body + Eyes + Juubi.
> 
> Naruto has: Body + "Juubi"
> 
> ...






BlinkST said:


> Good. Now stop mixing "Yin" and "Yang" with "eyes" and "body". The less misleading terms are _mental_ and _physical_.
> 
> In the bold, you are referring to specific applications of "Inton" and "Yoton", which are meant to be elements, not philosophies.




In'youton and Onmyoton are not the same thing? (takl help) Both are listed as Yin Yang jutsu.

Youton is Lava element.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2014)

that Sage Art: Lava Style Rasengan look amazing, now that mean that Naruto have the other Tailed beast special ability.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely serious and it is exactly as I've been telling you for weeks. You have a Naruto in this mode appearing this impressive and he hasn't even reached his full power? The man isn't even in his Bijuu Mode yet. Common sense would tell you that he's probably stronger than current Madara (one-eyed Rinnegan) given how impressive he is here. Madara gets a power up and he's stronger than Naruto, add in Sasuke to Naruto and boom, they're stronger than Madara. One Rinnegan will not even the playing field if Sasuke is just as strong as Naruto.
> 
> Also didn't you say Madara would be stomping them through the entire battle? What happened with that lol?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

now that naruto and sasuke got a power up from the sage, they can both reach the next dimension where itachi found totsuka and yata's mirror.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

i am thinking here, the explanation given by Rikudou was convinient enough. He managed to separate Ashura from Hashirama, almost as if to backup the idea of Sasuke managing to have some Hashirama cells to support stuff like Izanagi and maybe sage mode, and at the same time not awaken the rinnegan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

I thought Madara would be stomping them throughout the entire battle, what happened man lol? I'm not sure why you thought that. 

As I've been saying for weeks, Naruto and Saske will probably be stronger than Madara's current form alone with their full power. Mind you Naruto hasn't even transformed into his BM and he's this impressive. You add in any power up he gains from now until his defeat and he's stronger than they are individually. However, you add their power together, as they will, and they'll overcome Madara. They'll be stronger via teamwork.

Pretty much everything should have been common sense but I guess Kishi has to literally show it in a manga for people to see it. 

Anyone assuming Naruto and Sasuke wouldn't be greater than Gai alone, I don't know what to tell you people. They're the main characters so it was obvious.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

there is a reason why Madara has yet to recover his rinnegan though, it will mean something big when he manage it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2014)

i wonder what Sasuke power ups willl be.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder if we will see Sauce this chapter. Will we get another chapter before the golden week still?



Yea we get one more chapter before Golden Week, which starts on the 28th. We'll likely get that chapter early as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder what Sasuke power ups willl be.


there are far too many options

the one i root for is access to all mangekyou powers through a new sharingan version, direct creation of form from nothing, and a sage mode that enhances the Yin powers.

since i consider sennin transformation to be linked to Yin power, we could be about to see the union of the true physical form with the ethereal one. 

Imagine unite susanoo and CS2 powers, or finally access the true thing that made these power traits surface... it could give him a true tengu-like transformation. And on top of it all, the sharingan powers resemble kitsune/tengu powers far too much, its almost like a pack that belongs in the same place, and we have only been seeing diluted versions of the true thing.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 15, 2014)

I predict skin tight Body Armor Susano'o for Sasuke.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> there is a reason why Madara has yet to recover his rinnegan Sharingan though, it will mean something big when he manage it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> there is a reason why Madara has yet to recover his rinnegan though, it will mean something big when he manage it



He might not get Obito's Rinnegan, he'll probably have a backup plan or another Rinnegan created or somewhat. In theory given how strong Naruto and Sasuke are, he shouldn't be able to get his Rinnegan from Obito either even if he gets it. They're too powerful. Then again it is Madara. Kishi is just going to make up some bullshit so he can get it similarly to how he's done with Madara and his feats in the past. 

No matter what power up he gains from Rinnegan, it cannot trump the combined assault of Naruto and Sasuke when they are at their full power working together. Naruto is this impressive right out the gate and he's not at his full strength and this is without Sasuke. Sasuke is going to be just as overpowered. Together they'll definitely have enough power to end him. 

Then again that is the whole point. Naruto and Sasuke together can accomplish anything including defeating Madara. 





Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder what Sasuke power ups willl be.



Too many options to name

- Brand new Sharingan/Rinnegan
- Every MS skill
- God Susanoo (small body armor + super sized level)
- Sage Mode
- Advanced mastery of previous skills 

Imagine all of that combined into one character and he's just as overpowered as Naruto and mind you Naruto is doing all of this in 3 pages. This chapter we'll see him use the other Bijuu skills, show a little off but that'll be it. 

Naruto and Sasuke's power ups are the most overpowered in this entire manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

imagine have susanoo and kamui at the same time, if it happens it will be funny


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Can you just imaging Sasuke with every MS power? That's OP as fuck. :sanji


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine have susanoo and kamui at the same time, if it happens it will be funny



or shooting Kirin's from his eyes .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Imagine Sasuke using Kamui to appear behind Madara in SM with new eyes and Susanoo Body Armor around him while also having an advanced Amaterasu sword in his hand. 

That is a monster.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Can you just imaging Sasuke with every MS power? That's OP as fuck. :sanji


Stop biting CS

Then again, he might have Jugo's ST, so...


----------



## Mateush (Apr 15, 2014)

N
A
R
U
T
O

T
O
M
O
R
R
O
W
.
.
.
A
B
O
U
T

D
A
M
N

T
I
M
E!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Can you just imaging Sasuke with every MS power? That's OP as fuck. :sanji


there is also the Izanagi thing that seems to be imminent, now that Kishi didnt turn his back to the old foreshadowing


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I predict skin tight Body Armor Susano'o for Sasuke.



the Masculines will complain.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder what Sasuke power ups willl be.



way too many options

final flash
thunderbolt
senbon sakura
fire dragon's roar
full djinn equip
full maneuver gear control
jajanken
lariat

etc


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> there is also the Izanagi thing that seems to be imminent, now that Kishi didnt turn his back to the old foreshadowing



Shits about to get REAL:ignoramus


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol Sasuke with all MS skills
Perfect Skin Tight Susanoo + Yata Mirror + Totsuka Sword + Amaterasu arrows
Amaterasu armor + coating of all weapons
Koto
Izanagi
Izanami
Tsukyunomi 
Kamui
A single one of those makes an academy student jounin level.
Susanoo makes one kage level
All of them makes an academy student solo the Gokage


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Lol Sasuke with all MS skills
> Perfect Skin Tight Susanoo + Yata Mirror + Totsuka Sword + Amaterasu arrows
> Amaterasu armor + coating of all weapons
> Koto
> ...



but why get all of those when sasuke could just get something that puts you up tiers even better?...

like The 8 gates that lets jounin levels be many times stronger than the juubi itself.

or the 8 gates with izanagi, everytime you die from eight gates you revive due to izanagi.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 15, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> In'youton and Onmyoton are not the same thing? (takl help) Both are listed as Yin Yang jutsu.
> 
> Youton is Lava element.



Onmyou and in'you are in fact the same thing.  They are just two different readings of the Kanji 陰陽.  With the first being yin and the second being yang.  For the you in Son Goku's youton the Kanji 熔 which can be read as you or to or igata used.  This Kanji means to melt.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Lol Sasuke with all MS skills
> Perfect Skin Tight Susanoo + Yata Mirror + Totsuka Sword + Amaterasu arrows
> Amaterasu armor + coating of all weapons
> Koto
> ...



And you're point? Gai jumped from being kage level to a level where he's capable of nearly killing Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara. 

Naruto and Sasuke are the MC's, so they're going to be insanely OP, especially since this is likely their last power-up.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> but why get all of those when sasuke could just get something that puts you up tiers even better?...
> 
> like The 8 gates that lets jounin levels be many times stronger than the juubi itself.
> 
> or the 8 gates with izanagi, everytime you die from eight gates you revive due to izanagi.



Because there nothing stopping Sasuke to getting all that then training later on to master gates lol.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Also didn't you say Madara would be stomping them through the entire battle? What happened with that lol?



Are you trolling? Madara one-shotted them both. He stomped them while prancing around shirtless.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Lava-Raiton Armored Perfect Susanoo Kurama incoming


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Viajero Del Tiempo said:


> *In'youton and Onmyoton are not the same thing? (takl help) Both are listed as Yin Yang jutsu.*
> 
> Youton is Lava element.


No, those are the same thing. 

"Yoton" is "Yang element", and "Inton" is "Yin element". Those elements are possessed by all people [Chapter 316], since they stem from the use of Physical/spiritual energy, but only the Rikudo can apply them in a particular way [Creation of life; chapter 510]. 


			
				Boyakist said:
			
		

> *Madara: *The power of the "Yin-Elemental" is based on the spiritual energy which enriches imagination... and using that he created objects from nothingness.
> 
> *Madara:* The power of "Yang-Elemental" is based on the physical energy which enriches life... and using that he breathed life into these objects.
> The original Japanese text was confusing enough - a basis within another basis.
> ...





takL said:


> Madara "The power of In(Yin)-ton based on the spiritual energy which rules imagination?
> is employed for shapeing form out of nothing and then"
> "The power of Yo(Yang)-ton based on physical energy which rules life?
> is employed for breathing life into form."
> ...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Are you trolling? Madara one-shotted them both. He stomped them while prancing around shirtless.



I think he's talking about the upcoming fight between them. The one that Naruto has already started.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lava-Raiton Armored Perfect Susanoo Kurama incoming



or Planet Size Susanoo.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Lol Sasuke with all MS skills
> Perfect Skin Tight Susanoo + Yata Mirror + Totsuka Sword + Amaterasu arrows
> Amaterasu armor + coating of all weapons
> Koto
> ...


It could be likely, but I don't think Yata Mirror or Sword of Totsuka will be in his arsenal. Isanagi and Izanami are Sharingan Kinjutsu, not Mangekyou Sharingan. He already possesses Tsukuyomi, so he'll probably get Kotoamatsukami. And Kamui...yeah.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 15, 2014)

Given the hints how a 2 eyed Madara>>>1 eye Madara were placed, I expect Naruto and Sasuke to be beating Madara.

Obviously the difference between them will be narrow when Madara regains his other Rinnegan.

Now Madara being weaker than Naruto and Sasuke will not be the case if we get a Obito scenario wherein Madara doesn't make the most productive use of his powers. Namely his _entire_ ocular powers (jutsu other than Limbo) and or even Mokuton.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 15, 2014)

Lava FRS is pretty silly.

It does look pretty cool though, especially the smoke swirling around it when it was first being created.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

This thread turned to fan fiction again.

Damn at least Klue and Addy are funny.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Lava FRS is pretty silly.
> 
> It does look pretty cool though, especially the smoke swirling around it when it was first being created.



look pretty bad ass to me.oh well not every one like the same thing.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 15, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> look pretty bad ass to me.oh well not every one like the same thing.



The idea of it is silly to me, it's actual visual appearance is cool looking.

Then again, FRS is one of my favorite attacks in the manga, so I don't really mind it's overuse.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 15, 2014)

Well, at least we're not in planet busting levels yet. Madara's looking really vulnerable now. He'll probably find a way to regenerate and be 100%, because after barely withstanding 8 Gates Gai's onslaught, he's facing a freshly revived and powered up Naruto who's now effortlessly whipping out LAVA BALL RASENGAN~! after struggling forever to get his _natural_ wind element into it in the first place. Sasuke's waiting in the wings for _his_ hype chapter, and he'll probably have the Rinnegan.

Finally, Madara looks beatable. Again, he'll heal himself, but it finally seems like his opponents have a more than good shot.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

chapter spoilers

title: Neji's revival

hinata: NEJI you're alive???

shikamaru: neji you lived???

Lee: NEJI, my eternal rival is ok 

sasuke: ohhh no wait my bad, i don't have full control over the new powers i got yet, that was genjutsu

konoha 9:


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 15, 2014)

Remember how the wind element rasenshuriken had special properties due to the wind chakra being combined with that level of shape manipulation? What special properties would come from a Youton rasenshuriken. Could be just about anything.


----------



## spiritmight (Apr 15, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> chapter spoilers
> 
> title: Neji's revival
> 
> ...






Good work


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Remember how the wind element rasenshuriken had special properties due to the wind chakra being combined with that level of shape manipulation? What special properties would come from a Youton rasenshuriken. Could be just about anything.



well Lava is hot as hell.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

Please no Neji revival


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Please no Neji revival



He'll be revived at the end of the war, by Sasuke's Rinne Tensei. Naruto's life-force powers will keep Sasuke alive.


----------



## Evil (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke has Kaguya's eye?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Evil said:


> ""



Aww shit.... it's time bitches!! :sanji


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

The lines on his EMS are scrubbed out, whilst the Rinnegan circles overlap each point?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Evil, what is this eye called?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder how Blinx is gonna react to this? 

In any case, quite an interesting spoiler. Seems we'll be seeing abilities from both Naruto AND Sasuke.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

Omfg! This eye is goona be fucking AMAZING.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Omfg! This eye is goona be fucking AMAZING.



Are these two eyes merged? My brain doesn't have the power to create such imagery.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

Thought this was just some random spam image, until i realized that you're Evil.

So basically you're saying sasuke has grown a spot on his forehead that holds a 3rd eye where he has neji's reincarnated chakra placed into him beside indra allowing him to have byakugan on his forehead which transformed one of his EMS into one of kaguya's eyes?

Wow what a chapter.


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn you *EVIL* don't wreck havock.

But that eye does promise something though! 

*Klue*, see what I told ya, IT AINT RINNEGAN


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 15, 2014)

Madara shows his third eye.  Sasuke still has his ems.  Either that or Sasuke has Kaguya's third eye along with EMS.


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 15, 2014)

And it has begun...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Well...I wonder how many faceshots we will have of Sasuke from now on.

His EMS design was bitch enough to draw. Kishi barely ever showed it to us. This one looks even worse. 

Unless that's Madara other eye?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait, I so can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Are these two eyes merged? My brain doesn't have the power to create such imagery.



Mine does. If you look at the shape of the collective dots, and Sasuke's EMS, there is a degree of similarity. I wouldn't be surprised if Kishimoto designed Sasuke's EMS for the purpose of merger.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't like what this new spoiler implies.


----------



## Evil (Apr 15, 2014)

Resized for clarity.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Damn you *EVIL* don't wreck havock.
> 
> But that eye does promise something though!
> 
> *Klue*, see what I told ya, IT AINT RINNEGAN



It seems Rikudou gave Sasuke this eye, and he has the Rinnegan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

So one eye is the Sharinnegan, the other eye is Sasuke's EMS?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

One eye is his normal EMS, the other his Sharinnegan?


----------



## Moon Fang (Apr 15, 2014)

If they are merged my mind can not comprehend a design for it lol.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Sharingan is gonna get that extra ring. TLike I said, that's cool, better than shit vanilla Rinnegan.



Klue said:


> One eye is his normal EMS, the other his Sharinnegan?



...

Ew.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Moon Fang said:


> If they are merged my mind can not comprehend a design for it lol.



You and I both, brother.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

This chapter is going to be great for that alone. I so can't wait. Hype is over 9000 at the moment.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sharingan is gonna get that extra ring. TLike I said, that's cool, better than shit vanilla Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such evil words ch1p, I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> One eye is his normal EMS, the other his Sharinnegan?



that going to look.....


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Imagine Sasuke using Kamui to appear behind Madara in SM with new eyes and Susanoo Body Armor around him while also having an advanced Amaterasu sword in his hand.
> 
> That is a monster.


had to make a sketch


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Whether it's one of each eye, or a combo of the two designs, Kishi is going to have a hell of a time keeping them activated and consistent for the rest of the manga. I am anticipating a lot of art errors and derpy looks on Sasuke's part.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> that going to look.....



I rather both eyes are consistent. He's going to look retarded, otherwise. 

Like Obito.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

So I wonder what powers Naruto is going to get from the other Bijuu. Any thoughts


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

oh my god...


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Such evil words ch1p, I'm disappointed in you.



As long as they're red I don't give a darn.


----------



## Benihisago (Apr 15, 2014)

I just realized, the tomoe pattern lines up with the tips of sasuke's EMS.   Madara's a dead man!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So I wonder what powers Naruto is going to get from the other Bijuu. Any thoughts



Read the last 70-odd pages.

A rasengan for each bijuu.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> I rather both eyes are consistent. He's going to look retarded, otherwise.
> 
> Like Obito.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> So I wonder what powers Naruto is going to get from the other Bijuu. Any thoughts



Bubble Rasengan, Sand Rasengan, Ink Rasengan, Hair ball Rasengan, Steam Rasengan.


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> It seems Rikudou gave Sasuke this eye, and he has the Rinnegan.



Can you record your reaction when it is revealed that Sasuke does not have Rinnegan! I would like to make a emoticons.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> As long as they're red I don't give a darn.



I can dig it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

its a merge. I guess it means that Rikudou really gave him another Yin half over his already existing Yin


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

I find it interesting it's the 9 tomoe one though.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I find it interesting it's the 9 tomoe one though.



I know, right? Like, how can we possibly explain this?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea I'm hoping it's not one eye in each eye socket as that would look extremely weird. Hopefully it's a merger of the two so it's at least consistent.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Evil. 

Did Sasuke gain Senjutsu?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

well Sasuke already had 6 tomoes with EMS, i guess he got 3 tomoes more from Rikudou?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well Sasuke already had 6 tomoes with EMS, i guess he got 3 tomoes more from Rikudou?



Maybe Evil is hinting that Sasuke's eye became the Sharinnegan, not that he has a combination or one of each.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Eyeknockout, that is a fake from months ago.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Maybe Evil is hinting that Sasuke's eye became the Sharinnegan, not that he has a combination or one of each.


or maybe she is mentioning something said by Madara, he did say that he was nurturing a new eye and it cut to Sasuke


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> or maybe she is mentioning something said by Madara, he did say that he was nurturing a new eye and it cut to Sasuke



Like, Sasuke has the potential to obtain it?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Man Evil is gonna make it so I'm not capable of going to sleep due to excitement.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Like, Sasuke has the potential to obtain it?


maybe he even planned to have Sasuke meeting Rikudou, thats fucking Madara .

Or maybe he will say that he needs to get Sasuke's EMS in order to make EMS+Rinnegan+EMS and obtain Kaguya's eye


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bubble Rasengan, Sand Rasengan, Ink Rasengan, Hair ball Rasengan, Steam Rasengan.


Acid Rasengan i'm cool with, but the others I hope Kishi does something else for.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't wait to see Sasuke's new eyes!

This will be the best chapter in a while.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe he even planned to have Sasuke meeting Rikudou, thats fucking Madara .
> 
> Or maybe he will say that he needs to get Sasuke's EMS in order to make EMS+Rinnegan+EMS and obtain Kaguya's eye



That would mean that Sasuke's EMS would have been a temporary replacement for Madara's own Rinnegan, which are a temporary replacement for Sasuke's EMS.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

ugly


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> ugly



ch1p, why?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

Evil is goona torture us.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> ugly


...though a bit logical.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't give a darn to make it look prettier.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> ugly


it wont be like that. Remember how everybody guessed the merge with Itachi's MS wrong?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh look sasuke got the rinnegan and to make it look cooler Kishi made it into the juubi eye and this way he won't switch design.

He made the sharinnegan.


Like i said everyone with a brain knew the rinnegan will be sasuke's power up.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I don't give a darn to make it look prettier.



Wouldn't matter, it can't be done.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eyeknockout, that is a fake from months ago.



if that's what you want to believe


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see Sasuke's ocular powers now. :sanji


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

Something like the above is what I envision, just replaced the lined pattern with circles.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see Sasuke's ocular powers now. :sanji



Seriously. Shit should be wicked as fuck.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Something like the above is what I envision, just replaced the lined pattern with circles.



Gunners, I can't do it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2014)

so Sasuke unlock the Rapegan?,awesome


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Evil.
> 
> Did Sasuke gain Senjutsu?



You where right with the rinnegan but now you're going into the woods.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> You where right with the rinnegan but now you're going into the woods.



I haven't been proven right yet. Until those eyes are called "Rinnegan" officially, it's still up in the air.

Juubi's eye, I did not see coming. 


Sasuke can't fight Madara without Senjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Seriously. Shit should be wicked as fuck.



Knowing Kishi, he'll use the same powers but with a slight twist.

Like a different colored Amaterasu.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Wut. NOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

People. We need to keep talking about Naruto's new Rasengans. Not the Sauce!


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Knowing Kishi, he'll use the same powers but with a slight twist.
> 
> Like a different colored Amaterasu.



White Amaterasu?


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't wait to see Sasuke's hax.

This is going to be amazing.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 15, 2014)

An this is how Sasuke surpasses Madara. By having the most powerful eyes ever. Fuck a Rinnegan, its the super Sharingan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> I haven't been proven right yet. Until those eyes are called "Rinnegan" officially, it's still up in the air.
> 
> Juubi's eye, I did not see coming.



Sasuke got the rinnegan and to make it look cooler Kishi made it into the juubi eye and this way he won't switch design.

You know not lose design. Not switch from EMS to Rinnegan like how Madara did.
He made the sharinnegan.

Naruto has senjutsu and brute force works against Madara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Dream said:


> White Amaterasu?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wouldn't matter, it can't be done.





I tried to fit those tomoes on the petals, but it can't be done without raping the design. I also had to shrink it to begin with and since Evil said 'uploaded th right size' I'm assuming I shouldn't have shrunl it. .............. I've got no idea.

I just thought the third ring could stay between the petals, but on second thought they can't because it's black on black. Unless the pupil changes colour or the design gains an outline.

It can't be rinnegan vanilla behind Sasuke's EMS. That wouldn't have all tomoes visible.

Still better than one eye of each though. 

Or one on the forehead.  Where Itachi used to poke him. The sign of enlightment. 

EDIT:


I thought about this, but just with a ring of three. It looks like shit no offence, but then again everything about these looks like shit.

Also, have we seen six displayed this way? The only thing that comes to mind is the six paths of pain.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn cool.

But since it would kill my Rinnegan Sauce theory, I can't approve.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

To be honest, a part of me suspects that Naruto is going to _recreate_ the Uchiha clan. They won't be living of course, but I expect him to have the ability to make constructs out of his illusions, so it'd be a personal choice of his to go down that route.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


>



I better see them in this chapter or I'll be disappointed as fuck.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Still better than one eye of each though.
> 
> Or one on the forehead.  Where Itachi used to poke him. The sign of enlightment.



Mind = Blown.

Damn ch1p. :sanji


----------



## Lance (Apr 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





ch1p said:


> Still better than one eye of each though.
> 
> Or one on the forehead.  Where Itachi used to poke him. The sign of enlightment.







Black background? Its not CS phase anymore! 
But I do like this desigh though!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Wut. NOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> People. We need to keep talking about Naruto's new Rasengans. Not the Sauce!



Naruto will have bijuus tricks. Combine stuff. 

It will be more awesome then the shity rinnegan + sharingan combination.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Sasuke got the rinnegan and to make it look cooler Kishi made it into the juubi eye and this way he won't switch design.
> 
> You know not lose design. Not switch from EMS to Rinnegan like how Madara did.
> He made the sharinnegan.
> ...



Physical attacks work, but neither Naruto or Sasuke are going to have physical strength on par with or greater than 8th gate Gai, so they'll need ninjutsu, which means they also need senjutsu. 

If Sasuke doesn't get SM then Kishi will likely have him use Juugo again. SM would be more convenient, but who knows.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Physical attacks work, but neither Naruto or Sasuke are going to have physical strength on par or greater than 8th gate Gai, so they'll need ninjutsu, which means they also need senjutsu.
> 
> If Sasuke doesn't get SM then Kishi will likely have him use Juugo again. SM would be more convenient, but who knows.


If Sasuke gets a variant of the Juubi's eye, he might not need Senjutsu since Sasuke will have the ability to take in Natural Energy and fuel it into his attacks.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't verify the legitimacy, but I've PMed someone on a different forum who has allegedly gotten their hands on the RAW. 

Apparently Sasuke's new Doujutsu is like the Kaguya's eye, but instead of normal tomoe, the EMS tomoe are "congruent to the ripples".

Also, this person said "this is based off a quick read but there may be jugo's transformation reveal".


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

^ Someone has the raw and they're only bothering to tell people design crap? 



Gunners said:


> To be honest, a part of me suspects that* Naruto* is going to _recreate_ the Uchiha clan. They won't be living of course, but I expect him to have the ability to make constructs out of his illusions, so it'd be a personal choice of his to go down that route.



Uh. Did you mean Sasuke?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Knowing Kishi, he'll use the same powers but with a slight twist.
> 
> Like a different colored Amaterasu.





Dream said:


> White Amaterasu?



This is a shonen manga...not a hentai


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh. Did you mean Sasuke?



No, he meant Naruto. He is clearly the female in the relationship. :ignoramus


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I can't verify the legitimacy, but I've PMed someone on a different forum who has allegedly gotten their hands on the RAW.
> 
> Apparently Sasuke's new Doujutsu is like the Kaguya's eye, but instead of normal tomoe, the EMS tomoe are "congruent to the ripples".
> 
> Also, this person said "this is based off a quick read but there may be *jugo's transformation reveal*".



As in Sasuke using Juugo's powers or...?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Physical attacks work, but neither Naruto or Sasuke are going to have physical strength on par with or greater than 8th gate Gai, so they'll need ninjutsu, which means they also need senjutsu.
> 
> If Sasuke doesn't get SM then Kishi will likely have him use Juugo again. SM would be more convenient, but who knows.



Unless we get combos stuff or juugo helps again.


----------



## Cymbalize (Apr 15, 2014)

ok guys can anyone get me to speed? did evil give away any spoilers?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh. Did you mean Sasuke?



Yeah it was a typo. Anyway, I'm remembering the Genjutsu he used on Danzou, when he made him believe Itachi was there before roasting him with Amaterasu. If he has access to all of the MS abilities, it would be an interesting way to show them manifest, through his constructs.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Someone has the raw and they're only bothering to tell people design crap?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh. Did you mean Sasuke?



I asked for a few scans, but this person doesn't want them to leak out early.

The chapter is supposed to be releasing soon though.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> ok guys can anyone get me to speed? did evil give away any spoilers?



He posted two images. One of Kaguya's sharingan and another of Sasuke's EMS.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> ok guys can anyone get me to speed? did evil give away any spoilers?



Check a few pages back. Evil post. Too lazy to provide a link - deal with it.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> As in Sasuke using Juugo's powers or...?


They didn't specify.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only have gimp. 



adeshina365 said:


> I can't verify the legitimacy, but I've PMed someone on a different forum who has allegedly gotten their hands on the RAW.
> 
> Apparently Sasuke's new Doujutsu is like the Kaguya's eye, but instead of normal tomoe, the EMS tomoe are "congruent to the ripples".
> 
> Also, this person said "this is based off a quick read but there may be jugo's transformation reveal".



more ew.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

So where is Blink? 

Gonna love Sasuke's new eyes lol. 

Love it. 



ch1p said:


> Are you trolling? Madara one-shotted them both. He stomped them while prancing around shirtless.



You need to learn to read. Madara is not stomping them the entire battle ala the battle Naruto just started. The current battle not the past. This chapter is proof.


----------



## TRN (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> No, he meant Naruto. He is clearly the female in the relationship. :ignoramus






I think we done here


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> I think we done here



You win this round. :sanji


----------



## NessPSI (Apr 15, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> ok guys can anyone get me to speed? did evil give away any spoilers?



Back on page 79


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

so it all makes sense now, itachi kept poking sasuke on the forehead because he was using a technique that takes a lot of chakra which he doesn't have all in one shot) in order to get sasuke's forehead ready for the new sharingan eye. The so6p caught on to this and added his power into that forehead chakra seal that itachi placed. So basically sasuke now has 3 eyes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 15, 2014)

Evil pls more spoilers


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Evil pls more spoilers



Evil, have mercy. You can't leave us in this unsightly state.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like he gets the most powerful eye and that lame ass water down version Sage Transformation.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 15, 2014)

The only thing I liked about that hint is because Sasuke will appear in the chapter as well. I was afraid that kishi 
will take 2 chapters just to show each of their power!

Though I don't understand why do people merge those eyes together when Evil put them separated!


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Madara is not stomping them the entire battle all the battle Naruto just started. The current battle not the past. This chapter is proof.



Madara has rotflstomped Naruto and Sasuke during the whole fight that we've seen. Don't speak of what is to come.


This is going from bad to worse. 



Klue said:


> Evil, have mercy. You can't leave us in this unsightly state.



It's probably the only thing worth of note considering Kishi's page. Twenty pages of Sasuke showing his stupid eyes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

New Folder said:


> Though I don't understand why do people merge those eyes together when Evil put them separated!



Because it's one interpretation.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 15, 2014)

As if drawing Sasuke's EMS weren't complicated enough.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

im nervous , i have waited too long for this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> This is going from bad to worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8.5 pages of Naruto's 9 new rasengans.

8.5 pages of Sasuke's new eyes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess the whole chapter is Naruto kicking Madara's ass and then Sasuke shows up with his brand new eyes


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

And as I've been saying....hell I've stated this multiple times but people went against the grain....you should know by now: 


> "The problem with that "Sasuke will get these eyes" image floating around from Blink is that Sasuke is more "eye focused" than Naruto. Naruto is represents the Senju, he's all about the body and yet his eyes changed as a byproduct. It has been this way the entire manga. Ashura wasn't focused on eyes. Sasuke however is an Uchiha, he's all about the eyes, it has been this way the entire manga hence why he's had far more eye transformations. Applying the same logic to why Naruto's eyes have changed does not apply to Sasuke considering he's about the eyes and Naruto is about the body. Sasuke an Uchiha, Naruto is not. Considering this, we'll see far more eye transformations in Sasuke than Naruto. The same with Naruto and body transformations"


Naruto = Powerful body transformations, eyes changed secondary, Senju representation 

Sasuke = Powerful eye transformation, body changed secondary, Uchiha representation



ch1p said:


> Madara has rotflstomped Naruto and Sasuke during the whole fight that we've seen. Don't speak of what is to come.



Yeah, you shouldn't be responding to me again Sweetie. Me and T-Bag were talking about his comments towards this current battle that didn't start until Naruto showed up. We weren't talking about the past. Perhaps if you knew that, hence my reference, you'd understand. 

Try again next week Hun, it is ok I still love you though.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> im nervous , i have waited too long for this



Klue's black ass is on the edge of his seat.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Merge is better than having two different eyes or three eyes. Though I'd lol at the fanart that would spawn.



PikaCheeka said:


> 8.5 pages of Naruto's 9 new rasengans.
> 
> 8.5 pages of Sasuke's new eyes.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> 8.5 pages of Naruto's 9 new rasengans.
> 
> 8.5 pages of Sasuke's new eyes.



Were you seriously expecting anything else from kishi ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Klue's black ass is on the edge of his seat.


we cant deny that the mystery is exciting, liking Sauce or not


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm betting that Sage Transformation is the "yin" side of Senjutsu powers.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't be responding to me again Sweetie. Me and T-Bag were talking about his comments towards this current battle that didn't start until Naruto showed up. We weren't talking about the past. Perhaps if you knew that, hence my reference, you'd understand.



That's not asking me to read then, that's asking me to stalk your posts and know everything you've ever spoken about.



> Try again next week Hun, it is ok I still love you though.



GTFO my premises.


----------



## Windowgazer (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm laughing at the fact that Naruto never bothered to learn how to mold chakra into an element other than wind but then is able to use ALL elements thanks to the Bijuu.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm betting that Sage Transformation is the "yin" side of Senjutsu powers.



Sage Mode is a Sage Transformation. Juugo's power is another "unnamed" type.

Juugo stated specifically that Kabuto's Sage Mode is called Sage Transformation in his village.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

And Sasuke must be fast as hell if he's there already.  He wasn't even close to that battlefield when Madara struck him down.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah Madara is fix-ucked lmao.

I'm cracking the hell up at this. 

I cannot WAIT until Blink shows up here.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm betting that Sage Transformation is the "yin" side of Senjutsu powers.


thats what i have been saying

either this or the yin of the body powers, just like byakugan seems to be the yang of the eye powers


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

i predict Evil trolling us and the eye spoiler that he posted is just from a flashback of kaguya


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And Sasuke must be fast as hell if he's there already.  He wasn't even close to that battlefield when Madara struck him down.


Kamui?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And Sasuke must be fast as hell if he's there already.  He wasn't even close to that battlefield when Madara struck him down.



Tobirama freed and uses Hiraishin?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Why would Sasuke have Kamui?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> i predicted evil trolling us and the eye spoiler that he posted is just from a flashback of kaguya


could be, i am considering a comment by Madara or something


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Kamui?



It's entirely possible.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Kamui?



Le no!

The combination of Susano'o and Kamui is way too haxxed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why would Sasuke have Kamui?


some are expecting an eye that has access to all MS powers


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I guess the whole chapter is Naruto kicking Madara's ass and then Sasuke shows up with his brand new eyes


 Or Naruto getting Limbo'd an Sasuke having to come save the day.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why would Sasuke have Kamui?



All MS powers in a single eye theory. 

I hate it too. 



[SIZE=-2]Unless it's Rinnegan.[/SIZE]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sage Mode is a Sage Transformation. Juugo's power is another "unnamed" type.
> 
> Juugo stated specifically that Kabuto's Sage Mode is called Sage Transformation in his village.


Senninka isn't Sennin Modo though. Senninka is a completely unbalanced form of Senjutsu, Sennin Modo is a balanced (to varying degrees) form of senjutsu. Jugo is mistaken about Sennin Modo and Senninka being the same thing since he doesn't know the difference-specifically the fact Sennin Modo users can control the flow of Natural Energy and not go into rages.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Le no!
> 
> The combination of Susano'o and Kamui is way too haxxed.


what about + Izanagi


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> I'm laughing at the fact that Naruto never bothered to learn how to mold chakra into an element other than wind but then is able to use ALL elements thanks to the Bijuu.



Don't say that. Naruto is a loser who works hard.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Senninka isn't Sennin Modo though. Senninka is a completely unbalanced form of Senjutsu, Sennin Modo is a balanced (to varying degrees) form of senjutsu. Jugo is mistaken about Sennin Modo and Senninka being the same thing since he doesn't know the difference-specifically the fact Sennin Modo users can control the flow of Natural Energy and not go into rages.



He didn't call them the same thing. Just that they are of the same type. Like Tsukyomi and Bringer of Darkness are both types of genjutsu.

It's a cute way of letting the reader know that both Senjutsu styles rely on nature's power.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 15, 2014)

kishi love to draw them shitty looking eyes. i wouldn't be surprised if he combined them.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it too much to just have one chapter with the main/title character doing main/title character things? Do we have to shoe-horn Sasuke into every 17 pages? I mean I'm excited, but the cooperation between Naruto and Sasuke just seems forced.....and its going to make it even more forced when they ultimately face off....... Nice eyes though


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

we dont know what the fuck sennin transformation is.

we just know that it uses senjutsu chakra, and resembles far too much the mini juubis


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm dubbing his eyes as the Eternal Mangekyou Rinnegan (EMR)


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Is it too much to just have one chapter with the main/title character doing main/title character things? Do we have to shoe-horn Sasuke into every 17 pages? I mean I'm excited, but the cooperation between Naruto and Sasuke just seems forced.....and its going to make it even more forced when they ultimately face off....... Nice eyes though



Of course it's forced, but there is no way the author could exclude Sasuke of all people from this battle.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


>


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm dubbing his eyes as the Eternal Mangekyou Rinnegan (EMR)



Lovely name.

I just can't wait. Sasuke's eyes were definitely changing, we knew they'd have to and now we will see Sasuke show off a bit. Basically the chapter will be mostly Naruto showing off until Sasuke appears with his god eyes at the end. The best part about it? Sasuke and Naruto won't be in their best modes. They will have ample power left. 

Damn, Naruto and Sasuke are the TRUTH.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Is it too much to just have one chapter with the main/title character doing main/title character things? Do we have to shoe-horn Sasuke into every 17 pages? I mean I'm excited, but the cooperation between Naruto and Sasuke just seems forced.....and its going to make it even more forced when they ultimately face off....... Nice eyes though





This week is going to be hilarious lol, but yea, those eyes are going to look  creepy on Sasuke


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Somehow I sense an ugly design since it would be to complicated.
.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't believe someone online managed to rustle my jimmies. I'm so frustrated with Evil right now - should not have logged back in last time before bed. 

Damn she's Evil.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Is it too much to just have one chapter with the main/title character doing main/title character things? Do we have to shoe-horn Sasuke into every 17 pages? I mean I'm excited, but the cooperation between Naruto and Sasuke just seems forced.....and its going to make it even more forced when they ultimately face off....... Nice eyes though



What did you expect? Did you really think Sasuke would be excluded from this fight after all the chapters we just had about cooperation?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Is it too much to just have one chapter with the main/title character doing main/title character things?





I have no pity for about Jesus Nardo fanboys. Take Sasuke hogging the spotlight. Bear it. BEAR IT. With your soul on the line.

+7k posts get.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Lovely name.
> 
> Damn I can't wait. Sasuke's eyes were definitely changing, we knew they'd have to and now we will see Sasuke show off a bit. Basically the chapter will be mostly Naruto showing off until Sasuke appears with his god eyes at the end. The best part about it? Sasuke and Naruto won't be in their best modes. They will have ample power left.
> 
> Damn, Naruto and Sasuke are the TRUTH.


lets just hope Evil isnt trolling >.>


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Of course it's forced, but there is no way the author could exclude Sasuke of all people from this battle.



agreed....but couldn't kishi pace it like in the pain fight?

Naruto owns one chapter.
Madara makes a comeback - Naruto needs help. 
Enter Sasuke.

We're now going to shoe-horn that all into one chapter because kishi's created a main character that he doesn't seem to like all that much? Come on Kishi!


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Somehow I sense an ugly design since it would be to complicated.
> .



I'm expecting the worst. No way is it possible for Kishi to pull this off cleanly. 

I hope his eyes became the Sharinnegan.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Just give him the bloody Swirlgan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't believe someone online managed to rustle my jimmies. I'm so frustrated with Evil right now - should not have logged back in last time before bed.
> 
> Damn she's Evil.


i was going to sleep, its 23:36 now...im fucked, i wont sleep knowing that this is out

damn if Evil is trolling i will feel like crying


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Just give him the bloody Swirlgan.



Swirlgan is just an a perfect Mangekyou Sharingan. 


So no.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> lets just hope Evil isnt trolling >.>



I think if Evil were trolling she'd stick around a bit more. She knows what it means. 

Let's look at this through a debate point however. 

If Sasuke's eyes are like this, how strong is he? How strong are these boys if Sasuke's eyes are at this level? I mean think about it. These eyes aren't some "vanilla Rinnegan" level toys. They're similar to Kaguya's than anything. 

Sasuke is going to tear the roof off the place and I'm excited.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm dubbing his eyes as the Eternal Mangekyou Rinnegan (EMR)


well that's too bad, sasuke and his unique eye naming skills will probably call it "eyes that see through darkness v2"


----------



## rac585 (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Somehow I sense an ugly design since it would be to complicated.



at some point kishi's going to run out of room on the eye space and we'll just have full on black eyes. aka the blackugan.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What did you expect? Did you really think Sasuke would be excluded from this fight after all the chapters we just had about cooperation?



lol no. I just thought it would take more than one chapter for him to get there.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea I was going to finish watching the new episode of Supernatural and then head to bed, but then Evil showed up with these spoilers. Can't fucking sleep now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bet Sasuke shows up on the last panel or page to show off these new eyes.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm expecting the worst. No way is it possible for Kishi to pull this off cleanly.



Well new rinnegan jutsu's and more powerful sharingan stuff since it has more tomoes.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke gets Kamui and Naruto gets Hiraishin. Maybe then they can splinch themselves and we are free from this drivel.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Swirlgan is just an a perfect Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> 
> So no.



WELL SOMEBODY NEEDS TO GET IT!
Kishi just can't show us that shit and leave us hanging.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think if Evil were trolling she'd stick around a bit more. She knows what it means.
> 
> Let's look at this through a debate point however.
> 
> ...


yeap

i guess Rikudou prepared them to be ready to fight kaguya level power

i made a thread before talking about how Naruto and Sasuke were already supposed to have the Yin and Yang halfs, and that Rikudou could have actually given them Yin and yang yet again, making them like him and his brother, but with a twist(Rikudou and his brother = yin+yang, Naruto=yang+yang and Sasuke = yin+yin)


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i was going to sleep, its 23:36 now...im fucked, i wont sleep knowing that this is out
> 
> damn if Evil is trolling i will feel like crying



I will personally take Evil down if that's the case.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> agreed....but couldn't kishi pace it like in the pain fight?
> 
> Naruto owns one chapter.
> Madara makes a comeback - Naruto needs help.
> ...



We're not even sure if Naruto needs help to escape Madara's jutsu. Even if Naruto might get help from Sasuke, it doesn't matter much considering Naruto isn't even in his best mode. It just means Madara's got him early on when he was powered down. It isn't like Madara got him when he's all out or something. 

I really don't think it is that serious considering we're not seeing Naruto in Bijuu Mode.





Jeαnne said:


> yeap
> 
> i guess Rikudou prepared them to be ready to fight kaguya level power
> 
> i made a thread before talking about how Naruto and Sasuke were already supposed to have the Yin and Yang halfs, and that Rikudou could have actually given them Yin and yang yet again, making them like him and his brother, but with a twist(Rikudou and his brother = yin+yang, Naruto=yang+yang and Sasuke = yin+yin)



Yeah they're clearly doing something the brothers couldn't do as far as what we've seen. I love the idea of it though. 

Their future battle will be insane.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Swirlgan is just an a perfect Mangekyou Sharingan.



It reminds me of Swirlmerang. I approve.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke is goona show up on last page with some crazy werid eyes.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Bet Sasuke shows up on the last panel or page to show off these new eyes.



The chapter must ends wit Ma & Pa being summoned! Lol.

I've been waiting for them to hit the Battlefield since Naruto fought the fucking Zetsus.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's how I see it Kaguya had near the pinnacle of Yin and Yang powers, but not the pinnacle. Ashura and Indra had the potential to awaken the pinnacle of Yang/Yin. Rikudo awakened that potential in Naruto and Sasuke. For Sasuke this manifested in the EMS-Sharinnegan and for Naruto this manifested in Perfect BSM.

Naruto's Perfect BSM will be better than Kaguya's Yang powers, because the Bijuu are separate and therefore grant their unique abilities and experience which can be combined with Naruto via cooperation. 

Sasuke's EMS-Sharinnegan will be better because he'll be able to cast all of his EMS-Techniques, which will be superior to Tsukuyomi (or he'll also have Tsukuyomi, from Itachi's eyes). 

Kaguya or Juubidara with Kaguya's abilities will be stronger than ether of them individually, but combined they will be superior


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Since sasuke got this eyes I expect Naruto to use all the elements and shit. 

Avatar vs eyes kid.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It reminds me of Swirlmerang. I approve.



I don't, only because I'll lose a bet.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 15, 2014)

yeah sasuke needs a mega rinnegan to compete with the awesomeness that is lava rasen shuriken.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke's eyes are officially superior to Madara's. 

God bless Rikudou.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Men this people seriously believe sasuke will rip off all MS jutsu...

Damn this fan fiction.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 15, 2014)

Let us say that Sasuke's eyes ascended beyond the Rinnegan. We know Uchiha (Indra) + Senju (Asura's) chakra provides the Rinnegan, it happened with Madara. The only additional thing Sasuke has is Juugo's cells, which reacts to Hashirama's cells due to the natural energy.

So Asura chakra + Indra chakra + natural energy = whatever Sasuke got?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We're not even sure if Naruto needs help to escape Madara's jutsu. Even if Naruto might get help from Sasuke, it doesn't matter much considering Naruto isn't even in his best mode. It just means Madara's got him early on when he was powered down. It isn't like Madara got him when he's all out or something.
> 
> I really don't think it is that serious considering we're not seeing Naruto in Bijuu Mode.
> 
> ...


i just know one thing, they are supposed to be something totally new, or else, what is the point, right? Naruto and Sasuke will be special in their new powers, its the whole point in my mind

i can see they destroying everything around just from clashing(part 1 VotE ball style)


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rac said:


> yeah sasuke needs a mega rinnegan to compete with the awesomeness that is lava rasen shuriken.




it's the other way around ahahah naruto needs the help of nine bijus to compete with the awesomeness of mega rinnegan sasuke ahahahaha


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Let us say that Sasuke's eyes ascended beyond the Rinnegan. We know Uchiha (Indra) + Senju (Asura's) chakra provides the Rinnegan, it happened with Madara. The only additional thing Sasuke has is Juugo's cells, which reacts to Hashirama's cells due to the natural energy.
> 
> So Asura chakra + Indra chakra + natural energy = whatever Sasuke got?



I was hoping the three powers together would spawn a Red Rinnegan - then add in Bijuu powers to gain the Sharinnegan.

But that's just a fool's dream now.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's eyes are officially superior to Madara's.
> 
> God bless Rikudou.



And people dared to question how he'd surpass Madara.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 15, 2014)

What if Sasuke keeps his EMS(but with new powers while having old ones too) AND he gains the sharinnegan on his forehead as Kaguya did?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Not to say Red Rinnegan, Eternal Swirlmerang, whatever it will be called is all that great, but classifying Naruto's umpteeth rasengan as awesome? Some people really get content with too little.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 15, 2014)

I get the feeling that all these power ups are going to make maddy's death so, so bad. Like, he will die pathetically, showing how crazy and mindless he is, and all his character will be ruined. 

I want to go back to that moment where we didnt know who tobi was and everything was good.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 15, 2014)

Can someone repost Evil's games? I don't feel like fishing through 88 pages


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And people dared to question how he'd surpass Madara.



Few thought Rikudou would give him a power up directly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> some are expecting an eye that has access to all MS powers



Sounds like a load of shit to me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Rac said:


> yeah sasuke needs a mega rinnegan to compete with the awesomeness that is lava rasen shuriken.



Its a combination like how Naruto combined SM with BM 

Sasuke does EMS + Rinnegan but with extra tomoes



Klue said:


> Sasuke's eyes are officially superior to Madara's.
> 
> God bless Rikudou.



Madara will eat the fruit. I hope you know that since is foreshadowed


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 15, 2014)

If Naruto and Sasuke get power ups, then Madara should get his other eye, so we can at least see him at his full power.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> it's the other way around ahahah naruto needs the help of nine bijus to compete with the awesomeness of mega rinnegan sasuke ahahahaha



Lol this is actually true


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Let us say that Sasuke's eyes ascended beyond the Rinnegan. We know Uchiha (Indra) + Senju (Asura's) chakra provides the Rinnegan, it happened with Madara. The only additional thing Sasuke has is Juugo's cells, which reacts to Hashirama's cells due to the natural energy.
> 
> So Asura chakra + Indra chakra + natural energy = whatever Sasuke got?


i suspect that its more about Rikudou giving him the Yin half again.

I think that Hashi's and Kabuto's stuff will be about sage mode


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Madara will eat the fruit. I hope you know that since is foreshadowed



That would mean the world has officially met its end.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Madara will eat the fruit. I hope you know that since is foreshadowed



This must happen.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

What teh fuck. Madara isn't dying right now. That's ridiculous. He's half dead, only one eye and generally incomplete since he hasn't shown anything (and since Obito showed a sword to make the world with).


----------



## RBL (Apr 15, 2014)

is gaing going to appear this chapter fighting again?

i read jad posting something like that, is it true?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And people dared to question how he'd surpass Madara.



We questioned it because we all knew it was going to be some garbage deus ex machina gift.

Oh look.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sounds like a load of shit to me.


do you think?

i find it interesting because all these powers seem to be part of one set, see them being around in one eye alone allows interactions that we can only imagine


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Not to say Red Rinnegan, Eternal Swirlmerang, whatever it will be called is all that great, but classifying Naruto's umpteeth rasengan as awesome? Some people really get content with too little.



Lava style is just the first step. You will see other stuff.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> We questioned it because we all knew it was going to be some garbage deus ex machina gift.
> 
> Oh look.



Actually, I believed Sasuke would earn his power through years of intense training.





[SIZE=+1]*Sike!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

In a nutshell [Until the chapter comes out]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's eyes are officially superior to Madara's.
> 
> God bless Rikudou.





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Let us say that Sasuke's eyes ascended beyond the Rinnegan. We know Uchiha (Indra) + Senju (Asura's) chakra provides the Rinnegan, it happened with Madara. The only additional thing Sasuke has is Juugo's cells, which reacts to Hashirama's cells due to the natural energy.
> 
> So Asura chakra + Indra chakra + natural energy = whatever Sasuke got?



Pretty much what I think as well. We also need to understand that Rikudou's own strength was incorporated into that so really it is hard to measure based on that one variable but I'd say you're about right. 





Jeαnne said:


> i just know one thing, they are supposed to be something totally new, or else, what is the point, right? Naruto and Sasuke will be special in their new powers, its the whole point in my mind



Yeah that's what I think too. Naruto and Sasuke are different than the brothers, they're above them. They're reincarnations but they're individuals and that just adds to their characters. They're the "best" reincarnations. 





Zerst?ren said:


> I get the feeling that all these power ups are going to make maddy's death so, so bad. Like, he will die pathetically, showing how crazy and mindless he is, and all his character will be ruined.
> 
> I want to go back to that moment where we didnt know who tobi was and everything was good.



Yep. 

Madara exists because we need someone to show off the strength of Naruto and Sasuke. Why? Because if not for Madara, we wouldn't know how strong they'd be or what they could do before their future fight. No one is this strong so it had to be someone. 





BlinkST said:


> In a nutshell [Until the chapter comes out]



What's up bro?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Shin said:


> Lava style is just the first step. You will see other stuff.



I remember this was my excuse when I was trying to justify Oodama Rasengan was just the beginning for Nardo.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> We questioned it because we all knew it was going to be some garbage deus ex machina gift.
> 
> Oh look.



Pika you might as well board the Sasuke hype train, quick, do it now while no ones looking


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> We questioned it because we all knew it was going to be some garbage deus ex machina gift.
> 
> Oh look.



Well, it had to be deus-something as one eyed pre JJ Madara almost killed them with ease.

To match JJ Madara they would need at least a decade of hard training. The world would be tsukuyom'd by then though....


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> In a nutshell [Until the chapter comes out]



I know the formula: 

Sasuke's Yin + Hahsirama's Yang = Rinnegan + Rikudou's Yin powerup = Juubi's Eye.

:ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> do you think?
> 
> i find it interesting because all these powers seem to be part of one set, see them being around in one eye alone allows interactions that we can only imagine



Yes, it definitely sounds like a load of shit. Especially when you consider that Madara probably used one of his secret MS skills to survive at VotE and will probably be using it again to troll these guys later.

I don't think it's in the RS' line to give Sasuke the powers of other living individuals against their knowledge like that, either. That's too Orochimaru-ish and fucked up.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Pika you might as well board the Sasuke hype train, quick, do it now while no ones looking



To be honest I find it funny that people doubted Sasuke of all people. Hell, I learned the hard way back during the VotE fight. Since then I've realized that Sasuke as a character is far too important. 

Never doubt Sasuke people, never.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

And I was under the impression that the Shinju's chakra fruit was the path to awakening the Juubi's eye.

But Rikudou possibly gave it to Sasuke?


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> I know the formula:
> 
> Sasuke's Yin + Hahsirama's Yang = Rinnegan + Rikudou's Yin powerup = Juubi's Eye.
> 
> :ignoramus


Apparently Rikudo's own Yin [Indra's chakra] and Yang [Ashura's chakra] isn't good enough to trigger the Shinju eye. 

*Rolls eyes*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Pika you might as well board the Sasuke hype train, quick, do it now while no ones looking



I need a real man and Sasuke's a bit young, so I'll pass. 



Arles Celes said:


> *Well, it had to be deus-something as one eyed pre JJ Madara almost killed them with ease.
> *
> To match JJ Madara they would need at least a decade of hard training. The world would be tsukuyom'd by then though....



Of course it did.

That was my point.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Apparently Rikudo's own Yin [Indra's chakra] and Yang [Ashura's chakra] isn't good enough to trigger the Shinju eye.
> 
> *Rolls eyes*



Who says Rikudou didn't have it? Maybe Nature power is also a trigger?

Kaguya's gruesome jutsu = Byakugan + (Juubi's Eye)Sharingan power.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Who says Rikudou didn't have it? Maybe Nature power is also a trigger?


Both him and Madara have senjutsu by proxy of being the 10 tails' jin. Neither one of them got the Shinju eye, and Rikudo had a fake third eye. Madara got senjutsu like 12 chapters ago and nothing happened.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm also waiting the see Naruto do Frog Katas as strong as Perfect Susanoo slashes.

But Gai came through with all that so IDK.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 15, 2014)

I predict Sarutobi action OR not...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

i will recall a thread that i made back in 2008




*Spoiler*: __ 






> i dont know if i should post here, but lets go ^^'
> 
> we know that kishimoto loves the japanese mythology and makes many relations to naruto's history...
> 
> ...






i read somewhere before that Kitsune powers are said to be the manifestations of the power of the tengu.

Think about it... Naruto is using bijuu powers right now, but we have never seen Kurama's specific powers besides bijuudama, even when Naruto was its jinchuuriki. He didnt work like the others, maybe Kurama's powers are somewhere else? What with Sharingan being able to control Kurama?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Both him and Madara have senjutsu by proxy of being the 10 tails' jin. Neither one of them got the Shinju eye, and Rikudo had a fake third eye.



We clearly can't compare Madara's Indra + Asura chakra to Rikudou's level. I think this is made clear by the power up both Naruto and Sasuke received.

Furthermore, we never saw his Sage Transformation. Regardless, Evil's spoiler forces us to potentially reevaluate what we believed we learned over the last few weeks.

Maybe the chakra fruit isn't a requirement to obtain the Juubi's eye.



BlinkST said:


> Both him and Madara have senjutsu by proxy of being the 10 tails' jin. Neither one of them got the Shinju eye, and Rikudo had a fake third eye. Madara got senjutsu like 12 chapters ago and nothing happened.



Madara still isn't compatible with Senjutsu. 

Remember?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Both him and Madara have senjutsu by proxy of being the 10 tails' jin. Neither one of them got the Shinju eye, and Rikudo had a fake third eye. Madara got senjutsu like 12 chapters ago and nothing happened.





 Indeed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

^ Now she has 4 eyebrows. 

Klue why are you even trying to figure out requirements anymore?

They no longer apply to anything in this manga.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2014)

Been thinking Isn't it weird Naruto and Sasuke are facing a ragged up madara just town around like a rag doll by gai. I hope he gets more power soon or it will look bad for naruto and sasuke. Beat a man when he is down.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> agreed....but couldn't kishi pace it like in the pain fight?
> 
> Naruto owns one chapter.
> Madara makes a comeback - Naruto needs help.
> ...



I see, Sasuke saving the damsel in distress. You sure are a Naruto fan who likes him very much.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Klue why are you even trying to figure out requirements anymore?
> 
> They no longer apply to anything in this manga.



Oh, you know... It's fun, it's part of my plan... To start a war... To bring peace.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

Evil she sure is evil.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Evil she sure is evil.



Ain't that the truth. There is no way I can go to sleep now - too excited.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

You guys trying to make sense of how this unlocking take place? Just look at the pretty pictures and scream 'it was foreshadowed' every week.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Been thinking Isn't it weird Naruto and Sasuke are facing a ragged up madara just town around like a rag doll by gai. I hope he gets more power soon or it will look bad for naruto and sasuke. Beat a man when he is down.


 Meh... He has the Juubi, his bitchass will recover in no time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Been thinking Isn't it weird Naruto and Sasuke are facing a ragged up madara just town around like a rag doll by gai. I hope he gets more power soon or it will look bad for naruto and sasuke. Beat a man when he is down.



Even if Madara were fully healed he'd get his ass kicked, judging the spoilers he said Naruto doing this isn't because of his recovery but rather his enhanced powers. He will somehow get stronger and heal up fully. Still when it is all said and done, even with his extra Rinnegan Madara's going to get his ass kicked in by Naruto and Sasuke and man, I'm waiting for it to happen. Oh so glorious, this is going to be the highlight of the past few months of the manga. 

Naruto and Sasuke are the truth. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Ninian (Apr 15, 2014)

> Oh, you know... It's fun, it's part of my plan... To start a war... To bring peace.





Fuck yo' plan. ​


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke fans, if i fall asleep i need you guys to hold down the telegrams, react with enough Hype for all of us


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You guys trying to make sense of how this unlocking take place? Just look at the pretty pictures and scream 'it was foreshadowed' every week.



But it _was_ foreshadowed.:ignoramus 

Unf.. Itachi..


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Even if Madara were fully healed he'd get his ass kicked, judging the spoilers he said Naruto doing this isn't because of his recovery but rather his enhanced powers. He will somehow get stronger and heal up fully. Still when it is all said and done, even with his extra Rinnegan Madara's going to get his ass kicked in by Naruto and Sasuke and man, I'm waiting for it to happen. Oh so glorious, this is going to be the highlight of the past few months of the manga.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke are the truth.
> 
> I can't wait.



His ass kicked? It's going to be a close fight. Don't underestimate the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yes, it definitely sounds like a load of shit. Especially when you consider that Madara probably used one of his secret MS skills to survive at VotE and will probably be using it again to troll these guys later.
> 
> I don't think it's in the RS' line to give Sasuke the powers of other living individuals against their knowledge like that, either. That's too Orochimaru-ish and fucked up.


Madara will have his turn, but he will ultimately loose. These guys will be trolled and will fight, yes, and they need these powers because Madara was handled a lot of stuff too by the autor, he haxxed him too much, and just plot devices like these power ups can work now... this is the problem behind making the villain too strong, this is not Sasuke's or Naruto's character fault, its a problem in the story itself.

At this rate, we shouldnt be surprised by anything really.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Bring back Edo Madara or RT Madara even.

Naruto fighting someone with his fighting style sucks.

I loved debating BM Naruto vs Edo Madz back in the day. Their arsenals clashing was always interesting on paper.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Madara about to get DP'd.:ignoramus


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, I'll hold on, gotta see that ugly ass eye and mock people for their bad taste in shit.



BlinkST said:


> But it _was_ foreshadowed.:ignoramus
> 
> Unf.. Itachi..



Sure breh.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

...

... Tch...


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ain't that the truth. There is no way I can go to sleep now - too excited.



She's probably cross faded right now with her friends laughing her ass off at us.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Bring back Edo Madara or RT Madara even.
> 
> Naruto fighting someone with his fighting style sucks.
> 
> I loved debating BM Naruto vs Edo Madz back in the day. Their arsenals clashing was always interesting on paper.



Madara's Truth-Seeking Balls were removed from play. Only a single one remains now - his fighting style will change, no doubt.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> ... Tch...


Fixed that for u, ST


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> ... Tch...



Something wrong SaiST? :ignoramus


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> ... Tch...



Maybe it's the Rinnegan, maybe not, but I will receive my concentric circles.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Something wrong SaiST? :ignoramus


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiSt is like one of those kids who think they are too cool to smile while there receiving a gift they really wanted


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara will have his turn, but he will ultimately loose. These guys will be trolled and will fight, yes, and they need these powers because Madara was handed a lot of stuff too by the autor, he haxxed him too much, and just plot devices like these power ups can work now... this is the problem behind making the villain too strong, this is not Sasuke's or Naruto's character fault, its a problem in the story itself.
> 
> At this rate, we shouldnt be surprised by anything really.



This doesn't address anything that I said. 

If Madara has an ace up his sleeve that can make him escape death, which is probably one of his other MS abilities, logically it shouldn't be a jutsu that Sasuke has, too. That doesn't make sense. If a villain has a death-defying jutsu, it's a big deal. It's not going to be something that the hero can just go, "Oh! I know that and I have it, too!"

And Kamui? That's pretty much the only ability of Obito, and the only ability of Kakashi that's worth noting in Part 2. Stupid to give their only feats to someone else.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> His ass kicked? It's going to be a close fight. Don't underestimate the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.



Yeah close fight lol.

We haven't had a major close fight in this manga since Pain. 

I highly doubt it'll be one of those fights. Not anymore after these past few chapters lol. 





SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> ... Tch...



Sup bro?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> ... Tch...



I predicted this. Do I have a free pass to complain until my keyboard breaks apart?


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And Kamui? That's pretty much the only ability of Obito, and the only ability of Kakashi that's worth noting in Part 2. Stupid to give their only feats to someone else.



Kishimoto gave Hiraishin to Tobirama, just sayin'.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> ...
> 
> ... Tch...





ST Im here for u


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Why doesn't Madara build a Budha 2x larger than God Tree.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

All I gotta say for the "EMS is enough" crew it this. 



The titles are Sasuke's new eyes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> ST Im here for u



BlinkST-kun, do both. I want to see what he looks like.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishimoto gave Hiraishin to Tobirama, just sayin'.



That's because Minato is supposed to be a loser like his kid. Wait, let me correct that. "_loser_". Can't forget this bitch was Hokage even though he's incompetent.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This doesn't address anything that I said.
> 
> If Madara has an ace up his sleeve that can make him escape death, which is probably one of his other MS abilities, logically it shouldn't be a jutsu that Sasuke has, too. That doesn't make sense. If a villain has a death-defying jutsu, it's a big deal. It's not going to be something that the hero can just go, "Oh! I know that and I have it, too!"
> 
> And Kamui? That's pretty much the only ability of Obito, and the only ability of Kakashi that's worth noting in Part 2. Stupid to give their only feats to someone else.


its just a possibility baby.

Some believe that Uchihas didnt unlock these powers out of nowhere, they are a set. And the fact that Kaguya's eye is supposed to cast tsukuyomi says a lot about this, after all how did Itachi create the same power that Kaguya had?

Its not about making Sasuke use Madara's or Obito's power, its about proving that all these powers belong in one place.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 15, 2014)

Y'all go t'hell.

Imma go find a corner to pout in with my worn 'n tattered Pure Uchiha™ banner.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> All I gotta say for the "EMS is enough" crew it this.
> 
> 
> 
> The titles are Sasuke's new eyes.



Maybe it's the _Senpo: Mangekyou Sharingan_ - here to show those distinct ocular jutsu. 

:ignoramus


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You guys trying to make sense of how this unlocking take place? Just look at the pretty pictures and scream 'it was foreshadowed' every week.



You frosty bro. why don't you warm up to sasuke-sama before he warms you up with enton spam. Serisously, are we expecting anything new really?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> You frosty bro. why don't you warm up to sasuke-sama before he warms you up with enton spam. Serisously, are we expecting anything new really?





still relevant


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Y'all go t'hell.
> 
> Imma go find a corner to pout in with my worn 'n tattered Pure Uchiha? banner.



Purity died on April 30th, 1945. :ignoramus


----------



## Revolution (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> ST Im here for u



There are rumors on Sasuke getting the rinnegan this chapter. tumblr


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Y'all go t'hell.
> 
> Imma go find a corner to pout in with my worn 'n tattered Pure Uchiha™ banner.


maybe he remains pure Uchiha, just too Uchiha, I guess


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe he remains pure Uchiha, just too Uchiha, I guess



Can't wait to see his Hashirama face tattoo.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Madara about to get DP'd.:ignoramus





We're Sorry.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

dont forget that Kaguya's eye is still called Sharingan.

Rinnegan is the mutation, not the other way around .


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> dont forget that Kaguya's eye is still called Sharingan.
> 
> Rinnegan is the mutation, not the other way around .



Hagoromo said she possessed Sharingan's power, not a Sharingan. 

It's not over.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo said she possessed Sharingan's power, not a Sharingan.
> 
> It's not over.


.............


rinnegan is the result of the misture of kaguya's own eyes and the eye that she got from shinju fruit, i bet


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> .............



I'm supa cereal. Look at the translation.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Sasuke should Chibaku Tensei God Tree outta here.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 15, 2014)

eeeeh willing to bet this chapter will be a fairly slow one.

I.E. Nardo and Sauce attacking/showing their power then a frustrated Madara declaring his counter attack + reaction faces.

But who knows. Maybe Kishi will surprise me


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo said she possessed Sharingan's power, not a Sharingan.
> 
> It's not over.



That feels more like a tomayto/tomahto argument 

I think it's probably semantics.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Sasuke should Chibaku Tensei God Tree outta here.



Why?

One of Naruto's Rasengans should work.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i suspect that its more about Rikudou giving him the Yin half again.
> 
> I think that Hashi's and Kabuto's stuff will be about sage mode





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pretty much what I think as well. We also need to understand that Rikudou's own strength was incorporated into that so really it is hard to measure based on that one variable but I'd say you're about right.



I think the moon mark will be its own power. 
At the moment Naruto's only used (on Madara) the power he got from Obito: being a type of Juubi Jinchuriki. 

I suspect Sasuke will show off the results of the power he got from Kabuto (and Oro's research). 

The moon marks on their palms seem to be an additional power they'll have on top of these powers. Though it is possible that it is something that is also contributing to their current powers.



SaiST said:


> Y'all go t'hell.
> 
> Imma go find a corner to pout in with my worn 'n tattered Pure Uchiha™ banner.



To be fair, when Sasuke obtained the CS, then started having Juugo's cells infused into himself upon obtaining the MS alongside the intention to synchronise him with a Rinnegan summon. Then toss in the true nature of Orochimaru/Kabuto's research...

Well this  sums it up well.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 15, 2014)

That almost feels more appropriately posted in the Bathhouse


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 15, 2014)

Unless Sasuke also gets Senjutsu upgrade he will be useless yet again.
Knowing the way Kishi writes Sauce comes in and backstabs Madara when he is crippled/at his weakest lol 
That or Hashirama Wood SM being relevant


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why?
> 
> One of Naruto's Rasengans should work.







†_Camorra_† said:


> That or Hashirama Wood SM being relevant



Please no.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Why?
> 
> One of Naruto's Rasengans should work.



I wouldn't be surprised if that tree could survive JuubiDama.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Unless Sasuke also gets Senjutsu upgrade he will be useless yet again.
> Knowing the way Kishi writes Sauce comes in and backstabs Madara when he is crippled/at his weakest lol
> That or Hashirama Wood SM being relevant



Yea because Sasuke's going to be useless in the final fight after several chapters preached cooperation.

Seriously, use your head.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yea because Sasuke's going to be useless in the final fight after several chapters preached cooperation.
> 
> Seriously, use your head.



This.

Rikudou or Hashirama's cells will allow him to use Senjutsu somehow. It's just that simple.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

i hope Madara will absorb that tree or something


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Wait for Matrix and the other dude.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope Madara will absorb that tree or something



Basically swallowing something Obito shot out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Wait for Matrix and the other dude.


ohhhhhhh fuck


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> This.
> 
> Rikudou or Hashirama's cells will allow him to use Senjutsu somehow. It's just that simple.



Or Naruto will simply bring Senjutsu to the table as he did in the previous fight. Sasuke really doesn't need Senjutsu if he has Juugo or Naruto

Ether way it's silly to think Sasuke will be ineffectual


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 15, 2014)

I predict Naruto wins against Madara using Orioke no Jutsu


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

I saw Matrix lurking a bit after Evil posted her spoiler hint.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I think the moon mark will be its own power.
> At the moment Naruto's only used (on Madara) the power he got from Obito: being a type of Juubi Jinchuriki.
> 
> I suspect Sasuke will show off the results of the power he got from Kabuto (and Oro's research).
> ...



Ah, true I can see that as well. I'm guessing outside of what Naruto did a chapter ago with healing Gai, that might be the only showing of their new powers so we'll have to see. We might have to wait until they get pushed to the max to see what Hagoromo truly gave them.


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

wow got up to the spoilers/
Sharinnegan?Sasuke Rinnegan+Hagoromos Yin?or its a third eye?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 15, 2014)

Wait, Evil was here?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

Anybody check on Matrix ? He might want to avoid this chapter


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Or Naruto will simply bring Senjutsu to the table as he did in the previous fight. Sasuke really doesn't need Senjutsu if he has Juugo or Naruto



I would agree, if Orochimaru hadn't implied Senjutsu to be a key factor for his power to surpass Madara's.

Besides, Hagoromo shared his power with both for the sole purpose of stopping Madara. I'm sure he realizes Senjutsu is needed.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Wait, Evil was here?


Yes. No Hidan info unfortunately.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> I saw Matrix lurking a bit after Evil posted her spoiler hint.


the guy might be having a hard time


i kept imagining what was his reaction when Kishi cut to Rikudou talking with Sasuke, i bet he fell off his chair


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

vered said:


> wow got up to the spoilers/
> Sharinnegan?Sasuke Rinnegan+Hagoromos Yin?or its a third eye?



Third eye is a possibility, but it doesn't seem like something that would fit him.

Eww.


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

We'll finally see what Sasuke got this chapter!!!


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

I know, internet serious business, but can we please not mock matrix? I know he's annoying as fuck, but it should be obvious he doesn't play with the whole deck. I don't feel comfortable with mocking him.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the guy might be having a hard time
> 
> 
> i kept imagining what was his reaction when Kishi cut to Rikudou talking with Sasuke, i bet he fell off his chair



poor guy ....you live and you learn


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Yes. No Hidan info unfortunately.



Darn 

what was Evil's hints? 

Or is it the same thing that's in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Third eye is a possibility, but it doesn't seem like something that would fit him.
> 
> Eww.


it would be disgusting :s


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder how much Kabuto is going to contribute to this fight.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it would be disgusting :s


 Disgustingly awesome.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> I would agree, if Orochimaru hadn't implied Senjutsu to be a key factor for his power to surpass Madara's.
> 
> Besides, Hagoromo shared his power with both for the sole purpose of stopping Madara. I'm sure he realizes Senjutsu is needed.


Personally I think he'll just get CS back from Juugo, but I was simply saying that ether way Sasuke is not going to be useless.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Darn
> 
> what was Evil's hints?
> 
> Or is it the same thing that's in the spoiler thread?


Some relation between Sasuke's ems and Shinju's eye. As a joke, we mocked it up as evil posted [Separate eyes].


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Or Naruto will simply bring Senjutsu to the table as he did in the previous fight. Sasuke really doesn't need Senjutsu if he has Juugo or Naruto
> 
> Ether way it's silly to think Sasuke will be ineffectual



There would be no point in pointing out the relationship between Juugo's cells and Senjutsu if that was the case. Let alone showcasing a Senjutsu Susanoo; Senjutsu was in the same discussion Orochimaru had about Sasuke's potential. The potential above Madara's.

Sasuke will have to show some sign Senjutsu either this week or one of the subsequent weeks, that is how the Juugo implants will make sense. The fact he showed them earlier via the CS shows that Kishimoto has intentions to link Sasuke with Senjutsu.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ah, true I can see that as well. I'm guessing outside of what Naruto did a chapter ago with healing Gai, that might be the only showing of their new powers so we'll have to see. We might have to wait until they get pushed to the max to see what Hagoromo truly gave them.



My guess is we'll see them when Madara obtains his other Rinnegan. I reckon we _might_ get some clue on that seeing as Obito and black Zetsu are back in the field given that Naruto is here.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it would be disgusting :s



Agreed.

Definitely on my "do not want" list. 

Just keep it simple and give him a Juubi's eye pair.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I know, internet serious business, but can we please not mock matrix? I know he's annoying as fuck, but it should be obvious he doesn't play with the whole deck. I don't feel comfortable with mocking him.


no, you are right.


btw, i wonder if we will have an opportunity to listen from Kabuto or Orochimaru some explanation as to why Sasuke got it like that


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

To be fair, Evil put them side by side and made a point that they were equally sized. This hints that Sasuke has dojutsu heterochromia now, but tbh it's hard to understand what makes these sometimes, what's important or not.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I know, internet serious business, but can we please not mock matrix? I know he's annoying as fuck, but it should be obvious he doesn't play with the whole deck. I don't feel comfortable with mocking him.



Can't believe I'm saying this but I agree with you. 

*sigh* 

Anyone who is truly hurt or mocked by the spoilers, now isn't the time. I hope they'll all learn to deal with the chapter well and hopefully come back. If you're wrong and upset, it is ok, we've all been there. It is ok guys,  we're not going to mock you. You're in the arms of fellow posters who have been wrong countless times. 

It is all good.





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> My guess is we'll see them when Madara obtains his other Rinnegan. I reckon we _might_ get some clue on that seeing as Obito and black Zetsu are back in the field given that Naruto is here.



I see that as well. I say right now we'll see what Naruto and Sasuke can do in their "lesser modes" and then after Madara gets his Rinnegan they'll truly show what Hagoromo gave them and power up to the max.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> To be fair, Evil put them side by side and made a point that they were equally sized. This hints that Sasuke has dojutsu heterochromia now, but tbh it's hard to understand what makes these sometimes, what's important or not..



Basically, prepare for something overly complex and retarded looking.


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

epic chapter  with naruto showing and Sasuke appearing.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 15, 2014)

Now the question is: will Sasuke just appear, or will he do something?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

it would be funny if it got a totally new design, and the kaguya eye and EMS images were about some comment made about the relation between the new eye and the other 2


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> To be fair, Evil put them side by side and made a point that they were equally sized. This hints that Sasuke has dojutsu heterochromia now, but tbh it's hard to understand what makes these sometimes, what's important or not.


You mean _*Bi*chromia_. This is Sasuke after all.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Now the question is: will Sasuke just appear, or will he do something?



I know Kishi, he'll save his entrance for the end.


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it would be funny if it got a totally new design, and the kaguya eye and EMS images were about some comment made about the relation between the new eye and the other 2



yes, are we sure what Evil was trying to say to us?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd say it's the last thing. It's the only thing Evil bothered to hint at. We also know Nardo fights Madara for a portion of it.

2 more hours of this. I feel like posting appropriately named nail polish swatches to pass the time.


----------



## NYCmob79 (Apr 15, 2014)

LOL Evil got this shit going, I signed in before to check on things and now is like 20 pages more after Evil posted the images.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> There would be no point in pointing out the relationship between Juugo's cells and Senjutsu if that was the case. Let alone showcasing a Senjutsu Susanoo; Senjutsu was in the same discussion Orochimaru had about Sasuke's potential. The potential above Madara's.


Have you considered that Sasuke's potential to surpass Madara, may not be within in his own strength, but in his ability to synergize and combine his abilities with Naruto, something Madara ultimately could not achieve with Hashirama? To me that sounds like Kishi's writing and let's be honest here, Sasuke would need to absorbed the Juubi or eat the fruit to become stronger than Madara now, something I honestly don't see happening at this point.



> Sasuke will have to show some sign Senjutsu either this week or one of the subsequent weeks, that is how the Juugo implants will make sense. The fact he showed them earlier via the CS shows that Kishimoto has intentions to link Sasuke with Senjutsu.


Maybe, but it would not surprise me if it was more about synergy with Naruto


----------



## Pein (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope it ain't rinnegan, rinnegan vs rinnegan is lame as fuck.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

Either RinneMangekyo. or Sasuke has the Sharinnegan on his forehead.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 15, 2014)

Can someone quote the evil spoiler or tell me what page it's on so those of us who missed it can check it out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

vered said:


> yes, are we sure what Evil was trying to say to us?


no. I could not even mean that we see Sasuke's stuff


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> You mean _*Bi*chromia_. This is Sasuke after all.



No, I meant . If this is a pun on his sexual orientation, I'll find out where you live and set it on fire.

Regarding Senjutsu, it is true Kishi brought the whole sannin thing back a few volumes back, and that he was being gimped by external forces instead of being able to do it on his own. Might be the thing that he needs to master snake sage mode and be the the true sage neither orochimaru or kabuto could really be. It would explain why kishi bothered to make this a three-way instead of just keeping it for naruto and would explain why Kishi made the whole Kabuto VS Itachi (both to introduce Izanami and Snake Sage Mode).


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> some are expecting an eye that has access to all MS powers



One Eye to control them all atass


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 15, 2014)

@blinkST

Oh I see. Thanks


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 15, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yea because Sasuke's going to be useless in the final fight after several chapters preached cooperation.
> 
> Seriously, use your head.



Cooperations means that neither Naruto/Sasuke individualy will be able to solo Jewdaara but Naruto has Juubi kryptonite with Senjutsu while Sasuke has eye hax.
If Sasuke had all Rikudo powers he would handle it on his own but it won't happen


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Can someone quote the evil spoiler or tell me what page it's on so those of us who missed it can check it out.



Here you go:


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

Preta Path can absorb the black stuff, right?


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

Evil is truly Evil!not telling us the exact meaning!


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh shit. What if The EMS=Sharrinegan in power and that what it truly is ^_^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. What if The EMS=Sharrinegan in power and that what it truly is ^_^





Really though, how would anyone know it is that strong if that is the case?


----------



## doppelganger (Apr 15, 2014)

Another Evil hint, please.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope Sasuke's power isn't too OP


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Here you go:


Thanks.

Though I think people are jumping the gun on assuming Sasuke has that eye it could just as easily mean that the connection between the Juubi's/Kaguya's eye and the Sharingan are explained this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. What if The EMS=Sharrinegan in power and that what it truly is ^_^


could be


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh shit. What if The EMS=Sharrinegan in power and that what it truly is ^_^



Yeah, and that's why Rinnegan > EMS, because EMS needs Nature Powers to become Sharinnegan.




Naw dawg.

The way it looks, and assuming we interpreted Evil's spoiler correctly, then Hashirama's cells likely played a role in all of this.

Remember, Rikudou even included the Bijuu chakra Naruto collected and the chakra given to him by Obito - the same probably applies to Sasuke as well.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

Its going to be beautiful. Either way lol. All that matters is Uchiha Dominance in the end.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Though I think people are jumping the gun on assuming Sasuke has that eye it could just as easily mean that the connection between the Juubi's/Kaguya's eye and the Sharingan are explained this chapter.



Evil only posts when the events of the chapter could lead to a potential shitstorm. An explanation isn't going to accomplish that. Sasuke gaining Kaguya's eye, however, would.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I hope we can see Sasukes final Susanoo this time


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Though I think people are jumping the gun on assuming Sasuke has that eye it could just as easily mean that the connection between the Juubi's/Kaguya's eye and the Sharingan are explained this chapter.



That's true, but we can't simply ignore the fact that Sasuke just received a power up. Reason enough to jump the gun.

Then there is Evil's track record to consider.


----------



## doppelganger (Apr 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Though I think people are jumping the gun on assuming Sasuke has that eye it could just as easily mean that the connection between the Juubi's/Kaguya's eye and the Sharingan are explained this chapter.



True. It might also be the revelation of Madara's third eye, after Naruto breaks the remaining parts of his headband.


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

So assuming he does get the Sharinnegan, does that mean that Hagoromo made the biggest mistake ever?
making Sasuke like his mother?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> True. It might as well be the revelation of Madara's third eye, after Naruto breaks the remaining parts of his headband.



Why would Evil post Sasuke's eye then? The model for Madara's eyes is easily found.



vered said:


> So assuming he does get the Sharinnegan, does that mean that Hagoromo made the biggest mistake ever?
> making Sasuke like his mother?



Sasuke is ebil mantra is always funny.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

vered said:


> So assuming he does get the Sharinnegan, does that mean that Hagoromo made the biggest mistake ever?
> making Sasuke like his mother?



Sasuke lacks Byakugan. :ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> could be



*Im high off dat Uchiha Vibe.*


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

vered said:


> So assuming he does get the Sharinnegan, does that mean that Hagoromo made the biggest mistake ever?
> making Sasuke like his mother?


His mother had the power of eyes and body. Rikudo seemed to want to keep these two things separate as to avoid Mugen Tsukuyomi appearing again, so it's no mistake. Sasuke would need to team up with Naruto to use Mugen Tsukuyomi and needless to say Naruto isn't going for that.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 15, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Preta Path can absorb the black stuff, right?


Not unless the Rinnegan user is using senjutsu.


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke lacks Byakugan. :ignoramus



yea its true.
He also has the Moon tatoo.
Creation power+Sharinnegan?=


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

vered said:


> So assuming he does get the Sharinnegan, does that mean that Hagoromo made the biggest mistake ever?
> making Sasuke like his mother?


you are concentrating too much in the eye, Kaguya was a whole thing


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

I think it would be the most epic troll in the world if Madara gets beaten down by Naruto, than WTFPWNS Sasuke stealing his eye, and than developing Sharinnegan himself.

Or if Madara gets beaten up by Naruto, activates Sharinngan, and mind rapes Sasuke, hence the meeting of both eyes.


----------



## Default (Apr 15, 2014)

Default said:


> Some real spoilers here, folks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Quoting so new folks can see dem spoilers  

btw, i predict golden byakugam 

where's my chapter kishi


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> That's true, but we can't simply ignore the fact that Sasuke just received a power up. For that reason, we all kinda jumped the gun.


I don't think that it's possible though since from what I can tell it seem's the only way too obtain that eye is through eating the Shinju's fruit.

As not even Hagromo had that eye even though he was the progenitor of the Uchiha/Senju clans and he was a Jinchuriki of the Juubi with 100% of it's chakra and he only had a normal Rinnegan.

So Sasuke achieving it while Hagromo wasn't able too makes zero sense.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

vered said:


> yea its true.
> He also has the Moon tatoo.
> Creation power+Sharinnegan?=



If it's true, and he really gained the eye, I'm happy Rikudou was the one that gave it to him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 15, 2014)

i wonder if Rikudou was actually blind sided by Kabuto's and Hashirama's contribution to Sasuke, i doubt though


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't think that it's possible though since from what I can tell it seem's the only way too obtain that eye is through eating the Shinju's fruit.
> 
> As not even Hagromo had that eye even though he was the progenitor of the Uchiha/Senju clans and he was a Jinchuriki of the Juubi with 100% of it's chakra and he only had a normal Rinnegan.



Rikudou did not possess that eye? We can't say that for sure though.

It's still a possibility.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 15, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Not unless the Rinnegan user is using senjutsu.



I think the answer to this question is more complicated than that. Haha


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh lawl, on second thought, I hope it's a third eye. I want to see the fangirls weep.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So Sasuke achieving it while Hagromo wasn't able too makes zero sense.


Actually it makes perfect senses; Sasuke's mental energy simply exceeds that of the Sage.


----------



## vered (Apr 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't think that it's possible though since from what I can tell it seem's the only way too obtain that eye is through eating the Shinju's fruit.
> 
> As not even Hagromo had that eye even though he was the progenitor of the Uchiha/Senju clans and he was a Jinchuriki of the Juubi with 100% of it's chakra and he only had a normal Rinnegan.
> 
> So Sasuke achieving it while Hagromo wasn't able too makes zero sense.



Le'ts see
assuming its like this, than first Sasuke awakened the Rinnegan and then ,received the Yin power of Hagoromo which added the tomeos.
Rinnegan+Yin power=Sharinnegan.
would makes sense assuming Sasuke indeed gains the eyes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder if Rikudou was actually blind sided by Kabuto's and Hashirama's contribution to Sasuke, i doubt though



I doubt it too. He seems to be perfectly aware of what's going on, somehow.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

Klue said:


> That's true, but we can't simply ignore the fact that Sasuke just received a power up. Reason enough to jump the gun.
> 
> Then there is Evil's track record to consider.



Evil isn't lying.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 16, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Maybe now Naruto can finally do that small-sized Bijuu Rasengan that he was training earlier in KCM with Bee inside the Bijuu chamber?* I'd love to see that specially since the process of doing the Bijuudama looks cool. Better yet to see it if he now does it and holds it in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea really. But like Itachi said, all the jutsus in the Narutoverse have a weakeness or draw so this Yang seal might have a time limit or something like that so that it isn't spammed around.



He already did that, when Madara first showed up to team up with Obito. Madara easily blocked it with his fan.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Evil isn't lying.



Didn't imply that she was. She usually post spoilers when an event that could potentially stir up the forums takes place.

Like, when Tobi's true identity was revealed.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

So I bet the cliffhanger will be a Sasuke fight before golden week.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 16, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> He already did that, when Madara first showed up to team up with Obito. Madara easily blocked it with his fan.



The biggest mystery left in the manga is what the hell that thing is made out of.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 16, 2014)

Evil is trolling you guys  Last time there were spoilers from Evil it was mentioned Hashirama enters frog SM and we all know how that turned out


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rikudou did not possess that eye? We can't say that for sure though.
> 
> It's still a possibility.


He doesn't have it if he did it would likely have been the same spot that Kaguya's eye and but he has a Red Rinnegan instead and I can't see why Kishi would hide it from us at this point since were likely not going too see Hagoromo again.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

vered said:


> Le'ts see
> assuming its like this, than first Sasuke awakened the Rinnegan and then ,received the Yin power of Hagoromo which added the tomeos.
> Rinnegan+Yin power=Sharinnegan.
> would makes sense assuming Sasuke indeed gains the eyes.



What about a strong compatibility with nature's energy?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Evil is trolling you guys  Last time there were spoilers from Evil it was mentioned Hashirama enters frog SM and we all know how that turned out



What? Last time there were spoilers from Evil, they were about Kaguya getting Byakugan and Naruto being special because he's an idiot.

They were legitimatel.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Evil is trolling you guys  Last time there were spoilers from Evil it was mentioned Hashirama enters frog SM and we all know how that turned out





First of all, Evil has posted several times after that. The latest was chapter 671 on April 1st when she alluded to Sasuke meeting the sage as well. And secondly, she only posted the frog sage mode picture to indicate Hashirama had SM, not frog SM.

You really have no idea how Evil operates, which is quite sad.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> He doesn't have it if he did it would likely have been the same spot that Kaguya's eye and but he has a Red Rinnegan instead and I can't see why Kishi would hide it from us at this point since were likely not going too see Hagoromo again.



Come on son. Let's just say that he has it, so I can laugh at how badly the EMS was trolled.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Evil is trolling you guys  Last time there were spoilers from Evil it was mentioned Hashirama enters frog SM and we all know how that turned out



Evil always gives his spoilers with a twist. So You gotta take it with a grain of salt. But that salt is good for ya homie


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> What about a strong compatibility with nature's energy?



meaning that Hagoromo gave him somehow SM?
that developed the eye?
Evil may be trolling us in the sense that perhaps he didn't get new eyes but a new mode.
We'll see.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Evil is trolling you guys  Last time there were spoilers from Evil it was mentioned Hashirama enters frog SM and we all know how that turned out



You think her spoiler was trying to indicate that Hashirama acquired Frog Sage Mode?


----------



## Fatality (Apr 16, 2014)

You guys are missing the clues. Clearly this is the direction Kishi is headed.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 16, 2014)

I think people might be making the mistake that you need the power of the body to awaken Rinnegan/Sharinnegan, when in reality that might just be one avenue to take. While the other may simply be if your Yin power is strong enough you can awaken those eyes that way. Indra did not have the power of the body, but still awakened that Rinnegan looking spiral dojutsu. Sasuke whose Yin power is even greater than Indra's with Rikudo's gift awakening the Rinnegan/Sharinngan would not be surprising. It's just without the body's powers he wouldn't be able to utilize that eye to it's full potential; that's where Naruto comes in.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

A new mode would fit if the order wasn't the one that was given. Unless Evil meant from the way japanese would read, from right to left.

One of those moments where I don't know if it was intended or not. If i was hinting at a new mode, i'd just put black pupil, sharingan, ms, ems, kaguya eye sequence. Then again that's me, and being obvious like an elephant in a glass house, which isn't the point of those hints.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I think people might be making the mistake that you need the power of the body to awaken Rinnegan/Sharinnegan, when in reality that might just be one avenue to take. While the other may simply be if your Yin power is strong enough you can awaken those eyes that way. Indra did not have the power of the body, but still awakened that Rinnegan looking spiral dojutsu. Sasuke whose Yin power is even greater than Indra's with Rikudo's gift awakening the Rinnegan/Sharinngan would not be surprising. It's just without the body's powers he wouldn't be able to utilize that eye to it's full potential; that's where Naruto comes in.



Indra's doujutsu was a Mangekyou Sharingan, wasn't a Rinnegan. Hagoromo clearly stated that both Yin and Yang are needed to awaken his chakra.

Kabuto placed Hashirama's cells into his body; Sasuke is covered no matter how one spins it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> You think her spoiler was trying to indicate that Hashirama acquired Frog Sage Mode?





i hope things work like this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I think people might be making the mistake that you need the power of the body to awaken Rinnegan/Sharinnegan, when in reality that might just be one avenue to take. While the other may simply be if your Yin power is strong enough you can awaken those eyes that way. Indra did not have the power of the body, but still awakened that Rinnegan looking spiral dojutsu. Sasuke whose Yin power is even greater than Indra's with Rikudo's gift awakening the Rinnegan/Sharinngan would not be surprising. It's just without the body's powers he wouldn't be able to utilize that eye to it's full potential; that's where Naruto comes in.



What? No. It was stated multiple times that eye/body, Indra/Ashura chakra are needed.

Indra's dojutsu was not the Rinnegan for a reason.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope things work like this



I think this works. But no love for nature power?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Come on son. Let's just say that he has it, so I can laugh at how badly the EMS was trolled.


It was trolled either way at this point since either way since Sasuke can't be considered a "pure Uchiha" anymore after this point since he's essentially the same as Madara now just he didn't steal his buffs.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

@jeanne

oh god. that chart reminded me of the sage's brother.


If his brother ends up having two sons...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> I think this works. But no love for nature power?


not here


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @jeanne
> 
> oh god. that chart reminded me of the sage's brother.
> 
> ...



One son.

Hyuuga. :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> @jeanne
> 
> oh god. that chart reminded me of the sage's brother.
> 
> ...


you think not?

and he passed down the Yin half of his body to one(sennin transformation), and the Yang half of his eye(byakugan) to other


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> One son.
> 
> Hyuuga. :ignoramus



Nah.

One Hyuga. One Uzumaki



@jeane

oh god please no


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

I hate spoilers. Shit like this which makes me go crazy


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Nah.
> 
> One Hyuga. One Uzumaki



Uzumaki's are Senju, which is why Asura was able to latch on to Hashirama, before Naruto.

One son, Hyuuga. :ignoramus


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Senju are said to be direct descendnts from Ashura, not Uzumaki. If anything, Uzumaki were said to be related to the Senju so Ashura could latch onto Naruto. The Senju are the true heirs, Uzumakis are just the fat cousin nobody likes.

---

Gotta say, it's true EMS got trolled really hard. Not going blind is not enough for the power inflation of this manga. One more chalk to the 'Kishi didn't plan this shit' bed post.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Gotta say, it's true EMS got trolled really hard. Not going blind is not enough for the power inflation of this manga. One more chalk to the 'Kishi didn't plan this shit' bed post.



And it's also possible that Perfect Susano'o is an Indra only thing.

But the true reason why it was trolled, was because of what Itachi said: "But eternal eyes weren't the only change, new distinct ocular jutsu(s)."


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Uzumaki's are Senju, which is why Asura was able to latch on to Hashirama, before Naruto.
> 
> One son, Hyuuga. :ignoramus




I know they're closely related but I don't think they're the same 


unless that was confirmed somewhere?


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I know they're closely related but I don't think they're the same
> 
> 
> unless that was confirmed somewhere?



They're basically the same thing. Which is why Nagato was chosen to bear Madara's Rinnegan. 

Zetsu called him a Senju.

Regardless, this transmigration nonsense makes it obvious.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

This up yet?


----------



## Azula (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Gotta say, it's true EMS got trolled really hard. Not going blind is not enough for the power inflation of this manga. One more chalk to the 'Kishi didn't plan this shit' bed post.


The dilution of Indra gene's over time really hit the Uchiha hard neither of his reincarnations came close too matching the scale of Indra's power which is evident by the difference in scale between his perfect Susanoo and Madara's/Sasuke's.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy Shit! :sanji


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> They're basically the same thing. Which is why Nagato was chosen to bear Madara's Rinnegan.
> 
> Zetsu called him a Senju.
> 
> Regardless, this transmigration nonsense makes it obvious.



I never thought Indra and Asura had to reincarnate into people of their own clan.

I just thought they just had to match in personality or heart or something.


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

confirmed Sasuke with a Sharinnegan in his left eye!


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope things work like this



I actually think that makes a ton of sense.  It's a great way for Naruto and Sasuke to surpass Hashirama and (EMS) Madara completely.  It also allows for them to surpass Hagoromo in their respective area's Eyes for Sasuke and Body/Bijuu for Naruto while still being approximately on his level overall.

As an added bonus they would still need to come together to face a Kaguya level threat.  On the whole great concept.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This up yet?



Is this real?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 16, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Have you considered that Sasuke's potential to surpass Madara, may not be within in his own strength, but in his ability to synergize and combine his abilities with Naruto, something Madara ultimately could not achieve with Hashirama? To me that sounds like Kishi's writing and let's be honest here, Sasuke would need to absorbed the Juubi or eat the fruit to become stronger than Madara now, something I honestly don't see happening at this point.



Working alongside Naruto and Sasuke's potential are mutually exclusive. Otherwise Orochimaru would have been targeting Naruto too. 

Why would Sasuke need something like the fruit to surpass Madara _at this point_? Naruto's doing fine with his new powers, why shouldn't we assume Sasuke would be fine with his new powers?




BlinkST said:


> Not unless the Rinnegan user is using senjutsu.



If its Ninjutsu in any form, then it is absorbent by the Preta Path. The only issue there is if the user can handle the quantity of natural energy they'll be absorbing. That shouldn't be the case for Madara, who has SM. It should have been the case for Obito who automatically obtained SM when he tamed the Juubi.

Though now Limbo's effect will determine how valued Naruto and Sasuke's developments will be. If it was the wisest move, then the development is pretty good. However if the Rinnegan ends up held back again, then... .


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

That's the side of the Yin side that got the power!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

omg


----------



## Revolution (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This up yet?




oh I hope this is true pekpekpek


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke's left eye - he received power in his dominate arm, his left one.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> [sp][/sp]



Now for the big question.

What can it do?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> But the true reason why it was trolled, was because of what Itachi said: "But eternal eyes weren't the only change, new distinct ocular jutsu(s)."



Stop. Kishi is a genius of foreshadowing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow. 

It was like Blink-ST's edit then regarding Sasuke's eyes. He's like Obito.

Naruto sure went up fast to Bijuu Mode. And he's holding Minato's kunai, that must mean he's back.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2014)

naruto has Minato's Kunai in his mouth? @.@


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2014)

AHAHAH NARDO HAS HIRAISHIN.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 16, 2014)

Tomoe Spiral Rinnigan Damn!!!!



Tommingan!


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy shit!!


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like Naruto already powered up.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

But what's that thing in Naruto's mouth? A scroll I guess? Or Minato kunai thingy? 

So many questions


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto has Minato's Kunai?

Maybe Naruto heals him?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2014)

So Sasuke has uneven eyes. Good Lord.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 16, 2014)

Ohwell. R.I.P. Beautiful E.M.S. Design.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke seems to have marking around his eyes too, or its just an impression?


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto is holding a weapon!
Sasuke with a Sharinnegan in his left side!


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasuke about to tear shit up


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like Sasuke only has 6 tomoe, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Ghost14 (Apr 16, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> This up yet?



Dear God.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 16, 2014)

i'm having a feeling that NF will crash today.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 16, 2014)

Now why has Sasuke's EMS seemingly disappeared?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2014)

why would Sasuke only have one Sharinnegan?


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 16, 2014)

Will Naruto use Hiraishin?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 16, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Now why has Sasuke's EMS seemingly disappeared?


It didn't the other eye apparently got upgraded and the other one is still an EMS it's just in 3 tomoe form.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> why would Sasuke only have one Sharinnegan?



Don't know, but maybe it has to do with Rikudou giving him power only on their dominate hand?

Sasuke's left?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2014)

Naruto is just holding Minato's kunai, doesn't mean learned nor has Hiraishin.



Klue said:


> Sasuke's left eye - he received power in his dominate arm, his left one.



Good call, makes sense.

But als quite uneven, which is also odd.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 16, 2014)

@linkdarkside

was about to ask the same thing.

Why only 1 rinnegan?


----------



## vered (Apr 16, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> why would Sasuke only have one Sharinnegan?



That's his left eye,his left side is the one that for Hagoromos power-up.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Apr 16, 2014)

Also now we get to see if the Shariinngan actually has Rinnegan powers, or if it was just a design choice.

I want Sasuke to use Ashura realm.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Apr 16, 2014)

Is Naruto holding Minato's kunai in his mouth?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 16, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

